# Boney Bunch 2018



## wickedwillingwench

have we given up the ghost? Anyone know any official news?

I love my boneys...otoh, they were just deplorable last year.


----------



## Countess Dracula

I must admit I only bought two BB last year and once I received them I regretted buying them. They were sooo big. They are so large they no longer fit with the earlier pieces. Sorry to say but if they have them this year I think I am going to pass completely. I was never as dedicated a collector as others but I still looked forward each year to what they were going to have. I love the cat and dog pieces and the witch from several years ago was a true standout. It is definitely a fun and exciting time when the Halloween releases come out. I am still eagerly looking forward to what YC will have for Halloween this year. I love the black cat line ( hope it's back again this year in some form or another). I am also hoping for some more traditional halloween items as well ( ghosts, witches, vampires ).


----------



## Spookywolf

I have to agree with what Countess Dracula said. I think my Boney Bunch days are over. I'm keeping the older pieces I collected, but the newer things they've offered the last few years have not been good. I only bought one piece in 2016, and last year I returned the only piece I tried. However, I do love some of the other Halloween items Yankee offers. The Foggy Nights tealight holder is, hands down, one of my favorite pieces of all time. I'm looking forward to see what other Halloween goodness they come out with this year.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Boney Bunch Love posted on FB that she called YC and they said there will be Bonies this year... she's working on official confirmation...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I hate to complain but I do hope the boneys are smaller, too...and less 'pop culture' and more traditional. They NEED to listen to the fans.


----------



## Hearthfire

I fully agree. I didn’t buy anything last year because it was too big and I didn’t get the theme. We have been very honest about our preferences. You’d think they’d listen especially about the size complaints.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Shane, the Candle Enthusiast on YouTube, has gotten word of what was on the test store display that went up at Yankee corporate for Halloween and will be shooting his Halloween preview video that hopefully goes live later this week, so that should have Boney info. 

In talking to a friend of mine who is assistant store manager at an east coast store, the Boney Bunch sales were completely in the toilet last year. Halloween in general was way down. I'm hoping that if it comes back, they go back to smaller ones that are more traditional in design versus the stupid socialite monstrosities that they've become!


----------



## ceo418

I found Nine Lives Later at one of my local stores for 75% off today, so I bought it because of the cats. I didn't even bother to put it with the Halloween stuff...it will be part of my living room decor until November!


----------



## RCIAG

I'm not a collector but I always enjoy seeing the new YC stuff in general. Glad they're doing BB this year because I'd read here or somewhere that they weren't doing the Boney Bunch in 2018.


----------



## Barbie K

I was never a true collector since I only purchased what I actually liked. I didn't have to have them all. Last year I didn't buy any and was not surprised to see them this past 75% sale. I do love all of the other Halloween merchandise they've had the past couple of years. I do get excited to see the new releases but I think I get excited to see every single Halloween item that's sold everywhere.

I won't bother saying I am not buying another Halloween decoration this year, it has been a lie every year 
I'm not sure where I will store any of it since the storage unit I got last year is currently full to capacity.


----------



## Hearthfire

Barbie K said:


> I was never a true collector since I only purchased what I actually liked. I didn't have to have them all. Last year I didn't buy any and was not surprised to see them this past 75% sale. I do love all of the other Halloween merchandise they've had the past couple of years. I do get excited to see the new releases but I think I get excited to see every single Halloween item that's sold everywhere.
> 
> I won't bother saying I am not buying another Halloween decoration this year, it has been a lie every year <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
> I'm not sure where I will store any of it since the storage unit I got last year is currently full to capacity.[/QUOTE
> 
> After reading your post, I thought maybe I wrote it! That’s exactly the way I feel! I bought a lot of the Boney couples because our Anniversary is October 30th. And I love the Sofia Kitty stuff. I actually bought a few things yesterday from AtHome. They have a lot of Halloween stuff out already. My hubby is gonna freak because I just went through all my stuff and narrowed it down to 9 50 gal Rubbermaid totes! At least I only splurge on Halloween and not shoes or other girly stuff!


----------



## halloweenology

Hello All,
Welcome back. I have been waiting for someone to start this thread. This is the first year in a while I'm not as excited to see the Boney Bunch line up. All I purchased last year was the chef and maid and those were hard sales for me too. (I didn't buy anything on the Launch day because there was no coupon) Did you also see that Yankee increased the prices of their large candles once again!! $29.50 a pop now (was $27.99). They must really be struggling. Last year's BB line was a flop for sure and there were so made still available after the season on sale. Plus it was the 10 year anniversary! I'm hoping this year will make up for last. You'd think they would listen to the fans who made the collection successful in the first place and not go so modern and cheesy/cliché.


----------



## Hearthfire

Exactly! If yankee candle would only learn!! I think our wishes are pretty easy; smaller and not cheesy! I do love the black kitty stuff though. I said they should do a boney charm for the car ring. That would be cute! Idk. I’m just super excited about Halloween this year and can’t wait to bring out my goodies!


----------



## jinglett

I asked at my local store if there will be Bonies this year and they told me yes. ?.

If anyone has the cake platter and would be interested in selling it, I would love to purchase it ??? haven’t seen it on eBay for years and i have been kicking myself ever since for not buying it!


----------



## Dana Dark

Yay! I'm ready! It's the only thing that gets me through the hot Texas summers!

I really hope some good Boneys come out this year! I am really disappointed however already that the only Yankee Candle stores left in Houston are now closed. There's only three stores around us and they're on the outside of Houston. This makes no sense as large of a city as we are! I'm going to have to do all my shopping online and hope they are sent in decent condition.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I didn’t buy a single piece last year. I’m deathly tired of their party theme


----------



## Shadowbat

We were at our local Yankee a few days back as they were having a big sale on just about everything. They still had a table display towards the back that had various Halloween items on it, including some BB. My daughters asked if there was going to be any kind of event, as ours has had nothing outside simply having the new stuff out, and we're told "probably not ". 

Our store has really gone downhill in the past couple years since a new manager has taken over.


----------



## Barbie K

Hearthfire said:


> After reading your post, I thought maybe I wrote it! That’s exactly the way I feel! I bought a lot of the Boney couples because our Anniversary is October 30th. And I love the Sofia Kitty stuff. I actually bought a few things yesterday from AtHome. They have a lot of Halloween stuff out already. My hubby is gonna freak because I just went through all my stuff and narrowed it down to 9 50 gal Rubbermaid totes! At least I only splurge on Halloween and not shoes or other girly stuff!


You and I are on the same page! I will buy a basket full of Halloween stuff before getting myself a pair of shoes


----------



## Hearthfire

Amen my sister! I just bought the 2 headed skeleton and the mermaid skeleton from At Home. I wish they were bigger though. I’m wanting to really spook up my cemetery this year. Damn I love to haunt!!!


----------



## HalloweenEve30

I stopped by my Yankee Candle store and they told me the Halloween premiere is on August 25th.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

we should be getting at least a Peek soon, right? Haddonfield??


----------



## Bobbiejo

Barbie K said:


> Hearthfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading your post, I thought maybe I wrote it! That’s exactly the way I feel! I bought a lot of the Boney couples because our Anniversary is October 30th. And I love the Sofia Kitty stuff. I actually bought a few things yesterday from AtHome. They have a lot of Halloween stuff out already. My hubby is gonna freak because I just went through all my stuff and narrowed it down to 9 50 gal Rubbermaid totes! At least I only splurge on Halloween and not shoes or other girly stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> You and I are on the same page! I will buy a basket full of Halloween stuff before getting myself a pair of shoes <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...


Wait just a minute! No one said you can’t have both Halloween items & shoes. There’s no reason for that kind of crazy talk. Both items are very important in the grand scheme of things. Plus, if planned properly, your shoes can be worn with different costumes. Win win I say!!


----------



## dbruner

August 25th!! Didn't they used to do it in July?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

dbruner said:


> August 25th!! Didn't they used to do it in July?


i remember them doing it earlier in August --like the first weekend--a few years back.


----------



## grandma lise

I'm still kicking myself for buying the crocodile. It's too big. When everything went to 75% off I went a little crazy. Got the two hotel pieces, the party table one, and three of the cemetery gate multi-tealight holders. Hoping, hoping the pieces are smaller this year...like the maid and the butler... Don't know where the time went. Can't believe we're only 6 1/2 weeks weeks out from the Halloween party. Not sure if I'm going to buy more Halloween this year or not. HomeGoods finally opened here. That's going to be a problem...that is unless I just say no and stay out of the stores...

Here's the link to last year's pieces... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...309492114136/1498695493542191/?type=3&theater

They are ALL attached to a platform, except for the car. Why is that? I just realized, the old pieces weren't like that. I think that, and the huge size and ridiculous prices are the main reason I don't like the Boney Bunch as much now. Well that and the original artist, Mark Cook, moved on. So sad...


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm hoping they have the spell books again this year- I just need another one! I went to at home for the 1st time ever on July 4th... my fiance looked around and said "we need a cart".... it was so awesome! I love halloween in july...


----------



## Spookywolf

I saw someone post that the Halloween debut has been pushed back to the end of August this year. The good news is that I hope this means it will coincide with a better coupon we can use. The last few years Yankee has withheld dollar off coupons during their Halloween launch, which I think is partially to blame for their plummeting sales. They have the 20 off $45 / 50 off $100 going right now which expires July 15. The next one after that is usually the Buy 1 candle, get 1 free during August. Hopefully by the time the Halloween accessories arrive, we'll be due for the next round of good dollar off coupons we can use. Fingers crossed.


----------



## thisdougsforu

This is at least the third year now where the Halloween release has been pushed to this weekend.

I have confirmation from a friend who is manager of a store in new york that Boney Bunch is coming back, but a much smaller collection. This is a smart move.

Let's hope that when they start teasing info it's better than the last couple years and those atrocious facebook live videos. Woof.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

thanks for the scoop, doug. 

I am now starting to get a *little* excited.


----------



## Lucy08

I didn’t buy a single piece last year. Too big, too expensive, bad paint, etc.


----------



## blackcatlady

Pier 1 has Halloween on line, as usual some interesting pieces. I never looked until today. Side note - I never heard of At Home until I read it here - there are none even anywhere close to me so that is out. Side note - I stopped at one of the few Yankee stores left a while back and I asked the sales clerk if there were going to be any Boneys this year - she asked me what's a boney????!!! So I am telling her what they are. Never knew I would train in a Yankee employee!


----------



## dragonfly102102

blackcatlady said:


> Pier 1 has Halloween on line, as usual some interesting pieces. I never looked until today. Side note - I never heard of At Home until I read it here - there are none even anywhere close to me so that is out. Side note - I stopped at one of the few Yankee stores left a while back and I asked the sales clerk if there were going to be any Boneys this year - she asked me what's a boney????!!! So I am telling her what they are. Never knew I would train in a Yankee employee!


It’s good that you could fill her in before the release date lol. We have an At Home but do not have a YC. I always have to order online. I just picked up a cheap sign for my coffee bar there. Can’t wait to pull out the rest of my Halloween!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Hi everyone. Long time no talk. I do hope there are some really good pieces this year. I bought 4 last year and never even was tempted to buy more when they were on clearance.
I did recently score a Boney Bunch Cat Lady for $20. This woman obviously didn't know what she had becasue she also sold to someone else the boney with the owls on his shoulder and the frankenstein boneys for $20 each. I wish I could have got ahold of those. 

I have amassed a pretty large collection now. I have got to remember to write down all of my Boneys when I get them out this year. I can't remember what I have and don't have now.


----------



## Mae

Hi everyone! Like all of you I'm hoping YC got it together with the Boneys. I didn't buy any of them last year.


----------



## grim gravely

Here you go...


----------



## Boneybunch15

I was watching one of those cute rhyming preview videos that YC used to put out on the Boney Bunches. They premiered them on August 6 back then. I wonder why they have it so late now?

Concerning last year's Boneys. Was the pregnant boney supposed to have been knocked up by Mr. Bones and that is why the wife killed him and stuck him in the suitcase?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> I was watching one of those cute rhyming preview videos that YC used to put out on the Boney Bunches. They premiered them on August 6 back then. I wonder why they have it so late now?
> 
> Concerning last year's Boneys. Was the pregnant boney supposed to have been knocked up by Mr. Bones and that is why the wife killed him and stuck him in the suitcase?


that's a pretty lurid tale, isn't it? but sounds just right.


----------



## lisa48317

wickedwillingwench said:


> i remember them doing it earlier in August --like the first weekend--a few years back.


I haven't been collecting Boneys for that long, but the last few years have been the end of August, because I would buy a few pieces as a birthday present to myself.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

lisa48317 said:


> I haven't been collecting Boneys for that long, but the last few years have been the end of August, because I would buy a few pieces as a birthday present to myself.


the last few years, yes...but about 5 years ago, it was the first weekend in August. I remember because we were at Cooperstown that year and I had crappy wifi in a cabin by the lake. Lol.


----------



## Spookywolf

Grim, thanks for posting the preview flyer. My first thought was "_another_ candy dish?!"  I noticed the flyer also mentions "while supplies last" for the BBs. 
Thinking they'll have a limited quantity available at each store since they probably had so many left over last year during the clearance sales. The Candle Enthusiast on Youtube previewed the Witch's Brew and it's going to be offered in a large jar this year. I'm looking forward to seeing what Halloween accessories Yankee offers this year.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> Hi everyone. Long time no talk. I do hope there are some really good pieces this year. I bought 4 last year and never even was tempted to buy more when they were on clearance.
> I did recently score a Boney Bunch Cat Lady for $20. This woman obviously didn't know what she had becasue she also sold to someone else the boney with the owls on his shoulder and the frankenstein boneys for $20 each. I wish I could have got ahold of those.
> 
> I have amassed a pretty large collection now. I have got to remember to write down all of my Boneys when I get them out this year. I can't remember what I have and don't have now.


Nice find Boneybunch15. Great price. Sorry you missed out on the other two. You're reminding me that it's time to start doing "Halloween" searches on Craigslist.


----------



## grim gravely

Yankee couldn't let the Boney Bunch line go. What they should do is scale back the amount of pieces each year and focus on a few quality pieces. Make us want to keep collecting each year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grim gravely said:


> Yankee couldn't let the Boney Bunch line go. What they should do is scale back the amount of pieces each year and focus on a few quality pieces. Make us want to keep collecting each year.


I agree...I think it's their cash cow. But they really need to tighten the line up and make better design choices. The loyal fan base is dropping.


----------



## Nstope

Hey everyone! We’re a little over a month away! I check BBLove Facebook and last year around this Time was when the flyers started popping up. I really hope they don’t have any online exclusives this year. I did notice with their new Fall accessories they have a much smaller line up than years past and no online exclusives, so I hope it’s the same for Boneys.


----------



## grim gravely

I wouldn't put it past Yankee to take a spin on a very successful movie from this year. Design it from a older piece, maybe from one of the first two years. 
Maybe a certain couple might make a return as well. 
WITCHES Brew will be in a large jar this year. When was the last time we had a witch in the line?


----------



## Boneybunch15

I have been over to Boney Bunch Love. A lot of collections are up for sale....bought a couple myself. I don't have the desire to sell any of mine and hopefully never have that desire or need. 

I have to admit, they do take up a lot of room in the attic, but that is ok. 

How large are your collections everyone? I am working up to 40.


----------



## lisa48317

I don't think I have even close to 40, but I have been considering selling off some of mine, just because my house is small & I have too much stuff (cleaning out someone else's house of 45+ years of clutter will make you think!)
But I'm still game to check out what they are offering this year!


----------



## thisdougsforu

First look at Boney Bunch 2018!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

OMMMMMMMG
they may have actually listened to us! 

FRANK!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I adore all three of those pieces and the sizing doesn’t look too terrible. Ohemmgeeee


----------



## halloweenology

Grim Gravely was right!!!
"I wouldn't put it past Yankee to take a spin on a very successful movie from this year. " It
"Design it from a older piece, maybe from one of the first two years." The balloon boy
"Maybe a certain couple might make a return as well."  Frankenstein and Bride
WITCHES Brew will be in a large jar this year. 
"When was the last time we had a witch in the line?" That witch with the cat/dog sitting next to that luggage?

Thanks grim!! Any other Sneak Peeks?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Boneybunch15

Love the clown, that will more than make up for my not being able to get the balloon head. I think I like the Frankenstein couple too.


----------



## Nstope

Thanks for the sneak peak! I wonder how many pieces there are this year? Also NO WRITING on these three pieces!!


----------



## ceo418

Wow, if that's a cat sitting on the witch's lap, that will probably be the piece I want! It's nice that we get a glimpse of some pieces this early, and I agree that they look like older designs. If there's another piece with a cat it'll be tough to make a decision!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ohhhh, snap! i'm iffy on frank and bride but def want the clown and maybe the witch. 

we ALL need to email YC and let them know we (potentially) LOVE the new ones. Positive feedback is priceless.


----------



## dragonfly102102

wickedwillingwench said:


> ohhhh, snap! i'm iffy on frank and bride but def want the clown and maybe the witch.
> 
> we ALL need to email YC and let them know we (potentially) LOVE the new ones. Positive feedback is priceless.


Same! I have the other Frank piece but I’m loving the clown and witch. And no stands! Glad they’re going back to what works. I’m actually hopeful again.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I will probaby get the Frank piece, and I definitely want the clown, but probably won't get the witch. It just reminds me too much of the crazy cat lady pieces, and I already have all three of those. 

Yankee Candle is really very smart when it comes to the Boney Bunch. So many of their pieces go right along with so many other pieces. If I have one, I want the others. All of the cat lady pieces, the bride and groom pieces, etc.

Anyway, I hope there aren't too many pieces that I like this year. I have too many as it is.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> I will probaby get the Frank piece, and I definitely want the clown, but probably won't get the witch. It just reminds me too much of the crazy cat lady pieces, and I already have all three of those.
> 
> Yankee Candle is really very smart when it comes to the Boney Bunch. So many of their pieces go right along with so many other pieces. If I have one, I want the others. All of the cat lady pieces, the bride and groom pieces, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I hope there aren't too many pieces that I like this year. I have too many as it is.


I might get frank...maaaybeee...but def want the clown. 

yankee isn't too smart or they wouldn't have gone so far left the last few years but it looks like they do read the boards or consult an oracle or something because so far this looks promising.

i'm meh on the cat lady but the witch makes her somewhat appealing to me.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I noticed also that there is a Mr. Bones piece that looks a lot like a clown holding it's head on a string. So this will be the third Boney of that kind. I am glad, I can't touch the other two pieces price wise. Hopefully this one will only be about $20.

I found the Boney 2008 catalog online. It is amazing how much those figures cost new..from $8 to $20. The mother/grandmother with the pumpkin baby carriage was originally $17. Now it is well over $100 on ebay. The "aunt Hilda" piece was $10. I wonder how she got her name, that is not what she was called in the catalog. She also goes for over $100 on ebay.


----------



## SeventyOne

Can anyone make out what it says on the witch piece? Could go either way on that one.


----------



## mdna2014

Oh great, i didn't want anymore.....


----------



## Boneybunch15

I don't think it says anything, I think it's books. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Boneys80

Hey guys! Been a while since I've been on here.. I'm pretty excited from what we've seen so far. I heard that there will be less boney pieces this year! I really hope it's true. It's getting a little cramped up in this house.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Boneys80 said:


> Hey guys! Been a while since I've been on here.. I'm pretty excited from what we've seen so far. I heard that there will be less boney pieces this year! I really hope it's true. It's getting a little cramped up in this house.


I am getting pretty cramped too, but I just keep on collecting.  As it is now, I have to clear out ever flat surface in my living room, dining room, kitchen and bathrooms in order to display my Boneys and other halloween items. The Boneys are definitely squeezing all other halloween decor out. When I think, in 2014 I didn't even know what a Boney Bunch was, never even been in a Yankee Candle store. Can't even remember what got me hooked on them, but I am definitely being led around by the nose now.


----------



## Boneys80

Boneybunch15 said:


> I am getting pretty cramped too, but I just keep on collecting.  As it is now, I have to clear out ever flat surface in my living room, dining room, kitchen and bathrooms in order to display my Boneys and other halloween items. The Boneys are definitely squeezing all other halloween decor out. When I think, in 2014 I didn't even know what a Boney Bunch was, never even been in a Yankee Candle store. Can't even remember what got me hooked on them, but I am definitely being led around by the nose now.


Yup.. like I always say, it's like a boney bomb went off in this house LOL. And yea it's hard trying to display other Halloween items when the boneys have pretty much taken over, but when there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Boneys80 said:


> Yup.. like I always say, it's like a boney bomb went off in this house LOL. And yea it's hard trying to display other Halloween items when the boneys have pretty much taken over, but when there's a will, there's a way!


I'm up to 42 Boneys, how many do you have in your collection?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I have a few boneys myself but if space becomes crucial, I might be divesting those monster sized pieces of the last few years.


----------



## Boneys80

Boneybunch15 said:


> I'm up to 42 Boneys, how many do you have in your collection?


Call me crazy.. but with some of the Mr. Bones collection added to the mix, I have well over 150 pieces. A lot of them are in boxes right now. I have roughly around 80 on display throughout the house right now lol. I honestly never expected the line to go on for this many years but it's fun.


----------



## RCIAG

Question for you Boney Collectors:

Do you display them all together or all over?

I'm not a collector but I love seeing them come out every year & seeing how excited youse guys get! I'm the same with the villages, not a collector but enjoy seeing & reading about them & seeing how happy everyone is when they hit the stores.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RCIAG said:


> Question for you Boney Collectors:
> 
> Do you display them all together or all over?
> 
> I'm not a collector but I love seeing them come out every year & seeing how excited youse guys get! I'm the same with the villages, not a collector but enjoy seeing & reading about them & seeing how happy everyone is when they hit the stores.


I display mine all together on a shelf. I have enough OCD that things of a kind must be grouped together.


----------



## Boneys80

RCIAG said:


> Question for you Boney Collectors:
> 
> Do you display them all together or all over?
> 
> I'm not a collector but I love seeing them come out every year & seeing how excited youse guys get! I'm the same with the villages, not a collector but enjoy seeing & reading about them & seeing how happy everyone is when they hit the stores.


I personally like to keep a lot of them together, but they're on separate shelving units or large cabinets throughout the house. All the boney vehicles are together, 2008 and rare ones stay together. Then I pick and choose which ones I want to play with around Halloween time to create displays on counters/side tables and such.


----------



## Mae

RCIAG said:


> Question for you Boney Collectors:
> 
> Do you display them all together or all over?
> 
> I'm not a collector but I love seeing them come out every year & seeing how excited youse guys get! I'm the same with the villages, not a collector but enjoy seeing & reading about them & seeing how happy everyone is when they hit the stores.


I have mine spread through out the house, but with a theme. For example, I have some plastic Dollar Store tombstones, and I put the Grim Reaper boat in the middle of it


----------



## Boneybunch15

RCIAG said:


> Question for you Boney Collectors:
> 
> Do you display them all together or all over?
> 
> I'm not a collector but I love seeing them come out every year & seeing how excited youse guys get! I'm the same with the villages, not a collector but enjoy seeing & reading about them & seeing how happy everyone is when they hit the stores.


I take out my entire collection from the attic on Sept. 1 and display them all over the house. I do try to display them in themes. For example, I put Wake the dead and Eternal Slumber together. All of the bride grooms are together, all the cars...etc. 

As I said before, there are so many pieces that go along with so many other pieces.

I cannot imagine owning the entire collection of Boneys. I don't have room to display them!!! But if I did, I certainly would try to get them all.


----------



## RCIAG

I feel like if I collected these guys I'd have to have ALL THE GUYS! I don't have room for what I already have that isn't Boney Bunch or a village!! When the season rolls around my LR looks like Halloween threw up but that's what I like & it works for me!


----------



## Boneybunch15

RCIAG said:


> I feel like if I collected these guys I'd have to have ALL THE GUYS! I don't have room for what I already have that isn't Boney Bunch or a village!! When the season rolls around my LR looks like Halloween threw up but that's what I like & it works for me!


I was heavy into Christmas village items about 10 years ago and now I wish I didn't because we moved to a smaller house and I don't have anywhere to display all the village together. 
I am going to keep my Winnie the Pooh village items and maybe my ball dance house and get rid of the rest.


----------



## Boneys80

RCIAG said:


> I feel like if I collected these guys I'd have to have ALL THE GUYS! I don't have room for what I already have that isn't Boney Bunch or a village!! When the season rolls around my LR looks like Halloween threw up but that's what I like & it works for me!


I collect all kinds of halloween deco, Christmas, etc, but the one collection I have tried to collect in its entirety are the boneys. I just fell in love with them after my parents suggested I go "take a look" at the store because they thought I'd be into them. Well, they were right LOL. My mom and I have gone to the launch party every year since then so it's more than just collecting, it's tradition and sentimental as well. <3


----------



## Boneybunch15

Boneys80 said:


> I collect all kinds of halloween deco, Christmas, etc, but the one collection I have tried to collect in its entirety are the boneys. I just fell in love with them after my parents suggested I go "take a look" at the store because they thought I'd be into them. Well, they were right LOL. My mom and I have gone to the launch party every year since then so it's more than just collecting, it's tradition and sentimental as well. <3


Traditions are nice when you can share it with a parent or one of your kids. My daughter and I have a tradition every year, the day after Christmas we go shopping for perfume gift sets at half price. 

You just think Black Friday is nuts, watch women going after perfume.


----------



## MickeyKnox

What happened to the preview posted by Grim. I don't see it anymore. Just says "Here you go..." and then nothing.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Another year, another Boney?


----------



## Boneybunch15

MickeyKnox said:


> What happened to the preview posted by Grim. I don't see it anymore. Just says "Here you go..." and then nothing.


I don't know, but I want to see more leaks so I can make plans.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

BB15, me, too! Usually around this time, Haddonfield has a little leakage for us. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Demented Diva

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/posts/1811378232273914


----------



## Boneybunch15

Demented Diva said:


> https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/posts/1811378232273914
> 
> View attachment 553697


I'm sorry, did I miss something?


----------



## Boneybunch15

wickedwillingwench said:


> BB15, me, too! Usually around this time, Haddonfield has a little leakage for us. *fingers crossed*


I just hope they have lowered the prices this year. I would really like to see more pieces that are under $25.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

and smaller pieces...less really is more.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I can't believe I never knew there were Yankee candle outlets. Have any of you ever bought your Boneys from one of the outlet stores? If so are the prices cheaper? 
One of the outlet stores is about an hour away from where my daughter goes to college, so I might try to stop by there in October when I pick her up for a visit home.


----------



## HallowKitty

&#55356;&#57114;Welcome back boney watchers! ..I’m anxious to see if Yankee Candle took any of our suggestions for the 2018 Boney Bunch collection...looks like the 2 of the 3 boneys we see on the preview party flyer are definitely a smaller size so this is a good start; I plan on sniffing around the Hallmark crown stores in the next couple weeks to try & get more clues of the new 2018 Fall/Halloween YC released collections....as you know me, I’m always on the prowl for any Black Cat decor so hoping YC brings back the Sophia Cat collection..”.my paws are crossed” &if I come up w/any results, clues...I will post...hope you all are back & join in again on the boney thread as hopes for better YC Boney still here on this end&#55357;&#56491;


----------



## HallowKitty

Thank Ps...glad to see YC brought back a witch & clown as suggesting a “true-to-season” Halloween theme w/ party costumes, trick-o-treaters...maybe a cooler haunted house on the horizon for boney bunch 2018....actually this idea could bring them out of the red from the last few boney years


----------



## Boneys80

Yea the bigger platform pieces just really strayed from the whole original idea of the boneys. But I guess they thought bigger is more money.. until the fan base expressed their discontent by not making any purchases til they were clearanced. Sure, yc makes money from the die hards but it's pretty clear that without coupons, the large pieces will bomb. I wouldn't mind maybe another cool vehicle but simple is better for sure.


----------



## Boneys80

Boneybunch15 said:


> I can't believe I never knew there were Yankee candle outlets. Have any of you ever bought your Boneys from one of the outlet stores? If so are the prices cheaper?
> One of the outlet stores is about an hour away from where my daughter goes to college, so I might try to stop by there in October when I pick her up for a visit home.


I have an outlet about a half hr away from me and they have boneys here and there. Usually clearanced from 50% to 75% off. Never a big selection though. At least in my experience


----------



## Boneybunch15

It is just amazing how well I do most of the year, but when July/August comes around and the new Boneys are about to be released, I go nuts with buying Boneys from past years. I have already bought 8 and have another 4 on the line with offers.


----------



## weenbaby

I am getting really excited again this year like I get every year. Unfortunately I didn't buy any Boney's last year. I don't think any of them appealed to me but I honestly can't remember. It used to be a tradition for my mom and I to go but since she bought a house at the beach, she would rather do that on the weekends then go to the release party with me. 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE that clown. I think I might try to stay up for the launch and just order online to make sure I get it. Our store gets hectic and I really want the piece so I don't know if I want to chance it to wait until the launch day at the store. 
I actually get super excited over the limited edition candle they always come out with every year. I really liked the one from a few years ago...I think it was called Black Magic? I'm not sure but whatever it was, my husband burned the entire thing and now it's gone. I still have the jar so I can take a whiff once in awhile. 
I don't know if this question has been asked but our outlet used to have Boneys for 50% off all year round. They don't usually display them but if you get a nice sales associate and they're not totally busy, you can ask and they'll tell you what they have or bring them out and show you. One year I went on the launch day and actually got a few online exclusive pieces that were just released. Also the outlet is giving a 25% off coupon right now. When I went on Saturday I was surprised they didn't have any Halloween scents displayed but a ton of Christmas scents. I like being able to buy witches brew all year even if it's just in the tart size. They also used to have a few oddball Halloween scents that I've never seen released at the regular store. 
I'm excited for the large size Witches Brew jar!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I called the outlet in San Marcos and they didn't have any Boneys at all, according to the sales associate. I am going to keep calling them and see if they will ship them to me if I can't get over there. I thought I would be able to make it over there in October, but looking at my daughter's college schedule and my work schedule, i don't think I will be able to.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Boney Bunch Love just posted this sneak peak pic on Instagram...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Boney Bunch Love just posted this sneak peak pic on Instagram...


ohhh, snap! it looks like they ARE going back to the Boney roots!! I LIKE this one, too!


----------



## grim gravely

I can't tell for sure but it looks like that's not just a pumpkin with the Boney guy in the back seat. It looks like it could be one of the pumpkin people (that line they had in 2011) but it's very hard to tell from that picture. Its nice to have the old school pumpkins back this year. It's also nice to have actually vehicle pieces and not just heads hanging out the windows.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

When are the new boney’s usually released? Is there an announcement? Can they be ordered online through Yankee Candle company. I’m new at all this and appreciate the information. Thank you!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Wycked Spiryt said:


> When are the new boney’s usually released? Is there an announcement? Can they be ordered online through Yankee Candle company. I’m new at all this and appreciate the information. Thank you!


boneys will be released Aug 25 and they can be ordered online, altho you take your chances on getting a good paint job. THey are notorious for being crappily painted by blind children in a dark dungeon in some third world country (j/k--but that's how some of them look).


----------



## Boneybunch15

I think I will probaby pass on this one. I wish a chauffer was driving instead of the dog. It looks like the boney in the back has his feet up on the seat in front of him.

Is that black think with the orange center the next candy dish?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> I think I will probaby pass on this one. I wish a chauffer was driving instead of the dog. It looks like the boney in the back has his feet up on the seat in front of him.
> 
> Is that black think with the orange center the next candy dish?


yeah, they're not willing to let go of Bonesy but then why should they? he has been pretty popular. And the boney does have his feet up.

I don't think that's the candy dish...I think it's a jar candle.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I noticed to with a magnifying glass that the boney has his arm hanging out of the car with his hand by the tire. The headlights look like they light up and it looks like there are two candle holders.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I noticed the two tealight holders as well but not the arm hanging out.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Yankee has me hooked again! I’m excited to see the rest of the pieces


----------



## weenbaby

I like Bonesy but I'll probably pass on this. Another car piece? 
I love super function Boneys, like the Candy dishes...LOL...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

weenbaby said:


> I like Bonesy but I'll probably pass on this. Another car piece?
> I love super function Boneys, like the Candy dishes...LOL...


i agree...i don't need another car, either.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I don't really know what I want in the Boney Bunches. I like the ones with the funny Puns the best. I know it has to take someone really smart to keep coming up with new ones, but to me, those are the best. 

I really didn't get the 2017 Boney line. I have a few of them, but the whole mystery theme....was it ever said anywhere who did it...if someone was supposed to have been killed?


----------



## grandma lise

Okay. Yankee Candle has my attention.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> I don't really know what I want in the Boney Bunches. I like the ones with the funny Puns the best. I know it has to take someone really smart to keep coming up with new ones, but to me, those are the best.
> 
> I really didn't get the 2017 Boney line. I have a few of them, but the whole mystery theme....was it ever said anywhere who did it...if someone was supposed to have been killed?


those puns have gone from cute and funny to just stupid, imo. I'm glad to see no writing on the few pieces we've seen.  I don't mind one or two 'puns' or writing in a collction but EVERY..SINGLE...PIECE...had writing last year. *or it seems that way*


----------



## Boneybunch15

Well, so far I only want the clown and the Frankenstein couple, so I can have a set on my mantle. I am already trying to figure out where I am going to put all of them. I like all of my Boneys downstairs, but my collection has grown so much, I might have to put some upstairs as well. 

To think, last year I was actually thinking about not collecting Boneys any longer. I was actually bored. I obviously changed my mind since I have bought 11 so far in the last two months.

Can't wait to see what else YC has to offer us. 

I always get depressed this time of year because it is time to go back to school, which is work for me. And this year, my baby is going off to college. So this is a much, much needed distraction for me.


----------



## blackcatlady

Boneybunch 15 - I agree! My favorite boneys are Bonesy in the Graveyard - love the headstones - and of course Pet Cemetery (first release). Can anyone tell if the clown is actually a cat in costume?


----------



## Boneys80

blackcatlady said:


> Boneybunch 15 - I agree! My favorite boneys are Bonesy in the Graveyard - love the headstones - and of course Pet Cemetery (first release). Can anyone tell if the clown is actually a cat in costume?


Pet cemetery is definitely one of my favorites as far as the larger pieces go.
And yes.. I believe the clown is holding a cat head balloon.


----------



## Boneybunch15

2 1/2 more weeks!!!!

I wonder how many Boneys there will be this year? I hope I don't fall in love with most of them.


----------



## Boneybunch15

19 more days!!!!

I wonder how many Boneys there will be this year? I hope I don't fall in love with most of them.


----------



## Nstope

I’m getting excited! Still strange that we haven’t seen any other sneak peaks. Especially since last year stores that carry YC, such as Hallmark already had their Halloween accessories out. I have also been checking eBay where we found some sneak peaks last year as well, but still nothing. They’re really keeping stuff a secret this year, LOL.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ah, yes...i wonder where our dear (sneaky) friend Haddonfield is...HE usually gets us the stuff!


----------



## maxthedog

Good evening all..wasnt expecting to be back in a boney thread again this year. And on top of it all, I like the previews..i really need to downsize lol


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

maxthedog said:


> Good evening all..wasnt expecting to be back in a boney thread again this year. And on top of it all, I like the previews..i really need to downsize lol


I feel the same. We just moved so we have been selecting what fits in and what doesn't.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I have to do a lot of rearranging to get all of my Boneys out. Write out a game plan and everything, lol.


----------



## Haddonfield1963

Haddonfield is HERE!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Haddonfield is HERE!


and have you any news for us, old friend??


----------



## Haddonfield1963

wickedwillingwench said:


> and have you any news for us, old friend??


I'm working on it as we speak. Hopefully very, very soon!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

you are the BEST!!!! (as always!)


----------



## Boneybunch15

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Boneybunch15

There is a boney bunch vampire for auction on ebay. Was it a Mr. Bones piece, I can't find it on any of the yearly Boney lists?


----------



## Hearthfire

Haddonfield1963 said:


> Haddonfield is HERE!


That name and that face..... I just got chills! ???


----------



## Boneys80

Boneybunch15 said:


> There is a boney bunch vampire for auction on ebay. Was it a Mr. Bones piece, I can't find it on any of the yearly Boney lists?


Yea it's just an incredible mr bones piece. I've seen many sellers post items as boney bunch when they're not. I asked to see a shot of the bottom (to see if there was a sticker) but it didn't have one. Still, it's definitely mr bones.


----------



## grandma lise

I really like "Bonecula". Was able to acquire him a few years ago from a collector who was downsizing. He's perfect for the carnival theme I've been creating in my head for years. I personally think he fits better with the Boney Bunch than The Incredible Mr. Bones collection because of the materials used, but he was sold as part of the latter collection as Boneys80 posted. Because it's auctioning for a good price, I think we may see another on Ebay this year.

I can hardly believe we're two weeks from the release of the Boney Bunch. I have to start saving money.


----------



## grandma lise

Wow, someone got the Boney Bunch "Band" for $41. It used to sell for $150... https://www.ebay.com/itm/BONEY-BUNC...g_cvip=true&nordt=true&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

Here's another one. The "Three Headed Boney" tealight holder also sold for $150 in years past... https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Can...bunch&LH_Complete=1&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1

There were some really good deals in July and June, including a few from the 2008 and 2009 collections.


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> Wow, someone got the Boney Bunch "Band" for $41. It used to sell for $150... https://www.ebay.com/itm/BONEY-BUNC...g_cvip=true&nordt=true&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Here's another one. The "Three Headed Boney" tealight holder also sold for $150 in years past... https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Can...bunch&LH_Complete=1&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1
> 
> There were some really good deals in July and June, including a few from the 2008 and 2009 collections.


Yeah, I know all about the deals. I have bought 11 boneys in the last month from ebay, poshmark, mercari and facebook. I haven't had to pay more than $25 for any of them with shipping. {slapping hand because I am so bad!!!}


----------



## grandma lise

Way to go Boneybunch15!

Isn't back collecting the Boney Bunch fun! I miss those days because I think I have everything I want now, though I'm excited to see the new collection. Under $25 is really good. Which eleven pieces did you collect?


----------



## Boneybunch15

Hey, yes it is fun, and I thought I had nearly everything I wanted too, but apparently not!!LOL

I have bought:
Eternal slumber
Death warmed over
Maestro Organ player
Frankenstein couple
Just buried
Gothic Farmers with pumpkin
Dead in the water
Boney with chainsaw
Boney skull tart warmer
Drop dead gorgeous....I already had this one but it disappeared. I think one of my kids broke it and was too afraid to tell me.
Crazy cat lady
Telebone
Professor Boney in the library

OMG, that is 13...worse than I thought!!


----------



## grandma lise

Well, when you've bought that many in a short period of time, it's easy to lose count. The one piece on your list that I don't have is the Boney with chainsaw. Still not sure if I want it. 

You're fortunate to have gotten the Frankenstein couple prior to the release of the 2018 collection. I'm going to speculate that interest in that piece will increase now that a second one is being released. Congrats on completing your collection!


----------



## Eric_Draven

I remember stumbling across Boneys in 2008. Browsing the Halloween stuff at YC with my girl. We had a tiny apartment with no decorations. I spotted the Boney holding his own top-hatted-head, looking like he stepped right out of the Corpse Bride universe and I was all in. Now it’s 2018 and we’re married, we have a house and we have a killer collection. Our Nightmare Before Christmas collection has grown so much that we have to thin some of the Boney collection. Which is fine, because the first few years, we bought them all. But when you have them all, it’s hard to appreciate the ones you really love. But I know this: That little headless, top-hatted, Corpse Bride-looking dude ain’t going nowhere. 

The line may have gotten bloated and lost its way over the years, but I’m stoked that they’re back.


----------



## Boneybunch15

So, anyone who knows...how did the Mr. Bones line come about? Was the Boney bunch just not enough and YC thought 2 separate lines would be better than one, but then dropped the Mr. Bones line?


----------



## Boneys80

Boneybunch15 said:


> So, anyone who knows...how did the Mr. Bones line come about? Was the Boney bunch just not enough and YC thought 2 separate lines would be better than one, but then dropped the Mr. Bones line?


The incredible mr. Bones was out first, sold by Coynes co.
Yankee Candle took over in 2008 but started to release the line with new designs under the new name Boney Bunch. They did reissue some of the Mr bones pieces so they must have had permission to do so, but mark cook continued to design pieces for the boney bunch for a while. From what I have been told, he stopped designing them over 5 years ago.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Thank you Boneys80. It is nice to hear the background for the Boney and Mr. Bones. 
They really are a wonderful collection, very addictive. I hope I never regret spending the money on them...or have to get rid of them. They really do make me smile and love Halloween, which is the only holiday that I decorate for.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneys80 said:


> The incredible mr. Bones was out first, sold by Coynes co.
> Yankee Candle took over in 2008 but started to release the line with new designs under the new name Boney Bunch. They did reissue some of the Mr bones pieces so they must have had permission to do so, but mark cook continued to design pieces for the boney bunch for a while. From what I have been told, he stopped designing them over 5 years ago.


@Boneys80 I was looking at the Boney Bunch on Ebay, beginning with 2008, then 2009, and on from there. Still trying to figure out which year was his last. Not sure, but I think perhaps their were a few Mark Cook designs for each year during the transition, but not sure. Would like to hear your thoughts on this. (Others are welcome to weigh in on this too).


----------



## Boneybunch15

I found this https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I’m dyinnngggg for some hints/sneak peaks!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I know, I need the catalog order numbers and prices so I can plan.

Boney bunch love was gifted the "clowning around" piece and she has 6 pics of it. I really love it. Go over and take a look. It is so cute.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i was just coming to post about the clown piece, too. She has great pics and it's cute but it's not a boney to me.


----------



## Boneys80

grandma lise said:


> @Boneys80 I was looking at the Boney Bunch on Ebay, beginning with 2008, then 2009, and on from there. Still trying to figure out which year was his last. Not sure, but I think perhaps their were a few Mark Cook designs for each year during the transition, but not sure. Would like to hear your thoughts on this. (Others are welcome to weigh in on this too).


This is why I wish the stamping on the bottom of the pieces were consistent. Some were stamped of the ones he designed. Some were wrongfully stamped as ronnie walter. The person I spoke to was on the design team for boney bunch and he was the one that told me about mark cook. So if I had to guess somewhere around 2011 or 2012 was when mark stopped designing them.


----------



## Boneybunch15

wickedwillingwench said:


> i was just coming to post about the clown piece, too. She has great pics and it's cute but it's not a boney to me.


Hey, just curious, why do you not consider this one a boney? Did you like the balloon head boney? 

I am the same way with the witches and the santa claus boneys....just not my thing.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> Hey, just curious, why do you not consider this one a boney? Did you like the balloon head boney?
> 
> I am the same way with the witches and the santa claus boneys....just not my thing.


it's not a boney because it doesn't have a Boney face. It's a cat.


----------



## Eric_Draven

wickedwillingwench said:


> it's not a boney because it doesn't have a Boney face. It's a cat.


This. Also...

Is THAT what that is???


----------



## lisa48317

Boneybunch15 said:


> I found this https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/


I haven't been collecting that long, I really like the older pieces! 
Maybe they're going to revisit some of the older styles, since that clown they've shown for this year looks a lot like one from 2009.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Thanks to a friend that works for a Yankee local to me, yesterday I was shown the Halloween display set up sheets that went to their store in preparation for the 25th. I also got to see almost all of the Boneys. I was not able to take pictures because they didn't want to risk getting in trouble (Yankee is REALLY trying to be secretive about Halloween now), but I took notes of them all. I also saw the SKU sheet with the Boney names. Here are the notes I took for you guys, next to the name as well as what candle they hold.

12 pieces this year.

Death Do us Part - double tealight holder bride and groom boney in a graveyard

Clowning Around - Votive holder as shown on the invite preview

Witches Brew - Tart burner with a Boney Witch standing beside a pumpkin themed witches kettle (where the tealight goes). Love this piece!

Dr. Boney - killer looking votive holder that features a Dr Boney with a big knife and a nurse boney holding up a pumpkin with a face. They are performing "surgery" aka carving it. Love it!

Boney Baby - tealight holder boney baby standing on top of boney pumpkin.

Lil Witch - similar to boney baby as its a little kid boney in a witch outfit standing on top of a pumpkin.

Witchy Kitty - Marked as a tealight holder, but I did not see the picture of this.

Dog Digger - Marked as tealight holder, but I did not see the picture of this.

Grave Digger - Jar Holder that's a graveyard with graves/pumpkins and bats. Similar to the poison one from a year or two ago. It's a circle piece you set a jar inside.

Designated Dog - This is the car tealight holder shown off on the preview. 

Last Tango - The frankenstein/bride of frankenstein boney taper candler holders shown off on the preview.

Boney Treasure - a small boney pirate ship with a boney captain and treasure chest in the back! It's more like a pirate styled lifeboat versus a large ship, but I didn't know how to describe it any better. The pirate is holding another pirates head. Love this piece! It's a tealight holder.

Again sorry for no pics, but I agreed on that to be able to see the sheets. Hopefully these descriptions help! I think many will be happy. No more drunk socialite garbage. These are themed well. I particularly love the Dr. Boney, Witches Brew burner and Boney Treasure!

Witches Brew and Sweet Seduction are the only two Halloween scents. Available in all forms. The other Halloween accessories are mixed bag. Odd theming. Going with lots of fractal glass type getups as well as a lizard/skull hands. Oh well, at least the Boneys are cool!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

EEEEEEKKKK! Thank you! You da real MVP!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

awww, snap. I was thinking I wasn't gonna have to spend a bunch but I definitely need the doctor as my dh is a doctor...and the rest sound intriguing. 

I think witch kitty must be the one we've seen with the witch in a chair and a kitty on her lap.

thanks SO much, doug. You've ended my utter misery...now i'm only half miserable. Lol. Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it looks like YC really DOES haunt these boards and make notes! ie, more witch pieces that folks have been asking for. I gotta get that pirate ship, too.

Ohhh, my poor wallet. BUT this is why I have a Halloween savings acct.


----------



## blackcatlady

Which is exactly why I like it!!! - it's a cat! I still think of it as a boney but you are right about the face - those boney faces! But the cat and dog faces too! At one time I had a black and white cat as a dear pet and her nickname was face - because she had a pretty face. Good old face.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Yeah, sorry not sure on which all have been shown off at this point. I'm sure that's Witchy Kitty! 

As for the Boney Treasure, it sort of has a "George Washington Crossing the Delaware" vibe but it's definitely pirate. Really cool. I'm not even a Boney collector but I will be picking up my first ever pieces this year. 

The rest of the Halloween accessories though....an off year.


----------



## Impy

Sad to hear about the rest of the Halloween accessories although I'm sure my bank account is thrilled. And I'm intrigued by the Boneys so maybe my wallet won't be quite as safe as it thinks it will be.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield

Thanks for the information thisdougsforu! I can't believe how secretive Yankee Candle has been this year. The event is only 12 days away and somehow there's only been limited pictures.


----------



## thisdougsforu

I have it on good word from a friend who is in the know with someone at corporate that after many leaks in year's past, they are trying to avoid that at all costs this years. Lots of NDA's being signed, etc.


----------



## DarkSecret

Geez, wasn't counting on liking or buying too many boneys this year. Now I just hope I don't "have to have" too many of the other Halloween things they will put out. I'll need to take out a loan. The boney bunch collection sounds awesome, can't wait to see them in person. YC and their designers are listening to us the loyal boney bunch fans.


----------



## halloweenology

Thank you @thisdougsforu for the descriptions. Can't wait for pictures and prices so I can budget. I am looking forward to the clown, pirate and witch tart burner. Did you see the picture of the candy bowl special that is discounted when we make a purchase? I'm glad they kept the boney bunch to 12 pieces. I sorta remember a year where there was 16 and that was crazy. (Correct me if I'm wrong)

I think I'm going to need to thin out my collection. Can someone briefly explain how the whole shipping costs is estimated for onkone orders to buyers such as yourself? I'd like my fellow boney lovers like all of you to have first access over ebay.
If this is not allowed on this forum, please inform me. Thank you.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

halloweenology said:


> Thank you @thisdougsforu for the descriptions. Can't wait for pictures and prices so I can budget. I am looking forward to the clown, pirate and witch tart burner. Did you see the picture of the candy bowl special that is discounted when we make a purchase? I'm glad they kept the boney bunch to 12 pieces. I sorta remember a year where there was 16 and that was crazy. (Correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> I think I'm going to need to thin out my collection. Can someone briefly explain how the whole shipping costs is estimated for onkone orders to buyers such as yourself? I'd like my fellow boney lovers like all of you to have first access over ebay.
> If this is not allowed on this forum, please inform me. Thank you.


i havent found a photo but a store promo says 'Halloween Jack=o=lantern dish $11.50 with $35 purchase'. I would bet it's the same toothy-grinned jack face that's sitting next to the boney in the car.


----------



## Boneybunch15

halloweenology said:


> Thank you @thisdougsforu for the descriptions. Can't wait for pictures and prices so I can budget. I am looking forward to the clown, pirate and witch tart burner. Did you see the picture of the candy bowl special that is discounted when we make a purchase? I'm glad they kept the boney bunch to 12 pieces. I sorta remember a year where there was 16 and that was crazy. (Correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> I think I'm going to need to thin out my collection. Can someone briefly explain how the whole shipping costs is estimated for onkone orders to buyers such as yourself? I'd like my fellow boney lovers like all of you to have first access over ebay.
> If this is not allowed on this forum, please inform me. Thank you.


let me know if you start selling some. I still have a lot that I would love to have. If the asking price is reasonable and the shipping, you might have a buyer.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I hope the prices are cheaper this year, but I kind of doubt it, considering they have raised the price of the candy dish from $10 to $11.50.

I am very intrigued by the descriptions. I would love pics and item numbers in advance or how else are we going to make plans?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

well, i think the whole point is to keep us in the dark. *sigh*


----------



## Boneybunch15

Are the boneys supposed to be going on sale at midnight friday night online?


----------



## Nstope

Thanks Doug for the information! I am thinking I need all of them. To whoever asked about the online exclusives, I am wondering if Yankee is done with OE's? Their new Fall collection does not include any online exclusives in both accessories or the candles, so I hope it is the same way with Halloween. I am hoping that I don't love any of the other Halloween pieces so I can kind of save money.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

thisdougsforu Thank you for the info!! 

Boy am I super disappointed. I was totally thinking I was over Boney! Why do they have to sound so Amazing! 
I am definitely going to need to purge and be super selective with which ones I get.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> thisdougsforu Thank you for the info!!
> 
> Boy am I super disappointed. I was totally thinking I was over Boney! Why do they have to sound so Amazing!
> I am definitely going to need to purge and be super selective with which ones I get.


They do have a way of sucking you back in don't they? I don't know what came over me last year, but I was pretty much convinced that I was over my Boney obsession. Well, here it is August and I have bought about a dozen boneys from past years already and am very excited to get the ones from this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> They do have a way of sucking you back in don't they? I don't know what came over me last year, but I was pretty much convinced that I was over my Boney obsession. Well, here it is August and I have bought about a dozen boneys from past years already and am very excited to get the ones from this year.


i think the Boneys were on probation with a lot of us after 2-3 years of duds. I am dying to actually SEE the new ones..altho I don't plan to buy any of the 3 that we've been 'sneaked'.


----------



## gloomycatt

in anticipation of liking/getting the pirate boat, I ran to ebay and snagged the headless pirate boney I've always wanted. can't wait to see everything! still hoping they reissue the spellbook from last year


----------



## grim gravely

It looks like the returning scent this year is Black Magic. It will only be available in the large jar. Sweet Seduction and Witches Brew are both available in most forms including melt cups for both. 
The Boney Bunches are much better this year but IMO there are some rehashes of past years. It's a step in the right direction though. If you are a fan of the earlier years, you'll love most of them.

The candy dish is a orange pumpkin with a face on it that looks look a boney bunch. It's does have a steamed lid.

There is a new haunted house this year but it looks like it might have a open back like the more recent versions.

The Boney Bunches (Thanks Doug for providing the names)

Death Do us Part - Pretty much the 2008 bride and groom in a graveyard (think the couple at the chapel) 

Clowning Around - Balloon Man rehash made into a clown (pretty cool though)

Witches Brew - Love this tart warmer. Old school boney witch looking into a orange cauldron (tealight holder) with a black tart warmer hanging over it. 

Dr. Boney - A nurse on the left and a surgeon on the right holding a knife. The middle is a pumpkin that was "worked on" Cool piece but a little creepy.

Boney Baby - baby sitting on top of a pumpkin holding a bat. Tea light holding in front of the pumpkin.

Lil Witch - very similar to boney baby but dressed as a witch

Witchy Kitty - piece from the flyer

Dog Digger - pretty much "rest in pieces" with bonesy (Rehash type piece)

Grave Digger - Jar Holder alternating pumpkins and gravestones with a bat

Designated Dog - the piece where the dog is driving 

Last Tango - Frankenstein and Bride taper holder (new color tapers this year "terra cotta")

Boney Treasure - Very cool boney pirate on a ship with a treasure chest behind him. He's holding a boney head but he's not headless (great piece)

There is a clear skill similar to the online exclusive one from a few years ago. 

Lizard jar holder hand this year and matching holders

Much better boney selection this year. Happy we are getting a pirate this year and hopefully another farmer next year.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I’ve always wanted a boney nurse, so that will def be on my “to buy” list right beside frank. I didn’t purchase any last year but this list gives me hope!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

gloomycatt said:


> in anticipation of liking/getting the pirate boat, I ran to ebay and snagged the headless pirate boney I've always wanted. can't wait to see everything! still hoping they reissue the spellbook from last year


Yes, I have Napoleon Blown=apart...he'll be perfect with the boat!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

how do you know he's a 'doctor'?


----------



## Eric_Draven

I like the sound of way more of these than I’m comfortable with. Definitely gonna need to thin the collection and free up some space.


----------



## blackcatlady

"Witchy kitty - piece from the flyer" ...... what flyer? More info please!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

blackcatlady said:


> "Witchy kitty - piece from the flyer" ...... what flyer? More info please!!


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1999423783401326&set=p.1999423783401326&type=3&theater


----------



## blackcatlady

Got it now - I totally missed seeing it - probably because of the clown! Witchy kitty and clown for me - the rest to be determined!. Thanks!


----------



## blackcatlady

*Ravens/crows*

Have any of you heard if ravens/crows will be issued this year? I agree with someone that wrote in pages and pages ago about Foggy Nights being their favorite - or one of their favorites. I really like the Foggy Nights piece but I also really like the other raven/crow pieces I have - including the mosaic pieces.


----------



## Nstope

So all we know for non Boney collections at the moment are the lizard collection and some skulls?


----------



## thisdougsforu

Grim, I'm pretty sure we saw the same sheet. Black Magic was on the sheet, but I was told by my friend that corporate said that was a photoshop error and Black Magic would not be returning.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Just venting...why can't sellers on Mercari follow through with sales??? Found a boney I wanted, I made an offer, she accepted, she sent me a tracking number 5 days ago....and nothing since. Tracking still shows pre shipment since August 12. She hasn't returned my message inquiring about the shipment. This isn't the first time this has happened to me on Mercari. Unfortunately if a seller on Mercari doesn't want to follow through on a sale, there isn't anything the buyer can do. Mercari will refund the money and the buyer can't leave any negative feedback to warn other people who might want to buy something from them.

Ticks me off so bad.


----------



## blackcatlady

It would tick me off too - so does that mean the seller got a better "offer"? Sounds like "offer" might mean - unless a better "offer" shows up. But then again I have never bought anything on Mercari, Has anyone every had any luck with Craigslist? I haven't even tried.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I made and offer and she accepted. I paid her. She sent me a tracking number, leading me to believe she was going to ship the item. It is very possible that she found out she could make more money off the item on ebay or somewhere since she accepted my offer. 

I keep telling myself I will never buy anything off Mercari again, then I see something for a good price and I think possibly this time I will get a good seller. I have dealt with some good sellers on there, but this is the 3rd time I have had a seller either not ship at all or take weeks to ship. They know there is no repercussion for their actions, unlike on ebay, where their seller account will get dinged with a very negative feedback.


----------



## grim gravely

thisdougsforu said:


> Grim, I'm pretty sure we saw the same sheet. Black Magic was on the sheet, but I was told by my friend that corporate said that was a photoshop error and Black Magic would not be returning.


I assume that's for the large Witches Brew jars then. I thought it was random and with the rumor of a returning Halloween scent it made sense. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BrideOfBoogedy

I think the Halloween landing page will be up very soon...today is the first day there are pre-fill options for Halloween, Halloween Accessories, and Halloween Candles when I search Yankee’s site! They must be working on it! ??


----------



## thisdougsforu

grim gravely said:


> I assume that's for the large Witches Brew jars then. I thought it was random and with the rumor of a returning Halloween scent it made sense. Thanks for the clarification.


Ok Grim, looks like Black Magic IS returning as it's listed on the Yankee site! It's in a medium pillar. https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/black-magic/_/R-1347109?_requestid=42621

edit - although that's the old label and it's on sale, which is weird for a Halloween item this time of year. Maybe they are clearing out old inventory?


----------



## weenbaby

There is nothing on my flier about the Black Magic Candle.


----------



## grim gravely

weenbaby said:


> There is nothing on my flier about the Black Magic Candle.


not returning this year.


----------



## Boneybunch15

gloomycatt said:


> in anticipation of liking/getting the pirate boat, I ran to ebay and snagged the headless pirate boney I've always wanted. can't wait to see everything! still hoping they reissue the spellbook from last year


Yeah, in anticipation of the witch boneys coming out, I ran to ebay and got the witch boney on the broomstick and pumpkin.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

my goodness...are we really not going to get a peek this year???


----------



## Nstope

I hope we are able to get a catalog soon! Last year the catalog was leaked three days before the party, so even though we are only a week away we still have time


----------



## grandma lise

Boneys80 said:


> This is why I wish the stamping on the bottom of the pieces were consistent. Some were stamped of the ones he designed. Some were wrongfully stamped as ronnie walter. The person I spoke to was on the design team for boney bunch and he was the one that told me about mark cook. So if I had to guess somewhere around 2011 or 2012 was when mark stopped designing them.


Thanks for your thoughts on this. Have been working crazy, long hours and just realized we're getting close to the release so came onto the forum. Looking at the collection again, I think 2012 may have been Mark Cook's last year, though 2013 had a few nice designs too. I loved the Boney Beach piece! 

Things really changed in 2014, but there were at least a few pieces I liked that year and the following years. 

In 2014, I liked Pet Cemetary, the Taxi, the headless football player, the fisherman, Boney and Clyde, Dawn (of the Dead). In 2015, I liked the Billy Joel, Telebone, and the electric chair, but boy was it was big. In 2016, things began picking up. I really liked the bouncer and the couple having punch, also the dancing couple, and Scary Poppins. The Viking piece was fun too. I enjoyed the the themes more in 2017. Thirst Aid and Death by Chocolate were favorites. Also liked the hotel theme, and Sherlock Holmes theme. 

This year, I like the headless clown. If the pirate piece is good, will be thrilled. Will know more if and when the pictures leak. I'd really like to know who some of the artists are...there's at least one whose work compares well to Mark Cook's.


----------



## grandma lise

Ugh! I can't believe we haven't had pictures leak yet. The witch is growing on me, like the clown - (especially that he's holding a lollipop behind his back) - also Frank and Bride. I'm so dead tired during the work week. Friday night I can barely stay awake. Might ditch dinner with my friends and take a nap after work Friday (or better yet, leave work early to take a nap). Ordering Friday night is how I kick off the Halloween season!

Really looking forward to seeing the baby and the child dressed as a witch too, though really prefer children. Too many dogs, cats, and babies. Need more children. Thrilled the pirate theme is back. Yay!


----------



## Nstope

I feel like last year we had more sneak peaks (flyers, online ad, etc.). I really want to see the other Halloween items so I can plan. I want the Haunted House Holder from Bath & Body works but am trying to see what I need from Yankee first. The Haunted House already sold out at all three of my local stores, so I don’t want to wait much longer to order online.


----------



## weenbaby

grim gravely said:


> not returning this year.


I understand that. Someone just keeps saying that it was on the flier or whatever to return and someone else was saying it was a photoshop error. I'm just stating that it's not on my flier at all. I would have noticed that right away because I loved Black Magic! I might buy the pillar that's on the website now.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm ok with there not being leaks by now because last year or the year before, nothing leaked until a few days before the party. 

I'm really wanting to see these pieces though and the price points. I'm on a budget and really shouldn't be buying anything but I do want to pick up a boney or two this year. I definitely need a Witches Brew candle and I'm loving that they're coming in the bigger sizes. Definitely going to use my buy one get one free coupon for that. 

I'm sure y'all might think I'm crazy for buying wax on release day but I do it almost every year! I get just as excited for the scents as I do for the Boneys! I definitely want to pick up the candy dish.


----------



## RavenLily

Hello everyone and hope you're all having a great 2018 so far! I logged in to let everyone know I received an invitation in the mail today from YC for their Magic & Moonlight Ball next Saturday the 25th, but looks like you're all miles ahead of me. Last I knew, I was under the impression there would be no more Boneys, but the invite confirms there are, along with a new fragrance called "Enchanted Moon"... There will also be a Halloween Jack O'Lantern Dish for $11.50 with a $35 purchase, but you all probably knew that. Anywho, thank you to all who posted some preview pics- I LOVE the clown- That will be a must have!! 

One question, how will we be able to do our usual online Boney vigil without the quick shop feature? I don't see it anymore on YC's site since they changed their format. Does any know if it's still there and I just missed it?


----------



## grandma lise

RavenLily said:


> One question, how will we be able to do our usual online Boney vigil without the quick shop feature? I don't see it anymore on YC's site since they changed their format. Does any know if it's still there and I just missed it?


Wow, you're right. Good observation.


----------



## Nstope

They’re on to us & got rid of the quick shop! LOL. Anyway, here is a pic I found of the medium Witches Brew Jar.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I’m going to a concert Friday night, so I’m hoping they’ll release in the wee hours of Saturday morning ?


----------



## Nstope

Quick Shop is actually at the bottom of Yankee's website under Help and Support. You need to be on an actual computer for it to show up. I tried my phone and evn "Desktop Version" on my phone and it did not show up.


----------



## RavenLily

Yay!! That's awesome detective work Nstope- Thank you so much!! Now we can get highly caffeinated for the vigil and highly in debt too, LOL.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Hi everybody! So far I'm really excited about these descriptions but like everyone else I need to see these pictures before I make any decisions. After the past couple releases I've gotten choosier about which pieces I get. Like Grandma Lise I'm drawn to the children pieces. I also love the clown. The little lollipop behind his back reminds me of Sam from Trick or Treat. And I wish we would at least get a clearer picture of the witch with the cat. It seemed like an after thought on the flier.

I just tried the quick shop option (Thanks Nstope). And I am able to pull it up in the Dolphin browser on my phone. The only reason I have that browser is for ordering bonies. My computer is a dinosaur and I'd be ripping my hair out if I had to use it to order!


----------



## grandma lise

Nstope I really like the label on that jar. I've often wondered what a garden of white flowers would look like on a moon lit night.


----------



## grandma lise

grandma lise said:


> Nstope I really like the label on that jar. I've often wondered what a garden of white flowers would look like on a moon lit night.


If there's a way, someone here will find it. Thanks Nstope!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Someone was saying the quick shop feature doesn't exist any longer???
I found it on the bottom of the YC website.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I think they move stuff around on websites so we have to hunt for it and maybe...just maybe...find something else we want to buy as well. I know that's why they do it in the stores.

I STILL wanna know how you can tell he's a doctor. Lol. And i'm more intrigued by the kid in costume than the baby...I think I've had my fill after King Kong baby...we've seen a lot of baby over the years...time for some more little kids! Imagine the possibilities!!


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench said:


> I STILL wanna know how you can tell he's a doctor. Lol. And i'm more intrigued by the kid in costume than the baby...I think I've had my fill after King Kong baby...we've seen a lot of baby over the years...time for some more little kids! Imagine the possibilities!!


Yes, yes! Tired of the wedding couple, multiples of animals, and babies. I too am so looking forward to the child in costume. After a quick look through Boney Bunch Love's annual sticker pages - ( https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBunchLove/photos/?tab=album&album_id=493099004101850 ) - I found only a few "children"... 

2008 Headless
2009 Balloon Head 
2011 Bat Boy jar clinger
2011 Bat Boy tea light holder
2011 Elf
2012 One Eye
2013 Bone White and Seven Dwarfs
2014 Ghoul Bus
2014 Dawn of the Dead

The earlier 2008, 2009, 2010, and 2011 pieces are my favorites. And for how long have we wanted the boney on tricycle and squid boy protypes made?! I need more children for my carnival display. That said am super excited about the headless clown. Hoping, hoping it's gonna be a good year!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I wonder what the plan will be, can we start shopping at midnight Friday night? I wish they would release a coupon that can be used on the boneys. YC has just gotten so stingy when it comes to them. Seems like gone are the good coupons and the good prices.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it's always been hours after midnight before they showed up on the site. But I'll start searching at midnight. 

Coupons would be great.


----------



## BrideOfBoogedy

They sent out a sneak peek email half an hour ago!


----------



## ndtechie05

Here's a YouTube video with more detailed info on Yankee's Halloween plans for this year.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

What is the “quick shop” feature many of you have mentioned and how does this help with boney shopping on the Yankee Candle website on the release date? I don’t live near a store so will have to depend on online shopping. 

I’m new to Yankee Candle and the boneys. I love what I see on eBay but am waiting until the new release before purchasing anything. 

Thanks to everyone for all of your posts! It’s been educational as well as entertaining.


----------



## Boneybunch15

If you look on the Yankee Candle home page at the bottom, there is a Quick shop link. You can add the item numbers and the amount in the spaces provided, so you can put everything in your cart at once. This works well if you already know what you want and have all the item numbers in front of you.


----------



## Boneybunch15

BrideOfBoogedy said:


> They sent out a sneak peek email half an hour ago!


Yeah I got that too, but it really wasn't very useful. No coupons.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boneybunch15 said:


> Yeah I got that too, but it really wasn't very useful. No coupons.


Or pictures . . . .


----------



## wickedwillingwench

we need SKU numbers, dang it!!


----------



## maxthedog

Saw somewhere someone got a 50% 1 item coupon mailer. Not sure of expiration, but it was in store only. I'll have to ask my local store about that. Was hoping someone got it to print


----------



## wickedwillingwench

maxthedog said:


> Saw somewhere someone got a 50% 1 item coupon mailer. Not sure of expiration, but it was in store only. I'll have to ask my local store about that. Was hoping someone got it to print


I got that several weeks ago. THe expiration in 8/26/18 and is for 50% off one non-candle item...in-store only.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Apparently Yankee Candle is trying to make a liar out of me. I just told someone that the quick shop link was on the bottom of the home page. I even tried putting in a sku number into it to see if anything would come up this morning. Well, now the link is not there. It was under Help and support but has now disappeared.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> Apparently Yankee Candle is trying to make a liar out of me. I just told someone that the quick shop link was on the bottom of the home page. I even tried putting in a sku number into it to see if anything would come up this morning. Well, now the link is not there. It was under Help and support but has now disappeared.


it was there yesterday. I bet YC took it down so nobody gets a 'jump' on ordering. Wouldn't it be something if they didn't put them on the site until AFTER Saturday??? *gulp*


----------



## blackcatlady

Thanks for the additional info Mourning Glory. I thought it was my computer acting up and then I deleted the email! by mistake - and kept yet another junk email!


----------



## maxthedog

wickedwillingwench said:


> maxthedog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw somewhere someone got a 50% 1 item coupon mailer. Not sure of expiration, but it was in store only. I'll have to ask my local store about that. Was hoping someone got it to print
> 
> 
> 
> I got that several weeks ago. THe expiration in 8/26/18 and is for 50% off one non-candle item...in-store only.
Click to expand...

I wonder if someone puts up a pdf if we can use in store..i only got b2g2 on my catelog


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> Apparently Yankee Candle is trying to make a liar out of me. I just told someone that the quick shop link was on the bottom of the home page. I even tried putting in a sku number into it to see if anything would come up this morning. Well, now the link is not there. It was under Help and support but has now disappeared.


Bummer... That's an enthusiasm killer. Hope this option has only been temporarily removed. Besides, it's more fun ordering at midnight. It's a Halloween tradition!


----------



## DarkSecret

I only got the buy one get one free for the large classic jar or 2-wick tumbler candle. It came with my invite to the magic and moonlight premiere this Saturday. Many thanks to Doug and Grimm for the list and descriptions. I am trying to imagine what they all look like. I'm wondering if the pirate piece is a tribute to the 300th year anniversary of the capture and beheading of Edward Teach (aka Blackbeard the Pirate) in North Carolina. I can't wait to see it. I'm also wondering what the rest of the Halloween collection will feature. The last few years, I have not been buying that many of the boney bunch. I did like the head chef and death by chocolate pieces that they had last year. I really hope we get photos before Saturday. Are we sure there won't be on-line only exclusives? Hope YC will let us know soon. Please!!!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Was it last year that the Boneys didn't appear on the website until shortly before the stores opened?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> Was it last year that the Boneys didn't appear on the website until shortly before the stores opened?


I think it was...IIRC we stayed up most of the night last year...


----------



## Boneybunch15

I've already told my husband that I am going to bed at 8 pm Friday night, so I can get a little bit of sleep before having to get up. I know if the Boneys are not on the website at midnight and I go to bed, they will likely be gone before I get up again.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> I've already told my husband that I am going to bed at 8 pm Friday night, so I can get a little bit of sleep before having to get up. I know if the Boneys are not on the website at midnight and I go to bed, they will likely be gone before I get up again.


I looked back at last year's thread and we were ordering thru Quick Shop a little after midnight but I think it was much later before we were able to browse and see photos.


----------



## Mourning Glory

DarkSecret said:


> I only got the buy one get one free for the large classic jar or 2-wick tumbler candle. It came with my invite to the magic and moonlight premiere this Saturday. Many thanks to Doug and Grimm for the list and descriptions. I am trying to imagine what they all look like. I'm wondering if the pirate piece is a tribute to the 300th year anniversary of the capture and beheading of Edward Teach (aka Blackbeard the Pirate) in North Carolina. I can't wait to see it. I'm also wondering what the rest of the Halloween collection will feature. The last few years, I have not been buying that many of the boney bunch. I did like the head chef and death by chocolate pieces that they had last year. I really hope we get photos before Saturday. Are we sure there won't be on-line only exclusives? Hope YC will let us know soon. Please!!!


According to the YouTube video, the online exclusives are leftovers from last year. I sure hope that's true!


----------



## DarkSecret

Mourning Glory said:


> According to the YouTube video, the online exclusives are leftovers from last year. I sure hope that's true!


Need to watch the video! Thanks!


----------



## Boneybunch15

wickedwillingwench said:


> I looked back at last year's thread and we were ordering thru Quick Shop a little after midnight but I think it was much later before we were able to browse and see photos.


I guess I can understand why YC is doing this, to give all customers a chance to get them, but one of the reasons us collectors was wanting a jumpstart was to be able to beat out the people who were buying dozens of them in order to resell them on ebay. This is one of those items that you only have one shot at, no reorders.


----------



## blackcatlady

I am still hoping for more ravens/crows!


----------



## Impy

So am I! I just realized that I'd left most of my Sophias and ravens out from last year and wondering if they were doing any more of either this year. My wallet hopes no, but I hope yes.


----------



## gloomycatt

I can't believe it's (finally) almost here!!! wonder if I'll be shopping alone again this year lol. last year I was the only boney bunch person there when the store opened, and was able to look at everything carefully before choosing which ones came home with me. no complaints!


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm also looking forward to everyone's display pictures! and their in-store pics!


----------



## Demented Diva

Still stalking YC... 

*Quick Shop.*.. After logging in, hover over your name in the upper right corner to launch the drop down menu, Quick Shop should be there.

I see they've added two new landing pages under Halloween, "Jack O'Lantern" and "Superstition" (candles or decor...hmmmm...). 

Counting down the days until the open house!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Demented Diva said:


> Still stalking YC...
> 
> *Quick Shop.*.. After logging in, hover over your name in the upper right corner to launch the drop down menu, Quick Shop should be there.
> 
> I see they've added two new landing pages under Halloween, "Jack O'Lantern" and "Superstition" (candles or decor...hmmmm...).
> 
> Counting down the days until the open house!


thanks for that, I am glad the quick shop is still there.


----------



## mdna2014

Demented Diva said:


> Still stalking YC...
> 
> *Quick Shop.*.. After logging in, hover over your name in the upper right corner to launch the drop down menu, Quick Shop should be there.
> 
> I see they've added two new landing pages under Halloween, "Jack O'Lantern" and "Superstition" (candles or decor...hmmmm...).
> 
> Counting down the days until the open house!


i type halloween and nothing comes up


----------



## blackcatlady

I type ravens and nothing comes up.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I found a blurry picture on Pinterest of some of the candles. You can make out the candy label that he was describing on Youtube.


----------



## grandma lise

Demented Diva said:


> Still stalking YC...
> 
> *Quick Shop.*.. After logging in, hover over your name in the upper right corner to launch the drop down menu, Quick Shop should be there.
> 
> 
> Counting down the days until the open house!


Oh yay! This is very good news! Keep on stalking!


----------



## Nstope

I cannot believe that they got rid of the quickshop feature, even though it was just there a few days ago. I like using the feature to see how much of an item is still in stock to determine wether I should order or wait for a coupon. Now I guess we know that YC reads this page, haha.


----------



## Nstope

Nevermind, I just read Demented Diva's post and was able to find it through logging in! Thanks! Now lets hope they don't get rid of that.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it won't help us much without SKUs.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Yes, we definitely need thise skus soon.


----------



## Demented Diva

blackcatlady said:


> I am still hoping for more ravens/crows!


I sure hope they carry that line again this year - I bought almost every item last year!


----------



## DarkSecret

It would be nice to get some photos today! Don't want to go into the store Saturday morning flying blind so to speak. I need to plan what I really want and what can wait until next payday! Come on YC time to "leak" some pics of your Halloween collection!


----------



## Impy

So not Boney, but can anyone tell me anything about these? I got bored and poked the website and found stuff that doesn't look familiar but I'm up past my bedtime (third shift, huzzah) so I'm doing well to recognize my own name at this point.


----------



## DarkSecret

Impy said:


> So not Boney, but can anyone tell me anything about these? I got bored and poked the website and found stuff that doesn't look familiar but I'm up past my bedtime (third shift, huzzah) so I'm doing well to recognize my own name at this point.


Impy, could this be some part of their other Halloween collection? I think there was "lizard" stuff on the list that Doug and Grimm provided. Very interesting, thanks!


----------



## Spookywolf

Impy said:


> So not Boney, but can anyone tell me anything about these? I got bored and poked the website and found stuff that doesn't look familiar but I'm up past my bedtime (third shift, huzzah) so I'm doing well to recognize my own name at this point.


Impy, I think that's the new stuff! How did you find those?


----------



## Impy

I looked at the item numbers for the newer stuff (like the amber pumpkin stuff) and then changed the numbers until these popped up. I'm sure there's probably an easier way (considering there are a lot of number combos that YC likes to use) but I figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## DarkSecret

Very clever! Maybe if all of us try this we can get some of the bunch to show up!


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm not sure how I'm feeling about the lizard foot jar holder. That reads more Godzilla than Halloween to me.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah, that lizard thing leaves me cold. from what I see, it'll be only boneys for me this year.


----------



## Demented Diva

Trying the skus tonight. 
I see all of the landing pages I posted about earlier are now gone.


----------



## grim gravely

Those are the new non boney bunch Halloween items.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I hope they make the pirates an ongoing thing for a couple of years...I love them. I'd even buy a bigger ship and pay more for it.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Spookywolf said:


> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about the lizard foot jar holder. That reads more Godzilla than Halloween to me.


I agree, that is just not halloween to me, unless they were thinking of Jeepers Creepers.


----------



## Impy

I come bearing gifts. I hope.


----------



## Spookywolf

deleted - duplicate post. sorry!


----------



## Impy

Next round...


----------



## Spookywolf

Thanks for the additional pics, Impy!


----------



## Impy

I think the SKUs should be the same as the numbers in the file names of the pictures, but gimme a sec and we'll see if anyone can find anything else.


----------



## DarkSecret

Oh so excited, thanks so much Impy! I'm liking the kid ones best of all, with the doctor and nurse and of course the pirate!!!


----------



## Impy

You're welcome! The BB party is probably my favorite new Halloween tradition (even though I miss like 95% of it). 

1603764 - candy dish
1603763 - grave digger, I assume
1603762 - Last Tango
1603761 - Witches Brew
1603760 - Dr Boney
1603759 - Clowning Around
1603758 - Boney Treasure
1603756 - Designated Dog
1612919 - Dog Digger
1603752 - Death do Us Part
1603755 - Boney Baby
1603754 - Witchy Kitty
1603753 - Lil Witch

Guessing on them matching up with those, so feel free to correct me if/where I've made mistakes.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Thanks so much for the skus. I spent an hour this morning trying to figure it out.


----------



## Demented Diva

Impy said:


> I come bearing gifts. I hope.


You are amazing! Thank you!!!!


----------



## wmomb

Does anyone know if any of these are online exclusives this year?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

IMPY!!! Thank you so MUCH! 

And shout out to Yankee for ending the never ending party theme! 

My debit is already crying ?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

BBL said the butler and death by chocolate are the only online exclusives this year. The rest will be in store.


----------



## lisa48317

I'm liking the witches! 

My birthday is next week, so Hubby gets let off the hook for getting me a present by letting me get what I want (within reason) at YC.


----------



## RavenLily

Thank you SOOOOOOO much, Impy!! Now that I'm able to see this years Boneys the excitement is really setting in!! These Boneys are SO much better than last years IMO. I really have buyers remorse for some of the pieces I bought and will probably give some away to make room for these. Thanks so much once again!


----------



## DarkSecret

lisa48317 said:


> I'm liking the witches!
> 
> My birthday is next week, so Hubby gets let off the hook for getting me a present by letting me get what I want (within reason) at YC.


Hope you have a wonderful birthday! What a way to celebrate! Enjoy!


----------



## Spookywolf

I like the style of these SO much better! They're more like the old-school look of the earlier pieces. My faves are the pirate ship and the witch tart warmer, but of course I'll have to see these in person to know for sure (if they're huge, then I might still pass.) But right know I'm thinking I need that pirate ship to go with the boney swashbuckler I already have!


----------



## Spookywolf

And the little skeleton boy holding the bat on top of the pumpkin is growing on me too. Dang it, I gotta stop looking at these pictures!


----------



## Spookywolf

Anybody wonder if the body to the pirate head he's holding is inside the treasure chest?  I love that the boat anchor is a skull head.


----------



## Spookywolf

I tried to look up the price on the witch tart warmer and all I got was N/A. But the price on the little skeleton boy with the bat is $19.99.


----------



## DarkSecret

I was wondering what was in the pirate's chest also, guess we won't know until Saturday. So I take it the SKU's are coming up? The few I tried didn't come up. So I have been kinda guessing at the prices. Doesn't look like I will be buying any of their other Halloween stuff, lizard doesn't appeal to me either.


----------



## Spookywolf

I tried the price on the pirate ship & got the same n/a. I have a feeling that if Yankee sees this thread they'll pull that quick shop feature down fast enough to make your head spin. I can imagine some programmer sitting in his cubicle going "Hey, what the....!"


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> I tried the price on the pirate ship & got the same n/a. I have a feeling that if Yankee sees this thread they'll pull that quick shop feature down fast enough to make your head spin. I can imagine some programmer sitting in his cubicle going "Hey, what the....!"


Any guess as to what the pirate may cost? I'm thinking 29.99 maybe? I figure the car is probably 39.99. I need to plan my purchases!


----------



## RavenLily

Using Impy's SKU #'s I was able to get the dollar amounts now showing on YC's site, they are as follows:
1603758 Boney Treasure- $34.99

1603759 Clowning Around $19.99

1603760 Doctor Boney $29.99

1603761 Witches Brew $27.99

1603762 Last Tango (?) $29.99

1603763 Grave Digger (Assumed?) $24.99

1603756 Designated Dog $39.99

1612919 Dog Digger $16.99

1603752 Death Do Us Part $39.99

1603755 Boney Baby - No Price Yet

1603754 Witchy Kitty $16.99

1603753 Lil Witch $16.99


----------



## DarkSecret

RavenLily said:


> Using Impy's SKU #'s I was able to get the dollar amounts now showing on YC's site, they are as follows:
> 1603758 Boney Treasure- $34.99
> 
> 1603759 Clowning Around $19.99
> 
> 1603760 Doctor Boney $29.99
> 
> 1603761 Witches Brew $27.99
> 
> 1603762 Last Tango (?) $29.99
> 
> 1603763 Grave Digger (Assumed?) $24.99
> 
> 1603756 Designated Dog $39.99
> 
> 1612919 Dog Digger $16.99
> 
> 1603752 Death Do Us Part $39.99
> 
> 1603755 Boney Baby - No Price Yet
> 
> 1603754 Witchy Kitty $16.99
> 
> 1603753 Lil Witch $16.99


Thank you! Now I can plan!


----------



## RavenLily

Ooh, that was weird- right after getting those amounts a SC from YC called to remind me about Saturday's Magic & Moonlight Ball, LOL Anyway, I asked her about online exclusives for BB's and she said she believes there are only 2 which were favorites from last year- I think someone here had already indicated that?


----------



## Boneybunch15

Thanks guys, I will copy all of this down when I get home from work.


----------



## Spookywolf

Thanks for the prices RavenLilly!


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> Any guess as to what the pirate may cost? I'm thinking 29.99 maybe? I figure the car is probably 39.99. I need to plan my purchases!


Well, DarkSecret, it looks like they were higher than we thought. I have to admit that seeing the $35 price tag on the pirate ship gives me pause and also makes me wonder how big that thing is going to be. I fear for bad paint especially down the side where the boat oar is, but I guess we'll see. I'm truly hoping for smaller pieces. Some things you just have to see in person to make a decision on.


----------



## Spookywolf

Question, so if dog digger is Bonesy with the arms and legs by the tombstone, then is grave digger the pumpkins & tombstones jar holder? It doesn't sound right, but that's the only other piece that doesn't have a match with the names on the list.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Well, DarkSecret, it looks like they were higher than we thought. I have to admit that seeing the $35 price tag on the pirate ship gives me pause and also makes me wonder how big that thing is going to be. I fear for bad paint especially down the side where the boat oar is, but I guess we'll see. I'm truly hoping for smaller pieces. Some things you just have to see in person to make a decision on.


The pirate piece must be a good size with a price like that. I hope it's not too big. Have to have it though, so it's coming home with me. My daughter monitors facebook and she is telling me there might not be as much stock as last year because alot of it didn't sell. Guess we will see.


----------



## Spookywolf

DarkSecret said:


> The pirate piece must be a good size with a price like that. I hope it's not too big. Have to have it though, so it's coming home with me. My daughter monitors facebook and she is telling me there might not be as much stock as last year because alot of it didn't sell. Guess we will see.


That's good to know. I'm still hoping for a coupon to help take the sting out of it.  And we haven't even seen most of the other Halloween stuff yet either. Right now, I think my first must-have is going to be the witch tart warmer. She'll fit right in with the other BB witchy ladies and I can already picture a nice display - I just hope she doesn't tower over them, LOL!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

DarkSecret said:


> The pirate piece must be a good size with a price like that. I hope it's not too big. Have to have it though, so it's coming home with me. My daughter monitors facebook and she is telling me there might not be as much stock as last year because alot of it didn't sell. Guess we will see.


I do hope it is fairly sizeable since I will want it to be on scale with Napoleon Blown-apart.


----------



## DarkSecret

wickedwillingwench said:


> I do hope it is fairly sizeable since I will want it to be on scale with Napoleon Blown-apart.


I think those two pieces will really compliment each other. I don't have Napoleon, I almost have forgotten what he looks like. Guess, I'll have to check ebay. I'm sure his price will really go up now!


----------



## DarkSecret

And Spooky, if it's like last year, there won't be any good coupons for the premiere!


----------



## RavenLily

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks for the prices RavenLilly!


You are VERY welcome!


----------



## RavenLily

Just an FYI: 1603755 Boney Baby is now showing on YC priced at $19.99. I am going to have to really pick and choose carefully with some of the pieces I like the most being priced for the most... How to choose- my yearly dilemma!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

DarkSecret said:


> And Spooky, if it's like last year, there won't be any good coupons for the premiere!


because they KNOW we will buy them anyway...coupon or no.


----------



## Boneybunch15

RavenLily said:


> Just an FYI: 1603755 Boney Baby is now showing on YC priced at $19.99. I am going to have to really pick and choose carefully with some of the pieces I like the most being priced for the most... How to choose- my yearly dilemma!


I know right!!! The prices are making me wonder which 1 or even 2 that I want to wait on and hope they don't sell out and hopefully will go on clearance. The boneys have really gone up in price over the last 10 years to a ridiculous degree. Now I am thinking that I might wait on the Clowning around. Even though it is the cheapest, it is also the one I want the least.
I want Witches Brew to go along with my witch on the broomstick
I want Last Tango to go along with my other Frankenstein piece.
Can't refuse the doctor one, it is just too unusual.
I want the pirate, even though it is the most expensive because I want the other pirate piece but it is too expensive on Ebay. If I can get this one, I don't care about getting the other one since they are so similar.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> Anybody wonder if the body to the pirate head he's holding is inside the treasure chest?  I love that the boat anchor is a skull head.


Ah, it's a boat anchor! Thanks Spookwolf. 

I'm so happy. I concur, best collection we've seen for quite a few years. 

Love the children. Love that we have a new "pumpkin people" character to tie in with the older non-BB, Yankee Candle collection. AND WE HAVE A PIRATE, AND HE'S IN A BOAT! Great addition to our "on the water" pieces. Yay!


----------



## Spookywolf

For me personally, I won't do the full price thing. Even getting just two, you can easily be over $60. DarkSecret is spot on, that Yankee likes to do this every year for the preview party and only offer coupons for the candles and not the accessories, cause they know that's what we're shopping for. I will definitely go on Saturday though to see everything in beautiful, up close, living color, but without coupons it will be for decision making only. 

And speaking of decisions, I know I need another candy dish like I need a hole in the head, but that pumpkin is so stinkin' cute! And the more I go back to it, the more I'm really liking the little skeleton boy holding the bat on the pumpkin. So adorable. I think they're calling this one the "Boney Baby" although he looks like a little kid, not a baby to me.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Spookywolf said:


> For me personally, I won't do the full price thing. Even getting just two, you can easily be over $60. DarkSecret is spot on, that Yankee likes to do this every year for the preview party and only offer coupons for the candles and not the accessories, cause they know that's what we're shopping for. I will definitely go on Saturday though to see everything in beautiful, up close, living color, but without coupons it will be for decision making only.
> 
> And speaking of decisions, I know I need another candy dish like I need a hole in the head, but that pumpkin is so stinkin' cute! And the more I go back to it, the more I'm really liking the little skeleton boy holding the bat on the pumpkin. So adorable. I think they're calling this one the "Boney Baby" although he looks like a little kid, not a baby to me.


I bought 4 boneys last year and spent a little over $100. For 4 of the cheapest of the Boneys I want, I will have to spend $120. I hate to see what the prices will be like next year. They are really getting farther and farther away from any that are $20 or less. They raised the price of the candy dish and the dreadful drips as well.


----------



## Spookywolf

Boneybunch15 said:


> I bought 4 boneys last year and spent a little over $100. For 4 of the cheapest of the Boneys I want, I will have to spend $120. I hate to see what the prices will be like next year. They are really getting farther and farther away from any that are $20 or less. They raised the price of the candy dish and the dreadful drips as well.


I miss the days of the $9.99 Boneys!


----------



## Spookywolf

Looking at the new jar holder, I think I see the shape of a Boney hat on the other side or maybe it's just the top of a tombstone....hmm. I do love all the cute pumpkins in the lineup this year. I think the dog digger and/or grave digger (still can't figure out which is which there) would be a great piece for anyone that didn't have a chance to get the Rest In Pieces from a few years back, plus this version has Bonesy in it. Very cute! I think this year's collection has something for everyone and I'm very happy that Yankee seems to have listened to the collectors!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> I bought 4 boneys last year and spent a little over $100. For 4 of the cheapest of the Boneys I want, I will have to spend $120. I hate to see what the prices will be like next year. They are really getting farther and farther away from any that are $20 or less. They raised the price of the candy dish and the dreadful drips as well.


altho they are a Little pricey, I don't think we can expect prices to remain stable for 10 years. However, we have proven that we WILL pay these prices, so why should YC lower them as long as we do?


----------



## weenbaby

I'm so bummed because unless they cancel my mandatory work day Saturday, I can't go to the party. Because I work super early, I can't stay up late. 
I'm going to try to get up a little earlier in the morning to see if anything is left. 
I definitely want the little witch, and the clown is second. I also want to get some candles. 
If I miss out, I miss out I guess. I might also stop by the store when I get off work at 3 but I doubt anything will be left. I didn't go get Boneys last year but when I went the year before, the store was CRAZY. That actually surprised me because I NEVER see Boneys being sold locally. I figured if they were that popular I would have seen one by now!


----------



## weenbaby

Spookywolf said:


> For me personally, I won't do the full price thing. Even getting just two, you can easily be over $60. DarkSecret is spot on, that Yankee likes to do this every year for the preview party and only offer coupons for the candles and not the accessories, cause they know that's what we're shopping for. I will definitely go on Saturday though to see everything in beautiful, up close, living color, but without coupons it will be for decision making only.
> 
> And speaking of decisions, I know I need another candy dish like I need a hole in the head, but that pumpkin is so stinkin' cute! And the more I go back to it, the more I'm really liking the little skeleton boy holding the bat on the pumpkin. So adorable. I think they're calling this one the "Boney Baby" although he looks like a little kid, not a baby to me.


I love the candy dish and the baby boney too! I'm torn between the baby boney and the witch. I don't plan on buying both unless I dump the clown and just go for the two kids...which now that I think about it, might be an option. I only like the clown because it reminds me of IT. I love the candy dishes and try to buy one each year. This one doesn't look totally huge so I might use it to hold cotton balls or q tips or something. 

Two $20 Boneys, a large candle, and the candy dish is $85! Granted you can B1G1 on the candle and actually get two, but that's still insane! I REALLY want Witches Brew so actually I might have to only get one boney and a candle this year. 

We are looking to rent a new apartment and I don't have a lot of money to spend, but I did tell myself I wanted a new Boney to display. If we get the house we applied for, I have A LOT of space above the counters to display my boneys


----------



## Eric_Draven

Looking at around $100 for the 3 I like plus the cand-o-lantern.

Zoinks.


----------



## weenbaby

Eric_Draven said:


> Looking at around $100 for the 3 I like plus the cand-o-lantern.
> 
> Zoinks.


They've gotten really expensive these past few years. My Play Dead from 2012 was $12.99 and that looks like it would be comparable in size to a lot of these. 

I just saw my Frank in my curio cabinet and now I really want the Frank and Bride...ugh.


----------



## halloweenology

Thank you for the pictures, sku, AND PRICES!!!!!
My top choices are the pirate ship, witches brew, and clown as well as the candy dish. Although, if I don't have a coupon, I will wait it out. Last year the maid and chef sold out and then once a coupon was released they came back in stock. This is what I will hope for this year too. I will still go to the party just to check them out in person. I remember trying the AAA discount last year and they looked at me all strange and had to call a manager. Maybe I will try that again. Happy Hunting and planning everyone.


----------



## Eric_Draven

Yeah last year was pricey too, but this year seems more so. Honestly, I’m just so happy they’re back that I can deal with it, but if the upward trend continues it’ll be harder to justify. I’ve been collecting since Year One, but everyone’s got a line. 

For now, I’m gonna enjoy another year and hope they see the light by next year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

a few years ago, I bought every boney...and 80% for many years before. Last year I bought less than half and this year it will be 5. YC is making me be more selective.


----------



## Eric_Draven

wickedwillingwench said:


> YC is making me be more selective.


That’s a great way to put it. I liked a lot last year, mostly big pieces, so I’m okay with only wanting 3 or 4 this year. 

And I am SO stoked that it’s finally here.


----------



## Eric_Draven

wickedwillingwench said:


> YC is making me be more selective.


That’s a great way to put it. I liked a lot last year, mostly big pieces, so I’m okay with only wanting 3 or 4 this year. 

And I am SO stoked that it’s finally here.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I got all of my Boneys out for display and I am missing Nine lives later. I can't believe it. All the rest of them are here. This is the second time this has happened. I bought Drop dead gorgeous back in 2015 and it disappeared. I am not looking forward to getting into that hot attic and looking for one box.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

Thank you, Impy for all the info.  

And, thank you, RavenLily for the prices.


----------



## weenbaby

Boneybunch15 said:


> I got all of my Boneys out for display and I am missing Nine lives later. I can't believe it. All the rest of them are here. This is the second time this has happened. I bought Drop dead gorgeous back in 2015 and it disappeared. I am not looking forward to getting into that hot attic and looking for one box.


Did your kids break that one too? LOL....I really hope not! 

My husband has broken 2 of my boneys so far. I go off on him. He doesn't get it.


----------



## Nstope

Does anyone have a picture of the AAA discount coupon? When I try to get it it says I’m in the wrong region! 

Looking forward to Saturday! Can’t wait to stay up tomorrow watching Halloween movies


----------



## RavenLily

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> And, thank you, RavenLily for the prices.


You're very welcome! Everybody is so helpful here, I wouldn't know what to do without this forum and all the nice Boos and Ghouls participating in it.


----------



## grandma lise

I think I'm ready to go for Friday night. I was able to log into my YC account. Remembering the password is always a challenge. [giggle] 

A bit worried about the scale. I really don't like it when the pieces are out of scale with the rest of the collection. Does anyone remember if they state the measurements on the YC website? 

One more question...Do we have an item number for the Pumpkin Candy Dish yet?

Hoping, hoping pictures of the catalog pages are leaked soon. As I recall, the measurements are listed there. I also like seeing the pieces displayed together. Going to try to get some sleep now. 

Really appreciate all the help here...the descriptions, the pictures and the item numbers!


----------



## Boneybunch15

weenbaby said:


> Did your kids break that one too? LOL....I really hope not!
> 
> My husband has broken 2 of my boneys so far. I go off on him. He doesn't get it.


I wouldn't doubt if one of my kids broke it, but the strange thing is, the box is gone too. I always pack up the boneys myself and put them in those large plastic tubs. I know it would have been in it's original YC box, so I don't know why the kids would get in the attic and just do away with one boney.
I was heartbroken last night after getting all excited putting them out. It took me 3 hours. I watched the Halloween movies. 
Now I am thinking I want to get Witchy Kitty where I wasn't interested in it at all just yesterday.


----------



## DarkSecret

Eric_Draven said:


> Looking at around $100 for the 3 I like plus the cand-o-lantern.
> 
> Zoinks.


Just curious Eric, what three pieces are you buying? Like the name btw, one of the best movies ever! "Can't Rain All the Time"


----------



## Boneybunch15

What time is everyone going to start trying to buy?


----------



## DarkSecret

Boneybunch15 said:


> What time is everyone going to start trying to buy?


Not sure, I am still wanting to see the rest of the Halloween collection. I hope we see something today. What I have seen with the lizard and skeleton hand stuff doesn't impress me. That's probably a good thing. I'm heading out early Saturday morning. I may be doing some ordering around 3 a.m. EST. What about you are you going to a store or just buying online?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> What time is everyone going to start trying to buy?


midnight, of course!!


----------



## jinglett

Tonight's the night!! Make sure you go in and update and billing or shipping info on your profiles so you are ready


----------



## Boneybunch15

Yeah, make sure your credit card has not expired. I had to do that with my debit card.


----------



## OscarBelle

Does anyone recall at what time online sales went live last year?


----------



## HallowKitty

Hi Everyone.....Just logged into my Yankee Candle account on website & think YC took the Quick Shop feature off website this morning as unable to find it at top page where logged in & not at bottom of website page....can anyone help, any suggestions for getting Quick Shop tonight?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

HallowKitty said:


> Hi Everyone.....Just logged into my Yankee Candle account on website & think YC took the Quick Shop feature off website this morning as unable to find it at top page where logged in & not at bottom of website page....can anyone help, any suggestions for getting Quick Shop tonight?


quick shop is still there...you have to sign into your account then hover over your name and it will produce a drop down with quick shop listed.


----------



## HallowKitty

Thank you as couldn’t get Quick Shop to appear unless you click directly over “icon above name”, then the drop list of features appears...thanks again wickedwilling wench!!


----------



## Boneybunch15

If I remember correctly, it was well after midnight. I remember getting tired of waiting and just went to bed.


----------



## Eric_Draven

DarkSecret said:


> Just curious Eric, what three pieces are you buying? Like the name btw, one of the best movies ever! "Can't Rain All the Time"


I’m definitely planning to get Boney Treasure, Witches Brew, the kid with the bat and the candy dish. Anything else will be a game time decision. YC is only 5 minutes away and I will be there too-bright and too-early. 

This might be the only thing I’ve done EVERY year for the past 10 years. Seems so trivial to the normals, but like the movie says, “Nothing is trivial.” I live for Halloween. The rest of the year is just filler.


----------



## DarkSecret

Eric_Draven said:


> I’m definitely planning to get Boney Treasure, Witches Brew, the kid with the bat and the candy dish. Anything else will be a game time decision. YC is only 5 minutes away and I will be there too-bright and too-early.
> 
> This might be the only thing I’ve done EVERY year for the past 10 years. Seems so trivial to the normals, but like the movie says, “Nothing is trivial.” I live for Halloween. The rest of the year is just filler.


Yep, I haven't missed a premiere yet! I'd say everyone here on this site is with you! I too am definitely getting those three plus the candy dish.


----------



## RavenLily

Oh, I have to stop ruminating by looking at the new Boney pics over and over because every time I do, I add another one to my shopping list of must-haves, LOL So far I have the candy dish, Lil Witch, Witchy Kitty (to go with all my Cat Ladies), Boney Treasure, Dr Boney. I'd like to get Witches Brew but I'm kind of worried the tart warmer pole will break off? Oh well, I'm pretty sure if I keep logging in to look at the pics I'll have added that and almost all the others by the time they go live, haha.


----------



## DarkSecret

I am doing the same thing RaveLily, I have looked at those photos so many times. I think I have it narrowed down, though. I still would like to see the rest of the Halloween collection. But, I might have to wait until tomorrow morning. Decisions, Decisions..,


----------



## RavenLily

DarkSecret said:


> Decisions, Decisions..,


Yes, it is SO hard to decide, DarkSecret! I think I'll order the ones I mentioned above online and go to the party at YC tomorrow morning to see the others in person to decide witch, er, which ones (if any) that I'd also like to have.


----------



## 31salem13

I'm not home so I haven't looked yet, but my daughter said the Yankee catalog with the BB arrived. (back says to be delivered between the 27th and 31st) She says other than the BB and the few things we've seen already posted here...there's really not that much Halloween...doesn't appear that there's any crows or Ravens.


----------



## Demented Diva

YC Spoiler from the candle enthusiast... no boney bunch, sorry.

https://youtu.be/qvoNtGOZx9g


Edited to add:

After watching this video I'm sorely disappointed with just about everything I saw.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I just got a YC catalog in the mail and there isn't a single boney in it. I haven 't ever received a catalog with boneys. What do you have to do? I signed up at the store, I called customer service requesting one....nothing for 4 years now.


----------



## Ditsterz

Yankee "halloween" accessories are very disappointing this year. If you like 1970's decor then you'll be happy. Haunted house is okay. Clear glass skull is nice. But I've seen similar ones at many other stores. Skull tealights holder is nice. Not much Halloween about most of the items. Only 2 Halloween fragrances in the lineup. I'd probably pick up the ceramic jar of witches brew and thats it.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I'm freaking out,, I can't sign into YC. I click on account and nothing happens. I even tried to restart my computer and use a link that I had not saved. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## DarkSecret

Much to my surprise I did get the Halloween catalog. Glad to see it before the premiere, even if it is just one day. Couldn't believe besides the boney bunch not much in the way of Halloween decor. That's good for me, I will save money, cause the only things I'm going to buy are some, not all, of the bunch. YC is going to lose money this year.


----------



## RavenLily

Boneybunch15 said:


> I'm freaking out,, I can't sign into YC. I click on account and nothing happens. I even tried to restart my computer and use a link that I had not saved. Is anyone else having this problem?


I just tried and was able to log in as usual- Did you hover your cursor over the area where it says 'account' to get the drop down menu to login?


----------



## Boneybunch15

RavenLily said:


> I just tried and was able to log in as usual- Did you hover your cursor over the area where it says 'account' to get the drop down menu to login?


I think my adblocker might be interfering with it. I disabled it, but am still having to log in every time I change pages. I don't know what is going on. 

BTW, does anyone know what timezone is used for the online shopping? I am in Central, so if the Boneys are going live at midnight and it is in Eastern, then I need to be ready at 11.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> I think my adblocker might be interfering with it. I disabled it, but am still having to log in every time I change pages. I don't know what is going on.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know what timezone is used for the online shopping? I am in Central, so if the Boneys are going live at midnight and it is in Eastern, then I need to be ready at 11.


in my experience, they've never gone live right at midnight...last year it was pretty late into early morning...like maybe 3 or 3:30am


----------



## Barbie K

Happy shopping to everyone! I was hoping for way better accessories so I will have to pass, bummer.
Not a fan of the alligator theme or whatever that is 

Fingers crossed they will surprise us and have other new items to buy. Not adding any Boney pieces to my collection this year.
Nothing really is a must have for me at full price. I will take another look if any make it to the sale or they offer a really good coupon.

Can't wait to see pictures and stories of what you all buy


----------



## Mourning Glory

The sku for the candy dish is 1603764. I know someone was asking. BBL posted it about an hour ago.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I went to the Yankee Candle Halloween Preview weekend for the first time last year. It was so much fun that I plan on going tomorrow morning. I really do want to see the items in person, but, then again, it is fun to shop on line the night before. I may just wait to see the Boney's in person. One of the pieces I bought at the preview last year for full price ended up going on sale for 50% off during Yankee's Semi-Annual sale. I guess you never know. Happy shopping everyone.


----------



## grim gravely

I think this year I will just order everything online. I'm not going to wait in any line or fight over the only two pieces my store has. I may going to the store in the afternoon just to see whats left. I'm glad there aren't too many collections this year. It saves me money for other things.


----------



## RavenLily

Can someone who was lucky enough to receive their YC catalog today please let us know the SKU #'s for the Halloween Medium Jars with the black matte/satin finish for Witches Brew and Sweet Seduction? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jinglett

I see on Boney Bunch Love someone posted that Yankee says it will be online at 8 am. Didn’t they say that last year and it was still up overnight anyway? If I recall it seemed like it was around 12 am PST. One year I feel like it was closer to midnight central time but I can’t remember which year that was


----------



## DarkSecret

RavenLily said:


> Can someone who was lucky enough to receive their YC catalog today please let us know the SKU #'s for the Halloween Medium Jars with the black matte/satin finish for Witches Brew and Sweet Seduction? Thanks in advance!


Witches's Brew Medium Pillar Candle 1600753 and Witches Brew Novelty Ceramic Jar Candle 1600756. I'll look for the Sweet Seduction


----------



## Nstope

Tonight’s the night y’all! My plan is to do the quick shop and see the quantities of each Boney and decide what I am purchasing tonight and what can wait for a coupon. I will post the quantities tonight once they’re live!


----------



## DarkSecret

The medium jar Witches Brew is 1600750 and the large classic is 1600747. The Sweet Seduction novelty jar is 1600755.


----------



## RavenLily

Thank you soooo much!! I really appreciate the info, DarkSecret!!


----------



## DarkSecret

RavenLily said:


> Thank you soooo much!! I really appreciate the info, DarkSecret!!


You are welcome, Happy Hunting!


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> The sku for the candy dish is 1603764. I know someone was asking. BBL posted it about an hour ago.


Thanks Mourning Glory! The pumpkin candy dish was the last item number I needed.


----------



## Dana Dark

When do we get to order? Midnight? Im in central time - excited
???


----------



## Nstope

I checked my YC order history and last year I placed my order at 10:07 Pacific time.


----------



## HallowKitty

I called YC Customer Service earlier this morning & the rep told me everything Halloween online goes up at Midnight so we’ll see if he’s right or not?!


jinglett said:


> I see on Boney Bunch Love someone posted that Yankee says it will be online at 8 am. Didn’t they say that last year and it was still up overnight anyway? If I recall it seemed like it was around 12 am PST. One year I feel like it was closer to midnight central time but I can’t remember which year that was


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

I checked my order from last year, too, and it was placed at 10pm Pacific time.

Also, anyone know what the difference is between Dog Digger and Grave Digger? I don't know which one it is that is shown in the pics here.


----------



## HallowKitty

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> I checked my order from last year, too, and it was placed at 10pm Pacific time.
> 
> Also, anyone know what the difference is between Dog Digger and Grave Digger? I don't know which one it is that is shown in the pics here.


Dog Digger is similar to Rest in Pieces w/Boney out years ago & Grave Digger is the Medium/Large Jar Holder w/Gravestones, Pumpkins, & Bats


----------



## RavenLily

SPOOKYKITTYCAT said:


> I checked my order from last year, too, and it was placed at 10pm Pacific time.
> 
> Also, anyone know what the difference is between Dog Digger and Grave Digger? I don't know which one it is that is shown in the pics here.


I wouldn't swear to it, but I think Dog Digger is the tealight holder with the legs protruding out from the ground with the bonesy, and I'm guessing that means grave digger is the jar candle holder with the tombstones, etc? But don't hold me to that, half the time I don't know what I'm talking about, ha!


----------



## HallowKitty

Less than 10 minutes & the cat scratching around the YC website starts!,,,,


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

HallowKitty said:


> Dog Digger is similar to Rest in Pieces w/Boney out years ago & Grave Digger is the Medium/Large Jar Holder w/Gravestones, Pumpkins, & Bats


Thank you for the info!


----------



## Nstope

They're almost up! I can add them to my cart, but no picture come up.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

RavenLily said:


> I wouldn't swear to it, but I think Dog Digger is the tealight holder with the legs protruding out from the ground with the bonesy, and I'm guessing that means grave digger is the jar candle holder with the tombstones, etc? But don't hold me to that, half the time I don't know what I'm talking about, ha!


I never know half the time, either! LOL! 

Thank you!


----------



## Barbie K

Ok, share what you’re all buying. I’m not shopping but love to see what others are getting. 
I get excited about anything Halloween even when I’m not buying


----------



## RavenLily

Nstope said:


> They're almost up! I can add them to my cart, but no picture come up.


It's not letting me add them, boooooo!!!


----------



## Nstope

The Main page has switched to Halloween!


----------



## Demented Diva

Holloween is on YC home page, but the links lead to empty pages....


----------



## Barbie K

What happened to the quick order that we would use?


----------



## RavenLily

I was finally able to add the items to my cart using quickshop but it doesn't show the item names or info so I really don't want to checkout until more info is showing on YC's site....


----------



## RavenLily

Nope, I thought they were in my cart but now they're gone- Looks like I got the trick, not the treat


----------



## Demented Diva

You'll need to sign in then hover over your name, a drop-down menu should pop up and Quick Shop will be there.


----------



## Barbie K

RavenLily said:


> Nope, I thought they were in my cart but now they're gone- Looks like I got the trick, not the treat


Hi Raven and good luck getting your order in!

I was hoping they had nice accessories this year too but nothing appeals to me. At least not what I’ve seen so far. Nothing pretty like those mosaic candle holders from a previous year.


----------



## RavenLily

Demented Diva said:


> You'll need to sign in then hover over your name, a drop-down menu should pop up and Quick Shop will be there.


I am signed in and using quick shop but they won't go in my bag when I click 'add to cart'... Were you able to complete your purchase?


----------



## RavenLily

Barbie K said:


> Hi Raven and good luck getting your order in!
> 
> I was hoping they had nice accessories this year too but nothing appeals to me. At least not what I’ve seen so far. Nothing pretty like those mosaic candle holders from a previous year.


Hi Barbie! I was hoping you'd drop in! I always think of you when I use our beautiful mosaics Well, if all fails tonight I'll just have to take my chances with my local YC store.


----------



## jinglett

I can't order either. Must not be ready yet but shouldn't be that much longer!!


----------



## RavenLily

jinglett said:


> I can't order either. Must not be ready yet but shouldn't be that much longer!!


Whew!! That's a relief- I was feeling singled out there for a minute, lol.


----------



## Barbie K

RavenLily said:


> Hi Barbie! I was hoping you'd drop in! I always think of you when I use our beautiful mosaics Well, if all fails tonight I'll just have to take my chances with my local YC store.


Thanks to you I am the proud owner of those. Had it not been because of the great pictures you posted I wouldn’t have purchased them. I’m so glad I did! It’s funny because I was thinking of you and those candle holders when I got the Yankee Candle email about the release party. 

Good luck with your order, fingers crossed you and everyone get what they’re after.


----------



## grandma lise

It's fun seeing the Halloween banner on the YC site. Yay!

I think I've decided what I'm going to order tonight: Pumpkin Candy Dish; Lil Witch; Witchy Kitty; Baby Boney; Pirate Treasure; Clowning Around; Doctor Boney; and Witches Brew. Similar to the amount I ordered last year EXCEPT this year it's Boney Bunch only, nothing else. Wish I could see all the Halloween items. So far I've only warmed to one item, the haunted house tea light holder, but not sure. Need to see better pictures of it.

So excited!


----------



## Barbie K

Hi grandma lise, that’s a nice list! Hope you get everything you want. I really the car but not adding any pieces this year.


----------



## jinglett

Does anyone know the sku for the haunted house?


----------



## blackcatlady

haunted house 1599380


----------



## grandma lise

Barbie K said:


> Hi grandma lise, that’s a nice list! Hope you get everything you want. I really the car but not adding any pieces this year.


Yes, I really like the collection, but storing it is a real challenge!

Hmm... I put things in my cart, but the total isn't what it should be. Not sure how well the ordering system is working right now. I think I'm going to wait for pictures too.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Im still not able to check out.


----------



## HallowKitty

grandma lise said:


> Yes, I really like the collection, but storing it is a real challenge!
> 
> Hmm... I put things in my cart, but the total isn't what it should be. Not sure how well the ordering system is working right now.


Ditto, but don’t forget you don’t have the promo code for the Candy Dish yet, which may clarify the total in cart


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> Im still not able to check out.


When you go to the check out page, can you see pictures of what you're ordering yet?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> When you go to the check out page, can you see pictures of what you're ordering yet?


nope. I can't


----------



## HallowKitty

YC appears to only have the Halloween header page up yet as I’ve been clicking on back~&~forth to see if I can get thru & system throws me “not found”


----------



## grandma lise

HallowKitty said:


> Ditto, but don’t forget you don’t have the promo code for the Candy Dish yet, which may clarify the total in cart


BBL posted the item number for the pumpkin candy dish. It's 1603764. 

I haven't heard mention that there's a promo code. I'm assuming the price adjusts automatically...


----------



## gloomycatt

what is going on.... 1-24 of 0 results..???


----------



## HallowKitty

Zero results yet=“0 found” with just header page Halloween photos like a “trick” not treat as you guys said earlier... YC is enjoying seeing us suffer this year


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Order placed!!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I just bought all of mine.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

grandma lise said:


> When you go to the check out page, can you see pictures of what you're ordering yet?


No. And while the price is there it says zero items in your bag. So it’s in your cart but not really.


----------



## grandma lise

Good to know. Thank you because my bag says zero items too. Can you see the name of each item ordered at checkout?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> Good to know. Thank you because my bag says zero items too. Can you see the name of each item ordered at checkout?


yes and photos


----------



## gloomycatt

what page in the thread has skus? please and thank you!!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh yay! Going to go order now.


----------



## HallowKitty

Ditto~Order placed!!! Go for it now!!!!!


----------



## HallowKitty

HallowKitty said:


> Ditto~Order placed!!! Go for it now!!!!!


I received a web order confirmation # starting with: w..........


----------



## grandma lise

Page 28 gloomycatt.


----------



## gloomycatt

thanks!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

same here...received the confirmation email.

I bought the Pirate Treasure, the Doctor, and both kids on pumpkins. I'm sort of interestd in the witch's brewing cauldron thingie but we'll see her in store in the morning and see if I really want her...I still have my 50% off one item card.


----------



## HallowKitty

gloomycatt said:


> what page in the thread has skus? please and thank you!!


On Thread Pages 26,27, & 28 for photos & sku’s


----------



## CallyIn

I was hoping for more Sophie this year and the book that was so popular last year.


----------



## jinglett

I have everything added but the candy dish isn't showing the discount


----------



## wickedwillingwench

CallyIn said:


> I was hoping for more Sophie this year and the book that was so popular last year.


I think those big black cat things are the link to Sophia for this year. I kinda like those, too, but not enough to buy them.


----------



## Boneybunch15

The boneys are showing on the page, but when I click on them, nothing comes up.


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm at $105 with the boat, last tango and till death do us part.... this is hard!!!


----------



## gloomycatt

the spellbook was on my wishlist too


----------



## HallowKitty

wickedwillingwench said:


> I think those big black cat things are the link to Sophia for this year. I kinda like those, too, but not enough to buy them.


Where did you find the Sophia on website or sku#...thanks in advance


----------



## Boneybunch15

I bought the Witches Brew, Doctor Boney, Last Tango and Treasure Boney. My total was $133.00.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

HallowKitty said:


> Where did you find the Sophia on website or sku#...thanks in advance


I didn't find Sophia....they have some big black cat holders....not 'Sophia' per se.


----------



## grandma lise

jinglett said:


> I have everything added but the candy dish isn't showing the discount


Same problem here... Price for Pumpkin Candy Dish is showing at $22.99. Not good...


----------



## gloomycatt

Boneybunch15 said:


> I bought the Witches Brew, Doctor Boney, Last Tango and Treasure Boney. My total was $133.00.


I want the doctor one too... I think I'll pick that up in the morning , plus the witches and kids and bonesy... I need to have a 'few' pieces in hand on release day!


----------



## blackcatlady

I am ordered and confirmed!!!!!!! I was able to "score" a catalog on my way home today. So disappointed no raven/crows. The black cats were on display in the store today - could have bought them but didn't. Nice looking though. They reminded me of a black cat candle holder I have from a store that eons ago was called Wicks and Sticks.


----------



## gloomycatt

super excited that there are new witches! hopefully the same scale as the flying witch


----------



## grandma lise

Did anyone buy the candy dish tonight? If yes, what were you charged?


----------



## gloomycatt

ooohhh, I remember wicks and sticks! that place was awesome


----------



## wickedwillingwench

blackcatlady said:


> I am ordered and confirmed!!!!!!! I was able to "score" a catalog on my way home today. So disappointed no raven/crows. The black cats were on display in the store today - could have bought them but didn't. Nice looking though. They reminded me of a black cat candle holder I have from a store that eons ago was called Wicks and Sticks.


I remember Wicks and Sticks...I can still smell it. I still have a jar candle from there that I've had probably 30 years and it still smells great.


----------



## blackcatlady

I am fortunate to still have candle holders from Wicks and Sticks that I truly treasure. The black cat I was writing about was a B-day gift from my hubby - I still use it! Christmas ones too!


----------



## gloomycatt

my quick shop just stopped working. anyone else?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

grandma lise said:


> Did anyone buy the candy dish tonight? If yes, what were you charged?


Yes. I think it charged me 22.99 but should have been 11.50 if I’m not mistaken,


----------



## LaFemmeGrmRpr

Hello Bootiful People......has anyone had any luck with the candy dish discount?


----------



## Boneybunch15

that is the reason I didn't get the candy dish last year. It wouldn't give me the discount and I was tired of waiting it out, afraid I wouldn't get the Boneys I wanted.

Now if they are not all gone, I will wait until my YC fan club vouchers are activated, then I will go back and get the clown or Witch Kitty. I just don't think Witch Kitty has enough detail. I am on the fence about that one.


----------



## RavenLily

I will have to pick up the candy dish tomorrow because it would only go in my cart at full price and there are a few other things I'd like to get in the store to meet the minimum for the $11.50 price. In the meanwhile I got my online order placed for Lil Witch, Witchy Kitty, Pirate Treasure, Boney Baby and the Sweet Seduction novelty candle. Total for this order was $110.20 including tax- I'm looking forward to seeing Dr Boney & Designated Dog in person tomorrow- I will report back on any others if anyone needs some info


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

LaFemmeGrmRpr said:


> Hello Bootiful People......has anyone had any luck with the candy dish discount?


No, when I checked out I was charged 22.99.


----------



## gloomycatt

LaFemmeGrmRpr said:


> Hello Bootiful People......has anyone had any luck with the candy dish discount?


you picked a fabulous name!! good luck with the candy dish


----------



## HallowKitty

Wycked Spiryt said:


> No, when I checked out I was charged 22.99.


I had the Candy Dish in my checkout cart as it priced the $22.99, but deleted it as didn’t have the promo code to get it for 11.50...so will get it at store or later on website


----------



## HallowKitty

Also I was just fishing around like Impy did with the sku #’s In Quick Shop & found sku’s for items below if interested:

#1599382-Superstition Glass Skull, $14.99
#1599384-Superstition Skeleton Stemmed Hands, $16.99


----------



## gloomycatt

sku for sweet seduction?


----------



## grim gravely

i get to checkout but it won't let me go to the billing page.


----------



## HallowKitty

HallowKitty said:


> Also I was just fishing around like Impy did with the sku #’s In Quick Shop & found sku’s for items below if interested:
> 
> #1599382-Superstition Glass Skull, $14.99
> #1599384-Superstition Skeleton Stemmed Hands, $16.99


Still trying to find the sku# for Sophia Cat multi-Tealignt holder...if anyone’s got it, much thanks in advance!!


----------



## grandma lise

I'm checking BBL site to see if anyone resolves the candy dish issue. Perhaps I can call in the morning and ask that they adjust the price? Not sure...


----------



## HallowKitty

wickedwillingwench said:


> I didn't find Sophia....they have some big black cat holders....not 'Sophia' per se.


Would like to check the cat holders out...do you have the sku #?...thanks again!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

HallowKitty said:


> Would like to check the cat holders out...do you have the sku #?...thanks again!!!


sorry, I don't.


----------



## Dana Dark

I can't order anything, it keep saying error!


----------



## grandma lise

Dana Dark, are you logged in and using the Quick Shop?


----------



## grandma lise

Uh oh. Witchy Kitty is showing as $16.99, not $19.99.


----------



## 31salem13

HallowKitty said:


> Would like to check the cat holders out...do you have the sku #?...thanks again!!!


Cat holder skus....
double tea light 1602259
taper 1602845


----------



## wickedwillingwench

well, ghoulfriends….I placed my order, got a confirmation...I guess there's nothing more for me to do tonight. Sweet dreams, y'all.


----------



## HallowKitty

Dana Dark said:


> I can't order anything, it keep saying error!


Refresh your website page then Try logging out & in again as worked on my end...Paws crossed!


----------



## grandma lise

31salem13 said:


> Cat holder skus....
> double tea light 1602259
> taper 1602845


Thanks for the additional item numbers!


----------



## Dana Dark

Yes I am and I've been trying for 3 hours now.


----------



## gloomycatt

anyone with a catalog have the sku for sweet seduction or the skull jar lid?


----------



## Dana Dark

I go the back way and put in the number like this - 1603761. Am I suppose to put anything else?


----------



## gloomycatt

Dana Dark said:


> I go the back way and put in the number like this - 1603761. Am I suppose to put anything else?


make sure you add a quantity. I missed that at first


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

Not heard anything on sizes of the Boneys. Anyone know what the size is of Dog Digger?


----------



## LaFemmeGrmRpr

I decided to leave them a voice mail with hopes of them call me back tomorrow. Bones crossed!!


----------



## 31salem13

grandma lise said:


> Thanks for the additional item numbers!


You are very welcome.


----------



## grandma lise

Decided to remove the Pumpkin Candy Dish and order the Superstition Black Cat Taper Candle Holder Item #1602845 instead. Thanks again 31salem13!

Dana Dark, having any luck yet?


----------



## HallowKitty

31salem13 said:


> Cat holder skus....
> double tea light 1602259
> taper 1602845


Mucho thanks again as curiously gets the best of a cat!!


----------



## gloomycatt

So tomorrow i'll grab the pumpkin boney kids, the candy dish and bonesy. i decided to order all the big ones i wanted online, so there are boxes. I'll have to help someone design/build another display case...


----------



## Batibat

Hello everyone, I’m new here but have been an avid Yankee collector for years now. Can anyone tell me what Sweet Seduction smells like? I’m thinking about ordering it in the limited edition jar along with Witches Brew but it is one I haven’t tried yet. Last year I fell in love with Haunted Hollow so all my candle purchases were for that and Witches Brew. I’ve heard it’s like a strong Candy Corn. Thoughts?


----------



## grandma lise

Oooh I like this Superstition Flicker Branches Votive Holder Item #1602258. Ordered three. You can see a picture of it by adding it to your order. It transitions from purple down to gray. Flame will flicker through the tree branches. Okay, that's it, I think...


----------



## gloomycatt

Batibat said:


> Hello everyone, I’m new here but have been an avid Yankee collector for years now. Can anyone tell me what Sweet Seduction smells like? I’m thinking about ordering it in the limited edition jar along with Witches Brew but it is one I haven’t tried yet. Last year I fell in love with Haunted Hollow so all my candle purchases were for that and Witches Brew. I’ve heard it’s like a strong Candy Corn. Thoughts?


Hi Batibat! Sweet seduction is very sweet, think candy corn with caramel and more sugar. It reminded me of partylite's halloween night fragrance, and i really love it. So if you don't like sweet, this one is not for you!


----------



## gloomycatt

grandma lise said:


> Oooh I like this Superstition Flicker Branches Votive Holder Item #1602258. Ordered three. You can see a picture of it by adding it to your order. It transitions from purple down to gray. Flame will flicker through the tree branches. Okay, that's it, I think...


Just looked, it's really pretty!!!! Must stop spending...


----------



## Batibat

Ohhhh, sounds amazing. I love sweet so I’ll definitely give this one a try. Thank you so much!


----------



## grandma lise

There's a jar holder too... Superstition Jar Candle Holder Item #1599377. Don't think I'll get this one, but it will be nice to add purple votive holders to my collection. Don't think I have any. And here's the coordinating shade... Superstition Barrel Jar Candle Shades Item #1602254.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

grandma lise said:


> Oooh I like this Superstition Flicker Branches Votive Holder Item #1602258. Ordered three. You can see a picture of it by adding it to your order. It transitions from purple down to gray. Flame will flicker through the tree branches. Okay, that's it, I think...


So I am going to have to place another order now. Not sure if that’s a good thing or bad. I may regret it tomorrow! 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## gloomycatt

Where's Madjoodie? Haven't seen her, we're missing quite a few of the regulars


----------



## grandma lise

Wycked Spiryt said:


> So I am going to have to place another order now. Not sure if that’s a good thing or bad. I may regret it tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


I edited my post. There's a shade too. I'm going to stick with the votive holders, but love the purple.


----------



## grandma lise

gloomycatt said:


> Where's Madjoodie? Haven't seen her, we're missing quite a few of the regulars


Not sure if she's been here yet, but I haven't been following the thread as closely as I used to.


----------



## Dana Dark

Going on 4 hours, 3 different computers, 2 different web browsers and it will not let me order. &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## grandma lise

Dana Dark, not sure. Step me through what you're doing on the computer.


----------



## Dana Dark

I finally got it to work but now I cant get the candy dish to discount.


----------



## grandma lise

Sorry you've not been able to order. I went through something similar last year. Couldn't get the site to accept my payment information. Very frustrating. Perhaps you'll have better luck in the morning.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, Dana, no one has been able to get the discount to work. I did read one comment elsewhere that the same thing happened last year and they just called in the morning and got the price adjusted. Heading to bed now. Good to know that you've made progress on ordering. Yay!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

I couldn’t get the discounted price for the candy dish either. I do plan to phone tomorrow morning and see if I can an adjustment. Great that you are finally able to order.


----------



## Dana Dark

grandma lise said:


> Oh, Dana, no one has been able to get the discount to work. I did read one comment elsewhere that the same thing happened last year and they just called in the morning and got the price adjusted. Heading to bed now. Good to know that you've made progress on ordering. Yay!


Thank you with your replies &#55357;&#56473;


----------



## weenbaby

No Halloween stuff is showing on the website now ? 
I seriously hope they're just updating and it's not gone. 
I'll check back later.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Over four hours after I placed my order and the link for the Boneys still is not working. Why advertise a product on your website and not allow the public access to purchase it?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Just been lurking, not sure if I want to commit to buying this year’s pieces. Just took a look at YC page and can’t order anything. That’s great some in group were able to order. I guess the YC site will be fixed at some point.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Now I’m able to select Boneys to add to cart. Was there a candy dish this year? It’s not appearing as a purchase option even though I filled my cart with Boneys. They look much more like classic Boneys this year. I love that pumpkin heads and witches are back in the designs. Can anyone share the discount code?


----------



## Demented Diva

At the top of the home page, click on "Halloween" you can shop from there.


----------



## maxthedog

BellaLaGhosty said:


> Now I’m able to select Boneys to add to cart. Was there a candy dish this year? It’s not appearing as a purchase option even though I filled my cart with Boneys. They look much more like classic Boneys this year. I love that pumpkin heads and witches are back in the designs. Can anyone share the discount code?


I'm on mobile but the discounted dish was on first page by itself not with boneys. I just added a few pieces. Unless they go low stock I'll wait out until store opens


----------



## weenbaby

They're back! Had my cart all loaded up and can't go through with it. I just can't spend all that money right now ?. I only had the little witch, 2 candles (B1G1), the candy dish and it was almost $60 before tax and shipping. Ugh.


----------



## weenbaby

I get off work at 3 so I might run out there and see what's left. Plus I want to smell sweet seduction. 
I'm still undecided really. I'm sure they'll restock again so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Impy

I liked the crocodile paw better when I could pretend it was a dragon.  Fence sitting on the not!Sophias and the haunted house. I wish they had other pictures of it so I could figure out the size and where, oh where, I could manage to put it if I did buy it. Overall most disappointed in the non-Boney side of this year's Halloween offerings.  My wallet, however, rejoices as I continue to not pull the trigger and buy anything. I do hope anyone who makes it to the store will share pictures?


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

I got my Boney groove back. I really like the designs this year. It’s a nod to the traditional Boneys and it’s just what I love. I never bought any last year. My husband was rejoicing the demise of the Boneys last year and the end of the $ hemorrhaging. Sorry, not sorry. Bought the lot.


----------



## boobird

I like the designs, but running out of room, so only got the Clown. I think he will pair nicely with the older "Halloween Party" pieces, like the pirate, bobbing for apples... I hope the paint jobs are decent!!

Seems like the overall halloween line is smaller this year. I wonder if they will release more with the full release?


----------



## Batibat

BellaLaGhosty said:


> I got my Boney groove back. I really like the designs this year. It’s a nod to the traditional Boneys and it’s just what I love. I never bought any last year. My husband was rejoicing the demise of the Boneys last year and the end of the $ hemorrhaging. Sorry, not sorry. Bought the lot.


I feel the same way, I just love the designs this year. I bought zero the last few years and 7 this year. Oh boy! Lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I 'only' spent $100...I spent multi hundreds most other years.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Hi all ... Happy Boney day. I haven't posted too much yet this season. I must say the Boneys this year are much improved but the new Halloween accessories are a big disappointment for me. Wow, nothing that truly appeals to me other than the special edition jars ( sweet seduction and witches brew ). I'm a sucker for any candle in ceramic and those look wonderful. Also, the "Sophia" tealight holder looks awesome. So she is a must have for me. But the rest of the accessories get a big thumbs down. On the other hand, it appears they have listened and the new collection of Boneys are the standouts this year. I plan to buy a few things online and then head into the store to use my coupons. Still I will not be spending at all like previous years. I think YC was trying to streamline their Halloween line after having so much left over last year but I think they may have gone way too far. I am happy to see Boney witch this year. Among my top three favorite Boneys is the flying witch from some years ago. I love that piece. I was in YC a couple of weeks ago to peruse their Autumn offerings and I thought those were lacking as well. Walked out without purchasing anything. They have really gotten away from whimsical or classic Halloween this year. I dohope everyone finds what they are looking for though.


----------



## weenbaby

To the people going to the store-
I'd love to know what the new scent smells like! Let me know.


----------



## ceo418

I bought Witchy Kitty online about an hour ago because that was the item I really wanted. I'm heading to the store around 10 to look at the other Boneys and Halloween accessories. I'm not too impressed by the other offerings, but maybe I'll change my mind once I see them in person. I also want the candy dish!


----------



## Ditsterz

weenbaby said:


> To the people going to the store-
> I'd love to know what the new scent smells like! Let me know.


What new scent?


----------



## Boneybunch15

Does anyone know if you can use your YC fan club vouchers for in-store purchases?


----------



## Ditsterz

Boneybunch15 said:


> Does anyone know if you can use your YC fan club vouchers for in-store purchases?


 yes, you can use it in store


----------



## Boneybunch15

Thanks, I will have to make another purchase to use my vouchers.


----------



## 31salem13

Sigh. Only made a small order online because I knew I would be going in the store this morning....my store never received their BB order! They had a few jars of witches brew and the candy jar...that was it!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I stopped at a YC and asked if they had boxed items and the manager told me she used to but two other stores didn’t get their boneys so they came and got hers.


----------



## RCIAG

Countess Dracula said:


> ..the new Halloween accessories are a big disappointment for me. Wow, nothing that truly appeals to me other than the special edition jars ( sweet seduction and witches brew ).


This is what I usually buy, the Halloween accessories & they are really lacking this year. I want that pumpkin jar holder but that's about it & I really don't have an order big enough to get it for half price so no Yankee Candle for me this year.

Which is actually OK.


----------



## ceo418

I bought Lil Witch in store because I think it will look cute with Witchy Kitty. I also got the candy dish and am thinking of going back later to pick up either the black cat tealight holder or Doctor Boney. My decorating theme really leans towards cats and pumpkins/jack o lanterns so either of those would be great. (Who am I kidding? I'll probably get both!) Also got Sweet Seduction in the meltcup.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

For those who ordered the candy dish in the wee hours and did not receive the discounted price of $11.50. I phoned customer service this morning and they applied the discount to my order. I’m very pleased.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I went over to the facebook group and quite a few people were saying they couldn't order anything because the site was down for maintenance. I bet that was what was going on when I was trying to sign in and couldn't. One would think YC would make sure everything was up and running for such a big day.


----------



## grandma lise

Fun night! I found a few Superstition collection items that I liked last night and another this morning. May need to put one more order in...









I like and ordered the Superstition Black Cat Taper Candle Holder. Dimensions are 7.5" X 5" X 4.25"... https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/superstition-black-cat/_/R-1602845









I collect tea light/votive holders. Purple glass doesn't show the flame well, but this one will. Ordered three. Dimensions are 3.125" x 2.75... https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/superstition-flicker-branches/_/R-1602258 

And now that I can see all of the Halloween collections, I really am drawn to this Superstition Skeleton Hands tea light/votive holder. Dimensions are 4" x 4". Might go back to get three of these too, and perhaps the candy dish this morning... https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/superstition-skeleton-hands/_/R-1602256









I thought about ordering the Pumpkin Candy Dish last night but didn't want to go through the process of calling in the morning for a price adjustment. 

Can hardly wait to receive my packages. Last night I ordered Boney Baby, Lil Witch, Witchy Kitty, Clowning Around, Doctor Boney, Pirate Treasure, and Witch's Brew, also the Black Cat taper candle holder, and Flicker Branches tea light holders pictured above.


----------



## Dana Dark

I was able to get the items that I wanted - Boney Witches Brew, Witch Kitty and the candy dish. I do want the little kids as well and may go back and get those but what I am wondering is where is all the other Halloween stuff! Is that really it? What is going on with Yankee Candle! I live in Houston and they shut down the only one we had here that was central. We have two others but they're on the outskirts of Houston and are a good drive out. Things really aren't looking good for Yankee Candle these days.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Dana Dark said:


> I was able to get the items that I wanted - Boney Witches Brew, Witch Kitty and the candy dish. I do want the little kids as well and may go back and get those but what I am wondering is where is all the other Halloween stuff! Is that really it? What is going on with Yankee Candle! I live in Houston and they shut down the only one we had here that was central. We have two others but they're on the outskirts of Houston and are a good drive out. Things really aren't looking good for Yankee Candle these days.


I probably live closer to the YC at the Woodlands Mall than you do and I already figured it was cheaper to just order the stuff online when it comes to shipping/vs gas cost. I am just waiting for my vouchers to come in and I will probably pick up Witchy Kitty and a set of Dreadful Drip candles.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I picked up the Witches Brew Boney in-store today as well as the candy dish...that thing is HUGE. you can put a lot of m&m-s in that. I really like the black cats--they're big and very sleek...very mid-century modern looking.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Went to the Yankee Candle preview this morning. No lines of people waiting for the store to open. It wasn't much of a "party" atmosphere, just a Yankee store with staff wearing cat looking headbands. Anyway, I did look at the Boney display and purchased the Boney Baby tea light holder and the Boney Baby Lil witch tea light holder. Three of the four Lil witch holders had horrible paint jobs. I bought the one with minimal paint defects. Another customer told me to use a black sharpie where there is missing black paint. That's what she does. A shame that, for the money spent, we have to do that. One of the figures had half of their painted mouth missing. I hope when you receive your items in the mail that they are up to par. Glad I went to the store to see them in person. Also, no new Halloween style candle lampshades this year. The accessories this year are horrible. What's happening with Yankee?


----------



## grandma lise

*Boney Bunch Collection and Dimensions* 
(For those who want a complete record from YC website; see pictures Impy posted from website on pages 26-28)

*'Til Death Do Us Part Double*, Tea Light, $39.99, 1603752, 9" x 4" x 11" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-til-death-do-us-part-double/_/R-1603752 

*Boney Baby, Tea Light*, $19.99, 1603755, 8" x 5.25" x 4.25" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-boney-baby/_/R-1603755

*Death by Chocolate* (2017/18), Tea Light, $19.99, 1564760, 7.5" X 5" X 4.5" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-death-by-chocolate/_/R-1564760

*Designated Dog Double w/ LED*, Tea Light, $39.99, 1603756, 6" x 11.5" x 5.25" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-designated-dog-double-w-led/_/R-1603756

*[Dog] Grave Digger*, Tea Light, $16.99, 1612919, 4.5" x 4" x 6.5" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-grave-digger/_/R-1612919

*Lil Witch*, Tea Light, $16.99, 1603753, 6.5" x 4.75" x 2.75" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-lil-witch/_/R-1603753 

*Witchy Kitty*, Tea Light, $16.99, 1603754, 5.75" x 4" x 5" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-witchy-kitty/_/R-1603754

*Clowning Around*, Votive, $19.99, 1603759, 7.5" x 3" x 4.5" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-clowning-around/_/R-1603759

*Doctor Boney*, Votive, $29.99, 1603760, 8.25" x 4" x 7.5" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-doctor-boney/_/R-1603760
*
Head Chef* (2017/18), Votive, $24.99, 1564763, 8" X 4" X 5.5" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-head-chef/_/R-1564763

*Pirate Treasure*, Votive, $34.99, 1603758, 9.5" x 9" x 4.25" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-pirate-treasure/_/R-1603758

*Witch's Brew*, Wax Melts Warmer, $27.99, 1603761, 8" x 5.5" x 3.5" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-witchs-brew/_/R-1603761

*Grave Digger*, Jar, $24.99, 1603763, 5.75" x 6.25" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-grave-digger/_/R-1603763

*Jack-O'-Lantern*, Jar Candle Holder / Dish, $22.99 or $11.50 w/$35 purchase, 1603764, 8" x 5.5" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/jack-o-lantern-jar-candle-holder--dish/_/R-1603764

*Last Tango Double (Frank & Bride)*, Taper, $29.99, 1603762, 8.25" x 5" x 4" - https://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-last-tango-double/_/R-1603762


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello everyone and Happy BB Launch Day! Well, Yankee brought me back into the Boney Bunch fold. After swearing I was done after the last 2 disappointing years of buying nothing, they suckered me back with the BB line up this year. I shopped a new store (visiting relatives) and they told me that that they had a line waiting when the store opened. I got there shortly after lunch and there was nobody in the store until a couple came in right before I left. And even though I'd prepped myself with a stern lecture about not buying until I had a coupon, I broke my own rules and bought two BBs. First was the Witch's Brew TW - and I'm so happy with it. I LOVE her Victorian dress! She's the perfect size, not too big, and she'll fit in perfectly with the other witches. I also bought the BB skeleton boy holding the bat on the pumpkin. This piece is so cute!! They had already sold out of the Doctor Boney piece before I got there, but I wasn't shopping for that one anyway. I would like to have seen it in person though. My big disappointment was the BB Pirate ship. That piece wasn't as big as I feared it would be, although it is significantly heavy, so I can see the higher price. But the real deal killer for me on the Pirate ship was the paint. My store had 2 out on the shelves and the paint was terrible, just terrible. There were runs of orange everywhere, almost like the paint they used had too much water in it. And there were blobs of black paint splashed in obvious areas where it didn't belong. It made the piece look cheap compared to the wonderful work done on the Witch's Brew piece. I just couldn't bring myself to buy it in that condition. I think that will probably be the problem piece for some folks out of all the other pieces in the line. The little witch child on the pumpkin was very cute, but I'm overloaded on pieces, so I had to draw the line somewhere, otherwise, I probably would have got her too. For non-Boney items, I did buy the last 2 Superstition glass skulls they had in the store - one a gift for my son, and I can't rave about these enough. Candle Enthusiast did a great review of this piece on his channel. The glass skull is seriously heavy and with all the ornate carving on it, any kind of colored LED light or candle placed inside it will shine through it in a truly stunning display of creepy, Halloween mood lighting. This would look awesome on a bookshelf (or heck just anywhere) with a purple or red LED tealight in it. The couple that came in behind me asked about the glass skull and I heard the sales girl telling them that I had just bought the last 2 as I was going out the door. I think this piece will sell out fast. As far as candles, I fell in love with the ceramic jars of witch's brew and sweet seduction. The lids look like they would be rubber or latex, but are actually ceramic to complement the jar. I didn't buy them, but am now regretting it and think I'll go back to pick up a couple before they're gone. The other accessories didn't do much for me so I passed. But I did do a second look at the Superstition black cat tealight holder. That is done in an art deco style this year that some may not care for, but I thought they looked really sharp. Again, because of space constraints I didn't buy it but it's nice. The only thing that would have made the day complete is an offering of the Black Magic or Haunted Hollow candles to round everything off, but I did love the change in the BB line this year and was happy to add a couple of new pieces to my collection. I think this might be the first year in a long while that we won't see any BBs left after the season. I look forward to hearing more shopping stories.


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench said:


> I picked up the Witches Brew Boney in-store today as well as the candy dish...that thing is HUGE. you can put a lot of m&m-s in that. I really like the black cats--they're big and very sleek...very mid-century modern looking.


Yes, Pumpkin with lid is "8" x 5.5"! That's why I now have to have it. I also think it will display nicely with the two children.


----------



## RavenLily

I went to my local YC and bought the Witches Brew tart warmer (got the last one) and Clowning Around, along with the $11.50 Pumpkin Candy Dish. I was happily surprised to see that most of this years Boneys are scaled way down compared to last year- except for maybe Designated Dog, the car; it still seemed a little big to me. I took some photos hoping they might give all of you a little idea of their sizes- I hope they help


----------



## RavenLily




----------



## RavenLily

Ooops, sorry!! I don't think that was quite how I meant to post those, haha!!


----------



## grandma lise

It's so great that some of you were able to see the collection in person this morning. What did you think about the Haunted House? I'm on the fence with that piece. Probably won't order more until I see BBL's annual video.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Yes, Pumpkin with lid is "8" x 5.5"! That's why I now have to have it. I also think it will display nicely with the two children.


I forgot to mention that I bought the pumpkin candy dish too. That sweet, smiling pumpkin face was just too cute to resist, especially with the $11.50 price tag!


----------



## Countess Dracula

I just back from hitting a few different stores, YC and Bath and Body Works among them. Before going out I ordered the witchy kitty ( so adorable ) and the new bonesy. I also ordered the special edition candles in a ceramic jar ( sweet seduction and witches brew ) and used the b1g1 to get a couple of my favorite fall candles ( spiced pumpkin and apple cider ). I had the 50% of one item coupon so I wanted to make sure I used it. We got to the store about 1 hour after it opened and they had very few Boney Bunch items left in stock. They immediately apologized and said it had been crazy busy. They offered to order anything I wanted, with free shipping. They only had a 3 grave digger jar holders left, 2 Til death do us part and 2 Last Tango taper holders. They had a lot of the other accessories though. I do not like most of the other Halloween offerings. Very lackluster. Not much to choose from. I did like the black cat items. Though as suspected they are not a continuation of the Sophia line. I was informed they are not going to be doing anymore Sophia items. Although Sophia was very popular, apparently they felt it was not enough of a profit margin to continue that line. We shall see. I know many people who were looking for more Sophia ( myself included ). 

I spoke with one of the sales people at the store ( he is always super nice and very helpful ). He said they had a huge line this morning, about 30 people, and it was much bigger than last year. He said most BB items flew off the shelves and there was almost nothing left. He was unsure whether they would be getting anymore deliveries this year. He also said last year they had loads of stuff left over and most of it went to the outlet stores. Last year was a huge disappointment for YC and the person who designed last years BB line had nothing to do with this years. Well, that was very obvious.  LOL He said the main complaints he got about last years line was too big and the cutesy/stupid writing on them. 

I asked him about the lack of traditional/classic Halloween accessories which are sorely lacking this year. He stated that was all by design. He does not agree with it but they want to get away from cutesy jack o'lantern, scarecrow, etc type stuff. They were going for a "sophisticated goth" look. Something you might leave out year round. I think it is an awful way to go but it did save me a ton of money this year so I guess I should thank them. I think if the accessories don't sell well they will definitely revisit this "sophisticated goth" idea. It's fine to have a few things like that but it doesn't even look like Halloween to me. Though I will say the skeleton hand items were pretty cool looking in person.  

I hope everyone was able to get what they wanted. From what I was told it seemed YC finally listened to what we wanted. This year is a vast improvement over last year.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> It's so great that some of you were able to see the collection in person this morning. What did you think about the Haunted House? I'm on the fence with that piece. Probably won't order more until I see BBL's annual video.


The store I was at today didn't have it. They either didn't get it in, or had sold out. To be honest I forgot about it from the BB haze I was in, LOL! But I saw Candle Enthusiast review it and it looks very detailed. He said it's smaller than previous YC haunted houses so would be easier to store. I'll have to check it out when I go back to my regular store later.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, worried now about the paint quality - (some things never change) - but greatly relieved to hear that the scale is much better this year! 

Was really surprised that YC only showed one view of each piece. Wish they'd go back to the multi-views, particularly with fewer stores now. I'm curious. Was there a preview of some of the BB pieces this year? Somehow I missed it. Would love to have a link.


----------



## grandma lise

Is this the video preview... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvoNtGOZx9g Found the haunted house at minute 00:38:16. Thank you!


----------



## Madjoodie

Hello fellow Boney lovers, I've missed you!

Similar to other folks' in-store experience, no real party atmosphere at mine. No one dressed up, no candy or treats, no extra staff - it seemed just like any other day.

I got to the store 15 minutes after opening, and saw only two people checking out. Heard there were only 3-4 people waiting when the store opened.

The Boneys were in the middle of my store. The front was showcasing some of the other Halloween accessories (which were such a let-down given recent years).

I walked out $100 lighter but four Boneys heavier, which isn't too bad I guess. And I'm pretty sure I am going to just display them now!


----------



## X-Pired

Hi all. I am curious and looking for clarification. Reading through the thread, I see several stayed up until well after midnight last night to place orders with Yankee Candle. Was that because there was a chance some things would sell out online before morning or because it is a tradition/cool thing to do? Thanks for helping me figure it out.

After reading all of your posts I couldn't resist, I had to place an order.


----------



## gloomycatt

My shopping was very laid back. i was the 1st person there, at 9:55, no lines or other boney lovers. 2 random candle customers. No costumes or anything, but the manager was very helpful and chatty and remembered me from last year. I had time to look over the paint and faces and pick the best ones. Brought home the candy dish, bonesy, the little kids on pumpkins, new skull illumalid, and a beautiful maple leaf candle tray. they did not have the special version of sweet seduction , and no votives of it either. I got a free votive of apple pumpkin for "finding my fragrance"... I sniffed a row of candles. I definitely prefer the sweet ones! they gave me coupons for October 1st-31st (50% off any item). I did not like the enchanted moon fragrance, not sure how to describe it but I think it's too earthy for me. overall it's been a great day!


----------



## jinglett

I made it into my local store around 11:00 am and there were only a few Boney pieces left. They had the witch tealight holder, grave digger and I think the little witch. They apparently didn't get as much stock as usual but a few employees were dressed up. I was very pleased with the appearance of the Boneys in person and love this collection much more than the last two years. I was very underwhelmed with the other halloween collection. I personally prefer the more "cutesy" pieces. Some of my non-boney favorites are the haunted house tart warmer and the tree tart warmer with the cauldrons (not sure what year those were). I hope the Boneys are around for years to come and have better sales this year. It does concern me with the very small non-boney Halloween collection that Yankee is getting out of doing much for Halloween. I thought I had read that Halloween is a a good portion of annual sales which is concerning since these collections were smaller. My wallet was much happier this year as I am a collector and feel like I have to have them all


----------



## gloomycatt

X-Pired said:


> Hi all. I am curious and looking for clarification. Reading through the thread, I see several stayed up until well after midnight last night to place orders with Yankee Candle. Was that because there was a chance some things would sell out online before morning or because it is a tradition/cool thing to do? Thanks for helping me figure it out.
> 
> After reading all of your posts I couldn't resist, I had to place an order.


we do it out of tradition... for fun... and because sometimes things do sell out! both bonies and other halloween collections. who remembers the struggle for the witch boots? or the spellbook? *facepalm*


----------



## gloomycatt

sideways picture trying to delete


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, worried now about the paint quality - (some things never change) - but greatly relieved to hear that the scale is much better this year!
> 
> Was really surprised that YC only showed one view of each piece. Wish they'd go back to the multi-views, particularly with fewer stores now. I'm curious. Was their a preview of some of the BB pieces this year? Somehow I missed it. Would love to have a link.


Hi Grandma Lise! I agree that paint continues to be an issue on some of the Boneys, although the Witch's Brew TW looked great. Such a difference compared to the poor Pirate Ship. It was by far the worst on paint issues that I saw, at least for the store I was in. I'll see how they look when I go back to my regular store later. I'm also not happy that I can't read any of the reviews on YC's website. I sent them an email asking about it and they replied that they were still working on the website. I miss the rotating views of the products as well. To answer your inquiry on the reviews, The Candle Enthusiast has a channel on Youtube, and he did a live preview of the Yankee Halloween items yesterday from the flagship store. I'll try to post a link below. The candle reviews start at about the 7 minute mark and the accessory reviews start at the 38 minute mark, however, they would not allow him to review the Boneys because it was a day early. He starts with the Haunted House you were asking about. I love his channel because he's so into the Yankee products and gives wonderfully detailed descriptions. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvoNtGOZx9g


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Is this the video preview... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvoNtGOZx9g Found the haunted house at minute 00:38:16. Thank you!


Ah, you beat me to it!


----------



## Dana Dark

Start posting pictures of your instore loot!


----------



## Dana Dark

Start posting pictures of your instore loot!  Front, Back and sides!


----------



## X-Pired

Yes, I agree with Dana. Please post photos!


----------



## Madjoodie

So a few random observations from having seen all of this year's Boneys in person.

1) Like Spookywolf noted, the paint on the pirate pieces I saw was the worst of any of the designs. Such a disappointment. And of the two pieces my store had, one was clearly defective yet still being sold (i.e. the oar on the side had cracked off, you could see the break line as well as glue running down the side where someone tried to repair it). Yikes. 

2) All but one of the witches' brew pieces had serious pole placement problems. Basically were glued in at a bad angle so the tart warmer is hitting the witch in the face. I picked one where it is leaning too far in the other direction so you can see the witch (but probably couldn't effectively use this to melt tarts). 

3) Expected to get a Bonesy grave digger piece but passed at full price. Since all of my store pieces actually said "Crave" digger (lazy paint job with those pre-stamped letters). And on one, I noticed some white spots I thought was just styrofoam from unpacking - tried to rub it off and all of the black paint on the legs started flaking off. I've never seen that happen before.

4) On a more positive note, the smaller size of the pieces this year was awesome (except for designated dog which is huge...but still calling me given the pumpkin head passenger). Paint jobs were hit and miss, but pretty good on the "kid" pieces even I couldn't resist. 

5) Black cat pieces were sleek (just not my thing). Grandma Lise, the haunted house is quite a bit smaller than what YC used to always sell. Would love to see King Kong baby from years past next to it! But I bet the house would be great for a smaller display area (although it does have an open/exposed back).

6) And finally a thanks to everyone who posted early pictures/prices/SKUs (so incredibly helpful) and to everyone sharing their shopping experiences (always interesting). Looking forward to seeing displays!


----------



## Spookywolf

gloomycatt said:


> My shopping was very laid back. i was the 1st person there, at 9:55, no lines or other boney lovers. 2 random candle customers. No costumes or anything, but the manager was very helpful and chatty and remembered me from last year. I had time to look over the paint and faces and pick the best ones. Brought home the candy dish, bonesy, the little kids on pumpkins, new skull illumalid, and a beautiful maple leaf candle tray. they did not have the special version of sweet seduction , and no votives of it either. I got a free votive of apple pumpkin for "finding my fragrance"... I sniffed a row of candles. I definitely prefer the sweet ones! they gave me coupons for October 1st-31st (50% off any item). I did not like the enchanted moon fragrance, not sure how to describe it but I think it's too earthy for me. overall it's been a great day!


I loved that new skull illuma-lid as well and really debated buying it. I had already bought too much stuff at that point and didn't pull the trigger, but that's one of the pieces I put back that is still calling me. I love the copper highlights on the skulls. The picture on YC's website doesn't do it justice. Since I'm already lamenting the ceramic candle jars of witch's brew I didn't buy, I think that lid might jump into my cart when I go back.


----------



## lisa48317

I checked out the offerings online while lying in bed this morning and really didn't see anything I "HAD" to have. But that didn't stop me from actually going to the mall to see them in person. And to smell the candles. I REALLY don't like Witch's Brew - I'm not a fan of patchouli & I can imagine I am still smelling it, 5 hours later!

It was 11ish when we got there. Just a couple people there browsing. The sales girls told me a few pieces had sold out already but I didn't ask which ones - probably the doctor one, since it's the only one I don't remember seeing. Witchy Kitty was the only one I was actually interested in, and there were several there to check out & choose the best paint job. I bribed the hubby to go with me (a stop at Tim Horton's on the way and he was happy) and he talked me into getting the Lil Witch, since I'd commented about it being cute. 







I passed on getting the candy dish, since I really don't have need for another one. As one of the other customers there pointed out, you can always turn it around and & use the jar into Thanksgiving, since the back is blank. 

Peeps! If you have AAA, you can get 20% off and military discount (which I always forget about, darn it!!) is 10% on top of other discounts!


----------



## X-Pired

How many of you will go ahead and display the pieces you just purchased? Or will you set them aside until you do your general Halloween decorating?


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

We got there 10 minutes before they opened and there were only 2 people outside... when it opened, there were about 15 of us... Doors opened at 9:58, we grabbed our 4 Boneys (plus the pirate ship my hubby spotted and had to have), 4 candles (b1g1f coupon... love Moonbeams on Pumpkins) and were checking out at 10:01... it felt like one of those beat-the-clock grocery shopping shows where everyone is racing down the aisles trying not to plow into each other... staff was dressed up in costumes, and they had candy out... by the time everything was wrapped and we were headed out the door their stock had been reduced by 80%... except the candy bowls, we bought one, but they had at least 1 candy bowl for every regular Boney piece...


----------



## grandma lise

I was wondering how the children and witch would display together. Also appreciate seeing all sides. Thanks lisa48317!


----------



## X-Pired

lisa48317 said:


> I checked out the offerings online while lying in bed this morning and really didn't see anything I "HAD" to have. But that didn't stop me from actually going to the mall to see them in person. And to smell the candles. I REALLY don't like Witch's Brew - I'm not a fan of patchouli & I can imagine I am still smelling it, 5 hours later!
> 
> It was 11ish when we got there. Just a couple people there browsing. The sales girls told me a few pieces had sold out already but I didn't ask which ones - probably the doctor one, since it's the only one I don't remember seeing. Witchy Kitty was the only one I was actually interested in, and there were several there to check out & choose the best paint job. I bribed the hubby to go with me (a stop at Tim Horton's on the way and he was happy) and he talked me into getting the Lil Witch, since I'd commented about it being cute.
> View attachment 558851
> 
> I passed on getting the candy dish, since I really don't have need for another one. As one of the other customers there pointed out, you can always turn it around and & use the jar into Thanksgiving, since the back is blank.
> 
> Peeps! If you have AAA, you can get 20% off and military discount (which I always forget about, darn it!!) is 10% on top of other discounts!
> 
> View attachment 558843
> 
> View attachment 558839
> 
> View attachment 558841
> 
> View attachment 558847


Thanks for the great photos Lisa!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I just don't understand why YC is so secretive about the Boneys. I personally find it a bit paranoid in the way they act. If they would freely release the pics and prices a bit earlier, they might actually get more people excited to buy them.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

X-Pired said:


> Hi all. I am curious and looking for clarification. Reading through the thread, I see several stayed up until well after midnight last night to place orders with Yankee Candle. Was that because there was a chance some things would sell out online before morning or because it is a tradition/cool thing to do? Thanks for helping me figure it out.


it's what I do! I do it wherever I am...last night I was in a hotel in Massachusetts...one year I was in a cabin in the Finger Lakes...I make sure I have wi-fi on boney night. One year I was in a no-star motel in Nowhere, Maine. 

Patience was never one of my virtues so I can't wait. And I live so far out in the sticks that it's just easier and cheaper to order online.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

X-Pired said:


> How many of you will go ahead and display the pieces you just purchased? Or will you set them aside until you do your general Halloween decorating?


I will put them out today when I take them out of the bag.

I saw two designated Dog pieces and they are HUGE, imo, and the paint on the seat where Bonesy is driving was DEPLORABLE. Just the worst. DH would like one of it (ugh!) and IF I can get a coupon for it, we will buy it. I did like that the doctor and nurse piece were a more reasonable size but I thought the Treasure ship piece was pretty big. Napoleon Blown-apart is going to be dwarfed by it.


----------



## Batibat

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, worried now about the paint quality - (some things never change) - but greatly relieved to hear that the scale is much better this year!
> 
> Was really surprised that YC only showed one view of each piece. Wish they'd go back to the multi-views, particularly with fewer stores now. I'm curious. Was their a preview of some of the BB pieces this year? Somehow I missed it. Would love to have a link.


I noticed the same thing with the views of the pics on the website too and they also failed to mention sizes. Thank goodness for people posting their awesome store pictures here for us too see them. Unfortunately, now that I’ve seen a good shot of the Grave Digger Boney I’m going to have to add that one to the 6 I’ve already bought. ?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> I just don't understand why YC is so secretive about the Boneys. I personally find it a bit paranoid in the way they act. If they would freely release the pics and prices a bit earlier, they might actually get more people excited to buy them.


industrial sabotage comes to mind. Also every firm wants a big 'unveiling'...and, frankly, they have us slavering for weeks by NOT just flopping them out there. But this year shows me that even if they are close-lipped about it, they WILL show us a day or two before to whip up the frenzy.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

This year's Halloween accessories (excluding Boney Bunch) were horrible. Crocodile Mist - really??? Many of the Boney pieces require tea lights, and there were none available in store or on line in Witches Brew or Sweet Seduction. Staff at the Yankee store confirmed this. Why wouldn't they make these scents available? I smelled the Enchanted Moon candle. It has very little scent. Not one customer was buying this scent today as they also commented on the lack of fragrance. Kind of a let down this year.


----------



## grandma lise

I'm still trying to sort out how a crocodile theme fits in with Halloween. My best guess is that it was inspired by the popular crocodile skulls in recent years. And I'll put this out there just for fun... Perhaps a reptilian alien has taken over Yankee Candle? 

All that said, I do like some of the Superstition collection, which includes the Haunted House, Glass Skull, Black Cats, Skeleton Hands votive holder, and this year's Halloween illuma-lid, Superstition Skull... https://www.yankeecandle.com/search...DefaultSort|0||sku.displayName|0&No=0&Nrpp=24 

The pieces made with broken mirrors are interesting. I liked the Candle Enthusiast's idea to find a way to spin the barrel style jar candle shade within a display. (I've decorated trees with spinning mirror balls). He shows and spins it beginning at minute 00:47:42... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvoNtGOZx9g


----------



## RCIAG

lisa48317 said:


> I REALLY don't like Witch's Brew - I'm not a fan of patchouli & I can imagine I am still smelling it, 5 hours later!


Glad I'm not the only patchouli hater around here! I've never liked it & had a suspicion that's what it smelled like. That seems to be the go-to in a lot of these fall scents & I just can't stand it. I call it "filthy hippie" just to tick off the one friend I have that likes it!  

But that just means there will plenty left for the fans that love it. I'm kinda bummed I didn't see anything to buy this year. I hope everyone is happy with their Boneys though.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I do like Patchouli. The scent is "Halloween" to me. But, upon smelling Witches Brew today, the scent is weaker than in past years. Other customers at the store agreed. This should make you "Patchouli Haters" happy. ?


----------



## grandma lise

I'm at a total loss as to why YC holds back product information. Hallmark uses the opposite approach. The do sneak peeks of some ornaments a year ahead, and put out their catalog for the Christmas, Fall, and Halloween items in April which precedes the release date by 2 to 3 months. Having been part of that community for almost 40 years, I can tell you that the excitement for their products builds just before the release date in July. It's no different than the excitement generated annually around Yankee Candle's Halloween products.

Perhaps it's due to the re-sellers, but I struggle with that because in the past I've read stories of stores catering to re-sellers. It's a mystery. I'm just grateful we got a good Boney Bunch collection despite the naysayers who are definately in the minority this year.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Oh, there are Witches Brew and the candy dish on Ebay already at very inflated prices. I hope no one buys them.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

And so it begins.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I don't like Witches Brew, either, nor do I like any of the food scents. I did notice very little fragrance in a few of the new candles but I really like 'Crisp Fall Night'.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

After your post I went to Ebay to see what the prices are for witches brew, etc. Holy cow!!! $70 plus dollars plus s&h for the witches brew candle. A couple of the Boney Bunch Witches Brew wax melt warmers are listed as well (inflated of course). I too, hope no one buys them.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Patchouli is a scent you either love or hate. I love it. There doesn't appear to be an in between. So, my Halloween Forum friends, we can agree to disagree and still be friends. ?


----------



## Hearthfire

I got to my store 15 min before they opened and there were 6 folks waiting. That’s a first here! We all began gabbing about our collections. None of them knew about the Forum so I showed them this thread and they got so excited. I bought the Doctor, lil Witch, Boney Baby, Grave Digger (which looks fabulous in person), the pumpkin candy dish and a Woodwick pumpkin candle that is in a beautiful glass. The skeleton hand votive holders match the wine glasses I bought from Homegoods exactly.
The staff had costumes on and candy out. It really was a lot of fun! There was only 1 small table set and there was barely anything left by 11am. The staff was telling the late comers that items could be ordered with free shipping. I’m kinda regretting not buying the witch TW. She was beautiful!


----------



## Boneybunch15

ScareyCarrie said:


> After your post I went to Ebay to see what the prices are for witches brew, etc. Holy cow!!! $70 plus dollars plus s&h for the witches brew candle. A couple of the Boney Bunch Witches Brew wax melt warmers are listed as well (inflated of course). I too, hope no one buys them.


I was actually talking about the Witches Brew Boney...check out that price.


----------



## ceo418

I went back and bought the black cat tealight holder. I can leave it out all year, especially because I have a real black cat! I also went online and ordered Death by Chocolate from last year. I'm interested in the Doctor Boney piece but I'm going to wait and see if it shows up at the winter SAS because I don't want it enough to pay full price.


----------



## DarkSecret

Home after a full day of travelling. My daughter and I went to the Williamsburg flagship store. It's a three hour drive from my home. We arrived at 8 am. We were the only ones there until about 9 am. Then two other couples arrived. We remembered them from year's past, it was nice catching up with them. They are die-hard Boney Bunch fans. Just before the store opened there were about 20 additional people in line. The staff were all dressed in costumes like year's past also. The biggest surprise for us was the very small Boney Bunch display they had. There were only six pieces of each design on a single tiered table. The pirate went first, they did bring out more stock as everything sold out. After the first half hour or so shoppers moved on to other things in the store. They did have refreshments which was nice. I guess what kinda floored me was the feeling YC is downsizing their Halloween offerings. I heard people in line saying they hoped there was going to be some raven pieces. That's when I pulled out the catalog I had received and let them look at the "Halloween" collection. Needless to say they were disappointed. In prior years we had the beautiful mosaic crow and pumpkin pieces, the spell book etc. Not much this year, YC seems to want to go with show casing their candles. I did love the boney bunch collection this year. I brought home the pirate, clown, witch's brew, bat boy, lil witch and the candy dish. I will probably buy the car later. I picked out some fairly decent pieces except I couldn't find a decently painted lil witch. So I settled. Sitting in traffic later I told my daughter I probably wouldn't make the journey to Williamsburg next year. Why would we when they didn't have any more pieces than our local YC store. Why travel three hours when we can see the same amount at the local store. She agreed with me. So we will see. But I sort of have the feeling YC won't be offering a large diverse selection of Halloween items in the future. Don't mean to be a Debbie Downer,but it's just the feeling I got. I am very pleased with the Boney Bunch pieces I bought today, and I truly hope YC continues to offer them year after year. I am happy with this year' themes and the sizes of the pieces. I hope it continues! So glad YC has listened and offered pieces that interest the majority of collectors. Now we need to convince them to put out the catalog a couple of weeks before the official launch. Don't understand all the secrecy.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i'm considering the black cats, too....I really do like them. but they are pretty big so I dunno.


----------



## grandma lise

Boney Bunch Love posted that she's doing a review of all the piece tomorrow. Looking forward to it!

I did an initial survey of the Boney Bunch Collection availability today...

< 700 Boney Baby, Witch's Brew, Pirate Treasure
< 800 Designated Dog, Doctor Boney, Grave Digger
< 900 'Til Death Do Us Part, Lil Witch, Last Tango (latter two tied)
> 999 Witchy Kitty, Clowning Around, Pumpkin w/lid, Dog Digger

Looks like Boney Baby has been quite popular.


----------



## Demented Diva

The new scent wasn't in the store I was in today. The manager said that it was a perfumey smell but didn't say what the name was and he thought it might be available in store in a week or so. 
I wonder if Blue Twilight Storm is the new fragrance - it's only offered online and in the catalog.


----------



## halloweenology

Hello All,
Stopped by Yankee after work today and picked up the pirates ship with the AAA 20% off coupon. Out of the four they had left I did my best to pick out the one that was painted appropriately. The orange paint is paint over the black glaze and chips off. I'm going to hold onto mine and maybe exchange it when they get another shipment. If they get another shipment.... Yankee still had several of each piece (designated driver is HUGE and the paint is bad... that will be one of them left over after the season. I am going to wait for a coupon for clowning around and witches brew. I'd like to purchase them in store to examine the details. Unfortunately, witches brew boney was the only one sold out instore. I am worried as to how the bar is glued so I'd like to pick it out in person. Also that AAA coupon saved me $7 on boney treasure so that is what justified the purchase for me. Congrats on making all your boney dreams come true! Now off to burn some witches brew.......
Ps .... why didn't they have witches brew or sweet seduction in tealights???


----------



## weenbaby

I went to the store around 8pm and they told me they only sold out of one Boney (I forget which one but not Frank). 
I bought my clown, 2 candles (B1G1) and the candy dish. My total was almost $70. 
I'm glad I went before ordering online though. The kiddie witch I actually didn't like in person. The hands looked like they were broken off. 
When I get paid again I might see if they have the other baby. 
I'm kind of drawn to the doctor too and the jar holder. 
I burn a lot of candles and I like using the jar holders with shades because it seems like they're contained.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I wasn't aware until today on this forum that AAA members receive a discount. I am a member and will use it for future purchases. Thanks. I am still perplexed as to why no witches brew or Sweet seduction in tea lights.


----------



## weenbaby

Oh and I LOVE patchouli. I have a bottle of the pure EO that's well over 20 years old. I don't know why I never use it..I just save it. It gets better with age. 
I tend to buy a lot of their patchouli based candles. The last I remember was black sand beach and that smelled heavenly. 
I bought 2 witches brew and I might buy more.


----------



## Dana Dark

YAY! Thank you for posting! I like to see the sides and back since their is always something sneaking about it!


----------



## RavenLily

Well, now that I've had a chance to look at my $27.99 Witches Brew more carefully I realize that in order for the tart warmer to align with the tea light it causes the warmer bowl to hit and hide her face. I wonder if they're all like this? I got the last one at my store so I didn't have anything to compare it with, plus I really wasn't looking at it that closely. I also don't like the fact that her pole is loose and kind of wobbly. Then I thought, well, maybe I'll return it and exchange it for 2 large jar candles, because I thought they were still $27.99 BOGO, but just checked and they raised the prices to $29.50. I wonder how long ago they did that? I usually buy them when they're on sale so I don't know if it was a while ago, or just recently...


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi everyone. Finally home from weekend travels. Wanted to post a few pics of the BBs I bought. 

Here's the Witch's Brew TW alongside my favorite other witchy lady. They go great together. I don't plan on using the tart dish with mine because I never use them to melt tarts. 









Look at the close up of her hands - she's got painted fingernails! And look at the perfect orange buttons on her dress. 








What they don't show you on the website is her pretty long, loose ponytail! 









And the last one is the new little boy holding his toy bat. I put him with the candy dish for this pic. And the candy dish will hold a large YC jar, as seen in the pic. I'm not sure I'll actually use it for this purpose all the time, but I wanted to check the size to see if it could be done and it does fit perfectly. I put Dawn on top to watch over everything and make sure little brother was behaving. So fun.


----------



## Spookywolf

RavenLily said:


> Well, now that I've had a chance to look at my $27.99 Witches Brew more carefully I realize that in order for the tart warmer to align with the tea light it causes the warmer bowl to hit and hide her face. I wonder if they're all like this? I got the last one at my store so I didn't have anything to compare it with, plus I really wasn't looking at it that closely. I also don't like the fact that her pole is loose and kind of wobbly. Then I thought, well, maybe I'll return it and exchange it for 2 large jar candles, because I thought they were still $27.99 BOGO, but just checked and they raised the prices to $29.50. I wonder how long ago they did that? I usually buy them when they're on sale so I don't know if it was a while ago, or just recently...


Ravenlily, my pole wasn't loose, but I'm considering if I want to remove it completely since I won't be using it. Unless you're going to use it as an actual tart warmer, it might be an alternative to think about.


----------



## RavenLily

Spookywolf said:


> Ravenlily, my pole wasn't loose, but I'm considering if I want to remove it completely since I won't be using it. Unless you're going to use it as an actual tart warmer, it might be an alternative to think about.


What a GREAT idea Spookywolf!! That is the perfect solution because I never actually melt anything in the warmers, and I do love her and as you pointed out, her mani and ponytail are just too cute!! Thanks so much, I do think I will keep her now  PS I love the pics you posted, thank you for those too!!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, nice to see the new pieces displayed with the old. So excited that the scale is right this year! Need to get the pumpkin with lid! 

I was thinking about the cauldron issue. If you use battery powered tealights, another option would be to hang a small cauldron lower over the fire. Something to watch out for in thrift stores. You never know what you'll find there!

BoneyBunchLove posted pictures of her trip to one of the two large YC stores tonight. Same store that the Candle Enthusiast filmed at on Friday. She's going to also show us the front and back of all the BB pieces tomorrow which will be so great because I've yet to see the other side of the Grave Digger Jar Holder! 

It's been a fun 24 hours. Heading to bed now.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Did anyone find a car with a decent paint job? I had one that I had grabbed and I kept looking at it at the counter as I was being rung up. It looked awful it was almost like they were running out of paint. The whole inside of the car is supposed to be orange but it was just a muddy color with black poking through. There were still 2 in the display so I looked at them and they were the same. I ended up putting it back because I couldn't justify spending $40 on it. I didn't get a look at my pirate either. It was the last one so I just grabbed it. I'm staying at a friend's for the weekend so everything is still wrapped in the car. I better check for the broken oar problem or other major blemishes before I head back home.


----------



## blackcatlady

I know what you mean Dana Dark - about the distance to a store. The closest store to me is/was a 4 1/2 to 5 hour round trip drive. Of course Yankee closed that store so now I am looking at a minimum 6 hour round trip drive - and that store is small. Yankee had also closed the outlet that was about a 5 1/2 hour round trip drive - but that outlet store was in a bad location. Anyhow I did get the pieces I wanted on-line - clowning around, witchy kitty, grave digger jar AND votive and designated dog . Thank goodness. Looking forward to getting them!!!! Our mailman will be cussing up a storm.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I can't wait to get mine. I wish YC would come out with more remakes of sorts of the early Boneys so those of us who can't afford to spend hundreds on one piece can have something very similar. I would love a remake of some of the 2008s.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, nice to see the new pieces displayed with the old. So excited that the scale is right this year! Need to get the pumpkin with lid!
> 
> I was thinking about the cauldron issue. If you use battery powered tealights, another option would be to hang a small cauldron lower over the fire. Something to watch out for in thrift stores. You never know what you'll find there!


Grandma Lise, I love your suggestion of a cauldron, if I can find one small enough. If I don't remove the tart warmer pole altogether, then I'll probably find something else to hang from it. For those that are worried about the pole placement, I've had those things come loose on other pieces like the spiderweb boat couple, and it's really an easy fix with a few drops of super glue gel. You could always shift the pole to a different angle and reglue if you want to burn tarts in the piece. I rarely use my Boneys for candles or wax though, except for tealights where I know it won't spill into the holders.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hearing about all these YC store closings, it really makes me worry about the direction they're headed in. I read comment after comment on the videos and the BBL site yesterday asking where are the ghosts? the ravens?, etc. I think the new Corp leadership doesn't understand their target audience at all. Granted, I know everyone has their own decorating style, but abandoning traditional Halloween decor completely for slick and modern is a huge mistake, when the larger majority of their fans want Halloween classics. In fact, I think the Boneys were the only traditional Halloween items they offered this year. They did the same thing with the label change and the other non-Halloween accessories they've been doing lately. I think that they're not only on the wrong page with their fans, but reading the wrong book completely, and I worry about the retail stores suffering because of this bad decision making. I would hate to lose my closest stores.


----------



## Spookywolf

Btw, if anyone got the BB jar holder, I would love to see a pic of the back side of it. I saw the outline of a possible Boney hat and would love to know if that's actually a Boney or another tombstone.


----------



## Boneybunch15

YC really needs to get their mess together. Knowing that there was going to be a big crowd on their website this weekend, they schedule maintenance? I can't log in on my phone or my computer. A lot of people were having problems with the mobile app yesterday.


----------



## blackcatlady

X-pired, for me it is a two-fold purpose - well maybe three-fold. 1) no stores close by 2) tradition and 3) the fun is in the hunt!!!


----------



## DarkSecret

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, nice to see the new pieces displayed with the old. So excited that the scale is right this year! Need to get the pumpkin with lid!
> 
> I was thinking about the cauldron issue. If you use battery powered tealights, another option would be to hang a small cauldron lower over the fire. Something to watch out for in thrift stores. You never know what you'll find there!
> 
> BoneyBunchLove posted pictures of her trip to one of the two large YC stores tonight. Same store that the Candle Enthusiast filmed at on Friday. She's going to also show us the front and back of all the BB pieces tomorrow which will be so great because I've yet to see the other side of the Grave Digger Jar Holder!
> 
> It's been a fun 24 hours. Heading to bed now.


GL what a great idea, I hadn't thought to look for a cauldron to hang lower. Michaels might have something like that, the tart warmer does hide her lovely face. I can't wait to go hunting for it, I'm sure there is something that will work somewhere. You all come up with some great ideas here, many thanks!


----------



## DarkSecret

blackcatlady said:


> X-pired, for me it is a two-fold purpose - well maybe three-fold. 1) no stores close by 2) tradition and 3) the fun is in the hunt!!!


100% correct, the fun IS in the hunt!


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma Lise - I agree with what you said about Hallmark! I was at the release in July (as usual) and I was astounded that the line of people waiting to get into the store was that much longer than years past.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Grandma Lise, I love your suggestion of a cauldron, if I can find one small enough. If I don't remove the tart warmer pole altogether, then I'll probably find something else to hang from it. For those that are worried about the pole placement, I've had those things come loose on other pieces like the spiderweb boat couple, and it's really an easy fix with a few drops of super glue gel. You could always shift the pole to a different angle and reglue if you want to burn tarts in the piece. I rarely use my Boneys for candles or wax though, except for tealights where I know it won't spill into the holders.


and i've been wriggling and jiggling and wiggling my pole all morning (ok, you perverts...my eyes are ^ up here...LOL) to TRY to get it to come loose but no luck so far. I think I'd like it better just sitting on the 'fire' and i would be able to actually see the witch.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> Btw, if anyone got the BB jar holder, I would love to see a pic of the back side of it. I saw the outline of a possible Boney hat and would love to know if that's actually a Boney or another tombstone.


it's a boney... didn't buy it but there is a jack-o-lantern face on one side (same as the candy dish) and a boney face round back.


----------



## Spookywolf

wickedwillingwench said:


> and i've been wriggling and jiggling and wiggling my pole all morning (ok, you perverts...my eyes are ^ up here...LOL) to TRY to get it to come loose but no luck so far. I think I'd like it better just sitting on the 'fire' and i would be able to actually see the witch.


Well that's typical luck. When you actually _want_ something to come loose, then it's stuck tight.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

Did anyone pick up the Clowning Around boney in a store that they could post side and back pictures of?


----------



## RavenLily

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Did anyone pick up the Clowning Around boney in a store that they could post side and back pictures of?


I hope this helps! He (or she?) is holding a cute rattle behind their back


----------



## grandma lise

Wycked Spiryt said:


> Did anyone pick up the Clowning Around boney in a store that they could post side and back pictures of?


I knew I'd seen it, and found it. Here's 6 views of the 2018 Boney Bunch Clowning Around - (click on the link, then scroll through the pictures)...

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/pcb.1842523015826102/1842522465826157/?type=3&theater









Here's one of six views of the piece posted on August 11, 2018 by BoneyBunchLove on Facebook. She received it as a gift from Yankee Candle.


----------



## grandma lise

I love this clown so much RavenLily. And you're right, a rattle! So perfect with a party theme!

Still hoping for pictures of the Grave Digger Jar Holder. I've searched everywhere. None to be found of all sides, but BoneyBunchLove will be posting video or pictures sometime today of all the pieces. I need to be more patient...I know...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

the back view of Clowning Around made me like it more, i must say. We'll see if i can get it cheap but it's still not a Boney to me.


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> I love this clown so much RavenLily. And you're right, a rattle! So perfect with a party theme!
> 
> Still hoping for pictures of the Grave Digger Jar Holder. I've searched everywhere. None to be found of all sides, but BoneyBunchLove will be posting video or pictures sometime today of all the pieces. I need to be more patient...I know...


I wasn't really planning on purchasing the Clown, but the rattle was just too cute! I'm going back to YC later today to exchange my Pumpkin Candy Jar (the orange paint on the bottom doesn't match the lid and triggers my OCD, ha!) and I will try and take photos for you of all sides of the Grave Digger Jar Holder if I don't forget


----------



## Luna77

Thanks for all the info everyone! I was able to go back and use my AAA discount but only with a printed coupon. I'm attaching some pics of the grave digger jar holder.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow, Lisa Johnson posted a solution on BoneyBunchLove for the Witch's Brew "cauldron height" issue! With this modification, you won't be able to use a lit tea light for a wax melt, but the orange battery operated tealight holder really completes the modification and look!

Or to use a wax melt, just raise the cauldron back up. Ingenious!









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2211838505512775&set=p.2211838505512775&type=3&theater


----------



## Batibat

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow, Lisa Johnson posted a solution for the Witch's Brew "cauldron height" issue! With this modification, you won't be able to use a lit tea light for a wax melt, but the orange battery operated tealight holder really completes the modification and look!
> 
> Or to use the wax melt, just raise the cauldron back up. Ingenious!
> 
> View attachment 559075
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2211838505512775&set=p.2211838505512775&type=3&theater


A couple of years ago I bought the metal flying witch TW. The bowl is up so high there was no way the wax was going to melt without bringing that bowl and tea light closer together. My then 14 year old grandson was at my house watching me trying to work out ways to raise the tea light when suddenly, he walked over to my wall and took down a decorative leaf I had hanging on it. He removed the swirly gold Christmas ornament hook the leaf was hanging from and attached it to the ring on top of the chain on the wax bowl. Voila’. I felt like a knucklehead but he not only solved the problem he came up with a beautiful way to do it! I guess that saying is true, “ a child shall lead us”.


----------



## grandma lise

Thank you Luna77! Not being able to see the sides you posted was driving me batty. I don't use jar candles, but there are ways around that for displays. I really like the classic Boney look to this one. 

Here's the picture from the YC website that shows the "BOO" tombstone...









Hopefully YC will resume providing front, back, and side views again next year.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Thank you Luna77! Not being able to see the sides you posted was driving me batty. So the Grave Digger Jar Holder has three tombstones - (3rd says "BOO") - two jack-o-lanterns, and a Boney. I don't use jar candles, but there are ways around that for displays. I really like the classic Boney look to this one.


I like this too! I'm really surprised they didn't show the side with the Boney on it first, as part of the BB collection.


----------



## Luna77

No problem! I just realized I didn't show the other pumpkin or the little bat which is my favorite part. It's just like the bat Boney Baby is holding.


----------



## blackcatlady

I think of the clown as holding a lollipop behind its back! There are weird shaped lollipops!


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow, Lisa Johnson posted a solution on BoneyBunchLove for the Witch's Brew "cauldron height" issue! With this modification, you won't be able to use a lit tea light for a wax melt, but the orange battery operated tealight holder really completes the modification and look!
> 
> Or to use a wax melt, just raise the cauldron back up. Ingenious!
> 
> View attachment 559075
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2211838505512775&set=p.2211838505512775&type=3&theater


Good idea, then you can paint the key ring black.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Does anyone know if you can get the batteries that go in those tea lights in bulk?


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> Does anyone know if you can get the batteries that go in those tea lights in bulk?


That's a good question. Occasionally I come across them in packs of 2 or 4. I hesitate to buy 100 or more at a time though. The other issue is finding a reputable online battery dealer. I need to ask my husband. He buys batteries in bulk.

I do replace my batteries as needed but sometimes the plastic latch on the battery cover breaks. I think I just tape the cover on when that happens.

[Edited to add]...

Boneybunch15, I checked with my husband. He didn't know because he doesn't use tea light batteries. Silly me...

I did a search, you can buy brand name tea light batteries online. Here's some choices - (50 cents a battery is what the dollar store charges)... https://www.google.com/search?safe=....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.1.158....0.nseptotKfro


----------



## grandma lise

Okay! Boney Bunch Love has all 12 of the Boney Bunch photographed and uploaded - (click on picture and scroll using the left arrow)... 

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/a.520219001389850/1867568386654898/?type=3&theater

Pirate Treasures holds a tea light in front, a votive in back.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

egads, for fun I just counted how many BB I have. I'm at about 70 now. Holy smokes...no wonder I have no idea where all of them are! (still unpacking from our move a year ago)


----------



## RavenLily

More pictures for Grandma Lise (and anyone else interested in the Grave Digger Jar Candle Holder)


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Where do I get a printed coupon to use my AAA discount?


----------



## Luna77

For AAA I first had to log in to my AAA page and search discounts. I can't get it to work now though- probably because I already used mine and I think it is one-time use. I hope it works for you! It had a lot of restrictions- in store only, stock on hand, only full price items, etc but still helped a lot!


----------



## RavenLily

Thank you for sharing the pics from BBL's Facebook, Grandma Lise. I didn't notice it in the store, but I really don't love that the Pirate's orange shoulder epaulets and trim around the hat are more matte than glossy. I guess I will have to wait to receive my online order to decide if he's a keeper, or if he gets thrown overboard


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Thanks Luna77.


----------



## grandma lise

RavenLily, each year I'm discouraged by the variations in paint quality. But then, looking back at previous years, it's always been an issue. I think what sets apart the earlier pieces from the current pieces is the amount of thoughtful, sculpted detail. Flying Witch, which has been mentioned in recent days, is a good example. That said, we still have at least one artist whose attention to detail is as good or better than Mark Cook's. That keeps me coming back. And honestly, I love all the pieces this year. And that Lil Witch is just so adorable! 

I ordered a battery operated turntable display today. Can hardly wait to play with it. I really like the Superstition Barrel and Jar Candle Holder with the fractured mirror pieces.


----------



## X-Pired

Luna77 said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone! I was able to go back and use my AAA discount but only with a printed coupon. I'm attaching some pics of the grave digger jar holder.


The spiderweb on the tombstone looks like some type of fern or palm leaf to me. Not really like a web. Or is it just me? Perhaps it’s just the angle or lighting?


----------



## X-Pired

wickedwillingwench said:


> egads, for fun I just counted how many BB I have. I'm at about 70 now. Holy smokes...no wonder I have no idea where all of them are! (still unpacking from our move a year ago)


Is it a challenge to display all of them?


----------



## grandma lise

This is too funny. All this time I thought there were only 6 sides to the Grave Digger Jar Holder. After reading X-Pired's comment, I went back to look at all the pictures posted here today and realized there are 7 sides not 6: 

"RIP" tombstone
Boney
tombstone partially covered with a web
stacked jack-o-lanterns
"Boo" tombstone
large jack-o-lantern
and a large web (between the large JOL and "RIP" tombstone)

That piece needs a turntable, large jar candle, and the Superstition Barrel. 

Thanks X-Pired. I didn't even notice the large web section until you mentioned the web on the tombstone looked like a fern (and it kind of does when looking at the small web from the side).


----------



## wickedwillingwench

X-Pired said:


> Is it a challenge to display all of them?


at some juncture, I can say 'no'. If we ever get our basement cleared out, we'll be putting up several linear feet of shelves ..probly 16 ft x 6 ft tall...for Halloween display. I also have a 6 ft wide shelf in my Halloween 'room' down there where some of the Boneys are now. Mostly the ones from last year.


----------



## X-Pired

I would love to see pics when you get the shelving finished and all of them on display.


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> RavenLily, each year I'm discouraged by the variations in paint quality. But then, looking back at previous years, it's always been an issue. I think what sets apart the earlier pieces from the current pieces is the amount of thoughtful, sculpted detail. Flying Witch, which has been mentioned in recent days, is a good example. That said, we still have at least one artist whose attention to detail is as good or better than Mark Cook's. That keeps me coming back. And honestly, I love all the pieces this year. And that Lil Witch is just so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Lise, you're so right, and don't even get me started on the issues with the black flocking. I only wish I was as lucky as most of you who have the earlier pieces- I don't know how, but I really didn't become aware of the Boneys until 2013, so I missed what looks to be the best of the rest. I really love the scale, detail and Victorian Goth vibe of those, but I just can't afford to back-purchase at the prices I see on eBay. Maybe I'll get lucky someday and someone will post one for sale post Halloween and not realize what a treasure they are parting with! And yes, this year's pieces are the best we've had since I've been collecting- although I do love my original Pet Cemetery. Just as they reissued that piece, I wish they would do that with some of the earlier ones- then again, it wouldn't be fair to do that as it might devalue the originals....
Click to expand...


----------



## RavenLily

Ugh, I'm tired and somehow I didn't post that reply to Grandma Lise properly- Hopefully you can make sense of it- sorry  Also, I just got my YC shipment confirmation- has anyone else received theirs? Soooo excited to receive the goodies!!


----------



## grandma lise

Yes RavenLily! I just got my shipping confirmation too! Yay! 

I think the prices will come down on the 2008 and 2009 pieces after Yankee Candle discontinues the Boney Bunch Collection. I actually saw some good values on a few pieces from the 2008 and 2009 collection this year. Boneybunch15 got some really good deals. It's been said many times here and elsewhere, don't invest in collectibles like the Boney Bunch. If they're an investment, sell them while they're still popular. They'll eventually show up in the thrift stores just like the Hummels and some of the earlier Hallmark ornaments. It's hard to be patient, I know. But you'll be able to add those pieces to your collection. Just not sure how long you'll have to wait!


----------



## OscarBelle

Ditto, just received shipment notification from YC. First time BB buyer, and ended up getting Designated Driver, Pirate Treasure, Witch’s Brew, Clowning Around, Grave Digger, and Death by Chocolate. Can’t wait to display them all!


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

Boneybunch15 said:


> Does anyone know if you can get the batteries that go in those tea lights in bulk?


I have been buying them in multi packs at Amazon for years. Never been disappointed with them and they are much cheaper than buying them in stores. You can buy like 20 of them for only $9. There are different prices and quantities.


https://www.amazon.com/s?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=2032+batteries


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Boneybunch15 said:


> Does anyone know if you can get the batteries that go in those tea lights in bulk?


Yes, I buy them on Amazon. You can get a bunch for next to nothing and they work just fine! I bought 10 CR2032 for $5.53 and free shipping. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00REWNF2M/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## grandma lise

Just heard from Kitty. She was reminding me to dig out my skeleton clingers and to get some Wilton Halloween candy confetti - (in Halloween theme shapes and colors, like bats or bones) - to use with Witch's Brew when I decorate. Remember the clingers? She sent me a picture...









We had a lot of fun decorating with these!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

I ended up placing three orders on the 25th. One about 2:30 a.m., one around noon and one in the evening, 

I received a shipping notice for the first order only. It will be interesting to see when the others shipped. 

In the first order I purchased Clowning Around, Witches Brew Boney, the Grave Digger candle holder, the pumpkin candy dish and candles.


----------



## Batibat

RavenLily said:


> grandma lise said:
> 
> 
> 
> RavenLily, each year I'm discouraged by the variations in paint quality. But then, looking back at previous years, it's always been an issue. I think what sets apart the earlier pieces from the current pieces is the amount of thoughtful, sculpted detail. Flying Witch, which has been mentioned in recent days, is a good example. That said, we still have at least one artist whose attention to detail is as good or better than Mark Cook's. That keeps me coming back. And honestly, I love all the pieces this year. And that Lil Witch is just so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Lise, you're so right, and don't even get me started on the issues with the black flocking. I only wish I was as lucky as most of you who have the earlier pieces- I don't know how, but I really didn't become aware of the Boneys until 2013, so I missed what looks to be the best of the rest. I really love the scale, detail and Victorian Goth vibe of those, but I just can't afford to back-purchase at the prices I see on eBay. Maybe I'll get lucky someday and someone will post one for sale post Halloween and not realize what a treasure they are parting with! And yes, this year's pieces are the best we've had since I've been collecting- although I do love my original Pet Cemetery. Just as they reissued that piece, I wish they would do that with some of the earlier ones- then again, it wouldn't be fair to do that as it might devalue the originals....
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to have discovered Boneys in 2008 and I purchased Aunt Hildy and Gravedigger. To this day they are my favorite pieces. They are very Victorian looking and just scream Halloween. I think this years pieces, on the whole, are the best that have been done since then.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RavenLily

Batibat said:


> I was lucky enough to have discovered Boneys in 2008 and I purchased Aunt Hildy and Gravedigger. To this day they are my favorite pieces. They are very Victorian looking and just scream Halloween. I think this years pieces, on the whole, are the best that have been done since then.


You are VERY lucky, and I do agree that this years pieces are the best, and most reminiscent of the early pieces of which you're fortunate to have!!


----------



## blackcatlady

I/we found a reputable seller that sells them in bulk - will try to find the name and get back to all - reasonable price too!


----------



## blackcatlady

and to think I bought Grave Digger Jar Candle Holder by MISTAKE!! So glad!! You all are right - wrong views vs "real views". I wanted Bonesy but also got him/her.


----------



## blackcatlady

Raven Lily - Pet Cemetery rules!


----------



## blackcatlady

I got shipping confirmations just a few minute ago - 11:35 cdt


----------



## grandma lise

Batibat said:


> I was lucky enough to have discovered Boneys in 2008 and I purchased Aunt Hildy and Gravedigger. To this day they are my favorite pieces. They are very Victorian looking and just scream Halloween. I think this years pieces, on the whole, are the best that have been done since then.


I love pairing those two pieces in displays! 

In 2008, I came upon an Ebay listing that was ridiculously expensive so I went to the Yankee Candle website to see if I could find it for a more reasonable price. That's when I stumbled upon the Boney Bunch in 2008. I couldn't stop giggling looking at them. Had I bought them that night, I could have gotten all 10. By morning the Bride & Groom had sold out but I bought the other nine. A year or two later, I finally got it too but for $150. So glad you got those two. Lucky you!


----------



## Batibat

grandma lise said:


> I love pairing those two pieces in displays!
> 
> In 2008, I came upon an Ebay listing that was ridiculously expensive so I went to the Yankee Candle website to see if I could find it for a more reasonable price. That's when I stumbled upon the Boney Bunch in 2008. I couldn't stop giggling looking at them. Had I bought them that night, I could have gotten all 10. By morning the Bride & Groom had sold out but I bought the other nine. A year or two later, I finally got it too but for $150. So glad you got those two. Lucky you!


The Bride and Groom from that year still elude me. The YC store I had back then only got 2 and both were purchased by employees and it was sold out online before I could purchase it. I’m happy they were kind of redone for this year because now I will have them for my 20th wedding anniversary. It’s not the same but I will be happy. Good for you for scoring all the other while they were still available though. We are soooo lucky.


----------



## Boneybunch15

How long does it usually take Yankee candle to send vouchers out? I have nearly 20,000 points, so I should be getting at least one voucher. I got my shipping confirmation and the points show on the fan club, but no voucher.


----------



## Impy

According to their site:

How will I receive my voucher?

Once you earn 10,000 points, a voucher will automatically be sent to your email address.


It's been too long since I got one though for me to remember if they really do send them right away or if you have to wait for the next month to start and get them at the start of the new month. And alas, my emails have failed me on this.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Impy said:


> According to their site:
> 
> How will I receive my voucher?
> 
> Once you earn 10,000 points, a voucher will automatically be sent to your email address.
> 
> 
> It's been too long since I got one though for me to remember if they really do send them right away or if you have to wait for the next month to start and get them at the start of the new month. And alas, my emails have failed me on this.


It's only 5 bucks, but free money is free money, and if my point history is any indication of the future, a lot of my past points will expire tomorrow. If they don't send me a voucher and my points expire, I am going to be raising hell because that is cheating customers out of their points. Where it says how many points I have, which is 19,488 it says that I need to earn 512 points to get my next reward. That tells me that they have already assigned 10,000 points to a voucher somewhere. I hope. I am not really into the candles very much, so the only things I want to buy to spend my vouchers on are Witch Kitty, Clowning Around and a pair of Dreadful Drips.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15, I'd give YC a call.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boneybunch15 said:


> It's only 5 bucks, but free money is free money, and if my point history is any indication of the future, a lot of my past points will expire tomorrow. If they don't send me a voucher and my points expire, I am going to be raising hell because that is cheating customers out of their points. Where it says how many points I have, which is 19,488 it says that I need to earn 512 points to get my next reward. That tells me that they have already assigned 10,000 points to a voucher somewhere. I hope. I am not really into the candles very much, so the only things I want to buy to spend my vouchers on are Witch Kitty, Clowning Around and a pair of Dreadful Drips.


I just got my voucher in my email. Hopefully yours comes today as well!


----------



## grandma lise

I just happened upon this report of glass shower doors and tabletops exploding... http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/tune...-furniture-exploding-spontaneously/vi-BBMw1H0 I immediately thought of those who display their Boney Bunch collection in glass cabinets. I'm at work without speakers so won't be able to listen to the report until tonight. I know of only one incident. My friend fell onto her glass coffee table but that's different from what they're describing as "spontaneous".


----------



## Boneybunch15

Thanks guys for the info on the batteries for the candles. I was having a heck of a time finding them. 
I did get my voucher, so now I have ordered the clown. He is just too cute. I hated paying shipping for him, but I didn't want to wait until Friday when I go get my daughter from college. There is a YC right down the road, so there wouldn't be any wasted gas, but I was afraid it might sell out. If I get my other voucher before Friday, I will stop in and get Witchy Kitty on the way back home.


----------



## Eric_Draven

Boneybunch15 said:


> Thanks guys for the info on the batteries for the candles. I was having a heck of a time finding them.
> I did get my voucher, so now I have ordered the clown. He is just too cute. I hated paying shipping for him, but I didn't want to wait until Friday when I go get my daughter from college. There is a YC right down the road, so there wouldn't be any wasted gas, but I was afraid it might sell out. If I get my other voucher before Friday, I will stop in and get Witchy Kitty on the way back home.


IKEA has the tea light batteries in stores. They’re cheap, but they only come in packs of 8 (I think). Hobby Lobby has rechargeable tea lights with remote control, but they’re not cheap.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I know this subject has come up before, but I can't find the threads. I was wondering if you all store your boneys in their original boxes, if provided or how else you store them. I do store each of them in either their original box with the styrofoam, or in another box with bubble wrap, all placed in those huge 35 gallon tubs. I am on my 5th tub. It sure is taking up a lot of space in my attic. If I wasn't really afraid of them getting broken, I wouldn't use the bulky boxes, maybe then I wouldn't have so much trouble with space.
How do you all store yours?


----------



## Batibat

Boneybunch15 said:


> I know this subject has come up before, but I can't find the threads. I was wondering if you all store your boneys in their original boxes, if provided or how else you store them. I do store each of them in either their original box with the styrofoam, or in another box with bubble wrap, all placed in those huge 35 gallon tubs. I am on my 5th tub. It sure is taking up a lot of space in my attic. If I wasn't really afraid of them getting broken, I wouldn't use the bulky boxes, maybe then I wouldn't have so much trouble with space.
> How do you all store yours?


I store mine exactly the same as you, right down to the totes. I don’t really think there’s a better way to store items as fragile as Boneys.


----------



## OscarBelle

For those of you that have both the Cat Nap and Nine Lives Later, which one do you favor most in terms of paint quality and size?


----------



## blackcatlady

OscarBelle I will be in my basement today and will check mine out and get back to you - because right now I can't remember (they have been packed away to long! I do know I like both of them - but cats rule! so do dogs though!


----------



## grandma lise

I store the 2008, possibly the 2009 collections in their original boxes. The rest I store in 12" x 15" lidded boxes. I take a strip of 12" x 60" bubble wrap, fold it in half two times, for a nice 12" x 15" cushion at the bottom of the box. I then wrap each piece in multiple layers of bubble wrap and place strategically in the box. Large heavy pieces on bottom, lighter pieces on top. I then label each box by year and pieces in pencil. Scary Poppins is stored in her original box then in a 12" x 15" box for stackability. Some of the 2017 pieces are huge. Haven't packed them yet. Relieved to see a return to smaller pieces in scale with the original collection this year.


----------



## blackcatlady

OscarBelle I just pulled out both these pieces (first boney view for this year - so thanks for the question!) Paint quality - my Nine Lives Later has an all around better paint quality. Nine Lives is about 2 inches taller than Cat Nap, Cat Nap is about 2 inches longer than Nine Lives. The cats on Cat Nap - because there are 5 cats on the nap vs. 3 on the Nine make the Nap alot of fun to look at - because of the paint "defects" - some cats are now calico!. If truth be told which one I prefer - I would honestly have to say I would want both. I don't remember what I paid for them and that may very well make a difference now. If I could only buy one it would be the Cat Nap because of 5 cats vs. 3 cats - it is simply more fun.. hope that helps.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Well, I used to have Nine lives later, but she has disappeared, so I have no comparison any longer. I do love Cat Nap however. I have a feeling Witchy Kitty is going to look very small next to her. 

I do know one thing, when I put up all my Boneys for storage this year, I am going to take inventory and label each tote with which ones are in that tote. If another disappears, I will know someone is screwing with me.


----------



## OscarBelle

Blackcatlady, I appreciate the thorough review, and love your “calico” reference. ? Given that we’re so new to BB collecting, I wanted to grab a few off eBay that are still reasonably priced, and that few simply has to include a cat piece!

Boneybunch15, I truly hope your Nine Lives Later turns up one day soon, and have you pleasantly surprised! We have a decent Joe Spencer Halloween collection, and even at that size, I’ve misplaced them in the past, and found it to be such a joy once reunited! ?


----------



## Boneybunch15

My husband told me to buy another one.... on him.  If only he knew how many I had bought " on him" already.


----------



## gloomycatt

I just checked my shipping notifications, and my boney bunch packages are set to arrive by end of day on wednesday!!! they have departed Chicago so excited! 
regarding storage, mine are displayed all year round in glass or plexiglas fronted cabinets. the ones I don't display anymore are bubble wrapped and in tupper totes. I got tired of cleaning up the styrofoam mess from the original packaging, and when i got the cabinets it sealed the deal to purge the boxes.


----------



## grandma lise

I have the 2016 Cat Lady. It needs a new home but may take me awhile to find it. Or maybe not. This weekend I'll look for it in the storage unit.


----------



## gloomycatt

Batibat said:


> The Bride and Groom from that year still elude me. The YC store I had back then only got 2 and both were purchased by employees and it was sold out online before I could purchase it. I’m happy they were kind of redone for this year because now I will have them for my 20th wedding anniversary. It’s not the same but I will be happy. Good for you for scoring all the other while they were still available though. We are soooo lucky.



Quick question- did you know they re-released the 2008 bride and groom in 2013? ( I think...)
I believe a lot of the ones on ebay etc are 2013s, not originals. there were minor differences, maybe, i can't remember. i have the re-issue myself, not the original


----------



## grandma lise

My shipment is in Kansas City. Won't arrive until Wednesday of next week, but I live in the Pacific Northwest, so that's to be expected. I wanted to add that some pieces need additional protection when stored. Daddy Long Legs comes to mind. The wire legs flex, and the legs can become separated from the body.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I was actually thinking about getting a daddy longlegs. Maybe I should think twice about that.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

my Boneys are scheduled to be delivered today...sadly, I'm out of state til tomorrow.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Mine are scheduled to be delivered today as well.


----------



## blackcatlady

I placed two orders within minutes of each other. The big shipment is due by the end of the day today! The little order (again placed minutes later) is not scheduled to be here until NEXT TUESDAY! Oh well - one beats none!


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> I was actually thinking about getting a daddy longlegs. Maybe I should think twice about that.


It's hard to find, but as I recall, the legs are welded together so when they separate from the body, they can be returned to the groves under the body. It's a fun piece. I back collected it and really like it.


----------



## grim gravely

Part of my online order arrived yesterday. There are a few more pieces that are scheduled to arrive on Saturday. I looked over most of my order and they were decent enough, paint wise. I've seen worst at the store so I'm happy with them. I did notice that Clowning Around was chipped behind the ear. The paint job was excellent but the chip bothers me. I contacted customer service and they are shipping me a new clown. I still haven't displayed Witches Brew to see if it has issues with the tart warmer placement, but she was painted well compared to others I saw.


----------



## grim gravely

I also noticed that part of my order was shipped in two shipments. Most of my pieced arrived in one large box and was rushed shipped. I think Yankee did that with our orders to cut down on the amount of pieces that have arrived broken in the past. I appreciated the larger box arriving faster with less stops on the way without the potential of getting damaged in transit.


----------



## Batibat

gloomycatt said:


> Quick question- did you know they re-released the 2008 bride and groom in 2013? ( I think...)
> I believe a lot of the ones on ebay etc are 2013s, not originals. there were minor differences, maybe, i can't remember. i have the re-issue myself, not the original


I did not know the Bride and Groom had been reissued, thank you for mentioning it. I’m looking for one so now I know to watch out for the dates.


----------



## gloomycatt

so my boxes are here! my witch has an imperfection, possibly a chip, on the left side of her face. not sure yet if I'll try to exchange her. my witchy kitty has a missing nose (the kitty on the back!) so not too worried about that one


----------



## gloomycatt

deleted post- sideways picture


----------



## Boneybunch15

My order came today. All the pieces look good. The skull anchor on the pirate boat is a bit distorted, but otherwise they all look great.


----------



## gloomycatt

face issue
lol it's the right side of her face


----------



## Batibat

I would love to see pics of all of everyone’s goodies. From what I’ve seen so far the paint jobs are much better than last year. I ordered the car and the pirate and I’m most concerned about those because I’ve heard those are painted poorly. Did anyone order those?


----------



## blackcatlady

Yes Batibat - I ordered the car and got it today. Of the four pieces I have gotten so far (one more is due) the car probably has the most "defects" - meaning sloppy paint - BUT - I have no intention of returning it because it is way to cute - can't wait to see what it looks like with the headlights and taillights lit. I hope they work!! My other pieces are witchy kitty, clowning around and grave digger jar holder (grave digger is amazing!!). Again, grave digger jar holder is the one I ordered by mistake!!!


----------



## Batibat

blackcatlady said:


> Yes Batibat - I ordered the car and got it today. Of the four pieces I have gotten so far (one more is due) the car probably has the most "defects" - meaning sloppy paint - BUT - I have no intention of returning it because it is way to cute - can't wait to see what it looks like with the headlights and taillights lit. I hope they work!! My other pieces are witchy kitty, clowning around and grave digger jar holder (grave digger is amazing!!). Again, grave digger jar holder is the one I ordered by mistake!!!


You know what, unless my car is broke I won’t return it either. I don’t have any Boney cars but they one just called my name. Also, I’ve been on the fence about ordering Grave Digger since I have 7 coming already, but you just made my mind up. Imma order it! &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Boneybunch15

I tried to upload some pics from my phone, but it wouldn't let me. 

Question: What are you all pairing your Dr. Boney with? I have him with my wedding/honeymoon boneys right now because I don't know anything else to pair him with. I have the same problem with Bone White. She is a loner too in my collection.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

blackcatlady said:


> Yes Batibat - I ordered the car and got it today. Of the four pieces I have gotten so far (one more is due) the car probably has the most "defects" - meaning sloppy paint - BUT - I have no intention of returning it because it is way to cute - can't wait to see what it looks like with the headlights and taillights lit. I hope they work!! My other pieces are witchy kitty, clowning around and grave digger jar holder (grave digger is amazing!!). Again, grave digger jar holder is the one I ordered by mistake!!!


I also ordered the Grave Digger jar candle holder by mistake. It is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I hope I love it as much as you do! Thanks for posting your thoughts on it!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

gloomycatt said:


> View attachment 559785
> 
> 
> face issue
> lol it's the right side of her face


 gloomycatt, is that just where the paint/glaze pooled?


----------



## Batibat

Boneybunch15 said:


> I tried to upload some pics from my phone, but it wouldn't let me.
> 
> Question: What are you all pairing your Dr. Boney with? I have him with my wedding/honeymoon boneys right now because I don't know anything else to pair him with. I have the same problem with Bone White. She is a loner too in my collection.


I won’t receive mine until tomorrow but I’m thinking it will be cute with Bobbing for Apples and Little Witch. Kind of a kids party scene.


----------



## Eric_Draven

Well, today is a dark day: I’ve officially run out of shelf space so I’m selling off some pieces. DM me if something here floats your boat. I really want to avoid the Bay of e and send these guys to good homes. 

2009 Wedding Cake
2009 Wedding Car / Limo
2010 Boney Couple in bed
2013 Bone White & 7 Dwarves
2014 Dig In Candy Coffin
2014 Dead End Taxi
2014 Boney & Clyde
2015 Pumpkin candy dish / jar holder
Boney Illuma Lid topper
Bride & Groom Spiced Pumpkin reed diffuser set new/sealed


----------



## grandma lise

When I ordered more Boney Bunch pieces at 75% off last year, I couldn't talk myself into getting the billiards piece. Then I got my order and what I received was really nice. Came across the piece again for practically the cost of shipping and decided to buy it. Really pleased with the quality. I've been visiting all my favorite stores for a couple of weeks. Last night, I found a few things I had and hadn't been looking for. The two-tier serving dish just had that Boney vibe. Love the spiders! Also got this year's Radko Halloween ornaments and garland. I feared I missed them. Phew! Apologies for sideways pictures. It's a miracle I was able to upload them! First time with my phone...


----------



## blackcatlady

Batibat - I do know that Grave Digger Jar is my favorite so far! the boney on it is hysterical! As far as cars I have the lino too. - I think it was called Dark Limo. Same size as the Designated Dog so you may want to take a look at it on ebay or wherever. Since Limo is still boxed until later I don't have details. Good grief September is for apples not Halloween! Heck I buy Halloween all the time!


----------



## grandma lise

Batibat said:


> I won’t receive mine until tomorrow but I’m thinking it will be cute with Bobbing for Apples and Little Witch. Kind of a kids party scene.


Batibat, love your suggestion! As a kid, my parents would let me host a sleepover party every three months. We loved putting on skits. Good memories.


----------



## blackcatlady

wycked spirit Grave digger jar is amazing glad Yankee didn't show the best view!


----------



## gloomycatt

Wycked Spiryt said:


> gloomycatt, is that just where the paint/glaze pooled?


it's possible that it pooled there, it feels kinda rough though. I might call the closest store to see about exchanging it. it's all I see when I look at that piece unfortunately


----------



## Boneybunch15

I went to Michaels and got some black craft/jewelry chain. I am going to lower the cauldron on Witch's Brew so it sits right above the candle holder. That way her face and the bottle of brew can be seen clearly.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Eric_Draven said:


> Well, today is a dark day: I’ve officially run out of shelf space so I’m selling off some pieces. DM me if something here floats your boat. I really want to avoid the Bay of e and send these guys to good homes.
> 
> 2009 Wedding Cake
> 2009 Wedding Car / Limo
> 2010 Boney Couple in bed
> 2013 Bone White & 7 Dwarves
> 2014 Dig In Candy Coffin
> 2014 Dead End Taxi
> 2014 Boney & Clyde
> 2015 Pumpkin candy dish / jar holder
> Boney Illuma Lid topper
> Bride & Groom Spiced Pumpkin reed diffuser set new/sealed


don't sell! just move to a bigger house!


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> When I ordered more Boney Bunch pieces at 75% off last year, I couldn't talk myself into getting the billiards piece. Then I got my order and what I received was really nice. Came across the piece again for practically the cost of shipping and decided to buy it. Really pleased with the quality. I've been visiting all my favorite stores for a couple of weeks. Last night, I found a few things I had and hadn't been looking for. The two-tier serving dish just had that Boney vibe. Love the spiders! Also got this year's Radko Halloween ornaments and garland. I feared I missed them. Phew! Apologies for sideways pictures. It's a miracle I was able to upload them! First time with my phone...
> 
> View attachment 559809
> 
> 
> View attachment 559811
> 
> 
> View attachment 559813


I love that tiered candy spider dish and have been looking for it for awhile. Non of the stores within a hundred fifty mile radius has it. 

Congrats on all of your cool finds!


----------



## grandma lise

Xpired, our HomeGoods recieved 2 of the tiered serving dish within the last week. I'm on the west coast. It's been a frustrating couple of weeks for me too. Hopefully, they just haven't gotten it in yet.


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma Lise - I was at two Homegoods stores last week. I was kind of surprised at how little they really had out for Halloween (I live in MN). But the comparison between Homegoods and TJ was even more interesting - TJ had very very few Halloween items out. Must have missed the timing (again). Now I won't be near a Homegoods until sometime in October. I will be near a TJ sooner than that - but now the boney's took my money - the thieves!!!!


----------



## grandma lise

HomeGoods opened here a few months ago. On my first visit two or three weeks ago, they had some Halloween items in the back corner. This week, almost everything is next to the front door, and there's a lot! TJMaxx went from nothing to lots in a short period of time. When Target puts Halloween out, it's overwhelming. No trickle there! The word I got last night was it will be out in two weeks but I'll keep checking every few days! 

Nuts! My YC shipment wasn't expected until next Wednesday. Just got an email that it's delivered. I can pick it up after work but won't be able to open it until late tonight.  

Will post pictures tomorrow. Likely sideways and upside down though because I have to use my phone. If anyone knows how to edit pictures once they're uploaded and posted here, I'd be most grateful!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

got my boneys today. The paint is MUCH better this year...and I love them. I got the witch and baby on the pumpkins, the doctor (that we LOVE!!!) and the pirate ship. I do wish they would scale them down about 20-25%...they they'd be perfect!!


----------



## grim gravely

My replacement clown arrived today. This one was much worst that the original. The original clown was painted nice and the face was great except for the chipped ear. This one is painted very sloppy. Glue all over his hand and all over the front. The black paint on the buttons was already rubbed off and random black paint was glazed into the body. The body on this one looks very bumpy and not as smooth as the other one. I would call or write Yankee about this but I don't feeling like arguing over this being a replacement already. I don't mind some flaws but this one looks horrible. I'll try to get to another store this week and see if they have any I can swap him out for.
I feel like the clown is just a bad piece this year. The few I already saw at my nearest store were either chipped somewhere on the face or the same issues with the paint. The rest of my original order looks decent enough to keep. They aren't perfect and I'm sure if I spend time looking each piece over I could find things wrong. They are good enough and aren't chipped. Hopefully I'll come across a clown that is decent.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i have been so very lucky with the paint on my boneys over the years. One year it's gonna bite me, I'm sure.


----------



## grim gravely

wickedwillingwench said:


> got my boneys today. The paint is MUCH better this year...and I love them. I got the witch and baby on the pumpkins, the doctor (that we LOVE!!!) and the pirate ship. I do wish they would scale them down about 20-25%...they they'd be perfect!!


My doctor and pirate were much better than what I saw at store. I am surprise that both pieces aren't sold out yet.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Did anyone buy the Witchy Kitty? If so, how does it measure up in size to the Nine lives later? Is it a lot smaller?


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunch15 said:


> Did anyone buy the Witchy Kitty? If so, how does it measure up in size to the Nine lives later? Is it a lot smaller?


Is it on the smaller size. It's about the scale of the dead in the water piece and the midget bride and groom they released a few years ago.


----------



## grim gravely

blackcatlady said:


> Grandma Lise - I was at two Homegoods stores last week. I was kind of surprised at how little they really had out for Halloween (I live in MN). But the comparison between Homegoods and TJ was even more interesting - TJ had very very few Halloween items out. Must have missed the timing (again). Now I won't be near a Homegoods until sometime in October. I will be near a TJ sooner than that - but now the boney's took my money - the thieves!!!!


I noticed Halloween sells very fast at my Home Goods. I was lucky enough to get there when they were still setup up the initial shipment. The store was filled with Halloween and fall decor/kitchen stuff. Within a a few days the store looked picked over. It looks like they are still getting replenishment shipments but nothing like the initial shipment.


----------



## blackcatlady

Grim - my clown has alot of glue dripping down his/her neck - otherwise it is okay - the head is not as centered to the body as I anticipated but I will keep it.


----------



## blackcatlady

HomeGoods - the closest store to me is 6 hours round trip minimum away - with no road construction (HA) - so I do what I can when I can. Got three items this year - all with of course black cats! I really do like that store!!! OH HAVE ANY OF YOU BEEN IN A STORE CALLED KIRKLAND'S? That one is about 6 1/2 - 6 3/4 hours away but am curious because I have never been in one.


----------



## blackcatlady

Boneybunch 15 - witchy kitty is MUCH smaller (hurray!)


----------



## blackcatlady

A few comments about Designated Dog. You may want to consider battery operated candles for this piece as the on/off switch for the car is on the bottom and you should wait for the wax to cool before turning the headlights/taillights off, plus the piece is heavy. I thought of the wax situation after blowing out the candles last night! Bonesy is really cute with the lit candle next to him - his face shines! Mr. Bones looks like he needed a designated driver when the candle next to him is lit. The headlights/taillights really make the piece even better.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

blackcatlady said:


> HomeGoods - the closest store to me is 6 hours round trip minimum away - with no road construction (HA) - so I do what I can when I can. Got three items this year - all with of course black cats! I really do like that store!!! OH HAVE ANY OF YOU BEEN IN A STORE CALLED KIRKLAND'S? That one is about 6 1/2 - 6 3/4 hours away but am curious because I have never been in one.


kirkland's is good but prolly not worth a 6 hr drive.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I got my clown today and it is good as far as I can see. The body was much darker than I expected from the picture on the website. The Last Tango Franks were darker than I expected as well. The last Franks were much lighter than this version.

I am happy with it though. I guess I will just pair it up with my other cat Boneys. Maybe one day YC will come out with a boney that I can pair my Bone White with.

I wish I could upload the picture, but I replaced the chains on the cauldron on the Witches Brew, so now it sits much lower. I can see her face and her brew bottle now. If anyone else wants to do that, if you have a Michaels Craft store, they sell the exact chain that YC uses.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi everyone. It was a dark, rainy night last night, so I decided to try out my Yankee skull. I grabbed a tealight of Autumn Leaves and lit it up. I knew the glass skull would probably shine well with a candle, but what I wasn't expecting was the awesome color effect. The Autumn Leaves tealight was orange in color, and the glass reflected the orange wax in the most eerie and fantastic way. The pics don't do it justice, but believe me, the whole skull glowed with this cool orange hue from the melted candle wax. When I saw it in the store I was immediately reminded of the legend of the crystal skulls and of the Indiana Jones movie about them. And seeing how amazing this looks when lit, I'm sorely tempted to go back and get another one. I'm thinking I could also use them as bookends on my bookshelf throughout the year since they're very substantial in weight. This little glass skull has quickly become my favorite thing from the new Yankee candle Halloween line this year. I can't wait to try it with different tealight colors!


----------



## grandma lise

My first shipment arrived Friday. They look good. Yay! Just waiting on the three witches and the Superstition Black Cat Taper Holder now.


----------



## grandma lise

I think the purple shows better during the day.









Superstition Flicker Branches Tea Light Holder

Still haven't figured out how to post portrait pictures from my phone, but can eventually get landscape to work. Yay! 

Feeling very fortunate that my first shipment is good because some of last year's were horrible, and unfortunately I was so busy, I never got around to shipping them back. Not good when you pay full price. That said, I was so disappointed, I waited until December to order the rest of what I wanted so got those at 75% off so I guess it's a wash. 

The oars on my pirate ship have some chipped paint. Not sure how that happened. Perhaps while shelved prior to packing in their boxes? It's just odd. I really lucked out too on handling during shipping. Almost all of the boxes were exposed to one side of the box. No hard hits. Relieved.

Spookywolf, really like the wax color effect on the glass skull! Might order some if still available. I'd like to try it with one of the multi-colored LED tealights that I salvage from the $3 plastic Halloween skulls that Spirit sells each year!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, and I should add. Very happy with Clowning Around. I actually like headless clowns. Less scary!


----------



## blackcatlady

Spookywolf should have added a dark rainy night makes it the epitome!


----------



## blackcatlady

Question to the forum - have any boney's even sold out yet??? Not that my heart will stop - I have mine (well, one to be delivered Tuesday).


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady said:


> Question to the forum - have any boney's even sold out yet??? Not that my heart will stop - I have mine (well, one to be delivered Tuesday).


We may see a few things sell out in the next two weeks. Sooner if a coupon's released. I know I won't think about putting another order in until I receive the rest of my order. Hoping it will be here on Wednesday. 

Looking forward to seeing more pictures! Or has everyone gotten their orders?

I'm still waiting on my catalog...hope it's here soon.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I actually finally got a catalog with the boneys in it. First one in 3 years that I have received.
I don't really plan on buying any more boneys. I was thinking of buying Witch Kitty, but as small as it is, it will not look good with my crazy cat lady and cat nap. Besides, I have another Nine Lives later coming to replace my lost one....still burns me up that I can't find the original.


----------



## blackcatlady

I thought of this the other day and then forgot to mention it. I didn't read that anyone misses the Yankee Steam Pumpkin series this year. I didn't care for them and thus never bought any - but I sure miss my ravens/crows!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

blackcatlady said:


> I thought of this the other day and then forgot to mention it. I didn't read that anyone misses the Yankee Steam Pumpkin series this year. I didn't care for them and thus never bought any - but I sure miss my ravens/crows!


I loved them and bought them but how many variations can they do?


----------



## X-Pired

Spookywolf said:


> Hi everyone. It was a dark, rainy night last night, so I decided to try out my Yankee skull. I grabbed a tealight of Autumn Leaves and lit it up. I knew the glass skull would probably shine well with a candle, but what I wasn't expecting was the awesome color effect. The Autumn Leaves tealight was orange in color, and the glass reflected the orange wax in the most eerie and fantastic way. The pics don't do it justice, but believe me, the whole skull glowed with this cool orange hue from the melted candle wax. When I saw it in the store I was immediately reminded of the legend of the crystal skulls and of the Indiana Jones movie about them. And seeing how amazing this looks when lit, I'm sorely tempted to go back and get another one. I'm thinking I could also use them as bookends on my bookshelf throughout the year since they're very substantial in weight. This little glass skull has quickly become my favorite thing from the new Yankee candle Halloween line this year. I can't wait to try it with different tealight colors!
> 
> View attachment 560547
> 
> View attachment 560549


Thanks for the great photo! I love this! Are you burning the votive directly in the skull or do you have it in something else placed inside the skull? 

Mine was delivered last week, but I have not used it yet. 

This question is to all of you. I appreciate any advice you have to offer. Do you put the votive candle directly into the skull (and boneys where applicable)? How do you keep the wax from sticking and building up on the bottom and sides? I read somewhere to add water to the candle holder. However, I also read not to do that as it could cause ceramic or glass to shatter from the heat of the candle. What do you do?


----------



## grandma lise

x-pired, I do not use votives in anything other than inexpensive glass votive holders. I would be particularly wary of using votives in the glass skull because I've seen molded glass pieces like that with large fractures in thrift stores repeatedly over the years.

What I do instead for ceramic votive holders such as the Boney Bunch is tape together two empty, plastic tea light cups together, cup lips meeting. I place that in the Boney Bunch votive container, then add my tea light on top. Easy. For the skull, I'd probably probably use a single tea light (because it's transparant) for maximum reflection of the flame throughout the glass. 

To float tea lights in water, I use a birthday candle to seal the bottom of the wick to prevent uptake of moisture into the wick.

I really enjoy the ambiance of candles.


----------



## Hearthfire

I wish Sofia would come back


----------



## blackcatlady

Sophia RU;ES


----------



## grandma lise

Skeleton Clinger looks so sad there's no new Sophia this year. I'm really surprised too. YC made a lot of changes this year. Perhaps they'll bring back Sophia next year. I thought she sold out each year. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Spookywolf

X-Pired said:


> Thanks for the great photo! I love this! Are you burning the votive directly in the skull or do you have it in something else placed inside the skull?
> 
> Mine was delivered last week, but I have not used it yet.
> 
> This question is to all of you. I appreciate any advice you have to offer. Do you put the votive candle directly into the skull (and boneys where applicable)? How do you keep the wax from sticking and building up on the bottom and sides? I read somewhere to add water to the candle holder. However, I also read not to do that as it could cause ceramic or glass to shatter from the heat of the candle. What do you do?


Hi X-Pired. I used a tealight in the glass skull. Votives would be too messy and too hard to clean up after. With a tealight, the wax is contained and you can just pop out the empty cup and replace it easily when done. Plus the tealight sits lower down in the skull than a votive would and really lights up the inside with a cool glow. I do burn votives occasionally, but I use a cheap glass votive holder when I do, and it's still a pain to clean up afterward. I've found that putting the votive holder in the freezer for about 10 minutes helps to pop out the used wax, but there's still some clean up to do. You can use cheap, unscented tealights, but I really like Yankee's tealights - they're really fragrant. I typically wait til they go on sale for $5.00, then stock up.


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Skeleton Clinger looks so sad there's no new Sophia this year. I'm really surprised too. YC made a lot of changes this year. Perhaps they'll bring back Sophia next year. I thought she sold out each year. Doesn't make sense.


I've read so many comments on FB and videos complaining about Yankee's changes this year in the Halloween items. Most are asking, "Where are the ghosts? Where are the ravens?" I understand everyone has their own decorating style, but I think the majority of folks want fun and traditional Halloween. Yankee seems so out of touch with their target customer, and their attempt at sleek and modern decor really bombed this year. Actually, I think the only profit they're going to see this year will probably the Boneys. And I'm still a little salty over paying full price for what I did get. I don't like how they withhold coupons for the BB release and then try to pressure everyone to buy with threats of low stock - buy now or they'll sell out. I'm watching carefully this year to see how long their inventory holds out. If the BBs are still available by the time they get around to offering a discount, then I think next year, I will stick to my guns and wait for coupons before I buy anything.


----------



## grandma lise

I think the reason for the price increase over the last 10 years is due in part to shipping costs. My buying habits have been consistant throughout the years. I buy what I most want at the time of release, then wait for coupons and discounts on the rest. Surprisingly, the "at scale" larger pieces were popular this year. Waiting for the rest of my order this week. Hoping, hoping I don't have to return anything... So far it's been a great collecting season.


----------



## Countess Dracula

grandma lise said:


> Skeleton Clinger looks so sad there's no new Sophia this year. I'm really surprised too. YC made a lot of changes this year. Perhaps they'll bring back Sophia next year. I thought she sold out each year. Doesn't make sense.



I absolutely love the Sophia line and I was upset she was not brought back. I posed this question to the associate at my store and he said yes Sophia has always been very popular and would always sell out. He said the reason she is not coming back is because, although very popular, YC felt this line did not deliver a large enough profit margin. He did not agree with this decision either. If she is a consistent seller and never makes it to the outlet stores it would seem a no brainer to bring her back this Halloween. 

I think YC screwed up badly with their "sophisticated gothic" approach to Halloween this year. I spent very little at YC this year for Halloween and do not intend to spend anymore. What I do not understand about their Halloween approach this year is, if they wanted to try something new why go all in and not offer at least another line or two of traditional Halloween items ( besides the Boneys ). Their facebook page was loaded with extremely unhappy people who were not spending their money with them like they have in previous years. I'm sorry to say unless they pay attention to the negative feedback they are getting next Halloween will just be more of the same. They are trying to target new buyers while forgetting what made their Halloween lines so successful in the past. Yeah, that sounds like a great marketing strategy.


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> I think the reason for the price increase over the last 10 years is due in part to shipping costs. My buying habits have been consistant throughout the years. I buy what I most want at the time of release, then wait for coupons and discounts on the rest. Surprisingly, the "at scale" larger pieces were popular this year. Waiting for the rest of my order this week. Hoping, hoping I don't have to return anything... So far it's been a great collecting season.


I was not interested in the car piece because of the dog driving, the pumpkin guy not really looking like it had much of a body, just kind of a blob under the pumpkin head and the tires on the car remind me of orange halves. JMO


----------



## Batibat

I have a question for any of you Boney experts out there, I purchased Bobbing for Apples from a member of a Facebook buy and sell group and I received it today. The bottom is stamped Yankee Candle but there isn’t a year stamped on it as well. I’ve seen it done both with and without the year and, as far as I know, it was never re-issued. My question is does anyone know why some have the year and some done? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## blackcatlady

How many of you that were expecting your boney's today received them???? My boney grave digger tealight holder DID NOT arrive - but that figures - involve the post office and it delays it - vs. straight FedEx. Supposedly boney is in town - only 7-8 miles away.


----------



## Boneybunch15

blackcatlady said:


> How many of you that were expecting your boney's today received them???? My boney grave digger tealight holder DID NOT arrive - but that figures - involve the post office and it delays it - vs. straight FedEx. Supposedly boney is in town - only 7-8 miles away.


Yeah, if you got a small shipment, they do that stupid smartpost crap and it delays it every time. Unfortunately we as the buyer don't have much choice unless we choose to have things shipped 2 day priority or overnight, etc. I really don't care to pay for that.


----------



## grandma lise

Pictures...









Witchy Kitty has some facial issues but painted features reasonably good on all three witches. Lettering is good on the book spines too.









LOVE the Superstition Black Cat Taper Holder. Very cat like, artful sculpt.









Witch's Brew is really nice, all views. Tart burner is missing 1/8" by 1/4" area of paint on the lip. Not sure if I care or not. Have some thinking to do!

Overall pleased and relieved.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> I was not interested in the car piece because of the dog driving, the pumpkin guy not really looking like it had much of a body, just kind of a blob under the pumpkin head and the tires on the car remind me of orange halves. JMO


Boneybunch15, when I read descriptions of Designated Dog by one of our forum members here, I knew I had to have it. I believe the pumpkin head is wearing a ghost costume. If so, it wouldn't be too detailed. I have all five of the pumpkin people, so am definitely planning to add it to the collection! 

Of this year's collection, which are your favorites so far?


----------



## blackcatlady

X-Pired - I was told by then was my Yankee store - now shuttered - that a FEW drops of water in the holder would work to remove the votive - it always worked for me.


----------



## blackcatlady

NO it has to do with tariffs!


----------



## blackcatlady

The dog makes it!


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> Boneybunch15, when I read descriptions of Designated Dog by one of our forum members here, I knew I had to have it. I believe the pumpkin head is wearing a ghost costume. If so, it wouldn't be too detailed. I have all five of the pumpkin people, so am definitely planning to add it to the collection!
> 
> Of this year's collection, which are your favorites so far?


My favorite has to be the doctor and nurse because it is so unique. I also like the witch's brew because the witch riding the broomstick is now one of my favorite pieces, and I was able to customize it. I like the pirate because that is the only pirate piece I have.


----------



## blackcatlady

Well - my grave digger tealight holder did arrive safely today. QUESTION have any of you found an orange sharpie or sharpies that are close to the oranges that Yankee uses? If so, please post the answer. My digger at first glance has 9 tiny places where the black paint has flaked off - no biggie because of the infamous black sharpie! But - even though it may be humorous (humor is in the eyes of the beholder) - grave digger tealight does not say grave digger.................
It says CRAVE DICCER! So, I really would prefer to have the c's be g's - hence the need for an orange sharpie.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I would love to see a boney bunch dracula. Is that possible? I know they have the bat boney, but a boney with fangs and a cape would be cool.


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady said:


> Well - my grave digger tealight holder did arrive safely today. QUESTION have any of you found an orange sharpie or sharpies that are close to the oranges that Yankee uses? If so, please post the answer. My digger at first glance has 9 tiny places where the black paint has flaked off - no biggie because of the infamous black sharpie! But - even though it may be humorous (humor is in the eyes of the beholder) - grave digger tealight does not say grave digger.................
> It says CRAVE DICCER! So, I really would prefer to have the c's be g's - hence the need for an orange sharpie.


I'm on my lunch and was looking at paint pens online. There are quite a few brands that come in orange that are appropriate for glazed ceramic and glass, but then there's the cost...

I wonder... do you have a ceramic shop in your community that might have colored paint pens available for use? That might be the way to go. Either that or return it for a new and hopefully better one!


----------



## blackcatlady

Thanks Grandma Lise! I will have to check and see about the ceramic stores - but maybe Hobby Lobby or Crafts Direct carry them. Thanks again! Never thought of calling them paint pens - that helps too!!!


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady said:


> Thanks Grandma Lise! I will have to check and see about the ceramic stores - but maybe Hobby Lobby or Crafts Direct carry them. Thanks again! Never thought of calling them paint pens - that helps too!!!


Paint pens work best on non-porus surfaces. The trick is in finding the right shade of orange. My original idea was to go to a place where you can buy, paint, and fire ceramic pieces. If they have paint pens, perhaps for a small fee you could try their orange paint pens. Paint pens can be purchase online, but also in craft stores. Let us know what happens. I think a lot of us will have the same issue with that piece!


----------



## blackcatlady

will let you know what happens! My first thought is the closet to me - a place called - of all things "the Peculiar Painter" will keep you posted

Flip side - how many of us Boney's are into the "peculiar"! Damn straight - most of us! We rule!


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> I would love to see a boney bunch dracula. Is that possible? I know they have the bat boney, but a boney with fangs and a cape would be cool.


Boneybunch15, it would be nice to have a Boney Dracula. You've seen pictures of Bonecula, right? He's from the 2011 Incredible Mr. Bones collection. At least two have sold this year on Ebay. I almost bought him in 2011, but put off buying him. I back collected him a few years ago.









Here's a better picture of Bonecula (with the Ghoul Band)


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> Boneybunch15, it would be nice to have a Boney Dracula. You've seen pictures of Bonecula, right? He's from the 2011 Incredible Mr. Bones collection. At least two have sold this year on Ebay. I almost bought him in 2011, but put off buying him. I back collected him a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 561369


No, I had never seen him. That is great. I can only imagine what he sells for.


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Boneybunch15, it would be nice to have a Boney Dracula. You've seen pictures of Bonecula, right? He's from the 2011 Incredible Mr. Bones collection. At least two have sold this year on Ebay. I almost bought him in 2011, but put off buying him. I back collected him a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 561369


I had not seen him either. Thank you for posting the pic. I will have to keep an eye out for him.

In your opinions, what was the best boney bunch piece for each of the years 2008 through 2011?


----------



## X-Pired

I found this haunted carnival tin sign to use as a backdrop for my Clowning Around Boney. 

The colors are more vivid than showing in the photo.


----------



## Boneybunch15

X-Pired said:


> I had not seen him either. Thank you for posting the pic. I will have to keep an eye out for him.
> 
> In your opinions, what was the best boney bunch piece for each of the years 2008 through 2011?


2008 The woman with the cobweb dress...is she Aunt Hilda?
2009 Woman with umbrella
2010 The band members, Pelvis O'Ghoul, and the headless horseman
2011 Headless shelf sitter, boney with chainsaw
2012 Witch on Broomstick
2013 Surfin Hearse, Bone white
2014 Boney and Clyde
2015 Boney Joel, crazy cat lady
2016 Catnap, punch rockers
2017 Sherlock Bones
2018 Pirate ship


----------



## wickedwillingwench

X-Pired said:


> I found this haunted carnival tin sign to use as a backdrop for my Clowning Around Boney.
> 
> The colors are more vivid than showing in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 561527


love that! and it is perfect with the clown!


----------



## Batibat

X-Pired said:


> I had not seen him either. Thank you for posting the pic. I will have to keep an eye out for him.
> 
> In your opinions, what was the best boney bunch piece for each of the years 2008 through 2011?


2008 Aunt Hilda
2009 Organ Player
2010 Ghost Rider
2011 Bobbing for Apples
2012 Hearse
2013 Frankenstein Couple
2014 Pet Cemetery
2015 Telebone
2016 Scary Poppins
2017 Head Chef
2018 Doctor Boney


----------



## X-Pired

This is my first year collecting Boneys. I purchased four of the new (2018) ones when they were released. I also purchased the 2010 Haunted Mansion off eBay. 

Do any of you have any suggestions or advise on what to be on the look out for when purchasing retired pieces? 

Also, what pieces have you back collected and what pieces do you regret not purchasing?


----------



## grandma lise

First off, X-Pired, where did you purchase the sign? I too love it!

In answer to your earlier question, I can't pick a favorite for the years 2008 - 2012. I treasure them all. In 2013, my favorite was the Boney Beach car, the chopper a close second. In 2014, Boney and Clyde. In 2015, the Boney playing the piano, Telebone was a close second. In 2016, the couple drinking punch. In 2017, Death by Chocolate and A Little Party. I'd add others if they didn't have significant scale and paint issues. This year...oh, that's really hard. Love them all. If I had to pick only two, I'd go with the ones that are "new" in concept: Doctor Boney and Clowning Around. I'd also add the two children. I realize the headless clown isn't "new" because it's a throw back to the 2009 "Balloon Head", but I really like the Boneys in costume.

Here's a link to Boney Bunch Love's photo album of the Boney Bunch collection, 2008 - 2017... https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBunchLove/photos/?tab=album&album_id=493099004101850

I've back collected quite a few pieces, including some that were sold by Yankee Candle though not part of the Boney Bunch collection: "The Ghoul Band", and Bonecula. The "Pumpkin Heads" were a real pain to collect. I drove all over the place to get all of them. 

Back collected Boney Bunch pieces are numerous: 2008 Bride and Groom, 2009 balloon boy, "Daddy Long Legs", 4-armed Boney - (I think I have it now, not sure) - Wedding Cake, and lady holding umbrella. In 2010, I bought the entire collection at time of release. In 2011, I bought most at time of release, but did not buy or back collect the water globe, two "sitters", Boney with chainsaw, or the jar topper. In 2012, I bought all at time for release except the 4-armed Boney holding two jack-o-lanterns. 2013 was similar to 2012, bought all but still don't like Bone White. I think I bought most in 2014 too, but didn't like a quarter to a third of that collection for various reasons. In 2015, I didn't like half of the collection, again for various reasons. I didn't collect all of 2016, but that was a better year, and I may go back and collect the few pieces I didn't buy at the time. in 2017, liked the collection, but not the scale or some of the themes. I don't plan to back collect five of those, but did back collect Rack 'em Up recently. This year, I'm looking forward to collecting them all. It's the best collection we've had since 2012.

I think the best way to back collect is through people here and Boney Bunch Love's Facebook page. Prices on Ebay tend to be better January through June, but ocassionally you can pick up a good deal July through December. I think the toughest part is prioritizing which pieces to back collect first. I think I printed pictures of the ones I wanted, then tracked their sold prices over time and waited for deals if and when I could find them. The 2008 Bride and Groom once sold for $400. I had to wait more than a year and a half to get one for $150. My last bit of advise would be to pay attention to quality when back collecting. Ask for pictures. I just bought Wedding Cake a second time because the quality of the first one wasn't up to my standards. 

Back collecting is a lot of fun. Enjoy!


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> 2008 The woman with the cobweb dress...is she Aunt Hilda?
> 2009 Woman with umbrella
> 2010 The band members, Pelvis O'Ghoul, and the headless horseman
> 2011 Headless shelf sitter, boney with chainsaw
> 2012 Witch on Broomstick
> 2013 Surfin Hearse, Bone white
> 2014 Boney and Clyde
> 2015 Boney Joel, crazy cat lady
> 2016 Catnap, punch rockers
> 2017 Sherlock Bones
> 2018 Pirate ship


All great pieces Boneybunch15! Have you been able to collect them all or are you still working on it? Headless Horseman is a huge favorite of mine. I love displaying him riding through my grove of black trees.


----------



## grandma lise

Batibat said:


> 2008 Aunt Hilda
> 2009 Organ Player
> 2010 Ghost Rider
> 2011 Bobbing for Apples
> 2012 Hearse
> 2013 Frankenstein Couple
> 2014 Pet Cemetery
> 2015 Telebone
> 2016 Scary Poppins
> 2017 Head Chef
> 2018 Doctor Boney


Batibat, of all that you listed, the 2012 horse drawn hearse tops my list. I haven't displayed it yet, but look forward to doing so. That one and the 2011 Pumpkins for Sale are huge favorites of mine. The years 2008 - 2012 were such exciting years! I'm so happy we have a collection again this year that's reminiscence of those years.


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> All great pieces Boneybunch15! Have you been able to collect them all or are you still working on it? Headless Horseman is a huge favorite of mine. I love displaying him riding through my grove of black trees.


No, I don't have the two pieces from 2008 and 2009. People just want much more than I am willing to pay. I do love the headless horseman too.


----------



## Boneybunch15

X-Pired said:


> This is my first year collecting Boneys. I purchased four of the new (2018) ones when they were released. I also purchased the 2010 Haunted Mansion off eBay.
> 
> Do any of you have any suggestions or advise on what to be on the look out for when purchasing retired pieces?
> 
> Also, what pieces have you back collected and what pieces do you regret not purchasing?


I agree with purchasing from people here or on Facebook. Just look for deals. I personally refuse to pay exorbitant prices for any of these pieces. It's the shipping that will kill ya too. Those prices have gone way up over the last couple of years.


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> First off, X-Pired, where did you purchase the sign? I too love it!
> 
> In answer to your earlier question, I can't pick a favorite for the years 2008 - 2012. I treasure them all. In 2013, my favorite was the Boney Beach car, the chopper a close second. In 2014, Boney and Clyde. In 2015, the Boney playing the piano, Telebone was a close second. In 2016, the couple drinking punch. In 2017, Death by Chocolate and A Little Party. I'd add others if they didn't have significant scale and paint issues. This year...oh, that's really hard. Love them all. If I had to pick only two, I'd go with the ones that are "new" in concept: Doctor Boney and Clowning Around. I'd also add the two children. I realize the headless clown isn't "new" because it's a throw back to the 2009 "Balloon Head", but I really like the Boneys in costume.
> 
> Here's a link to Boney Bunch Love's photo album of the Boney Bunch collection, 2008 - 2017... https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBunchLove/photos/?tab=album&album_id=493099004101850
> 
> I've back collected quite a few pieces, including some that were sold by Yankee Candle though not part of the Boney Bunch collection: "The Ghoul Band", and Bonecula. The "Pumpkin Heads" were a real pain to collect. I drove all over the place to get all of them.
> 
> Back collected Boney Bunch pieces are numerous: 2008 Bride and Groom, 2009 balloon boy, "Daddy Long Legs", 4-armed Boney - (I think I have it now, not sure) - Wedding Cake, and lady holding umbrella. In 2010, I bought the entire collection at time of release. In 2011, I bought most at time of release, but did not buy or back collect the water globe, two "sitters", Boney with chainsaw, or the jar topper. In 2012, I bought all at time for release except the 4-armed Boney holding two jack-o-lanterns. 2013 was similar to 2012, bought all but still don't like Bone White. I think I bought most in 2014 too, but didn't like a quarter to a third of that collection for various reasons. In 2015, I didn't like half of the collection, again for various reasons. I didn't collect all of 2016, but that was a better year, and I may go back and collect the few pieces I didn't buy at the time. in 2017, liked the collection, but not the scale or some of the themes. I don't plan to back collect five of those, but did back collect Rack 'em Up recently. This year, I'm looking forward to collecting them all. It's the best collection we've had since 2012.
> 
> I think the best way to back collect is through people here and Boney Bunch Love's Facebook page. Prices on Ebay tend to be better January through June, but ocassionally you can pick up a good deal July through December. I think the toughest part is prioritizing which pieces to back collect first. I think I printed pictures of the ones I wanted, then tracked their sold prices over time and waited for deals if and when I could find them. The 2008 Bride and Groom once sold for $400. I had to wait more than a year and a half to get one for $150. My last bit of advise would be to pay attention to quality when back collecting. Ask for pictures. I just bought Wedding Cake a second time because the quality of the first one wasn't up to my standards.
> 
> Back collecting is a lot of fun. Enjoy!


Thank you for all the great info and advise! 

The tin sign behind Clowning Around is a Bethany Lowe piece. It is made to sit as opposed to hang, which makes it perfect for display with figurines. I ordered it from Christmas Traditions.


----------



## Eric_Draven

This is my favorite scene in my collection this year. Just thought I’d share.


----------



## grandma lise

Eric_Draven, I really like those pieces displayed together. Bonesy caring around a leg bone should really give that student a clue that he's in danger! I really like the A Little Party piece. I want to try back lighting it with a tea light.


----------



## grandma lise

X-Pired said:


> The tin sign behind Clowning Around is a Bethany Lowe piece. It is made to sit as opposed to hang, which makes it perfect for display with figurines. I ordered it from Christmas Traditions.


That artwork is a "must have" for me. Love Bethany Lowe. Rarely buy it. Will make an exception this time if its still available. Thank you.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15, wow...Ghost Rider really has gone up in value. Hopefully you'll be able to find one at a better price during the off season next year.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&LH_TitleDesc=0&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> I've back collected quite a few pieces, including some that were sold by Yankee Candle though not part of the Boney Bunch collection: "The Ghoul Band", and Bonecula. The "Pumpkin Heads" were a real pain to collect. I drove all over the place to get all of them.
> 
> I think the best way to back collect is through people here and Boney Bunch Love's Facebook page. Prices on Ebay tend to be better January through June, but ocassionally you can pick up a good deal July through December. I think the toughest part is prioritizing which pieces to back collect first. I think I printed pictures of the ones I wanted, then tracked their sold prices over time and waited for deals if and when I could find them. The 2008 Bride and Groom once sold for $400. I had to wait more than a year and a half to get one for $150. My last bit of advise would be to pay attention to quality when back collecting. Ask for pictures. I just bought Wedding Cake a second time because the quality of the first one wasn't up to my standards.
> 
> Back collecting is a lot of fun. Enjoy!


I agree! I've back collected quite a few of my pieces and I think that's almost as much fun as the launch of the new pieces.  I know shipping can be high, but you also have to remember that these are ceramics (heavier) and the amount of packing needed to make sure they don't break means adding some bulk. But personally, I'd rather pay a little more for shipping and know I'm going to get it in one piece. I've ran into some horror stories with breakage when careless sellers just through something in a box with no protective layers.  If you check Ebay frequently you can find good deals there too. You just have to weed through the over-priced stuff, but good deals are there. 

The B2G2 coupon expires on Sunday, so I'm hoping there will be a dollars off after that. I wouldn't mind buying one or two more with a discount. I'm debating on the Doctor Boney piece, but I'm not sure what I'd display it with. Any thoughts?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I bet I could E6000 a paperclip to the back of that tin sign and hang it on the wall!


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Boneybunch15, wow...Ghost Rider really has gone up in value. Hopefully you'll be able to find one at a better price during the off season next year.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&LH_TitleDesc=0&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1


I hope so! It is one of the pieces on my list.


----------



## X-Pired

wickedwillingwench said:


> I bet I could E6000 a paperclip to the back of that tin sign and hang it on the wall!


Yes, that would work. It is versatile. Most signs have to be hung on a wall or propped against something. It’s great this can stand alone. But I definitely think it could be hung as well.


----------



## blackcatlady

HUGE SUCCESS - my Grave Digger tealight holder now says Grave Digger instead of Crave Diccer! GRAVE DIGGER HURRAY! What I had hoped would pan out for paint of course did not - well - ' if you buy a yellow and a black and mix them with beads you can make an orange' - NO - I am not an artist and don't want to be! Flip side- thanks for the most helpful suggestion about paint pens - but "up here" there is not a paint pen orange color. Success - at a local ma and pa hardware store a paint "thingy" (basically kids painting kit) - if you need info let me know. I bought and under the circumstances hubby got it to work (hubbies rule) - first the orange - well - okay but it needs more - add a little GREEN to the orange and at night it is a PERFECT match with the tealight light - a little off color difference during the day - but PERFECT at night Absolutely perfect - for a cost of $1.99 plus tax!!!! Flip side Krylon makes paint pens if that helps! Local stores had red, blue and nothing Halloween.


----------



## grandma lise

I spent some time after work tonight at my favorite thrift store. Wanted some new candle holders to use for Halloween displays. Found this one but can't use real tea lights in it. Remembered I'd bought some orange tea lights for a $1 last week at Target - (in the $1, $3, $5 area near the front doors). Pulled them out and turned one on. Oh my goodness, it's translucent. Creates a nice glow. Need more of these. Hope the pictures show the effect. In the package, they look solid orange.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I know, I have three pieces that don't really go with anything. 
I currently have my Bone White with the Punch Rocker and the Boos bus. She just doesn't go with anything.
I have my Dr. Boney with my other couple pieces. That piece really doesn't go with anything either. 
I have my Clowning around piece with my Crazy cat lady and Cat nap. I don't know where else to put it at the moment. If I can ever find the balloon boy at a reasonable price, I will put those two together.


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> Boneybunch15, wow...Ghost Rider really has gone up in value. Hopefully you'll be able to find one at a better price during the off season next year.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&LH_TitleDesc=0&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1


I have Ghost Rider. I found it on Facebook I think...I have bought so many this year I am forgetting which site I bought them from.


----------



## Dana Dark

OMG! I'm so frustrated! My first shipment came in and I got the Witches Brew and when I open it did not have the hanging tart burner so I had to call and get a replacement. Yankee Candle is always very friendly when I call them and immediately shipped out a replacement. I just got the replacement today and guess what! This witch has no tart burner either!!! So I had to call again and ask for another second replacement! I told them to please look inside and check before they send it to me. Now I'm going to have three of these Boney's in which two are defective unless somebody can rig up some kind of tart burner for them. I asked if they could sell just the tart burners and they said no.


----------



## grandma lise

That's a first Dana Dark. Wow, that's a first and NOT good. YC can't be happy about this either. I'd be really frustrated too. That said, the witch without the tart burner is still a nice piece so hang onto them. Hope three times is a charm.


----------



## Dana Dark

No tart anywhere.


----------



## Dana Dark

Ha! I like that, 3's a charm


----------



## grandma lise

In 2016, the non-profit I worked for closed so I didn't get to decorate for our festival/fundraiser's poster distribution volunteers that year. In 2017, I revived the festival and transitioned it to an established non-profit, so got to decorate again for the poster distribution volunteers (and posted pictures last year here on the 2017 Boney Bunch thread, I think, not sure because I didn't decorate with the Boney Bunch). 

This year, after successfully transitioning the festival/fundraiser in 2017, I'm no longer involved because I'm working more and lead a diabetes group that really keeps me busy. So feeling a bit sad that I won't have a party to decorate for later next month. And decorating at the house, which is quite small, is difficult because I'm continuing to purge and reorganize my Halloween and Christmas decor.

Feeling a bit sad about all this so revisiting pictures of past year Boney Bunch displays. One of my favorites is from 2015 when I re-displayed my 2008 Boney Bunch Collection, without the bride and groom, but with the addition of the 2011 Bonsey, another classic piece in the collection!

Given that this year's collection returned to it's beginnings, I thought it would be fun to share pictures of the 2008 collection with you all again...


----------



## grandma lise

Three more pictures...


----------



## grandma lise

And here's the last three...

























This is the entire display, working clockwise around the table beginning with the mother with baby in stroller. 

Love the Boney Bunch collection so much this year. And these pictures bring back more good memories for me. 

(Hopefully a moderator will come along and re-orientate the last two pictures).


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, I forgot to add... I normally use real tea lights in my displays, but when decorating for non-profits, not allowed to, so I have to use battery operated tea lights. And then there are some pieces, such as the glittered silhouette pieces that require battery operated tea lights too. To compensate, I use miniature, battery operated, orange LED light strings and glass pebbles to add more light to the display. I so love the flicker of the candle's flame.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Very nice display Lise, I love it!!!!!

I am glad I didn't pay a lot of money for the Dead from the neck up Boney. It is small!! I didn't realize how small a piece it was. I got it for about what the original price was plus shipping. When you back collect, you don't always realize what the size of some of these pieces are. I had only seen it in a Youtube video and well, it looked bigger on camera, LOL.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> Very nice display Lise, I love it!!!!!
> 
> I am glad I didn't pay a lot of money for the Dead from the neck up Boney. It is small!! I didn't realize how small a piece it was. I got it for about what the original price was plus shipping. When you back collect, you don't always realize what the size of some of these pieces are. I had only seen it in a Youtube video and well, it looked bigger on camera, LOL.


That was a steal. That piece goes for far more than that on Ebay. 

Yes, it really helps to see the pieces displayed in groups in the Halloween catalogs. But even then, I can be fooled. I really like the smaller figures because they're useful sometimes... 









I really like these two together, I think I had the Bat Boy clingers flying around the trees one year.









They're great for crowd scenes. Balloon Head is small. Bat Boy's even smaller, Bat clinger smaller yet. 









One-Eye holding a pumpkin was just what was needed with the baby in the carriage.

I think I'm going to try to stop by Target every day now. Today, I got some "Starry Lights" which are also referred to as fairy lights in the color purple for $3. Mine is about 7 to 8 foot in length with 11 lights, spaced 8" apart. And the wire is purple which is better than silver. These might be nice inside my small haunted houses or black trees.

If they'd been TWINKLING lights I would have been over the moon, but no. 

They also had fairy lights in orange and multi - (a combination of orange, white, and purple). Don't know if those are twinkling or not.


----------



## Batibat

grandma lise said:


> And here's the last three...
> 
> View attachment 561859
> 
> 
> View attachment 561869
> 
> 
> View attachment 561879
> 
> 
> This is the entire display, working clockwise around the table beginning with the mother with baby in stroller.
> 
> Love the Boney Bunch collection so much this year. And these pictures bring back more good memories for me.
> 
> (Hopefully a moderator will come along and re-orientate the last two pictures).


I have both Aunt Hilda and Grave Digger myself, and yes they do bring back such good memories. My daughter and I were both thrilled the year this collection was released and we so happy to have a YC store in our town back then. Ahhhh, the good old days.


----------



## Batibat

Boneybunch15 said:


> I know, I have three pieces that don't really go with anything.
> I currently have my Bone White with the Punch Rocker and the Boos bus. She just doesn't go with anything.
> I have my Dr. Boney with my other couple pieces. That piece really doesn't go with anything either.
> I have my Clowning around piece with my Crazy cat lady and Cat nap. I don't know where else to put it at the moment. If I can ever find the balloon boy at a reasonable price, I will put those two together.


I have grouped Dr. Boney, Bobbing for Apples, and the new Frankenstein couple together. I think of the Frankenstein couples as Boneys in costume. That’s my little “Halloween Party” display. I think the new little clown would fit in perfectly with this group.


----------



## blackcatlady

These candles are GREAT! I hope they are still available when I get to a Target - two hours round trip south and two hours round trip north - BUT - fantastic! .... and us "groupies" may be still ahead of the game!!! Groupies and Boney's rule!


----------



## blackcatlady

According to Christmas Traditions website - this sign is ready for an easel! What a fantastic sign!


----------



## blackcatlady

I went through this with Bed Bath Beyond - silicone stemless sleeve wine glasses - no one could figure out in shipping that Sea Turtles do NOT look like Flamingo's! or Palm Trees - or Anchors!!! Finally the MOST helpful people in customer service - got the turtles - no store and I mean NO store had them in stock. within a two state radius! Thank God for good customer service people that give a sh - - This was after the FOURTH try. Still Hats off to the service!


----------



## blackcatlady

Hey - can we vote Grandma as President of the "Aficionado" supreme????

Grandma's always rule!!!!!


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady, I picked up a set of chisel tip paint pens that includes an orange one in the papercrafting area at Target today for $14.99. Would love to see a picture of the lettering on your Grave Digger. Also a picture of what you used to correct the lettering. Let me know if I can help you post a picture.


----------



## X-Pired

blackcatlady said:


> According to Christmas Traditions website - this sign is ready for an easel! What a fantastic sign!


It actually has an easel on the back. That is what makes it stand up on a table top. You will love it! 

The tin is thin and the first one I received arrived damaged. Customer service was great though and they sent me out a replacement right away.


----------



## Madjoodie

So I just couldn't stop myself from buying more Boneys with the 25% off this weekend. That doctor piece (which I'm wondering how it would look paired with the chainsaw Boney and his pumpkin about to be "operated" on) just kept calling my name. This is my first online order of this year, so fingers crossed for at least a semi-decent paint job.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow. I'm not getting any emails from Yankee Candle. Did a search and here's the coupon - (code TWOGOOD). Expires today, September 9th...









Now to decide on a few more pieces to buy today.

Thanks Madjoodie!


----------



## Nstope

Hey everyone. Does anyone have a Yankee Outlet Store close by? I saw this picture on Instagram. It was taken at a Yankee Outlet and has this Pumpkin person Holder! I’m just wondering if anyone has seen others?


----------



## grandma lise

Nstope, that's interesting. It looks like the witch flying on a broom with a jack-o-lantern tea light holder from the 2011 "pumpkin head" collection...









You have a good eye! They must have found some old stock. Hope you're able to get it.


----------



## grandma lise

Here's more pictures...


----------



## grandma lise

Finally made my decisions. Ordered Designated Dog, Last Tango, and Superstition Jar Barrel with the 25% off coupon. 

Thanks again Madjoodie!


----------



## blackcatlady

I love this pumpkin! I do not know of any outlet anywhere near me - time to do a search!


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma I love my designated dog! I got nothing for 25% off!!!! NOTHING NOTHING!!!!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, trying to upload pictures from my phone. The tin sign is dimensional! The banner, upper black star, and the sign (that the clown is holding are all raised). And the colors, oh my, they are perfect for the Boney Bunch. The orange is a lovely tangerine orange. X-Pired, I've been looking for art work with this theme in these colors for years. Thank you so much for sharing this awesome find with us here!

Hoping by posting two views of the sign at an angle you can see what I'm seeing...

Where is everyone?! Hello... Exciting things are happening here and you all are missing out!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

You did a great job on those photos. That is a fantastic sign! It’s on my wishlist!


----------



## grandma lise

Wycked Spiryt said:


> You did a great job on those photos. That is a fantastic sign! It’s on my wishlist!


Let me know if you need the link from the Christmas Traditions website. Oh, I forgot to mention. It does have a hanger on the back, so you have two display options: tabletop or wall.


----------



## X-Pired

Mine does not have a hanger on the back. Perhaps it too is defective. That's okay; I display it on a table anyway. I love your photos grandma lise.


----------



## grandma lise

That's too bad X-Pired. Mine is not top centered. It's a little over to one side so it will hang properly.

I went back to Target tonight and finally found the witch's cauldron that Hearthfire found in the Dollar Spot area of Target. Grabbed it. Here's a picture. I think the scale is right for Witches Brew. What do you think?


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma - please keep these posts coming - it makes those of us (me) drool over what I could have if I lived close enough to anything - plus the biggie by you Grandma - my analysis so said the forum is on the down slide! Come on people - in 2015 we had hundreds of pages listed - now 78! Wale up and think Halloween!!! LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> That's too bad X-Pired. Mine is not top centered. It's a little over to one side so it will hang properly.
> 
> I went back to Target tonight and finally found the witch's cauldron that Hearthfire found in the Dollar Spot area of Target. Grabbed it. Here's a picture. I think the scale is right for Witches Brew. What do you think?


That cauldron works great with Witches Brew. I have a huge antique cast iron cauldron in my yard and usually put a witch with it for Halloween. Thinking of that scale your cauldron with this piece is a good size. It looks like it was made for it. 

Are you going to remove the metal tart warmer post or leave it?


----------



## X-Pired

Double post.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks X-Pired. Surprisingly, it's not centered properly. I don't think the post is removable, but will attempt to bend it. Perhaps this weekend.


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady, did you get Witch's Brew?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

grandma lise said:


> Let me know if you need the link from the Christmas Traditions website. Oh, I forgot to mention. It does have a hanger on the back, so you have two display options: tabletop or wall.


Thank you. I found the website and ended up ordering a few other things as well. It would be easy to spend a lot of money there, LOL!


----------



## blackcatlady

No Grandma Lise - I did not get witches brew. What does it smell like? My very most favorite ever from Yankee is Spiced Pumpkin - but of course I have many other scents too! Currently using Macintosh apple


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady, I like the fruity scents too, especially in the fall. Apologies...I was referring to the Boney Bunch tart burner, Witch's Brew - (the witch with the cauldron). Did you get that one?


----------



## Ditsterz

I was under the impression that yc made halloween scenterpiece warmers. I've only seen the spider web one on ebay though. I found 2 pumpkin shaped taupe and orange but they look fall not halloween. I was hoping to find a jack o'lantern or bat shaped warmer. (Any halloween theme really but shaped) I see they made super cute christmas themed ones like the tree, snowman and penguin. Is the spider web warmer the only halloween themed scenterpiece?


----------



## Hearthfire

grandma lise said:


> That's too bad X-Pired. Mine is not top centered. It's a little over to one side so it will hang properly.
> 
> I went back to Target tonight and finally found the witch's cauldron that Hearthfire found in the Dollar Spot area of Target. Grabbed it. Here's a picture. I think the scale is right for Witches Brew. What do you think?


That looks perfect! I'm so glad you found it. That dollar spot is full of goodies this year!


----------



## grandma lise

Ditsterz, I hope someone comes along to answer your question - (I don't use scented products in my home).

Looking around on Ebay tonight, someone got the 2017 The Boney Suspects for $55... https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

I would have considered buying it for that price.


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma No I did not - heard too many problems with the cauldron - if that's the one you are referring to (tart warmer). Flip side -I loved the Christmas Traditions sign did not order it -I thought their shipping is outrageous! OR is it that heavy in addition to BIG??? ..shipping coupons????

Flip flip side - I did not forget about Grave Digger tealight - just more thoughts in line - thinking - well - maybe ((hubby suggests) we could do better. If we can get two hours north or two hours south I will let you know - but am still so happy with it!

Fruity scents - oh that works for me! flowers - NO - but love their beauty


----------



## blackcatlady

KEEP THIS THREAD GOING It makes my heart sing and hubby says with my voice I could clear out an auditorium in seconds flat! gee thanks love of my life!!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I also wanted to order from the Christmas Traditions website, but shipping costs are too high. Love their Halloween merchandise, just not the cost of shipping.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, shipping has gotten very expensive. I've shopped on eBay for 20+ years now. Unlike most of you, I live on the west coast and unfortunately most of the stuff I buy is on the east coast, so I get what you're saying. Whenever I find something I want on the west coast, I do a little happy dance. My shipping from California to Washington for the tin sign was only $11.58. 

blackcatlady, yes, I was referring to the witch with the cauldron. It's nice to have another "lady". The witch's hair and dress is nicely detailed too. I encourage you to get her, perhaps at 50% or 75% off later this year. 

I have to say, I've been having so much fun at the thrift stores this week - (that is, when I'm not at Target!). I've gotten some really nice Halloween decor. Will try to post pictures this weekend. My YC order arrives Tuesday. Can hardly wait. Hope I get a good Designated Dog. 

I'm going to start decorating my office cubicle tomorrow, but it will take a while because it's a half-mile walk from my car to the office!


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Yes, shipping has gotten very expensive. I've shopped on eBay for 20+ years now. Unlike most of you, I live on the west coast and unfortunately most of the stuff I buy is on the east coast, so I get what you're saying. Whenever I find something I want on the west coast, I do a little happy dance. My shipping from California to Washington for the tin sign was only $11.58.
> 
> blackcatlady, yes, I was referring to the witch with the cauldron. It's nice to have another "lady". The witch's hair and dress is nicely detailed too. I encourage you to get her, perhaps at 50% or 75% off later this year.
> 
> Cannot wait to see photos of your thrift shop finds! I adore thrift shops and have found some of the most unusual things there that are absolute favorites.


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Ditsterz, I hope someone comes along to answer your question - (I don't use scented products in my home).
> 
> Looking around on Ebay tonight, someone got the 2017 The Boney Suspects for $55... https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I would have considered buying it for that price.


Did you read the descritpion of the peeling paint and scratches on this piece? I considered buying it but knew that over time those two things would bother me. I'm new at collecting boneys and didn't realize that was a great price. Do you think that price offset the conditon? I hope you know what I'm asking. It's early and haven't had coffee yet, LOL!


----------



## blackcatlady

No Grandma I did not get the witch with cauldron - I have not had good luck with the tart warmers - they never seem to hang correctly!


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady, the functionality of the tart warmers seems to be a problem in recent years. Will let you know if I'm able to bend and center mine.

X-Pired, as I recall, there were lots of problems with The Boney Suspects: ceramic cups breaking loose in shipping, sometimes breaking one or more of the figurines. If you decide to buy it, go back and read the 2017 Boney Bunch thread beginning with page 82. I'd also suggest instructing the seller to secure those cups prior to shipping.

After seeing what it was selling for, I thought briefly about getting one, but probably won't. There are just so many other things I want more. 

My plan is to post pictures of this week's finds in the thrift store thread. Will let you know. And yes, I agree. Thrift stores are the best! Shopping on Tuesday and Thursday afternoons or early evenings works best for me! Would love to see some of your favorite finds too.


----------



## grandma lise

I posted pictures of my recent thrift store finds on page 5 of the "2018 Yard Sale, Thrift Store..." thread here... https://www.halloweenforum.com/gene...t-giveaways-curb-alert-finds-treasures-5.html

I finally got around to buying the Raven Night Screen Double Tea Light Holder from last year. I think it sold out before I was ready to order it. On the other had, if I did get it, I'll now have two which wouldn't be a bad thing, right? https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...1313&_nkw=yankee+candle+raven+screen&_sacat=0

Has anyone received their shipment from ordering with the 25% off coupon last weekend? My shipment is expected on Tuesday. It's hard waiting. Looking forward to seeing pictures of what you ordered!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I am pretty new to buying boney bunch figurines. Last year was the first time I bought them at the Yankee Halloween preview weekend. Last year i bought "Death by Chocolate", "Head Chef", and "Nine Lives Later". Since I hadn't purchased boney's in the past, I assumed that the sizing of the figures were the norm. Not until I joined this forum did I realize that they were too big. This year I bought the Boney baby and the Lil witch tealight holders. I love them both and have already burned many tealights in them. The non-boney accessories were so much better in past years. So disappointed this year. Hope they listen to their customers and do much better next year.


----------



## X-Pired

I ended up missing the 25% off sale. I hope they have another. I bought everything I really wanted the first day they had Halloween available even though it was in three orders, lol! I wish I had waited on a couple of pieces but oh well. Next year I will know. 

I purchased the 2008 metal tea light haunted house as well as the ceramic 2010 haunted mansion jar holder from eBay. The ceramic jar holder came today. I have tried putting battery operated candles in it but you can’t see them once the roof (top) is in place. The light isn’t showing up much through the small openings in the windows and roof. I’m afraid to burn a real candle in there with the roof in place even though it has an opening in the top for the flame. I read somewhere that it causes the paint to peel on the inside. Is this true? Any suggestions or explanations as to what I am missing? Does anyone else have this piece and how do you light it? 

Grandma Lise, thank you for referring me to last years Boney thread with page number. And thanks for posting those pics on the other thread. I’ll head over and check them out now. I’ll post photos of some of my thrift shop discoveries as soon as I can.


----------



## X-Pired

There is a 2008 Boney bride and groom on eBay right now for 149. Is that a high price for this piece? They seem to be difficult to find. Also, the seller offers info on out to tell the difference between the 2008 and the latter iteration. Is it an accurate wat to tell? 

Here is the listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-YANKE...838396?hash=item4b4f0d98fc:g:m3QAAOSwik9bj6B9


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Just read your post about the 2008 bride and groom on Ebay for $149. I looked at the listing and read what the seller wrote about it and how to distinguish between the 2 years of its production. I found it really odd that the seller provided a paragraph about her husband leaving her and their child. That shouldn't be mentioned on an Ebay listing. Weird.


----------



## X-Pired

ScareyCarrie said:


> Just read your post about the 2008 bride and groom on Ebay for $149. I looked at the listing and read what the seller wrote about it and how to distinguish between the 2 years of its production. I found it really odd that the seller provided a paragraph about her husband leaving her and their child. That shouldn't be mentioned on an Ebay listing. Weird.


Yes, it is inappropriate. I chalked it up to the lady going through a difficult time and just not thinking clearly. I think it may hinder sales as opposed to helping. I know I personally would not buy from her because if there was an issue with the transaction I would be hesitant to call her on it. So best to not even go there and stick with sellers that are a little more professional. Others may feel the same.


----------



## grandma lise

X-Pired, I'm not comfortable with that listing either. The flea bite on the bride's face would be a no go for me, at any price. I think the 2008 collection is losing value. Those of us who began collecting the Boney Bunch in 2008 are having a hard time storing and maintaining it. As a result, collectors began selling their Boney Bunch collections a few years ago. I'd listen and watch for opportunities here and on Boney Bunch Love's Facebook site. 

I encourage you to try burning one or two tea lights in the bottom of the Boney Bunch ceramic mansion. It's glazed on the inside. I don't anticipate a problem. And I think you'll enjoy it more too. Looking forward to seeing your thrift store finds!


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie said:


> I am pretty new to buying boney bunch figurines. Last year was the first time I bought them at the Yankee Halloween preview weekend. Last year i bought "Death by Chocolate", "Head Chef", and "Nine Lives Later". Since I hadn't purchased boney's in the past, I assumed that the sizing of the figures were the norm. Not until I joined this forum did I realize that they were too big. This year I bought the Boney baby and the Lil witch tealight holders. I love them both and have already burned many tealights in them. The non-boney accessories were so much better in past years. So disappointed this year. Hope they listen to their customers and do much better next year.



I think Boney Baby and Lil Witch are adorable. I don't know about Nine Lives Later but Death by Chocolate and Head Chef are both within scale. I love this time of year. You chose well!


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma - I absolutely love the Raven Screen Night Double two of this is worth it! it is definitely worth it! No coupons for anything but candles. Will check out your posts..


----------



## blackcatlady

Flip side - can't justify the two hours north or south when there is nothing else that is needed vs. gas price ($$$$) = hope Target still has some dollar finds !!! Does (Target) have a Halloween display? ..... well maybe worth the trip if lunch is out and paid for by hubby!


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady, there are a lot of pictures of items from the Target Dollar spot posted on the Target thread. Most of it is small. If you see something you want, I could try to pick it up and ship it to you. Just PM me.


----------



## gloomycatt

I agree with everyone else regarding that listing, personally I would stay away. 
still looking for a new cabinet for this year's buys. I'm just out of room for my new bonies! there are several larger ones I haven't displayed in many years due to lack of space. so my newbies are currently sitting on the woodstove, in about 4 weeks they gotta move so hoping to find a cabinet soon


----------



## gloomycatt

blackcatlady said:


> Flip side - can't justify the two hours north or south when there is nothing else that is needed vs. gas price ($$$$) = hope Target still has some dollar finds !!! Does (Target) have a Halloween display? ..... well maybe worth the trip if lunch is out and paid for by hubby!


I found a few things in the dollar spot, and it seems the big display in back is finally open (judging from pics I've seen on instagram). I need to get there asap!


----------



## gloomycatt

X-pired, do you have a list posted on the forum anywhere of what pieces you are looking for?


----------



## grandma lise

I can hardly believe it. I was on ebay and saw the words "sold out" on an item from the 2018 Halloween collection. Guess which collection it was from: Boney Bunch, Superstition, or Crocodile Mist? Try guessing before going to the Yankee Candle site. I was surprised. Were you?


----------



## Batibat

grandma lise said:


> I can hardly believe it. I was on ebay and saw the words "sold out" on an item from the 2018 Halloween collection. Guess which collection it was from: Boney Bunch, Superstition, or Crocodile Mist? Try guessing before going to the Yankee Candle site. I was surprised. Were you?


You’ve got to be kidding! I can’t believe it. I can’t believe they’re already sold out of the large jars of Witches Brew either. I hope they get some more because I want to use my club rewards to pick some more up.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I am surprised. But I am more surprised at how much the seller is asking for it. Hate it when sellers charge 3 even 4 times the original price.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I hope to pick up a couple more large jars of Witches Brew too. I hope they restock it soon.


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma Shocked! .....to me those pieces were not of any interest - even at thrift store prices - will be interesting to see the "real story" flip side - not of interest! Flip flip side - to those of you who liked those pieces- you rule vs. ebay sellers! keep the "spirit" alive!!!!!


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady, I think we're all a bit baffled. Perhaps YC offered them to the resellers for a good price. 

Hope YC is able to restock the large jars of Witch's Brew online. It seems odd to have sold out six weeks before Halloween. Many of us don't have a YC store.


----------



## X-Pired

gloomycatt said:


> X-pired, do you have a list posted on the forum anywhere of what pieces you are looking for?


No, not yet. I am putting one together and will post it as soon as it is ready. I am still exploring the boney world and figuring out my likes and must-haves. 

With the help of the people on this thread is has been a lot of fun. I can't believe how knowledgeable some of you are and appreciate your posts so much. And a huge special thank you goes to Grandma Lise; I think she knows everything! Plus always so generous with her help on the forum.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I have enjoyed this forum so much. Wish i would have discovered it much sooner than last month. Everyone is so kind and it is nice to share our love of everything Halloween.


----------



## X-Pired

ScareyCarrie said:


> I have enjoyed this forum so much. Wish i would have discovered it much sooner than last month. Everyone is so kind and it is nice to share our love of everything Halloween.


Yes, they are! Great people here to say the least.


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma's rule!


----------



## Batibat

ScareyCarrie said:


> I have enjoyed this forum so much. Wish i would have discovered it much sooner than last month. Everyone is so kind and it is nice to share our love of everything Halloween.


I feel the same way because I just discovered it myself. It’s so much fun here.


----------



## grandma lise

I'm so glad you all are here! Your excitement and enthusiasm is contagious. Can hardly wait to see your pictures! 

I'm definitely decorating my office cubicle this year. Last week I removed all my St. Patty's window gels and my summer beach house with fairies display. Just need to tuck the lighted birch trees under my desk, and I can begin bringing in Halloween decorations. I still have no idea what I'm going to do this year. I think I know then I realize it won't work for one reason or another...mostly limited space. Once I have my inspiration piece, it will come together. It always does. Perhaps it will be a thrift store find, or getting my Yankee Candle order tomorrow...


----------



## Boneybunch15

Concerning the 2008 and the 2013 bride and groom boneys....I have a 2013 and I just now compared it to the 2008 boney you all were discussing from ebay. They are nearly identical. The only difference in mine is that the veil is not colored as much as the 2008, but we all know the paint jobs are different on each piece. I would never sell mine as a 2008, but as far as I am concered that is exactly what it is.


----------



## blackcatlady

I just saw this on ebay - is "it" really a Yankee???? Yankee Candle Halloween Kids BOB FOR APPLES VOTIVE HOLDER EUC Ronnie Walter


----------



## Batibat

Boneybunch15 said:


> Concerning the 2008 and the 2013 bride and groom boneys....I have a 2013 and I just now compared it to the 2008 boney you all were discussing from ebay. They are nearly identical. The only difference in mine is that the veil is not colored as much as the 2008, but we all know the paint jobs are different on each piece. I would never sell mine as a 2008, but as far as I am concered that is exactly what it is.


The 2008 Bride and Groom does not have anything printed on the bottom either, they originally had stickers but many of those are probably long gone. The 2013 does have something printed on it but I haven’t seen a picture good enough to say exactly what it is though. I believe it says Yankee Candle Collectors Edition with the original year of issue, just like the proposal Bride and Groom reissue that I have does. The original also has a full triangle painted for the nose instead of just an outline and the bands around the eyes are thicker. Boney Bunch Love has a picture of the original under “Your Boneys so far” under photos on her page. I would upload a pic of mine but for some reason my pictures won’t upload. I’ll figure it out someday. I hope.

Just posting this for any newbs. Haha


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady said:


> I just saw this on ebay - is "it" really a Yankee???? Yankee Candle Halloween Kids BOB FOR APPLES VOTIVE HOLDER EUC Ronnie Walter


There are quite a few YC pieces similar to this style prior to the Boney Bunch. To find more search "Yankee Candle Halloween".


----------



## grandma lise

Batibat said:


> The 2008 Bride and Groom does not have anything printed on the bottom either, they originally had stickers but many of those are probably long gone. The 2013 does have something printed on it but I haven’t seen a picture good enough to say exactly what it is though. I believe it says Yankee Candle Collectors Edition with the original year of issue, just like the proposal Bride and Groom reissue that I have does. The original also has a full triangle painted for the nose instead of just an outline and the bands around the eyes are thicker. Boney Bunch Love has a picture of the original under “Your Boneys so far” under photos on her page. I would upload a pic of mine but for some reason my pictures won’t upload. I’ll figure it out someday. I hope.
> 
> Just posting this for any newbs. Haha



Great observation! I just checked and my 2008 Bride and Groom's noses ARE a solid triangle, not an upside down "v". This is really good to know.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

As I am new to this forum, do the conversations continue on (DARE I SAY) after Halloween? Or do the conversations continue on all the time? Just wondering.,


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, activity lessens but continues on some threads throughout the year. 

I generally pop in and out beginning in August for the build up to the Boney Bunch release through Yankee Candle's 75% off Halloween sale in December. 

There's been a lot of disappointment with YC this year. Two popular collections, Sophia and the raven themed items, didn't return this year, and the new collections...bombed. I'm not sure how the regulars here are going to decorate this year. Will they decorate with the Boney Bunch? Or do something entirely different? 

I brought a few decorations to work this morning, which happily stirred up some excitement. It's going to take me a week or more to make decisions and haul it all to the office - (it's a half mile walk!). I received my YC order today. Trying to decide whether to open it up tonight or tomorrow. Probably need sleep more. Well, maybe I'll just open Designated Dog...


----------



## amuck amuck

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, activity lessens but continues on some threads throughout the year.
> 
> I generally pop in and out beginning in August for the build up to the Boney Bunch release through Yankee Candle's 75% off Halloween sale in December.
> 
> There's been a lot of disappointment with YC this year. Two popular collections, Sophia and the raven themed items, didn't return this year, and the new collections...bombed. I'm not sure how the regulars here are going to decorate this year. Will they decorate with the Boney Bunch? Or do something entirely different?
> 
> I brought a few decorations to work this morning, which happily stirred up some excitement. It's going to take me a week or more to make decisions and haul it all to the office - (it's a half mile walk!). I received my YC order today. Trying to decide whether to open it up tonight or tomorrow. Probably need sleep more. Well, maybe I'll just open Designated Dog...


I did not attend the premier this year for the first time since it started. Last year you could not even call it a party. I did stay up for the late night online premier, but nothing interested me. First year no purchase of anything. Stopped by a store a couple days ago and nothing is sold out.

I started leaving a cabinet of the smaller figures out all year long last year. I will get out some of my older pieces that I enjoy such as the horse drawn hearst and
pumpkin wagon, but not unpacking a lot of the newer items that do not feel like Halloween to me.

I am adding vintage looking items such as signs, paper goods and figures and of course a Halloween tree. But I am trying to limit the size and weight of the items because the effort it takes to decorate with the boneys then pack them and store them is getting a little too much for me.

I love Halloween, so some form of black and orange decorations will always be displayed at my house.


----------



## grandma lise

amuck amuck, I'm on my way out the door, but I want to say... Yankee Candle needs to step up their game. The catalog used to generate a lot of excitement, particularly when it was leaked a few days early. The catalog is just so...blah now. And I miss the more whimsical collections that previously released with the Boney Bunch. I hope you'll post pictures of your display for us this year!


----------



## amuck amuck

grandma lise said:


> amuck amuck, I'm on my way out the door, but I want to say... Yankee Candle needs to step up their game. The catalog used to generate a lot of excitement, particularly when it was leaked a few days early. The catalog is just so...blah now. And I miss the more whimsical collections that previously released with the Boney Bunch. I hope you'll post pictures of your display for us this year!


No pictures from me. No camera, no phone that takes pictures. I can barely send text messages the phone is so old. I have had it for years, my kids were flabbergasted when I finally figured out how to send messages about a year ago. 

I really do enjoy what others post and their pictures. This forum gives me a sense of being understood. My friends and family just laugh at me and the ugly boneys.

I think YC did try some this year but it seemed like they tried to combine old pieces into something new and it did not work for me. Maybe next year will be even better.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I did love Sophia the cat and the raven merchandise that Yankee had last year. I bought several pieces and was hoping to add to it this year. Sadly, there was none of that. I hope they do much better next year.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunchlove posted a coupon this morning for today only, Wednesday, September 19th. Buy one item, get another item of equal or less value for free; regular pirced items only. Code is ALL. 

https://www.yankeecandle.com/statics/images/email/091918_B1G1Any/coupon.gif

I need to open my shipment to check on the quality of the items I ordered.


----------



## blackcatlady

Scarey and Grandma - I am one that missed both Sophia - but more so the Ravens. I am still sad on how down hill the forum has become I first discovered it in 2015. Life should not by that busy - life should be lived! .....real time!


----------



## blackcatlady

Boney's are not ugly - they just have not had Botox !!!!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Over the last two days I've gotten three packages: 2017 Raven Night Screen (eBay); 2018 Boney Bunch Last Tango, Designated Dog, and Doctor Boney (YC); and 2018 Superstition Barrel (YC). I opened them tonight. Happy to report they were all packed well. No breakage. 

As I removed the paper packing and saw the size of the box that Designated Dog came in, I was concerned. It was huge! As it turns out this was due to GREAT packing; it's sandwiched in styrofoam and double boxed). The scale of the car is fine. I bought two. The first one appears to have taken a very hard hit at some point during shipping because the styrofoam was damaged and the car was chipped, also very poorly painted. Happily, the second car is a keeper. Will call YC this weekend to return the former. 

Last Tango and Doctor Boney are both keepers.

Superstition Barrel is nice. I've got it whirling on the spinner I bought for it right now. With an exterior light source it reflects triangles of light. I'm going to have fun playing with it. 

And I just want to add my thanks to members of the forum. Had I not read glowing reviews here, perhaps it was Mourning Glory, on the Raven Night Screen last year, I would've missed out. See it here... https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...nkw=yankee+candle+raven+night+screen&_sacat=0 Will try to photograph it lit with the lights turned down soon. 

Oh, and I have one other package still coming...the Steam Pumkin Witch's Hat. Spookywolf loves hers. I've wanted to back collect it for a long time and finally found one at a good price. Now I just need to figure out which other pieces still need to be back collected. Probably the boot next. 

I've got a really busy two days ahead of me. Will post pictures this weekend. Apologies for the delay in posting the buy one get one free coupon. By the time I saw it tonight on the west coast, most of you were already in bed. It's a wash for me. I have one more small order to place, but will probably wait until they all go on sale at 50% or 75% off and buy two of everything I still want to increase my chances of getting a reasonably good paint job! Some things never change...


----------



## blackcatlady

ScareyCarrie - were you able to get the the Raven Double Screen that Grandma got?? What do you have of the ravens - and Sophia's???? Would love to compare notes on these two sets. Did you like this year's black cats? Side note the raven double screen is a wow!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

blackcatlady - I wasn't impressed with this years accessories, therefore, I did not purchase any of the black cats. Sadly, I did not purchase the Raven Double Screen from last year, but I am actively looking at it on Ebay. I will probably order one from there. As far as the Raven/Sopia accessories from last year, I purchased the following: RAVEN NIGHT GATE JAR HOLDER - SPELLBOUND MIRROR MIRROR CROW TEALIGHT HOLDER - RAVEN MIRROR TRIPLE TEALIGHT HOLDER - SOPHIA THE CAT TRICK OR TREAT VOTIVE TEALIGHT HOLDER - RAVEN NIGHT GATE DOUBLE TAPER CANDLE HOLDER - SOPHIA TEALIGHT HOLDER - RAVEN GATES VOTIVE TEALIGHT HOLDER - RAVEN GATES TART WARMER. Some of these items are still new in the package. The one I always use is the Raven Gates Votive Holder. This year I purchased the Boney Baby and Lil Witch. I burn a tealight candle in them every night. Love them.


----------



## blackcatlady

ScareyCarrie - If you have a chance to get the Raven Double Screen at a reasonable price I think it is worth it! I really enjoy all my raven pieces. I don't know which one I would even consider my most favorite!! Foggy Nights is amazing!! But maybe I think so because of fog we get off of the lake on these cool fall nights/days (hopefully yet upcoming! - very close though) . I also love the Raven mosaic pieces. Even the huge huge one. Yankee sells a multi teal light holder that has different levels on it that works beautifully in the huge huge one. The other mosaics are also great! A side note on your raven gates taper. I have this piece as well but I don't really like lit tapers (too tall for me) - so I bought battery operated tapers - with ravens on them.! A 7" set from a store south of here and a 5" set off of an amazing seller on ebay. Those battery tapers really set the piece off! I use the 7" ones on a piece non Yankee related. The ravens to me are more fall than just Halloween. Oh and of course then I had to buy the Black Cat tapers (with "usual" witch) that are a battery operated - also off ebay. I have none of the steam punkin ravens as I did not care for that line. I also do not have the Hallows Eve as I didn't want to buy in to carved pumpkins. Is your raven gates tart warmer the orange one - or what does it look like? I may have to buy into that one. I agree with you on the raven gates votive holder!

I did not buy any of the black cats this year either. I have a black cat candle holder from a place (that I mentioned here on the forum pages and pages and pages ago) from a store that is long gone that was called Wicks and Sticks. My hubby gave me that one and I felt I did not like this years Yankee black cats any better so why buy them.


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, activity lessens but continues on some threads throughout the year.
> 
> I generally pop in and out beginning in August for the build up to the Boney Bunch release through Yankee Candle's 75% off Halloween sale in December.
> 
> There's been a lot of disappointment with YC this year. Two popular collections, Sophia and the raven themed items, didn't return this year, and the new collections...bombed. I'm not sure how the regulars here are going to decorate this year. Will they decorate with the Boney Bunch? Or do something entirely different?
> 
> I brought a few decorations to work this morning, which happily stirred up some excitement. It's going to take me a week or more to make decisions and haul it all to the office - (it's a half mile walk!). I received my YC order today. Trying to decide whether to open it up tonight or tomorrow. Probably need sleep more. Well, maybe I'll just open Designated Dog...


I am the same way. I will appear here in August, anticipating the release of the new Boneys. Usually have started back collecting, even though I really went overboard this year. There really aren't too many back Boneys that I actually want any longer.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Grandma lise, I am thinking about getting one of the 2017 Raven Screens off of Ebay. Does it live up to your expectations?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Blackcatlady - I also use battery operated candles in the raven gates taper. They have a timer function which i love. If i remember correctly, the raven gates tart warmer is black. I have been looking at the Foggy Nights tealight holder on Ebay. It looks really nice. Saw it last year at the Yankee store, thought about buying it, but didn't. Oh well, sometimes the hunt is half the fun in obtaining items. Whether at a thrift store or secondary markets such as Ebay.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Blackcatlady - the tartwarmer that i have is the 2015 spooky gates. Just looked on Ebay to see if someone was selling one so that i could give you the right name.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> I am the same way. I will appear here in August, anticipating the release of the new Boneys. Usually have started back collecting, even though I really went overboard this year. There really aren't too many back Boneys that I actually want any longer.


Boneybunch15, maybe you did, may you didn't go overboard. What you DID do is get some popular BB pieces for some very good prices which makes back collecting a lot of fun! Are you decorating yet? I got some done this week at work, and I think I've decided which Boney Bunch pieces I'm going to use this year, though sadly, not many. My desk and cubicle is a bit limiting, but that didn't stop me from putting 6 lighted black trees on my desk. [giggle]

Blackcatlady, I'm going to try to use Designated Dog. Finger and toes crossed I can fit it in!


----------



## grandma lise

Going to post two pictures of the Raven Night Screen for ScareyCarrie. Explanation to follow. Also my camera is not picking up the WARM glow of the tea lights. Don't be discouraged about that...

In the FIRST picture, I wanted to see what it would look like if I put a third tea light between the upper and lower tealight cups. This resulted in no shadows.

In the SECOND picture, I removed the third tea light and liked it so much better! I don't always understand the intend of the artist until I make changes to the design. What you can't see in these pictures in that the lower tea light is brightest next to the big raven, and the upper tea light is brightest nest to the small raven which creates a wonderful shadowy early evening sky look to it. Wish my camera showed this effect better!

If you love silhouettes - (I do!) - and the flicker and glow of the wax tea light's flame, I think you'll love this tea light holder.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - thank you for the pictures of the raven gate realight holder. It looks amazing. Guess i need to get one now. HAPPY FALL EVERYONE!!!!! Autumn officially arrived here in Chicago at 8:24 p.m. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Does anyone own the 2017 Book of Spells jar holder? If so, do you like it?


----------



## grandma lise

I'm so excited! After spending a good part of the afternoon looking through my storage unit, I found my Heritage Lace spider web lace and the 2012 Toasting Couple. Also picked up my packages and received The After Party metal tea light holder, shipped in it's original box but it's fine! 

This baby holds 3 tea lights on the ground level, and 2 more in the upper level. Love, love it!


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie said:


> Does anyone own the 2017 Book of Spells jar holder? If so, do you like it?


I hope someone comes along to answer your question, or better yet, posts a picture of it displayed! As I recall, those who bought it really loved it. I'm off to the storage unit again - (we have more than one; I have got to get my Halloween collection inventoried and better organized!). Trying to find one of the 2016 BB pieces for my display.


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Going to post two pictures of the Raven Night Screen for ScareyCarrie. Explanation to follow. Also my camera is not picking up the WARM glow of the tea lights. Don't be discouraged about that...
> 
> In the FIRST picture, I wanted to see what it would look like if I put a third tea light between the upper and lower tealight cups. This resulted in no shadows.
> 
> In the SECOND picture, I removed the third tea light and liked it so much better! I don't always understand the intend of the artist until I make changes to the design. What you can't see in these pictures in that the lower tea light is brightest next to the big raven, and the upper tea light is brightest nest to the small raven which creates a wonderful shadowy early evening sky look to it. Wish my camera showed this effect better!
> 
> If you love silhouettes - (I do!) - and the flicker and glow of the wax tea light's flame, I think you'll love this tea light holder.


This looks so different when it’s lit up. I like it a lot. I too like a Foggy Nights as someone else said. Thank you Grandma Lise! 

I picked up the Ghost Rider piece on eBay and it was waiting for me when I got back from my trip. I love it! I also picked up Aunt Hilda but she isn’t here yet.


----------



## blackcatlady

ScareyCarrie - Thanks for the name! Now I know what I am looking for!


----------



## blackcatlady

No I do not have this piece.


----------



## blackcatlady

The raven double screen is fabulous! ..... and I never thought of the modification!!


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady, I really like the Raven Night Screen too. I tried it with my changing color tea lights a few minutes ago, which was interesting, but I like burning two tea lights in it best.

ScareyCarrie, I'm liking everything about the two cemetery pieces. The gate, the raven, the fall leaves... 

X-Pired, Ghost Rider is one of my favorite pieces from the collection. As I recall, it sold out earlier than expected. I remember because I bought an extra and sold it to someone here.


----------



## gloomycatt

I have the spellbook! I LOVE IT!!!! I'm going to be decorating this week, I'll post pictures when I do, including the spellbook. I love the details on this piece, I was very disappointed they didn't re-issue it this year. fingers crossed that it comes back next year. it's not very heavy, I believe it's made of resin, and ebay prices last year were absurdly inflated after it sold out


----------



## X-Pired

My metal 2008 haunted mansion arrived last week, and with being away for a few days, I just got the opportunity to unbox it. I was so excited when I first started pulling it out of the box. And then serious disappointment as I realized it was damaged. There was some bubble wrap in the box, not much around the house though. And a few air pillows along with a couple of pieces of cardboard. I'm not sure what they were supposed to be for. However, there wasn't enough packing to protect my haunted house! Either that or it was damaged before shipping, and the seller did not notice it. Drats! (Muttering to self). 

The damage encompasses a relatively large area of the roof with paint flaking/chipping where the metal was bent.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-pired- That is such ashame that the haunted house arrived damaged. Are you going to keep it or return it to the seller? Love the excitment and anticipation of opening an ordered item, but hate the disappointment.


----------



## Ditsterz

I had ordered the raven mirror jar holder on ebay. Once I opened the box and saw that it was not packaged well I expected a broken item. The mirror was cracked. Now im dealing with usps to try and get a refund. Seller was like sorry that happened. Make a claim with usps. Same day I received the yankee raven mirror tealight holder in perfect condition thanks to being packaged well. Love this piece.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh...so sad...shipping damage is the worst when back collecting. And it's not always clear how or when the damage occurred. I have my story of woe too... Uploading pictures now...


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Grandma lise - I love the spooky gates tart warmer and votive holder. I wish they would have added more of these cemetary type pieces.


----------



## grandma lise

I love porcelain ghosts that show movement. Since I found one four or five years ago for $5 at a thrift store, I began haunting eBay each year around this time in hopes of finding another. 

I was so excited when I found one! The seller wanted $80, I offered $55. He accepted and shipped it...and it arrived with a hole. Seller stated "no damage to porcelain" in the listing so I knew I could return it for full refund. Unsure of whether to keep or return it, I slept on it after informing the seller. Next morning I shoved my perfectionism to the side and informed the seller I'd accept a $20 partial refund. He declined so this afternoon I carefully repacked it to insure the piece isn't further damaged. 

I'm now convinced the damage was due to the metal prong of the plug coming into contact with the ghost prior to or during shipping, though I never found the porcelain piece. The seller is going to re-sell it as damaged. I encouraged him to ship the cord and bulb separately in the shipping box so no further damage occurs. 

I've been an eBayer for 20+ years. I actually provide shipping instructions to sellers at the time of purchase. Started doing this 10 or so years ago after I back collected this stoneware from 70's and 80's that I fell in love with. The damage was horrendous. One time I received a bowl in a cereal box. I always fear offending the seller but I do it in a kind, friendly manner and the item arrives intact. It's a win/win. When I don't...I experience the occassional breakage and disappointment again, even from experienced sellers with perfect feedback. 

I really loved this little guy...









It's nice to be part of a community where we can share our disappointment when these things happen...


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I love my raven mirror tealight holder. I have battery opperated tealights glowing in it as we speak. I do not own the raven jar holder though. Saw one on Ebay that i might get.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Does anyone remember what the spellbound jar holder sold for through Yankee last year?


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, hopefully someone will come along and answer your question.

Ditsterz, I've been fairy lucky purchasing outside of eBay. Hopefully the seller does the right thing...so sad.

X-Pired, you were so excited too!

The packing for your haunted house/mansion was inadequate, but my 2008 one was shipped with minimal packing too. That's how YC shipped it too as I recall. Strategically placed cardboard and rigid styrofoam would have been better. Will try to upload a picture of how my metal "The After Party" bar was shipped. 

I think YC has gotten smarter about providing some packing for these metal pieces since then. I'll post a picture of how my 2016 metal piece was shipped. They likely used the original carboard and styrofoam that came with it from YC, but it's always a crapshoot shipping these metal pieces, and likely the reason YC stopped selling the big ones due to shipping losses.

I'm hoping you can keep it and get a partial refund. Don't know if this helps, but many of the metal houses have some damage, either from the assembly process itself or shipping. If you do decide to keep it for at least a year, know that you'll have no problem re-selling it so long as you state the damage. So disappointing, I know. It always takes me a few days to shake it off...


----------



## grandma lise

Here's pictures of how The After Party was packed...

Most of the long and short styrofoam pieces were only 1 or 2 inches wide, but strategically placed. There was some damage. The upper metal tea light holders were both bent down. One bent back easily, the other felt like it was going to break off but didn't thankfully.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Grandma lise - I am also grateful to be a part of this community. Sharing tips, tricks, disappointments and our happiness. I am new to the forum, and I want to thank everyone for making me feel welcome.


----------



## X-Pired

ScareyCarrie said:


> X-pired- That is such ashame that the haunted house arrived damaged. Are you going to keep it or return it to the seller? Love the excitement and anticipation of opening an ordered item, but hate the disappointment.


I would keep it for a partial refund although I don't know what would be fair. I paid 140 including shipping for it. I sent a message about the damage to the seller this morning but have heard nothing back. I am having bad luck with eBay. I purchased the Telebone piece a few weeks ago. It was supposed to be in excellent condition. When it arrived there was whaite house paint splatters covering one entire side. I had to return it. 

Ditsterz, I am so sorry about your cracked mirror. That is such a great piece, and I know how disappointed you must feel.

Granma Lise, how awful your ghost arrived with a hole! It isn't like you can just run out and buy another one. That's what I really dislike about eBay. I think a lot of buyers are so tired of it that they have stopped shopping there. Anyway, that is a really cool ghost. I see what you are saying about the movement. And that one looks like it was in such good conditon, other than the hole of course. Thank you for posting pics of how your after party piece was shipped. 

There was no styrofoam in the box with my haunted house. Just a couple of those air pillows and a little bubble wrap. It shipped in a recycled box. I don't think it was original packing. The cardboard floating around inside was from a kitty litter box.


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma - interesting concept about using the night screen with changing color tea lights (I do not have any but may buy for general use) - also interesting about burning two tea lights in the night screen - I do have to start pulling some of these pieces out. Grandma - I finally got to Target (south of us) this week and was able at the dollar spot to get the battery orange tea lights you were referring to, I also got black and purple. Oh and of course two magnetic notepads with black cats on them!


----------



## Batibat

Ditsterz said:


> I had ordered the raven mirror jar holder on ebay. Once I opened the box and saw that it was not packaged well I expected a broken item. The mirror was cracked. Now im dealing with usps to try and get a refund. Seller was like sorry that happened. Make a claim with usps. Same day I received the yankee raven mirror tealight holder in perfect condition thanks to being packaged well. Love this piece.


I have that Raven triple tea light holder too and I love it! 

How is it going with USPS? I gave up trying to file a claim on a broken Boney I received recently. No matter what I do I can’t get the claim to send when I do it online, the site freezes every time I try, and the local post office told me that was the only way I could file it. Seems like a scam to me at this point.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie said:


> I love my raven mirror tealight holder. I have battery opperated tealights glowing in it as we speak. I do not own the raven jar holder though. Saw one on Ebay that i might get.


ScareyCarrie, which Raven jar holder are you looking for? 2016 Mosaic Raven, 2017 All Hallows Eve, or 2017 Raven Night? I got so excited when you posted this until I realized I probably donated my extra Mosaic Raven last year. Not sure though. I really should find and post a list of the extras I want to sell, but probably too late for this year. All three jar holders are well liked. I've only seen pictures of Raven Night though.


----------



## blackcatlady

Most interesting what I read on Boney Bunch Love "it has finally happened - boneys have been spotted at Homegoods!

MORE INTERESTING a comment - My wife and I have collected for a few years now. I personally despise the idea of these making their way to a store that more or less does wholesale. Depreciates value and also puts them in hands of others That don’t understand what it is really like to collect these. We have a TON! I hate the thought that if these became popular enough we would hardly be able to get our hands on them. Constantly sold out or people fighting like they’ve lost their minds. Smh. This is why yankee candle has outlet stores. Which we’ve purchased some from them before as well.

......... Fellow Halloween Forum followers - your thoughts if you would like to post.


----------



## Batibat

blackcatlady said:


> Most interesting what I read on Boney Bunch Love "it has finally happened - boneys have been spotted at Homegoods!
> 
> MORE INTERESTING a comment - My wife and I have collected for a few years now. I personally despise the idea of these making their way to a store that more or less does wholesale. Depreciates value and also puts them in hands of others That don’t understand what it is really like to collect these. We have a TON! I hate the thought that if these became popular enough we would hardly be able to get our hands on them. Constantly sold out or people fighting like they’ve lost their minds. Smh. This is why yankee candle has outlet stores. Which we’ve purchased some from them before as well.
> 
> ......... Fellow Halloween Forum followers - your thoughts if you would like to post.


I don’t believe Boneys being sold at Homegoods or other discount stores will suddenly make them popular or difficult to get, they’ve been around for years now and have already begun to lose popularity. Its far more likely that it will devalue them entirely, something Yankee began doing when they started reissuing pieces that once commanded high price tags like the 2008 Bride and Groom once did. I hate to see it happen though, it feels like the end is near for Boneys.


----------



## blackcatlady

To me the man that wrote the piece seemed very upset by it - to me travel distance does not matter - the closest Yankee store is 6 hrs round trip and the closest HomeGoods is 6 hrs and maybe 10 minutes round trip (both are located in the same mess of an outdoor mall). I don't think there are even any outlets in our state - but I may be wrong.. There used to be a much closer Yankee store - about 5 hrs round trip and then an outlet about 5 1/2 hours round trip but both of those are long gone. Still upsets me too as the people that worked in the actual mall store were fabulous and loved what they did and were always great - and so excited when Halloween was about to be released.. It was a joy to shop there!!!!


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady, I don't know. Selling the BB candy containers through HomeGoods might be a marketing effort to connect with customers unfamilar with Yankee Candle's Boney Bunch collection. Not sure how many stores they have left now. Hallmark is closing stores too. Perhaps YC has decided to end the Boney Bunch and is unloading their inventory of older pieces. That would be unfortunate. I really like some of the 2016 and 2017 collections and most of the 2018 collection.

Glad you made it to Target and got lots of the tea lights! Those were the hardest to get. I really had to keep going back for them. I decided on which BB pieces to put in my display this week. With the 2018 collection, you really need a mix of orange and black tea lights. Not sure how I'll use the purple ones, but when I find purple I buy it so I'll have it on hand when I do need it.


----------



## Ditsterz

It took me like 3 or 4 days to do the claim online. At first I tired using my phone but the dropdown menus down work. On the pc I had trouble attaching my photos. I had tried to make them smaller so many times yet it was saying it wasn't. I did receive an email saying my claim was filed. But then if try to check the status of my claim it says no claim exists. Then I received a letter from usps which told me to bring everything to a local post office for inspection. I brought it and the first lady didnt know what to do. Another worker looked at it and asked me questions. Then she kept it to send to the claims dept. since the letter didn't give instructions. She let me know that they will determine the refund amount according to what its worth or the cost to fix item. The seller on ebay told me they will refund the cost of item and shipping costs. I highly doubt it. Usps can decide it'll cost 2.00 to repair or its worth 10.00. I think I'll get screwed. I will not buy anything on ebay again that uses usps insurance.


----------



## grandma lise

Batibat said:


> I don’t believe Boneys being sold at Homegoods or other discount stores will suddenly make them popular or difficult to get, they’ve been around for years now and have already begun to lose popularity. Its far more likely that it will devalue them entirely, something Yankee began doing when they started reissuing pieces that once commanded high price tags like the 2008 Bride and Groom once did. I hate to see it happen though, it feels like the end is near for Boneys.


Yes. I was so pleased to learn here recently that the noses on the 2008 and 2013 Bride and Grooms are different at least. I was really surprised they re-released the 2017 Death By Chocolate and Head Chef this year, but then again, Hallmark does that sometimes too. I don't know how I feel about it. Some of the older pieces have held or dropped in price. And then some of the mid-collection piece have really bumped up in price. Boo, the two pirates, and Flying Witch, all popular at their time of release, sold for low prices for quite a few years.


----------



## grandma lise

Ditsterz said:


> It took me like 3 or 4 days to do the claim online. At first I tired using my phone but the dropdown menus down work. On the pc I had trouble attaching my photos. I had tried to make them smaller so many times yet it was saying it wasn't. I did receive an email saying my claim was filed. But then if try to check the status of my claim it says no claim exists. Then I received a letter from usps which told me to bring everything to a local post office for inspection. I brought it and the first lady didnt know what to do. Another worker looked at it and asked me questions. Then she kept it to send to the claims dept. since the letter didn't give instructions. She let me know that they will determine the refund amount according to what its worth or the cost to fix item. The seller on ebay told me they will refund the cost of item and shipping costs. I highly doubt it. Usps can decide it'll cost 2.00 to repair or its worth 10.00. I think I'll get screwed. I will not buy anything on ebay again that uses usps insurance.


Wow, I'm shocked. I received a broken item this year and all the eBay seller wanted from me was a picture of the broken item and shipping label, then he refunded me same day. I wonder if he absorbed the loss or had the ability to submit the claim. If I buy and ship an item to a friend or acquaintance, I always buy insurance. Not so sure I should be doing that now. Yikes!


----------



## grandma lise

[duplicate post]


----------



## Batibat

grandma lise said:


> Wow, I'm shocked. I received a broken item this year and all the eBay seller wanted from me was a picture of the broken item and shipping label, then he refunded me same day. I wonder if he absorbed the loss or had the ability to submit the claim. If I buy and ship an item to a friend or acquaintance, I always buy insurance. Not so sure I should be doing that now. Yikes!


I did not buy my item from EBay so USPS is my only recourse. I’m pretty much screwed if I can’t get the claim to go through online.


----------



## X-Pired

Batibat, I really hope USPS comes through for you. Did you pay with PayPal? If so you can actually file a claim through them. Please keep us posted. Fingers crossed!


----------



## X-Pired

Ditsterz said:


> It took me like 3 or 4 days to do the claim online. At first I tired using my phone but the dropdown menus down work. On the pc I had trouble attaching my photos. I had tried to make them smaller so many times yet it was saying it wasn't. I did receive an email saying my claim was filed. But then if try to check the status of my claim it says no claim exists. Then I received a letter from usps which told me to bring everything to a local post office for inspection. I brought it and the first lady didnt know what to do. Another worker looked at it and asked me questions. Then she kept it to send to the claims dept. since the letter didn't give instructions. She let me know that they will determine the refund amount according to what its worth or the cost to fix item. The seller on ebay told me they will refund the cost of item and shipping costs. I highly doubt it. Usps can decide it'll cost 2.00 to repair or its worth 10.00. I think I'll get screwed. I will not buy anything on ebay again that uses usps insurance.


You bought this one eBay? File a claim through eBay stating damaged item. Insurance is for the sellers protection because they have to reimburse the buyer if an item arrives damaged or not as described. Some sellers try to pull b.s. with buyers and make them think they have no recourse. You do.


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, which Raven jar holder are you looking for? 2016 Mosaic Raven, 2017 All Hallows Eve, or 2017 Raven Night? I got so excited when you posted this until I realized I probably donated my extra Mosaic Raven last year. Not sure though. I really should find and post a list of the extras I want to sell, but probably too late for this year. All three jar holders are well liked. I've only seen pictures of Raven Night though.


I too am looking for the All Hallows Eve and Raven Night jar holders. Also the Foggy Nights tealight holder. I am stalking eBay but holding out for a decent deal though.


----------



## grandma lise

X-Pired, I'd love to find a good home for that piece, if I still have it. Will have look around this week, but don't wait on me if you get a good deal. Shipping from the west coast can be costly because the box is over 12" in length.


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> X-Pired, I'd love to find a good home for that piece, if I still have it. Will have look around this week, but don't wait on me if you get a good deal. Shipping from the west coast can be costly because the box is over 12" in length.


Do you mean the Foggy Nights tea holder, or All Hallows’ Eve jar holder? Either way I will gladly pay your asking price plus the shipping to get it from you as opposed to taking a chance on eBay right now. 

I purchased a set of four vintage inspired Halloween (of course) cookie cutters from eBay. The metal ones with wood handles similar to those made in the 40s and 50s. There was a pumpkin, ghost, witch and cat. The seller shipped them in a poly bag. I suppose he/she thought metal can’t break without realizing it can bend. And bend it did. Almost beyond recognition. Plus the wooden handles broke. So NOT happy!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Grandma lise - I am looking for the Raven Night Mirror jar holder.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Grandma lise - I also like the All Hallows Eve jar holder. I own the votive holder and it is so cool with a tealight in it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I bid on and won a 2015 Crazy Cat Lady Boney from Ebay. With all this talk about damaged items I hope it arrives intact. Wish me luck!


----------



## grandma lise

Oops, I was confused. I don't have what you all are looking for. I have or don't have the 2016? Mosaic Raven jar holder. Apologies!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Grandma lise -no worries. Thanks for checking.


----------



## Ditsterz

I've never had a seller make me deal with this before. I feel like I have already started this claim with the post office so I'll see what they say. Even though I know ebay would have given me a refund with no issues. I was concerned the seller was going to crap on me in the feedback if I didn't do as they wanted. I think the seller should have handled this if they wanted to deal with usps claims dept. I would not buy from this seller again. They don't know how to package things. Sticking a sticker on the box that says fragile doesn't mean you can ship an item without adequate protection. Hope your stuff arrives in perfect condition ScareyCarrie.


----------



## grandma lise

Ditsterz said:


> I've never had a seller make me deal with this before. I feel like I have already started this claim with the post office so I'll see what they say. Even though I know ebay would have given me a refund with no issues. I was concerned the seller was going to crap on me in the feedback if I didn't do as they wanted. I think the seller should have handled this if they wanted to deal with usps claims dept. I would not buy from this seller again. They don't know how to package things. Sticking a sticker on the box that says fragile doesn't mean you can ship an item without adequate protection. Hope your stuff arrives in perfect condition ScareyCarrie.


Whenever I receive packages with "fragile" printed on it, I roll my eyes. Now and then I'll receive a box that's been crushed or has a hole in it. Incredibly the contents more times than not are fine, but initially it's quite upsetting. 

I recall one eBay seller sending me a box of vintage polish glass ornaments from the 50's in the ornament's original thin cardboard box, wrapped in craft paper. Incredibly only one or two ornaments were broken. I can't remember if it was USPS or UPS but they got it to me reasonably intact. That was probably 10 to 15 years ago.


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, I've packed the Boney Bunch pieces I'm using for my display into the car. Will wheel them into the office tomorrow. I can't find my 2015 and 2016 Boneys so going to use the 2018 Last Tango in place of the 2016 Dead On My Feet for now. It's such a great piece. Rather than trying to find it, I decided to just order another one on Ebay. Should be here Saturday.

If I have time, I'll take pictures to post. I'm so excited. The staff keep dropping by to see how my display is evolving. It's small, but I use LOTS of lights.


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> ScareyCarrie, which Raven jar holder are you looking for? 2016 Mosaic Raven, 2017 All Hallows Eve, or 2017 Raven Night? I got so excited when you posted this until I realized I probably donated my extra Mosaic Raven last year. Not sure though. I really should find and post a list of the extras I want to sell, but probably too late for this year. All three jar holders are well liked. I've only seen pictures of Raven Night though.


The seller can't leave you negative feedback. Make a claim with ebay to get your money back. It will be a lot quicker and guaranteed, unlike the post office. You might have to mail the item back to the seller, but ebay usually won't make you pay for returned shipping.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

after 15 months in our 'new' house, i finally got enough of the basement cleared out to put up a shelf for the boneys. 

Yeah....


----------



## X-Pired

Boneybunch15 said:


> The seller can't leave you negative feedback. Make a claim with eBay to get your money back. It will be a lot quicker and guaranteed, unlike the post office. You might have to mail the item back to the seller, but ebay usually won't make you pay for returned shipping.


Ditsterz, as Boneybunch15 said, the seller can not leave you negative feedback. The postal service does not pay out on claims on an item that was poorly/insufficiently packaged. They do not automatically pay just because something arrived damaged. If they did, then sellers could just toss something in a box with little to no protection and the postal service would be on the hook for it. It doesn't work that way. 

On eBay, sellers are responsible for covering the buyer in case of damage, and then they, the seller, can try to get reimbursed from USPS. Bad sellers try to convince a buyer otherwise, and that hurts all good, honest sellers on the site. No wonder eBay is going downhill. 

I hope this turns out in your favor Ditsertz. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

When I was collecting figurines off of Ebay I bought one that was listed as "great condition with no chips/cracks". When it arrived I could clearly see that the head of the girl figurine had, at one time, broke off and was re-glued on. I could see the glue on the inside of the item. I contacted the seller. He seemed surprised that it was in that condition. He promptly apologized and refunded my entire payment. I asked if he wanted me to return the defective item, he told me no just to keep it. Even though that item was not as expected, I would definitely buy again from that seller. He took care of the problem without complications. There are some good sellers on Ebay.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Hey Everyone - Yankee Candle has a sale today on candles and Halloween/Fall items. If you buy one candle (medium/small), you get 2 free. Also, there is 25% off accessories, which I believe includes the Boney Bunch items. Wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## grandma lise

ScaryCarrie, looks like the Boney Bunch is 25% off today, but I'm getting an error page when I click on "Halloween". If others encounter this problem they could try calling YC at 1-877-803-6890. Or try again later today.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I just tried to add a boney piece to my bag and a couple of candles and nothing happens. Guess I'll have to call the number you listed. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## X-Pired

ScareyCarrie said:


> When I was collecting figurines off of Ebay I bought one that was listed as "great condition with no chips/cracks". When it arrived I could clearly see that the head of the girl figurine had, at one time, broke off and was re-glued on. I could see the glue on the inside of the item. I contacted the seller. He seemed surprised that it was in that condition. He promptly apologized and refunded my entire payment. I asked if he wanted me to return the defective item, he told me no just to keep it. Even though that item was not as expected, I would definitely buy again from that seller. He took care of the problem without complications. There are some good sellers on Ebay.


This is a professional, fantastic seller. I love hearing stories such as this. That is the way customer service should be handled. If most eBay sellers were like this I think eBay would have a lot more buyers. Right now they are losing buyers, and therefore good sellers. It is a downward spiral.


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> ScaryCarrie, looks like the Boney Bunch is 25% off today, but I'm getting an error page when I click on "Halloween". If others encounter this problem they could try calling YC at 1-877-803-6890. Or try again later today.


I just tried and had no issues with ordering Halloween. They apparently have the problem corrected.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired - I just tried ordering again online and it is still not working for me. I will give it a little more time and try again later.


----------



## grandma lise

Well, the website seems to be working better now, but I can't log into my account from work. Could be a browser issue. I see the jar holder/treat jar - (the jack-o-lantern w/lid) - is low stock. It's still available for $11.50 with $35 purchase but not discounted. Finally read my email. Sale is good today and tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up ScareyCarrie!


----------



## grandma lise

Decorating complete! 

Really am enjoying Designated Dog and Clowning Around. 

I found the felt ghost garland early in the season, I think at Marshalls. * If anyone has them or finds them, I will buy for cost and shipping plus a $25 finder's fee! * 

The "chandelier" was a thrift store find - (the crystal piece I added was found the same night). I think they work well together!

The trees with orange lights were acquired from Joann Fabrics last year. (It's possible they have it again this year, not sure). The tree with white, orange, and yellow LED lights is from Target this year. Both styles of trees run on 3 AA batteries.

Other thrift store finds is the tall metal container that holds my flying jack-o-lanterns and bats. It's covered in a fine black netting with sewn on black sequins. The enamelware "pencil holder" cup is from an older Hallmark Halloween collection that I've been back collecting for years, found last week at a thrift store. The clip on ornament "Jack Frosting" and the ghost with jack-o-lanterns Merry Miniature are from older Hallmark collections, both thrift store finds. I can't imagine creating a display without my thrift store finds. Makes collecting each year so much more fun! 

My original plan was to use Last Tango until my 2016 Dead On My Feet arrives later this week, but it works too!

[Edited to add]...

Oops... Ghost garland was from TJMaxx, not Marshalls. 

The stacked jack-o-lanterns with crow and black cat were from HomeGoods. The After Party is from YC's 2016 collection, Toasting Couple from the 2012 collection. Gel bats were from Walmart and thrift stores. Flying bats and jack-o-lanterns on the right side of display were thrift store finds, originally sold by Michaels. Orange tea lights were from Target's Dollar Spot. Black tea lights were from Kohls a few years ago.

This tree is very similar to the taller trees with orange LED lights that I purchased from Jo-Ann Fabrics last year, but this one has a timer too... https://www.amazon.com/Spooky-Hallo...ocphy=9033250&hvtargid=pla-385380888404&psc=1

Looking forward to seeing everyone's displays this year!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Your set up is AMAZING!!!! You did such a great job. Thank you for the tips on where you purchased your items. I appreciate that.


----------



## X-Pired

Grandma Lise, Wow! I love that!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Will your Halloween valuables be safe in your cubicle at work?


----------



## grandma lise

When I decorated in another department that was accessible to the public, there was some concern because someone saw a decoration they liked (in another department) and did a "grab and run" which I still think was odd because all public areas are viewable by camera. One year a little boy played with the Halloween blocks on my desk, which was fine. Today I work in the back offices of the court. While there is the occasional prank, the integrity level is high here so no worries. 

At one non-profit I worked at years ago, money was disappearing from the staff's purses. Turned out it was one of their volunteers who was well into her 80's! 

Sadly, I may have been the victim of a theft recently. I stored a number of boxes of Halloween decor at our youngest son's home on a temporary basis. When I went to pick them up, one box that contained Halloween ornaments, some quite valuable, was gone. It's a roommate situation with visitors on the weekend. I informed my son that one box was missing. We both searched the house but it wasn't to be found. I'm hoping, hoping I'm wrong. Still searching for that box. He doesn't know what was in the box and I have no intention of telling him. It's not my son's fault. Rather it was poor judgement on my part. I won't make that mistake again.  

The good news is that with the Boney Bunch, everything is replaceable and can be enjoyed.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

You have a great attitude grandma lise. We all learn life lessons at one time or another. Glad to hear that your fantastic set-up will be safe at work. Sorry to hear about your stolen ornaments. You are absolutely right, some lost or stolen items can be replaced. That's half the fun......finding and buying more Halloween stuff:


----------



## blackcatlady

IRISH GHOST STORY 

This story happened a while ago in Dublin, and even though it sounds like an Alfred Hitchcock tale, it's true.
~~~~~~~~~~~~

Eddie Ryan, a Dublin University student, was on the side of the road hitch-hiking on a very dark night and in the midst of a big storm.

The night was rolling on and no car went by. The storm was so strong he could hardly see a few feet ahead of him. 

Suddenly, he saw a car slowly coming towards him and stopped. Eddie, desperate for shelter and without thinking about it, got into the car and closed the door ... only to realize there was nobody behind the wheel and the engine wasn't running. 

The car started moving slowly. Eddie looked at the road ahead and saw a curve approaching. Scared, he started to pray, begging for his life. Then, just before the car hit the curve, a hand appeared out of nowhere through the window, and turned the wheel. Eddie, paralyzed with terror, watched as the hand came through the window, but never touched or harmed him. 

Shortly thereafter, Eddie saw the lights of a pub appear down the road, so, gathering strength, he jumped out of the car and ran to it... Wet and out of breath, he rushed inside and started telling everybody about the horrible experience he had just had. 

A silence enveloped the pub when everybody realised he was crying ... and wasn't drunk. 
Suddenly, the door opened, and two other people walked in from the dark and stormy night. They, like Eddie, were also soaked and out of breath. Looking around, and seeing Eddie Ryan sobbing at the bar, one said to the other...

‘Look Paddy .... there's that fooking idiot that got in the car while we were pushing it!'


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Hello Everyone. Today until 6:00 PST, EBAY has a 15% off coupon on everything. You have to be an EBAY member, but it's a good deal to use on any Boney's you may have been looking at. The code Is 'PICKSOON". Happy Shopping!!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks so much ScareyCarrie! I went through my watch list and went through a couple of searches that I do daily for elusive items. Then I remembered there is a series of five Christmas ornaments that I need for a tree I'm designing for Festival of Trees. Found a good deal. The discount covered the shipping cost. Yay!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Glad you were able to use the Ebay coupon. I used it on the Yankee candle book of spells jar holder.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Received my recent Ebay purchase - the Crazy Cat Lady boney. As i opened the box with the fragile sticker on it, i was nervous. Turned out it arrived undamaged, thank goodness. It was well packed. I am happy.


----------



## X-Pired

Grandma Lise, glad you got a good deal today. I looked but didn’t find anything.

ScareyCarrie, so happy your crazy cat lady boney arrived safely!


----------



## Ditsterz

Omg...that crazy cat lady literally looks like a crazy cat lady. Very cute piece.


----------



## grandma lise

Ooh, you got a good one ScareyCarrie. If I only chose one from the Cat Lady collection, that would have been the one. I think the 15% off was a sign that spell book was meant to be yours!

By the way, the Spell Book is very fragile. Yankee Candle experienced a lot of shipping losses with that piece. Consider emailing the seller now to let them know that it needs really good packing. I believe it's made with resin which is why it's so fragile.


----------



## blackcatlady

A week of places to be and things to do! I got to stop at a HomeGoods I have never been in - happy to report - no boneys! Actually - I did not buy anything there. Next stop - to a Yankee store I had never been in - really close to HomeGoods - they had 3 grave digger tealight holders - all in all it made me happy with mine even though we are still going to work on Digger vs. Diccer - will keep you posted on that - a paint set bought at Walmart. Flip side the Yankee store was all out of anything boney jar related. They had the black cats but no boney jar holders. The really good sales rep said they could order and ship to my house - I felt she was practically begging me to do so - but since I had everything jar I wanted I said no. She said this is year 11 for the boney's and she is concerned it is the last year - hopefully not! They had alot of the witches brew jar candles and moonlight. Sniffed both but bought none.

Now the rest of the trip - stopped at Hobby Lobby and found fun battery operated tealight holders - orange and black (no timers) - the orange have a black cobweb on the top and the black has a white cobweb on the top. Really cute and reasonably priced. They come in a six pack three of each.

Then - stopped at a thrift store and found my first boney EVER at a thrift store - was so excited I bought it - even though I don't collect that line. Got it home and lit it and thought this is cool. Ends up it was about 50 cents less than ebay - oh well - a Mark Cook bride and groom! (so noted on the bottom of the piece "exclusive" blah blah blah Then I thought what the h am I going to put this with - duh the Head Chef from last year - so maybe it was worth it - flip side - right now the bride and groom are lit with the black candle with white cobweb and it makes me laugh - so - life continues to be good!

Monday Halloween stuff in the basement starts coming out!


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady, did you find the 2013 Bride and Groom? I would have been thrilled to find that piece. Remember, you also avoided paying shipping which can really add up. Your spiderweb tea lights sound fun. Looking forward to seeing your Halloween displays.


----------



## Hearthfire

I’m not sure which year I started collecting Boneys but I had walked into a Yankee Candle and saw the bride and groom. My Anniversary is Oct 30th so I bought it. I’ve been hooked ever since. We have been living in a tiny place for a very long time while we shopped for land to build our dream home, so my Boney purchased always went into storage. Each year I would buy a piece or two to display that year and then pack away. I can’t wait to rediscover all my Boneys when we move to the big house!!! I remember buying the shelf sitters and jar clingers and loving them. I even bought the enormous metal haunted houses. There are pieces I wish I had bought, but I also have no idea of what all I have.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - the seller states that the book of spells is new and in its original shipper box with the styrofoam inserts, and that original box will be shipped inside of another box. So, fingers crossed it will arrive safely. I did take your advice and send a message to the seller to please pack it well because of its fragility.


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma - I don't know how to tell the two versions apart, I remember reading about it here on the forum but this old brain did not retain it! Anyhow, the bottom says Made Exclusively for Yankee Candle Designed by Mark Cook. I will have to go back on the forum pages to see what I can find out about it. I never thought about avoiding paying for the shipping - that helps!


----------



## X-Pired

ScareyCarrie, it sounds like the seller is a good one. Double boxing with peanuts inside is the best way to go. Please let us know how you like it when it arrives. I'm so excited that you got it!


----------



## X-Pired

Grandma Lise, thank you for the heads-up on The Book of Spells being easily damaged. That's good to know!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired - I will definately let you know how my book of spells arrives.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, that's good news. Yay!

blackcatlady, the 2008 Bride's and Groom's nose is a solid black triangle. The 2013 nose is a black, upside down "V". Hope that helps. Many thanks to the forum member who brought this to our attention. I looked at my picture record, and this is correct. So glad YC did this.

So happy, my 2016 Dead on my feet arrived two days early! I moved 2018 Last Tango to the right, and put the 2016 dancing couple in it's place. The display feels perfectly balanced now. 

Will take another picture when I _think_ I'm done making changes.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Went to Home Goods earlier today. The Halloween Decor section was very small. Did not buy anything. Very disappointed.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Here are a couple of picture of my mini Halloween displays. The one with boney baby is lights on, lights off.


----------



## X-Pired

I love those photos! You have great displays. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh my ScareyCarrie, your displays are so fun! I'm at dinner with a friend and she likes my display but thought it a bit over the top. Just wait until she comes back to the table...I LOVE your displays, especially the fall themed one. And you have bats, lots and lots of bats! Found this cute little guy at HomeGoods last night...

Tell me about the background in the third picture, also about the bats. The tree branches and bats look so realistic.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired-I am glad you like my displays. Instead of one large display i put a few smaller ones throughout the house.
grandma lise - so happy you like my displays. Believe it or not the background on the 3rd picture is a plastic tablecloth that i ordered from Michaels.com. I loved the look of it with the bats, the full moon and the spooky trees. It is an awesome backdrop for my display. The name of it on Michaels website is "Plastic Spooky Night Halloween Tablecloth" and only costs $1.85. It's big so i was able to use the remainder in other spooky spots around the house.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - love your little bat. So cute.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, bat is cute but in need of some tacky glue which I forgot to pick up tonight. I think I'm going to either hang him upside down or have him hang out with me under the computer monitor.

I showed my friend pictures of your display and she thinks it's "over the top" too. I asked her if that was good or bad. She said "good". 

With your description, I found your plastic tablecloth... https://www.michaels.com/84in-x-54i...tic+Spooky+Night+Halloween+Tablecloth&start=1 It's so perfect for your display. And I really love your Dept 56 pieces. I've been eyeing that water tower for years, but fear if I buy just one, I'll buy another. It's kind of like trying to eat only one chocolate. [giggle]

So I'm curious about the bats above your plastic tablecloth back drop. Can you tell me more? They look like they're flying. Are they attached to wire? It's such an interesting effect. 

Love all your displays. And your candelabra has the most lovely glow. Decorating is so much fun, isn't it?


----------



## grandma lise

Got another email from YC this morning. $20 off $45 purchase, $50 off $100 purchase, cannot be combined with other discounts, coupons etc., through September 30th. Code is SEASONS. I think it's a one time use only code, but I never know with YC.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - the bats are part of the tablecloth. The inside section of the tablecloth is white with bats and the outside is the spooky trees, bats and full moon. I have many more Lemax and Dept. 56 pieces, but just used a couple this year for my displays. The Dept. 56 Water Tower is one of my favorites. It can be used in many different Halloween settings. If you start collecting, i would start with that piece. I understand the analogy about chocolate. ? 

Glad your friend thought my display was over the top -that's exactly what i was going for. YES, decorating is so much fun!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Earlier this week i placed an order with YC. They had a great coupon - buy 1 medium or small candle and get 2 free plus 25% off accessories. So i ordered 3 medium witches brew candles in the collectors jars. They are $25 each, so i got 3 for $25, and i used the 25% coupon for the Witchy kitty boney. Total for all was under $40 (excluding tax/shipping). Thought that was a great deal.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Drinking Witches' Brew coffee out of my Witch's Brew mug. Love this cooler weather!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

blackcatlady - thank you so much for the Irish ghost story. Scarey and funny. Loved it.


----------



## blackcatlady

Thanks Grandma - I had read that reply but it kind of confused me where yours makes total sense! Thanks for having a picture record! My bride and groom are a 2013. Upon looking further the cheapest I found that mine sold for on ebay was $10.00 more than I paid so that made me happy. I had no idea there were that many brides and grooms! I decided to put my bride and groom with head chef - which I mentioned earlier - but the other piece will be dark avenue limo!


----------



## blackcatlady

ScareyCarrie - on my trip last week I found nothing of interest Halloween related at HomeGoods either . I agree with you the section was very small. I had found one Halloween thing when I was there (different HomeGoods though) in August- of course with a Black Cat.


----------



## grandma lise

Our HomeGoods opened this summer. The selection has been reasonably good, probably because its their first year here. 

Trying to think of what I've bought... 

Shiny Brite Halloween ornaments and garland, small glass ball ornaments with black glittered spiders on them - (for my Harry Potter tree) - three of Joanna Parker's Halloween mugs - (returned two but kept the cat) - a box of 8 orange tapers for my Superstition Black Cat, the large stacked pumpkin piece in my cubicle display, a white ghost candle, a small Bethany Lowe Halloween wreath, and the felt bat that I found this week. I think that's it. I probably won't buy as much next year, but its now my favorite home decor store. I like it better than the sister stores, Marshalls and TJMaxx, mostly because I'm not into clothes. 

Now that selection is less in the stores, I'm going to go through everything I purchased and return the items I really don't have a use for, at the very least, some of the things I bought at Target. I think I went a bit crazy there, but it's always better to buy when you see then return. I've learned that the hard way so many times. 

I think I'm done shopping for Halloween. When YC goes to 75% off in December, I'm going to buy a few more Boney Bunch pieces to try to get really good ones. That strategy worked really well for me last year.

It's time for me to get focused on designing my Christmas tree. I've only got about eight weeks. Will still come here though because I'm wanting to see everyone's Halloween displays! 

blackcatlady, I'm so glad you got the 2013 Bride and Groom. I have all of them but perhaps one. The 2008/2013 Bride and Groom is one of my top three favorites. I'm really surprised someone donated it. Hang onto it!

ScareyCarrie, Halloween was 50% off at Michaels today. I got a sign in this style today - ( https://www.michaels.com/assorted-h...ign+by+ashland&pmpt=qualifying&sz=24&start=65 ) - but it features a witch hat and broom and the words "Happy Halloween". It's an embossed metal sign framed in wood. I think it might display well with the BB Flying Witch. Tonight I ordered the plastic tablecloth you used for your display and the "Lit Haunted Mansion" canvas too. I really like the artwork.


----------



## gloomycatt

I set up a few things yesterday! including the spellbook


----------



## gloomycatt

close up to show this year's illumalid


----------



## gloomycatt

a little display featuring things from the steampunk collection


----------



## gloomycatt

more Halloween happiness &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ScareyCarrie

gloomycatt - your displays are wonderful. Thanks, especially, for showing the spellbook on its own. I have one coming from Ebay. Hope it arrives intact so that i can display it beautifully like you did.

grandma lise - you will find many uses for the tablecloth......other than using it for a tablecloth. Once i receive my Witchy Kitty boney i, like you, will wait for Yankee's 75% off sale for any others i might want. Which ones will you buy when the sale starts?


----------



## grandma lise

Yay, more displays! Thanks for getting my day off to a good start!

gloomycatt, I giggled when I spotted your frog. The witch boot and hands, spell book, and bat jar charms look so great together. I keep thinking I need more of those bat jar charms... They're a favorite in my collection. 

Your old radio and candelabra is beautiful and is the perfect backdrop for Lost and the other Steam Pumpkin pieces. I got the Witch Hat this year, and love it. Hoping to continue back collecting those pieces next year. I didn't think I'd like the boots, but had never seen the detailing of the heel and side, just the front. I want it now.

The children display well with Witch's Brew. I don't have the Pumpkin jar holder yet. Was hoping it would be taller than the children so I could create a scene with them playing around it. Oh, maybe I could elevate it and inch or so. That might work. Are those skulls the ones that play music and flash on and off? They look like some I found this year in a thrift store. I got them for my Harry Potter tree.

What's the story on that radio? It's just beautiful!


----------



## grandma lise

I'm still undecided ScaryCarrie. I'm going to order Witchy Kitty and the two children again in hopes of getting a better one. And I may or may not order Til Death Do Us Part, Grave Digger tea light holder, and Grave Digger jar holder, though all three would be nice additions to a cemetery scene. Might order the Superstition Haunted House because I can't use the full size Haunted Houses/Mansions on my desk [giggle].

I bought a lot of pieces at full price so I feel I've done my duty in supporting YC this year. 

How about you? What's your plan?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I might get the Witches Brew tart burner and the Grave digger jar holder. I like the jar beads too. Might have to backorder some from Ebay.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - have you back collected the entire 2008 boney bunch series? Saw a couple on Ebay that look pretty cool - Aunt Hilda spiderweb holder and Mommy pushin a baby.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I was trying to post pics of my halloween displays, but for some reason they are coming out upside down.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

What figurines does everyone collect for Christmas? Would a Christmas collection of the Boney Bunch be of interest to you?


----------



## gloomycatt

thank you everyone, for your kind words 
the skull lights are from pier one, they reminded me of mercury glass and the strands were under $6 each. the radio is something that my honey bought at an auction a long time ago, he always looks for them in antique/thrift shops. we lucked out that our decor fits so well together!


----------



## gloomycatt

I have a boney santa!!! there have been 2, plus an elf. I bring them out for Christmas, and have been wishing for a boney angel ever since


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma - my favorites are Pet Cemetery (original even though I bought last years too) and Bonesy in the graveyard. That being said both grave diggers were a natural progression - jar and tealight - even though we still haven't gotten around to making the tealight better as a digger than diccer! Of course witchy kitty is cute! - glad you ordered it! Flip side - natural progression if you have so many of the bride and groom - why stop now - it is like stopping in mid sentence! .......


----------



## blackcatlady

ScareyCarrie the grave digger jar holder is great!


----------



## grandma lise

Yay! Another display! 

boneybunch15, Boney Baby looks great paired with Frank and Bride. What a good idea. And you're displaying my favorite candy container too. 

I was able to view your pictures right side up on my phone. I had the same problem you're having a few weeks back. If you flip the pictures upside down on your phone, then try loading them again, you might get the desired better result. Thanks for sharing two of your displays with us. 

Oh, I forgot to ask. What are the three pieces in the center of your first picture? I can't make out what they are.

ScaryCarrie, Fortunately I think I've back collected all the Boney Bunch pieces I want now, which is really nice actually. Love the 2009 collection as much as the 2008!


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie said:


> What figurines does everyone collect for Christmas? Would a Christmas collection of the Boney Bunch be of interest to you?


I have a number of Yankee Candle Christmas collections. And love my Chrismas Boney pieces too that gloomycatt described. They're fun. Here's a picture from my 2011 display...


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady said:


> Grandma - my favorites are Pet Cemetery (original even though I bought last years too) and Bonesy in the graveyard. That being said both grave diggers were a natural progression - jar and tealight - even though we still haven't gotten around to making the tealight better as a digger than diccer! Of course witchy kitty is cute! - glad you ordered it! Flip side - natural progression if you have so many of the bride and groom - why stop now - it is like stopping in mid sentence! .......


I've often thought of doing a display with just the Bride and Groom pieces. One of our forum members did same five or more years ago. When I have time, perhaps I can find it again...


----------



## blackcatlady

For those of you that like Life is Good t-shirts and products - check out their new Halloween items - got the email last night. I/we absolutely love the men's t-shirt (nothing says us gals can't have that shirt!) that shows Jake against a tombstone with R.I.P. and the saying is "Life Was Good". Unfortunately we will not be buying it because it is short sleeve ..... and since we had snow flurries on Saturday afternoon ....... maybe they will do a long sleeve next year!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I love your Christmas display from 2011, especially the black tree. The boney's are so cute. Too bad they haven't added to the Christmas theme. 

Also, do you know when Yankee starts their Semi-Annual sale with the boney's 75% off? Thanks.


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady said:


> For those of you that like Life is Good t-shirts and products - check out their new Halloween items - got the email last night. I/we absolutely love the men's t-shirt (nothing says us gals can't have that shirt!) that shows Jake against a tombstone with R.I.P. and the saying is "Life Was Good". Unfortunately we will not be buying it because it is short sleeve ..... and since we had snow flurries on Saturday afternoon ....... maybe they will do a long sleeve next year!


I like the men's shirts better... https://www.lifeisgood.com/halloween/ Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - I love your Christmas display from 2011, especially the black tree. The boney's are so cute. Too bad they haven't added to the Christmas theme.
> 
> Also, do you know when Yankee starts their Semi-Annual sale with the boney's 75% off? Thanks.


75% off sale was early December last year. Or at least that's when I made my online purchases. I do like my two santas and elf but not sure if I want more...perhaps due to the size of my Christmas décor collection. 

Do any ideas come to mind? I'm actually kind of surprised they haven't added a Christmas themed piece each year.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi everyone. Sorry I've been gone for a bit. Thought I had a condo all lined up and ended up in a bidding war with 11 other people and lost (came in 2nd)...sigh. So it appears I'll be staying in my house a little longer. On that note, I got out some of my Halloween stuff to start decorating this weekend, and then tragedy struck. I had my newer Boneys on the couch next to me while I sat there going through some Halloween totes on the floor. Left to get a refill of coffee and came back to find my very curious cat-zilla - Merlin - had jumped into one of the totes. When I yelled at him to get out, he panicked and jumped out of the tote, and up onto the couch, sending my new Boney witch tart warmer shattering to pieces on the floor. Totally my fault, since I shouldn't have left them on the couch to begin with, but now I am minus a witch for the little display group I wanted to build...heavy sigh. I didn't even have the heart to take a picture and post, it was just too upsetting at the time, and I just swept up the bits and threw them away. I think I will eventually replace her, but will probably wait until they go 75% off. Lesson learned, keep the breakables off the sofa. He's normally a very good kitty, and rarely even gets on the couch, but he can't resist an open box or container on the floor. There's nothing sadder than a Boney busted to bits all over your living room floor.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, Spookywolf. It hasn't been the best week for you. So sorry to hear you were outbid on the condo you wanted. Was the difference in bid large or small? If the tart warmer wasn't broken, I recall Dana Dark had two witches that arrived without their tart holders. Hopefully the 50% off sale will come along soon...

Glad to hear you'll get to decorate this year. Good to see you here on the forum.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Spookywolf - Sorry to hear about the condo. Perhaps it is a blessing in disguise and you will get another meant to be down the road. I have cats too and I know they like to investigate every part of the house. Also, I love my coffee, so what happened to you could have easily happened to me. Sorry to hear about your broken boney. Hopefully when the sale starts you can replace it. Do you own the Witchy Kitty one? I am expecting it to arrive this week. I backordered the Crazy Cat Lady and posted a picture of it on an earlier post. Welcome back and hope to see your display once you get it set up.


----------



## Spookywolf

Thanks so much for the kind words everyone. Grandma Lise - I'm not sure how much difference there was in the offers for the condo. I asked my real estate agent, but he said they don't reveal the final price until they close, but the market has certainly turned crazy this year. Scarey Carrie - I didn't buy the witchy kitty piece but it was certainly cute. I do have the Crazy Cat Lady though. Couldn't resist her when it came out. I did make another purchase today toward my back collecting. Somebody on here, can't remember who right now, posted their favorites list for all the BB years and happened to mention the Punch Rockers, and it rang a bell for me. That's a piece I sat on the fence about forever and never did buy, but I thought it was so adorable and I was really drawn to it. I finally took the plunge today and snagged one for a good price. Now I just have to wait for it to arrive and pray it's packed well and doesn't "jingle" when I pick up the box (don't you just hate that sound.) Back collecting is something I do enjoy. And I LOVE waiting for the packages to arrive. It's like Christmas time! 

I know this has probably been brought up before, but does anyone know of a complete price list for the Boneys through the years? That is something I'd definitely like to have. I have some of the catalogs, not all but some, but having a spreadsheet of all the Boneys with their original selling prices would be nice to keep as a reference to go with my collection.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I really am glad I have Punch Rocker too. Fingers and toes crossed it arrives safely. I do have all the catalogs...somewhere. When I come across them again, I'll create a spread sheet. I think that's a good idea.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I would love to see the prices of the boney's through the years too. Collectors rarely throw important things away, i.e., Yankee Catalogs. Thanks. :


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Received my 3 jars of Witches Brew today. 2 were fine, although the wax in one of them is loose in the jar. Could have been the heat in Chicago yesterday - 88 degrees. One jar arrived completely shattered. Called YC and they were very helpful and will be sending a replacement. They were very nice about it. Told me to be careful with the broken jar. Witchy Kitty arrived safely in a separate package a couple days ago. Now i am waiting patiently for my Spellbound jar holder.


----------



## X-Pired

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words everyone. Grandma Lise - I'm not sure how much difference there was in the offers for the condo. I asked my real estate agent, but he said they don't reveal the final price until they close, but the market has certainly turned crazy this year. Scarey Carrie - I didn't buy the witchy kitty piece but it was certainly cute. I do have the Crazy Cat Lady though. Couldn't resist her when it came out. I did make another purchase today toward my back collecting. Somebody on here, can't remember who right now, posted their favorites list for all the BB years and happened to mention the Punch Rockers, and it rang a bell for me. That's a piece I sat on the fence about forever and never did buy, but I thought it was so adorable and I was really drawn to it. I finally took the plunge today and snagged one for a good price. Now I just have to wait for it to arrive and pray it's packed well and doesn't "jingle" when I pick up the box (don't you just hate that sound.) Back collecting is something I do enjoy. And I LOVE waiting for the packages to arrive. It's like Christmas time!
> 
> I know this has probably been brought up before, but does anyone know of a complete price list for the Boneys through the years? That is something I'd definitely like to have. I have some of the catalogs, not all but some, but having a spreadsheet of all the Boneys with their original selling prices would be nice to keep as a reference to go with my collection.


I’m sorry to hear about the condo as well as your boney witch. Drat! As far as the condo goes, I have found that often something better will become available. I’m one of those people who believe everything works out to our advantage when it’s all said and done. 

I hope your Punch Rockers boney arrives safely. Please keep us updated. As Grandma Lise said, fingers and toes crossed!

My Aunt Hilda has disappeared in shipping. It fell off the radar a week ago. The post office says it may still turn up. I am so disappointed.


----------



## X-Pired

ScareyCarrie said:


> Received my 3 jars of Witches Brew today. 2 were fine, although the wax in one of them is loose in the jar. Could have been the heat in Chicago yesterday - 88 degrees. One jar arrived completely shattered. Called YC and they were very helpful and will be sending a replacement. They were very nice about it. Told me to be careful with the broken jar. Witchy Kitty arrived safely in a separate package a couple days ago. Now i am waiting patiently for my Spellbound jar holder.


Darn, that’s too bad! At least YC is sending a replacement. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## X-Pired

Does anyone have both the Foggy Nights tealight holder and the All Hallows’ Eve jar holder? If so, which has the better effect when they are burning and lit in a darkened room? Overall, which is your favorite and why?


----------



## blackcatlady

X-pired I only have foggy nights and I LOVE it - was thinking of it yesterday morning when I was driving four hours south in pea soup fog and thinking - gee I wish I was home with my candle - even well before dawn!


----------



## blackcatlady

Spookywolf - don't despair! We have friends that came in second on a bid for a foreclosed hobby farm - they were bummed but life went on - and then - a phone call - number one bidder didn't qualify for the mortgage! So they got it after all. Maybe it is in the cards but if not -something better will come along! Flip side on friends - they also got the 12 barn cats! Makes my day!


----------



## Batibat

X-Pired said:


> Does anyone have both the Foggy Nights tealight holder and the All Hallows’ Eve jar holder? If so, which has the better effect when they are burning and lit in a darkened room? Overall, which is your favorite and why?


If you’re asking about the All Hallows’ Eve jar holder from last year, I have them both. In my opinion, Foggy Nights is the stand out in a darkened room because the little bats really do appear to be flickering and the black and white are a stark contrast from the rest of my Hallows decorations. Don’t get me wrong, I adore the jar holder and the colors are fabulous, but if you only want to get one, go for Foggy Nights. There are a lot of jar holders out there but I’ve never seen another piece remotely similar to Foggy Nights. I hope this helps.


----------



## grandma lise

X-pired, I love both. I'd personally would choose to collect Foggy Nights first so long as you burn real tea lights in it for the "flying bats" effect.


----------



## X-Pired

Thank you to everyone who responded. It looks like Foggy Nights wins hands down. Much appreciated!

We have been hammered with work, and I am so far behind with Halloween decorating! I have today off but work this weekend. Hopefully, I can get a bunch of stuff out this afternoon and then go to eBay and see if I can find a Foggy Nights tealight holder at a decent price.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Since Halloween is very near......I think I will wait to backorder a few pieces in the off-season in hopes of more reasonable prices. I would like the Foggy Nights tealight holder and the Raven Screen tealight holder. X-Pired - hope you can obtain the Foggy Nights at a good price. Happy decorating!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired - I hope Aunt Hilda shows up, and in perfect condition. Sending good wishes your way.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

As I am new to this wonderful Halloween Forum, I was curious, how long have all of you been a member of the Forum? So happy to have conversations with people that love Halloween like myself.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, I joined the forum in 2011 in search of a "Boney Bunch" community. 

While I do venture elsewhere on the forum, this is my "go to" thread. Around that time, either before or after, can't remember, the facebook site Boney Bunch Love was launched which provides a rich photographic record of the collection, but I don't do Facebook so that's a "read only" forum for me. 

There's been some disappointment with the Boney Bunch collection in recent years, though this year was much better in some respects with its inclusion of more vintage style women and children, also the return of Boney's dressed up as pirates, classic monsters, doctor and nurse, and even a headless clown. I really like the timeless, classic look of this year's car and passengers too. But sadly, Yankee Candle's other Halloween collections did not resonate with collectors this year, myself included. This discontinuation of the Sophia collection was disappointing for many - (though I liked this year's black cats) - also the discontinuation of Steam Pumkin collection for some. But this is fine. I'm back collecting the latter collection this year instead. 

I'm glad I work in a department now where I can decorate for Halloween and enjoy it. I really wasn't sure how my co-workers would respond, but those who enjoy decorating or dressing up for Halloween have been most appreciative. A bit more than a third of the staff, and a few from our sister department, have stopped by to point out their favorite decoration, or to share their Halloween memories or plans for this year. My favorite compliment was from a co-worker who said she's stopped by many times and enjoys discovering something "new" she hadn't seen on previous visits. 

I've always loved art and theater. The Boney Bunch is a delightful mix of both for me. 

I'd really miss this thread if interest continues to dwindle. It's so nice to have you and others here this year, new and old.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Like you, I am not on Facebook, therefore, I do not participant in the Boney Bunch Facebook page. If I worked where you work I know I would be a frequent visitor. You really embrace the Halloween spirit. 

There seems to be only a few people that participate in this forum. I thought there would be more, especially with a better line of boneys this year. I am disappointed with Yankee's lack of accessories this year. I loved the Sophia line and the Raven line. Hopefully they will bring them back in the future. 

Thank you for being a great forum member. I can always count on you for good conversation.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Here is a picture of Witchy Kitty. Took her out of the box and lit her up!


----------



## Little black cat

Hi Everyone! Just joined the forum tonite, i have been a long time lurker, I have been collecting boneys since 2008, the last few years just back collecting Mr. Bones pieces because I haven't liked any of the newer pieces until this year. It's great to see other people that enjoy halloween as much as I do! Although I have to admit it is hard to get into the spirit living in West Central Florida and the temperature is 90 degrees!


----------



## Little black cat

Would love to post some pics from my phone, can anyone give me some hints? Thanks!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - Welcome to the forum!! Since I just joined this past August I am new as well. I am new to collecting boneys too. Bought three pieces last year and three new ones this year. I have backordered a couple recently. As I look at the boneys on Ebay, i wish i would have known about them when they first started. There are some fantastic pieces i know i would have bought. Happy to hear you have been collecting since the beginning, 2008. I would love to see your displays. 

Again, welcome.


----------



## Little black cat

I hope i post these correctly, i know they aren't boney, just a few of my other displays this year, i can't seem to get the boney pics to attach, but i am aure i will figure it out!


----------



## Little black cat

Sorry they are upside down!


----------



## grandma lise

Here's an updated picture of my display after adding the 2016 Dead On My Feet and a small Bethany Lowe wreath I recently found at HomeGoods and added to my cubicle...


----------



## grandma lise

Yay pictures! [Forgot to post this from my computer BEFORE I uploaded the pictures from my phone...oops!]

Little black cat, love your black cat displays. I have the Pier 1 canvas and bottle brush trees too. Three of them actually. Still hoping to collect the Pier 1 canvas that features the owl and mouse someday... 

So far I've figured out how to upload and post landscape pictures but not portrait from my phone; however, they often upload upside down like yours. On my android phone, before I get on the forum, I've had some luck by editing the picture first. 

Holding the phone in the landscape position with the landscape picture open on my phone, I tap on the picture, then tap on the [icon at the bottom of my screen that rotates the picture], then tap on the [circular arrow icon] on the bottom right of my screen _twice_ (so the picture is now upside down), then tap on APPLY in the upper right corner of my screen. Once that's done, I close the picture, and come here to upload it.

I just tried to edit my post and pictures on my phone, and can't figure out how to do it. So for now, to remove pictures, I have to do it from my computer clicking on the "Edit Post" button, then "Go Advanced" button, (located below the post I want to edit). As I recall, you have to select from a list which pictures to delete but each picture is listed by it's number so it's a bit tricky sometimes!


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, glad to see that Witchy Kitty arrived in good condition. I love the displays you build throughout your home. The addition of purple is really nice. Where did you get the leather spells and potions book? The calligraphy and artwork is nicely done.


----------



## grandma lise

Little black cat have you tried opening a new post to upload your Boney Bunch display pictures? 

I have a few of the Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends pieces, but there's a few more that I'd like to collect. I almost bought the witch lantern but didn't when I realized the head had been broken and reattached at the neck, I chose not to. Which are your favorites? Do post pictures of those here too.

I too was pleased with this year's Boney Bunch collection. It's a long awaited return to the original style of the collection. 

Here's a picture of my Black Cat lantern...


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Thank you for your kind words. I do enjoy creating many little displays throughout my house. The spells and potions book is from the Victorian Trading Co. They have fantastic Halloween items. They have a website and I know that they also sell items on Ebay.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I absolutely love your updated work display. Your attention to detail is amazing. Great job!!


----------



## RCIAG

grandma lise said:


> But sadly, Yankee Candle's other Halloween collections did not resonate with collectors this year, myself included


This is how I feel, I don't collect the Boneys & their other stuff just didn't grab me. I usually get one or two pieces but there just wasn't anything I wanted this year (outside of the car scent thingies). 

But that's how it's been overall for me in general this year. Not many stores have things that have really grabbed me & most stores (outside of Spirit) have already moved on to Christmas.


----------



## Little black cat

Hopefully these uploaded correctly! These are all my "favorites" that i keep up all year, I have about 3 or 4 more bins full! My favorites are probably mom & carriage, cat electric lantern, and the three headed electric lantern Mr. Bones. I loved Clowning Around also. Also love my Raven jar holder, i like to use the led string lights in it. I have the witch lantern and the salt and pepper shakers to match, love them!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - WOW!!! What a collection. Beautifully displayed too. Love the Mosaic Raven Jar holder with the lights inside. Awesome!!!


----------



## Little black cat

Thanks ScareyCarrie! I still have a few I would like to back collect, plus more bins in the attic, so I am at full capacity!


----------



## blackcatlady

Hi little black cat - blackcatlady here and welcome to the forum! I have been a lurker since 2015 and then signed up and tried for two years to log in - this is the first year my name worked! Duh - me not "them". Welcome!


----------



## blackcatlady

ScareyCarrie - I have been reading the forum since 2015 when I was "stuck" in a motel room by myself for two nights waiting for medical appointments, long drive home, then long drive back two nights for more medical appointments - and all medical turned out fantastic!. Anyway - if it hadn't been for those and more nights of medical nights I don't know if I would have even discovered boney's let alone the forum - gee the money I could have saved. Flip side - boney's, ravens, and of course cats bring joy to my heart! !!! I signed up to be part of the group and could never get my login to work until this year (thanks hubby - he rules!). When I first started looking at the forum in 2015 there were 200+ pages posted. Now names that show up at the beginning of the year make a "cursory" appearance and that is it. Kind of sad actually but the forum will continue!


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady, when I was reading through the 2017 posts a while back, looking for a picture I think, I saw quite a few posts from you last fall. I'm thinking perhaps it was 2015 and 2016 that you weren't able to post? 

I remember having a similar problem with another collectors site in the late 2000's. I got so discouraged, I'd give up, but I'd try again the following year and finally got the help I needed by contacting the site owner directly. Glad you persevered and are here with us now!  

I'm with ScareyCarrie! Wow! Little black cat, it makes me so happy to see so many pieces from the two collections displayed! It's awesome! And I see the Coynes and Co. witch lantern you mentioned too. I want the witch lantern that uses tea lights, but now I'm wondering if the heat from the tea light was what caused it to break at the neck in the piece I looked at earlier...perhaps the lantern you have would be a better choice. 

I'm sorry for all the difficulty you're having with posting pictures. Perhaps a moderator will come along and fix them... I am able to upload landscape pictures now, but haven't figured out how to upload portrait pictures. It's so frustrating!

Little black cat, I do have a question. Can you tell me more about the two raven/crows and skull in your last picture. I really like the look of that grouping. Where did you get them?


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady, relieved to hear that the results of all your medical evaluations turned out well. I like happy endings. Your husband sounds like a really good guy!


----------



## grandma lise

RCIAG said:


> This is how I feel, I don't collect the Boneys & their other stuff just didn't grab me. I usually get one or two pieces but there just wasn't anything I wanted this year (outside of the car scent thingies).
> 
> But that's how it's been overall for me in general this year. Not many stores have things that have really grabbed me & most stores (outside of Spirit) have already moved on to Christmas.


Yes it really has been an off year. I think the only thing that helped me is getting a HomeGoods here this summer so I finally got see it in person, after years and years of drooling over everyone's pictures! Luckily, we had a good Boney Bunch collection this year. I am enjoying it. I think the most fun I had was at Target, also the thrift stores. Early in the collecting season I found the Partylite ghost lantern that I've wanted forever, I think at Value Village, but never wanted to buy on Ebay due to the shipping cost and risk of breakage. 

Will be really interesting to see what Yankee Candle does next year...I haven't a clue. If they don't continue the Boney Bunch they're going to have to start all over creating THREE new Halloween collections.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - Thank you for your kind words. I do enjoy creating many little displays throughout my house. The spells and potions book is from the Victorian Trading Co. They have fantastic Halloween items. They have a website and I know that they also sell items on Ebay.


Thank you ScareyCarrie. I found a number of items that I like on that website! 

Okay, I'm off to set a trap for the rat/mouse who's chewing on my things and repeatedly waking me up throughout the night. I have a plan and I'm not going to bed until the trap is readied and baited... I went through this last year, and I'm not putting up with it again... This is my house.


----------



## Little black cat

Hi All, thanks for all of the kind words, grandma lise - the skull and crow are from Ross, I paid 6.99 for it! The sparkly crow and tree are from Michaels a few years ago. My homegoods was wiped out of Halloween quick this year, thank goodness I start early! I don't know about you guys, but I have so many nice things but they are tucked away so I tend to go for the closest things to grab, and putting the same thing out a few years in a row! I vow to go through everything this winter, maybe after Christmas when the heat isn't so opressive here in Florida! Blackcatlady, thanks for the welcome and glad your medical issue came back negative, those can be scary for sure!


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Thank you ScareyCarrie. I found a number of items that I like on that website!
> 
> Okay, I'm off to set a trap for the rat/mouse who's chewing on my things and repeatedly waking me up throughout the night. I have a plan and I'm not going to bed until the trap is readied and baited... I went through this last year, and I'm not putting up with it again... This is my house.


LOL! Mice can be so annoying. I hope you catch that little sucker!

This is my first year collecting, as well as back-collecting, boneys. I read this thread, got caught up in the spirit of waiting up most of the night when they released the boneys and discovered a new love as they say.

The people on the thread and their generosity with knowledge and time, has been invaluable to me. This is the greatest group! I am so lucky to be part of it. A huge thank you to all of you! 

On another note, my Aunt Hilda arrived crushed. I am having technical difficulties and haven't been able to post pictures for several days so can't show you the damage, but it isn't repairable. Between work and the Halloween season in full swing I am swamped but will try to figure out the problem with uploading photos as soon as I have the spare time.

Blackcatlady, I too am so relieved that your medical issues turned out well! On the bright side, it led you to boney collecting and the forum!


----------



## Little black cat

Up close pic of the skull/raven, my steampunk display, skull ledlights underneath were $1 at dollar tree, they seem to work fine! I miss the steampunk this year!


----------



## Little black cat

Uploaded pics


----------



## Little black cat

Sorry about the pics guys, I won't post any more until I figure this out, I have tried saving them upside down and right side up, but I can't get it to work!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

blackcatlady - Happy to hear that your medical tests were benign. Being new to the forum this year I do not know how many members participated in the past. From what it sounds like there were many more. All I know is that with great people such as yourself, YES, the forum will live on!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired - I am so sorry to hear that Aunt Hilda arrived crushed. Such a horrible feeling when you open the box and see that. Where did you purchase it and will you be able to get a refund? 

I agree with you 100% - the people on this boney bunch forum are extremely generous with information and very kind. ?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - hope you catch that little rascal mouse or rat. Luckily, with our feral colony outside and a few cats inside we do not have that problem. Happy Hunting!


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, no luck so far but I'm determined. It may be a mouse this time because he's ignoring the bacon. Likes almonds though. He didn't wake me up last night, but I think I accidentally trapped him in the bedroom because when I got up in the middle of the night I heard him scampering away. 

I finally figured out how to get my phone to use the desktop display mode so am able to expand and look at the details of your displays again. 

Little black cat, those blue skull lights are fun! I really like your Steampumkin display. And I remember seeing that skull and bird piece at Ross now, also the bird from Michaels. Those pieces really work well together. I need to create a box for the Steampumkin pieces so I can build a display once I've back collected all the pieces. I have the witch's hat. I want the boot next.

X-Pired, so saddened to hear of Aunt Hilda's tragic end. While breakage does increase the value of the piece, because it lessens its overall availability, it's still sad and so disappointing... Hope you're able to find another at a good price before Halloween, but I know how working extra hours makes that harder. Are you back collecting the lady that is a lantern or the lady holding the umbrella?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Does anyone own the 2010 Boney with Owls on shoulders tealight holder? If so, do you like it?


----------



## Little black cat

X-Pired sorry about your Aunt Hilda, its always so sad to see one of the old ones broken! I am sure you will find another one at a good price! ScareyCarrie - I don't own Hoot Gravely, but I hope to some day, he is awesome!!!


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, not sure but I think I planned to use that one in a scene to marry the bride and groom. He's holding a Jack-o-lantern tea light holder, right?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Yes, he is holding a Jack-o-Lantern tealight holder. In the description it says he has "flocking" on his suit.


----------



## X-Pired

ScareyCarrie said:


> X-Pired - I am so sorry to hear that Aunt Hilda arrived crushed. Such a horrible feeling when you open the box and see that. Where did you purchase it and will you be able to get a refund?
> 
> I agree with you 100% - the people on this boney bunch forum are extremely generous with information and very kind. ?


I bought her on eBay. The seller refunded but I am very disappointed. While I was waiting for this one to get here, two others sold on eBay. They are rare and I’m not sure another will become available before Halloween. Three on eBay in such a short period of time is very unusual.

Grandma Lise, it was the votive Aunt Hilda with the spiderweb dress, not the one with the umbrella.


----------



## Little black cat

X-Pired there is one on Ebay now that just came up! Good luck!


----------



## grandma lise

I really like the black flocking but not everyone does. Not sure but I think it the only one that features owls.


----------



## blackcatlady

little black cat - the dressed up black cat and dressed up black kitten from Pier 1 are fantastic! I also have this piece. In fact it is one of the few that I have up - and I am so glad I bought it! - otherwise mostly Yankee whatever's (of course some boney's) are up. This week - the weather forecast rots - so time to get decorating done! Our weekend company has left and will be back in two weeks and they definitely EXPECT this place to be decorated to the nines - inside AND out! We will get the job done - even if it snows again! Thank goodness I am retired!


----------



## Little black cat

Blackcatlady - the cat picture from pier 1 is one of my favorites! I should have bought the other ones when they were out, maybe next year if they have them! We go to Halloween Horror Nights at Universal Orlando the last week in September every year, so I like to be done with decorating by then! Hope you have a great time decorating this week!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

little black cat - Hope the weather allows you to decorate outside. It is way to soon for snow, and it will be headed my way in the not to distant future. Love your picture from Pier 1. Would love that one myself. Looking forward to the day when I am retired and am able to "somewhat" relax.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - It does appear to be the only boney with owls, that's why I like it. I do like owls. Does the flocking rub off when touched?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired - I see Aunt Hilda on Ebay. Looks like the seller has a 95% positive feedback rating. I try to always purchase from sellers with 100% positive feedback. I feel they try harder to please buyers so that they can maintain that 100%. If you purchase her, I hope she arrives in great condition.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - It does appear to be the only boney with owls, that's why I like it. I do like owls. Does the flocking rub off when touched?


As I recall, there may be some flocking inside the plastic bag because the excess flocking wasn't brushed off prior to shipping from China, but the flocking is reasonably stable. Sometimes the flocking is adhered where it's not wanted, such as partially over the orange bow tie. I just use one of my nails or the end of a round toothpick to carefully remove it. I recall this piece as being popular during its release year. I think you'll really enjoy it. That said, I'd ask the seller to provide extra packing on all sides. These pieces don't look fragile but they are in shipping as evidenced by the breakage X-Pired experienced. There has to be 1" packing on all sides of these pieces. Sellers often don't know that or "forget". It's the top, bottom, and jack-o-lantern protruding out from the piece that I'd be most concerned with in shipping.


----------



## Little black cat

Hi Everyone! I see there are a few rare Mr. Bones pieces up on ebay at fairly reasonable prices! Grandma lise - I checked and I didn't find a witch lantern, but there is a witch tombstone!


----------



## X-Pired

Does anyone that has the YC Raven Night votive screen have an opinion on it? Somehow the white screen just doesn't say Halloween or 'spooky' to me. Is it different when lit up? Does anyone have a photo of it in a darkened room? 

I think Grandma Lise just purchased one. If so do you like it as much as you thought you would?


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, I really like the Raven Night Screen (double tea light holder). I will try to take another picture but this time in a very dark room after dark. When lit, screen is not white.


----------



## grandma lise

Little black cat said:


> Hi Everyone! I see there are a few rare Mr. Bones pieces up on ebay at fairly reasonable prices! Grandma lise - I checked and I didn't find a witch lantern, but there is a witch tombstone!


Drats, no money available for collecting at the moment but will take a peek tonight after work.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired - I was thinking about ordering the YC Raven Night votive screen myself. I agree with you about the white not looking very Halloweenish. Perhaps in a dark room and lit with tealights it comes across better. 

grandma lise - Help us!!!


----------



## blackcatlady

I have the YC Raven Night Screen (votive). I find it neither scary or Halloween - just 100% totally cool - totally fall - it coordinates with scary and Halloween. and foggy nights and mosaic ravens and the other ravens. Glad I bought mine when first available and yes it was lit again tonight!


----------



## blackcatlady

X-pired I have the YC Raven Night Screen (votive). I find it neither scary or Halloween - just 100% totally cool - totally fall - it coordinates with scary and Halloween. and foggy nights and mosaic ravens and the other ravens. Glad I bought mine when first available and yes it was lit again tonight!


----------



## grandma lise

To get my phone camera to show how the raven night screen glows like the flame of a campfire, I lit two tea lights and added a multicolored led tea light in the middle...

Hope this helps you see the possibilities of its design. Long night. Helping a family move each night after work. Need food, then to bed I go...


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> To get my phone camera to show how the raven night screen glows like the flame of a campfire, I lit two tea lights and added a multicolored led tea light in the middle...
> 
> Hope this helps you see the possibilities of its design. Long night. Helping a family move each night after work. Need food, then to bed I go...


Grandma Lise, you are so cool! Not to mention kind! Thank you for taking the time to do this even though you needed food and sleep. And I hope you got both! This is a busy time of year for moving. Your family member is lucky to have your help, as are we here on the forum. You rock! The effect shows nicely with your photos.
Looking forward to adding this piece to my collection. Fingers crossed there is no shipping damage!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Fantastic picture of the Raven screen. Now I absolutely want one! If I do not pick one up before Halloween, I will absolutely be getting one in the off season so that I will have it for next year. I echo X-Pired......YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I was looking a post from 9/24/18 where you said you may or may not have the 2016 Mosaic Raven Jar Holder. If you do and are will to part with it, I will gladly buy it from you. Let me know. Thank you.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, I looked but it appears I did donate it. Hope you can find one for a good price. Make sure the seller agrees to double box it because it sits between two blocks of Styrofoam, one on top, the other on the bottom, which isn't adequate for a piece that big. It's huge!


----------



## blackcatlady

ScareyCarrie I have the mosaic raven jar holder from 2016 and absolutely love it. Now for the hoot - I never thought about putting a candle jar inside it! I use the Yankee tealight insert in mine and it works great! Now I will have to try it with a jar! Problem is I don't have any more of my spiced pumpkin jars that aren't in use. I agree with Grandma about the piece being HUGE and that it did come packed (mine directly from Yankee) with the styrofoam only on the top and bottom of the piece. Again this beautiful piece is HUGE! Side note - what size jar would be best for it - thoughts? Grandma your thoughts too please!


----------



## blackcatlady

I did get two bins of Halloween put out yesterday. I think I have at least five more to unpack. I swear this house gets smaller every year!


----------



## Little black cat

Blackcatlady - please post pics!!!


----------



## Little black cat

Blackcatlady - I like using the led string lights in my mosaic raven jar holder


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - That's okay. I appreciate you looking to see if you still had it. I will probably try to obtain that piece post-Halloween season in hopes of a good deal.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

blackcatlady - Now I absolutely have to have the mosaic raven jar holder. I will try to get one at a good price, most likely after Halloween when the prices should be more reasonable. I do like using tealights with most of my votive holders, especially ones with great designs on them. It displays well, much better than with a regular votive candle. Thanks to both you and grandma lise for letting me know that this piece is HUGE and needs to be shipped very carefully. If you can, please post pics of the mosaic raven jar lit up. Would love to see it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - great idea using LED string lights. Can you post a picture of it? Thanks.


----------



## blackcatlady

Little black cat - what a great idea for your mosaic jar holder!


----------



## blackcatlady

ScareyCarrie - I have been thinking about the raven mosaic jar holder - yes it is huge. The best analogy I can give is that there are rings (jewelry) that people wear and then there are STATEMENT rings that people wear. This jar holder is definitely a statement! ,,,, and I really enjoy mine!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

I see several of you are interested in candle holders. My sister-in-law is selling her Yankee Candle collection. She has 3 mosaic raven jar holders, 4 mosaic raven votive holders, two Raven Nights screens, 3 All Hallows’ Eve jar holders, 4 Foggy Nights tealight holders and a few other pieces, all in multiples. She is going to list them Monday as ‘buy it now’ listings on eBay. I think they will go quickly because she is listing them for their original selling price which was less than $25 each. If anyone is interested please send me a private message and I will get you the listing numbers as soon as they go up. I also think she would consider selling to you directly. She’s not listing them until Monday because they are stored at her parents house and she is picking them up this weekend. She has some boneys that I am hoping to buy but am sure I won’t buy all of them. Hope this helps!


----------



## Little black cat

Here it is with white led lights from pier 1


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Wycked Spiryt - I am definitely interested in a couple of those items. I will PM you for the listing numbers. This is wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Just received my package with the Spellbook Jar candle holder. This is both exciting and frightening. Here goes....


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

X-paired, there is an Aunt Hilda if you haven’t found one yet.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Wycked Spiryt - are there many boneys, i would love a couple myself.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Big Sigh.....the Spellbook arrived safe & sound. 

grandma lise. I see what you mean about this being fragile. Happily, the seller packed it 
well for shipping. From California to Illinois unscathed. ?


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, relieved your Spellbook arrived in excellent condition! Yay!

I just popped onto the Yankee Candle site. The Boney Bunch and a few other things are still 25% off. Looks like a few items are either out of stock or sold out: Pumpkin Candy Dish, Doctor Boney, and Grave Digger jar holder. Another item that's out of stock is the Superstition Haunted House which I was hoping would make it to the 75% off sale.

Yankee Candle has to be happy to have a few sell outs before Halloween.


----------



## X-Pired

I purchased the All Hallows Eve and Foggy Nights candle holders from eBay. The All Hallows Eve jar holder was delivered yesterday. When I opened it there was a long crack running down the side. I am beyond exasperated! 

The seller said it was a manufacturing defect. I don't think so; it just looks like a crack to me.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired - You poor thing. First Aunt Hilda and now this. Looking at your pictures it looks like a crack.....not a manufacturers defect. I hope you can get a refund. I hope your Foggy Nights tealight holder arrives safe and sound. It's not glass, so, fingers crossed.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

ScareyCarrie said:


> Wycked Spiryt - are there many boneys, i would love a couple myself.


Aunt Hilda, Uncle Vlad, Pet Cemetery, Cat Lady and the wedding car.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Wycked Spiryt - I would love Aunt Hilda if she is available.


----------



## grandma lise

X-Pired, that clearly is a crack to the exterior glass layer. Is it on the interior layer as well? Send more pictures so Ebay can also see the crack clearly when you open a case against the seller. I'm so sorry this has happened to you twice this year. It might also help to take pictures of the packing too. So disappointing. Sounds like you're going to have to hand hold the seller through this process by providing additional pictures.


----------



## grandma lise

Even if it was a manufacture defect, and it's not, the item is clearly not as described.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I agree with grandma lise - absolutely a crack and item NOT as described.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Yay, my replacement Witches Brew candle arrived in perfect condition. Quick too!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Wouldn't it be cool if there was a Boney Bunch Convention. ?


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> X-Pired, that clearly is a crack to the exterior glass layer. Is it on the interior layer as well? Send more pictures so Ebay can also see the crack clearly when you open a case against the seller. I'm so sorry this has happened to you twice this year. It might also help to take pictures of the packing too. So disappointing. Sounds like you're going to have to hand hold the seller through this process by providing additional pictures.


Yes, the crack is on the interior as well. The box wasn’t damaged. 

Actually, this is the third item damaged. The first was the damaged roof on my 2008 haunted house.


----------



## grandma lise

Ugh, I forgot about the damage to the haunted house. The jar holder is not as described. Are they going to do a straight refund or have you return it for refund? I'm really surprised this seller thinks cracked glass can be safely used with a candle. I find the sellers initial response irrational. I'm confident Ebay will as well. I'm so sorry you're going through this...


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, my Haunted House/Mansion Pyrex storage container arrived yesterday. Didn't have time to open it until tonight. It's not the one I ordered. So now I'll have to return it...to Florida (from Washington state). I think I'm just going to return it for a refund and order it from another ebay seller. I don't want to wait another one to two weeks. I want to enjoy it before Halloween... Not happy.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt

grandma lise said:


> Okay, my Haunted House/Mansion Pyrex storage container arrived yesterday. Didn't have time to open it until tonight. It's not the one I ordered. So now I'll have to return it...to Florida (from Washington state). I think I'm just going to return it for a refund and order it from another ebay seller. I don't want to wait another one to two weeks. I want to enjoy it before Halloween... Not happy.


I don’t blame you, I wouldn’t be happy either. That’s terrible.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I didn't even know that Pyrex had Halloween themed storage containers. I am sorry to hear that you did not receive the correct one and now have the headache of returning it. Hopefully you will find another.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I have learned so much from everyone on this Forum. The pros and cons of the Boney Bunch figurines past and present, different companies for Halloween items, i.e., Pyrex, Traditions, Coynes and Co, Home Goods, etc., back purchasing items off of Ebay and specific shipping instructions to tell sellers to avoid damage, and much, much more. I want to thank everyone for, not only their knowledge, but the willingness to share it with the group. I am proud to be a member of this wonderful forum.


----------



## grandma lise

Well, I'm learning. New items purchased on ebay don't necessarily come from the seller. In this case, the seller ordered and had Pyrex ship the storage container. Pyrex pulled the wrong container, which has been gifted to me. I now have to wait under week to see if Pyrex pulls the correct container this time. 

This is the second time this has happened to me. The first time they had to ship the item twice. Both times it was the wrong item, and both were gifted to me. I never got the item I wanted. 

I guess I need to start asking sellers prior to buying if they have the item in hand or if they're having another company pull and ship.

All that said, most of my experiences with ebay are positive. Prior to ebay, collectors had to travel great distances to attend conventions to back collect. Ebay is much more convenient.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Now, thanks to you, I am learning too. I had no idea that some Ebay sellers have items sent direct from the manufacturer, or another company. I always thought that the item was in their possession. Like you, most of my Ebay experiences have been positive. Do they still have those conventions or has that stopped because of Ebay/Amazon, etc.?


----------



## Batibat

grandma lise said:


> Well, I'm learning. New items purchased on ebay don't necessarily come from the seller. In this case, the seller ordered and had Pyrex ship the storage container. Pyrex pulled the wrong container, which has been gifted to me. I now have to wait under week to see if Pyrex pulls the correct container this time.
> 
> This is the second time this has happened to me. The first time they had to ship the item twice. Both times it was the wrong item, and both were gifted to me. I never got the item I wanted.
> 
> I guess I need to start asking sellers prior to buying if they have the item in hand or if they're having another company pull and ship.
> 
> All that said, most of my experiences with ebay are positive. Prior to ebay, collectors had to travel great distances to attend conventions to back collect. Ebay is much more convenient.


I ordered some of these from Target and was sent the wrong ones, which were also gifted. The replacement shipment also had the wrong ones so I’m not holding out any hope for you. I think they were just all mislabeled. Fortunately I did ding the haunted house ones at Target but that was weeks ago. Hopefully you can find them there because are they the cutest ones Pyrex has ever made.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Does anyone know how many boney's have been made since the beginning? How many do each of you own? Just wondering.


----------



## Ditsterz

That sucks grandma lise. Hope you get what you actually wanted asap. I picked up the haunted house pyrex this year. And I have a bat one from last year or the year before.


----------



## grandma lise

The Pyrex haunted house/mansion storage container is my first. Really looking forward to using it!

Got my Moonlit Manor canvas shipment from Michael's today. I like...


----------



## grandma lise

Batibat said:


> I ordered some of these from Target and was sent the wrong ones, which were also gifted. The replacement shipment also had the wrong ones so I’m not holding out any hope for you. I think they were just all mislabeled. Fortunately I did ding the haunted house ones at Target but that was weeks ago. Hopefully you can find them there because are they the cutest ones Pyrex has ever made.


Yes, you're probably right. It's weird. I remember the day they put out the Pyrex containers at Target. They had three slots, but the Haunted House/Mansion one was never filled and I checked back frequently. Finally gave up and decided to order it from Target and have it delivered to the store, but it was no longer available by then. My best guess is Target got overloaded with the least popular Pyrex dish and abandoned selling it this year. I'm thinking about purchasing one this weekend from another Ebay seller (who has it in hand). I really want it! If I end up with two, I doubt I'll have a problem selling it. 

It's the only one they've come out with that I really, really like. I have one from last year somewhere. Need to find it.


----------



## grandma lise

Ditsterz said:


> That sucks grandma lise. Hope you get what you actually wanted asap. I picked up the haunted house pyrex this year. And I have a bat one from last year or the year before.


I'm glad to hear that at least one person got one!


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie said:


> Does anyone know how many boney's have been made since the beginning? How many do each of you own? Just wondering.


I collected pieces each year, but I don't know how many. If I didn't like a piece, I didn't collect it. I'm going to estimate that there are easily 130+ now. If you go to Boney Bunch Love's photo album, you can count them. 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBunchLove/photos/?tab=album&album_id=493099004101850 

Eventually, I'll find my catalogs and create a spreadsheet, perhaps after Christmas when life calms down a bit.


----------



## grandma lise

I was thinking while driving to a meeting tonight that the Moonlit Manor canvas might be a fun backdrop for Bonecula...


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - Now, thanks to you, I am learning too. I had no idea that some Ebay sellers have items sent direct from the manufacturer, or another company. I always thought that the item was in their possession. Like you, most of my Ebay experiences have been positive. Do they still have those conventions or has that stopped because of Ebay/Amazon, etc.?


I don't know. Hallmark conventions happened regularly around the country prior to Ebay. Today, Hallmark hosts a convention every other year, so they're still happening, but not in multiple regions as in the past. In recent years, Hallmark began offering sneak peeks of ornaments and selling a few highly collectible ornaments at two or more of the annual Comic Cons. 

Perhaps others here could answer your question.

Interest in Halloween has increased dramatically. I'm under the impression that events are happening, but I don't really know where or what for. I don't do "scary" or "horror" so I probably wouldn't attend these events. But I sure enjoy hanging out with you all this time of year.


----------



## Batibat

grandma lise said:


> Yes, you're probably right. It's weird. I remember the day they put out the Pyrex containers at Target. They had three slots, but the Haunted House/Mansion one was never filled and I checked back frequently. Finally gave up and decided to order it from Target and have it delivered to the store, but it was no longer available by then. My best guess is Target got overloaded with the least popular Pyrex dish and abandoned selling it this year. I'm thinking about purchasing one this weekend from another Ebay seller (who has it in hand). I really want it! If I end up with two, I doubt I'll have a problem selling it.
> 
> It's the only one they've come out with that I really, really like. I have one from last year somewhere. Need to find it.


Well I hope you find one because it’s really cute. I guess the good news is with all the ones we were gifted we may never have to buy storage containers again.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Love the Moonlit Manor canvas. I may have to order one myself. You always find the best things.

P.S. Please post pictures of your canvas display. Thanks.


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma & ScareyCarrie - our "local" Hallmark store has gone down hill so badly. The previous owner wanted to retire and sold the store. The new owners rot! I used to so enjoy going in and shopping there and now it is a chore. For instance - one of their ornament events started last Saturday 10/6. This particular store did not even have all the ornaments out! And on one of the big weekends. How ill prepared! Plus this particular store carries very few of the more affordable cards so they can force you to spend more. So now I wait to go the the store that is close to five hours away round trip to buy cards as I send lots and lots of cards and refuse to pay some of Hallmark's prices! i.e. $6.99 for one card!


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma and ScareyCarrie - another subject. You have trouble getting the Pyrex. Well this summer I tried ordering stemless wine glasses from Bed Bath Beyond. It took BBB four tries before I got the right ones. FedEx picked up all the wrong ones at BBB's expense. I wanted sea turtles (on a light blue silicone wrap). I got a set of pink flamingo's, one set of green palm trees and two sets of navy blue anchors. Fortunately the last time I called customer service someone finally cared and I got the right ones. So not only could the warehouse person not tell the difference between a flamingo, palm tree and anchors, they kept shipping them wrong. Side note - the glasses were packaged so it was 100% noticeable as to what was being shipped. But actually it got to the point where we had alot of laughter over it and so did the FedEx driver!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

blackcatlady - Sorry to hear about your local Hallmark store. It is disheartening when you see a store go downhill, especially one that you frequent. The ornament event weekend sounded horrible. They should have been prepared and provided a welcoming shopping experience. And yes, Hallmark cards can get pricey. I am happy to hear that you still send out greeting cards. Not many people do these days.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

blackcatlady - It's great that you and the FedEx driver could laugh about it. I would too!


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, I forgot. There's one more piece that has an owl. It's the 2011 Bride and Groom in the Chapel.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I just looked it up on Ebay. It's adorable. I do love owls. I saw Hoots Gravely with only one owl on its shoulder. I asked the seller about it and explained that similar one have an owl on each shoulder. He said that's how he bought it and the bare shoulder doesn't look like there was once an owl there. He said it might be a "special" boney. I highly doubt that.


----------



## grandma lise

That is interesting ScareyCarrie. You've got a bit of a mystery there. 

Perhaps one of the owls was damaged prior to being painted and fired, and someone artfully "removed" it then returned the piece to the production line?

One of my 2010 bride and groom pieces, a taper candle holder, arrived boxed and sealed directly from Yankee Candle with a chunk of plywood firmly adhered to one of the taper holders. I suspect they boxed and shipped it like that in China because that was the only way they could meet their contracted piece count. 

You could certainly ask for more pictures of the arm that's missing it's owl. What an odd thing to come across!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - How did you remove the piece of plywood without damaging the taper? Yes, 
the missing owl is a mystery. Great idea to ask the seller for more pictures.


----------



## grandma lise

I tried to remove it but wasn't able to so I returned it to Yankee Candle. What amazed me more was how the production worker leveraged that piece off the work table. That adhesive was strong!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I would love to see the factory in China with the workers making our Boney's.


----------



## grandma lise

X-Pired, ScareyCarrie, I guess I just don't want you to feel alone in you pain...

























Waaah! 

At least the seller double boxed it. I'll give her credit for that. Hoping she has a replacement. If not, I'll just request a refund. 

Just heard back from the seller. It's going to be a return for refund.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I have seen the Frankenstein style Boney's, and heard of Bonecula (although I have never seen Bonecula). Wouldn't it be cool if they made a Werewolf Boney?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - What is wrong with it? Is it the paint job? Guess I need new glasses.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, it took me a few moments to figure out what was _missing_ too...









Look at the facial features of the jack-o-lanterns. If it makes you feel any better, the seller, who opened and checked the piece prior to shipping, missed it too. Sorry for the delay in seeing your question. I'm watching The Healing Power of Food Summit today.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - It was staring me right in the face. Now I see it. Poor Jack-o-lanterns have no teeth or eyes. Glad you will be getting a refund, but it is a pain to repackage and send it back to the seller. I see that it is still out of stock on the Yankee website. I was hoping to obtain this at the Semi-Annual sale. I know you will find one in the condition it is supposed to be in. Enjoy the Summit.


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Yes, it took me a few moments to figure out what was _missing_ too...
> 
> View attachment 570733
> 
> 
> Look at the facial features of the jack-o-lanterns. If it makes you feel any better, the seller, who opened and checked the piece prior to shipping, missed it too. Sorry for the delay in seeing your question. I'm watching The Healing Power of Food Summit today.


That is frustrating! I wonder how many got through like that? 

Grandma Lise, I have an extra Grave Digger jar candle holder If you are interested in it. I purchased two on release day but ended up only needing one. PM me if you think you want it. 

Can anyone that has the Mosaic Raven jar candle holder give me measurements on it? Thanks!


----------



## X-Pired

I went to a community sale this weekend and found two of the Raven Screens so if anyone is in need, I have an extra.


----------



## blackcatlady

X-Pired - I am not sure if it was you who questioned the mosaic raven jar holder measurements or not. Sometimes I have a hard time following who wrote what. Regardless the mosaic raven jar holder is 10" high and at the top it is 7 1/4" across.


----------



## X-Pired

Yes, blackcatlady, it was me. Thank you so much for those dimensions!


----------



## grandma lise

X-Pired said:


> That is frustrating! I wonder how many got through like that?
> 
> Grandma Lise, I have an extra Grave Digger jar candle holder If you are interested in it. I purchased two on release day but ended up only needing one. PM me if you think you want it.


My hero. You're the best! Will be in contact late tonight. Congrats on the TWO Raven Screens!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Can anyone tell me about the "Mr. Bones" figures that i see on Ebay? Are they part of the Boney Bunch family? I see some nice ones and wanted a little more information. Thanks.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, The Incredible Mr. Bones collection was sold through Coynes & Company and were created by Mark Cook, the same artist who designed the Boney Bunch for Yankee Candle. There's more history than that. Perhaps others here could comment further.


----------



## blackcatlady

X-Pired ..... and the mosaic raven jar holder, in my estimation is an amazing piece! Mine is safely burning now!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired - If you still have an extra Raven Screen I would love to buy one from you. I have been wanting one for a while now. Please let me know. Thanks so much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I went to Marshall's today during my lunch. There is one not far from work. I looked to see if they had the ghost garland that you wanted more of. Sadly, they had very little Halloween merchandise left in this store. This is because they already have Christmas stuff out.  Can we just enjoy Halloween and Thanksgiving first?


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks for thinking of me ScareyCarrie. I've had no luck either finding more of the felt ghost garland. When I have more time, I think I'll try to track down the company listed on the label to see if they'll be available again next year. Or perhaps I'll make them myself. They're so adorable!

For me, the earlier the better on Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas decorations. I know it's hard to get our heads around this, but for those who decorate for Christmas right after Thanksgiving, we're less than 6 weeks a way from decorating for this holiday. And I'm already panicked because we're only 44 days out from Festival of Trees now, and I'm decorating a Christmas tree for them this year!

That said, I'm putting a few more Halloween decorations up at the office this week. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - You are welcome. When I saw the ghost garland in your pictures, I just thought they were the cutest thing. I wanted them too. I'll keep looking for the both of us. If, by chance, you find them through the manufacturer, please let know. I would appreciate it. 

I also love to decorate for Christmas, but Halloween is my favorite. Please send pics of your Halloween office decorations when you can.


----------



## X-Pired

ScareyCarrie said:


> X-Pired - If you still have an extra Raven Screen I would love to buy one from you. I have been wanting one for a while now. Please let me know. Thanks so much, I really appreciate it.


Yes, I have an extra screen. I just got in and want to eat but will PM you as soon as I finish.


----------



## blackcatlady

Yes ScareyCarrie - I agree - why do we have to rush through life! Enjoy the time - the season - and life!


----------



## Little black cat

I agree blackcatlady! Would love to just enjoy the season! 90% of the halloween goodies are gone at my Michaels store, and the Christmas trees are up! I do love Christmas, but everything is rushed ml


----------



## grandma lise

Small displays around the office...

After I decorated my cubicle, I learned that a co-worker's family creates outdoor displays for Halloween...so I "Booed" her with the display in the first picture. My plan is to add the 2012 Flying Witch to the display (when I finally find her). The handpainted ceramic spider was already on her desk, so I incorporated "Charlie" into the design. 

I never tire of displaying the Pier 1 canvases. If I'm ever able to acquire the Owl and Mouse canvas my collection will be complete and I will be able to die a happy woman. 

The ghost plays three Halloween classics while bobbing and swirling to the music - (it's on wheels). And yes, that is a crow/raven on the ghost's shoulder. The spiderweb garland in the last picture was a thrift store find last night, only $2.10 each!


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Small displays around the office...
> 
> After I decorated my cubicle, I learned that a co-worker's family creates outdoor displays for Halloween...so I "Booed" her with the display in the first picture. My plan is to add the 2012 Flying Witch to the display (when I finally find her). The handpainted ceramic spider was already on her desk, so I incorporated "Charlie" into the design.
> 
> I never tire of displaying the Pier 1 canvases. If I'm ever able to acquire the Owl and Mouse canvas my collection will be complete and I will be able to die a happy woman.
> 
> The ghost plays three Halloween classics while bobbing and swirling to the music - (it's on wheels). And yes, that is a crow/raven on the ghost's shoulder. The spiderweb garland in the last picture was a thrift store find last night, only $2.10 each!


Wow, you are so talented. Thank you for sharing those amazing displays! I love everything. I’m not familiar with the Pier One canvases but they look really cool in your photos. I’m in love with that cat canvas as well as the vulture. At least I think it is a vulture. Again, great displays! You have a designers eye, not to mention exquisite taste.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I am going to echo X-Pired - you are extremely talented. I love seeing your displays. Regarding the Pier One canvases, do they still make them or are they no longer in production, hence having to buy them via Ebay/Amazon? I do love the cat one (being a crazy cat lady). You have given me so many great tips and ideas for decorating. Thank you.


----------



## grandma lise

I think they were sold by Pier 1 in 2016. The cat was available in stores and online. The other three online only. I think what kept me from buying them was that they sold for $50 each. I got my three on sale for 50% off. I almost think we need a thread here on "this year's Halloween artwork". I love the tin one X-Pired introduced us to this year too.

I found this year's "Moonlit Manor" thanks to you ScareyCarrie when I searched for that plastic tablecloth you used as a backdrop for one of your scenes. I love your displays so much!

[Correction on 10/21/18]: The four Pier 1 canvases - (Mrs. White Condor Wall Decor; Mr. Toad Wall Decor; Black Cat Dressed Wall Decor; and owl holding toad) - sold for $24.95 each in 2016. Just before Halloween of that year, I was able to get the condor at 50% off - (but the other three were no longer available online). Then in July 2017, the toad and black cat, possibly the condor too, not sure, became available again for $24.94 each. If the owl became available again, I just missed it. At that time I was able to add the toad and cat to my condor, so perhaps the owl holding a toad was the most popular of the four. MonsterGuts posted large pictures of all four canvases here... https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/147276-pier-1-halloween-2016-a-3.html I wish I could find more information about the artist.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Thank you for the kinds words about my displays. Once I saw yours with "Moonlit Manor" I knew I just had to get one. Sadly, they are out of stock online. I will try to obtain one during the off-season, or, if not, hopefully Michael's will offer them again next year. I just love it.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, that's too bad. Well, perhaps we'll find one next year that's even better!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

My latest E-Bay purchase arrived today. Bigger than i thought, but pretty cool.


----------



## X-Pired

That is pretty cool ScareyCarrie. I like it a lot. Do you have any of the other metal YC houses/pieces?


----------



## X-Pired

I have an extra set of YC All Hallows’ Eve Votive holders. I know some of you were looking for these. If anyone is still in need please PM me.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired - This is my first metal piece. It is pretty large and holds 5 tealight candles. I have been looking at other metal jar/tealight holders on Ebay. I decided on purchasing this as my first piece. It's nice and it's Boney Bunch.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired - It just dawned on me, I do have a couple of metal pieces from Yankee Candle. I have the Raven Nights taper candle holder, and the Raven Gates Jar Holder. I guess I was thinking about metal type haunted houses, etc.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, if you're up for it, I'd love to see your metal building lit in a dimly lit room. I never lit mine and am curious as to how it looks in the evening. 

I am so glad the weekend is here. Sunday night I was up until 1 a.m. putting together treat bags for the scouts who distribute posters for an upcoming community event and fundraiser. And almost every night since, I been out doing one thing or another after work. After considering three different themes for my tree in December, I finally settled on The Polar Express. Am still enjoying my Halloween decorations at the office of course. Got a few more compliments today. Everyone seems more cheerful and light hearted. I'm not sure if it's the infusion of art and decor, the anticipation of the holiday season, the beautiful fall days, or all of it combined. This morning we woke to the city blanketed in fog which served as a lovely contrast to fall colors of the trees. 

Tonight, my girlfriend and I checked on a few favorite yard haunts from years past. Nothing up yet, but we're hopeful we'll see more in the next two weeks.


----------



## Little black cat

Hi Everyone! Check out these guys I found at a local gift shop...they remind me of our boneys!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - You certainly are a busy woman. I admire all the different activities you are involved in. It sounds like anybody that knows you and has the opportunity to be your friend, benefits greatly. You are a generous person. 

The Polar Express theme for your tree this year sounds amazing. I can imagine it now. How will you decorate for this theme?

Regarding the metal building, I will work on lighting it up and placing it in a dimly lit part of my house. Of course I will take pictures and post them.


----------



## grandma lise

My first thought was "Boney Leprechauns"! Love how their dressed and posed. What a fun find for your collection Little black cat!


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, looking forward to seeing more pictures from you! 

To answer your question, it will feature a few Hallmark Polar Express ornaments, and lots of glass ornaments in royal blues, reds, whites, clears, and gold. Most of the ornaments are transluscent which really helps create a "night time" effect. If you PM me an email address, I'll send you pictures of the tree from 2016. This will be the second time I've put this tree up. The first was on loan to a long time donor, this time it will be donated and part of a live tree auction. 

I stopped by a thrift store tonight and, sadly, not seeing much Halloween now...it's kind of sad. But, I'm still looking forward to cruising for yard haunts next weekend. It's an annual tradition for my girl friend and I.  

Little black cat, those figurines really are a nice compliment to the Boney Bunch. I forgot to ask. Who produced them? Are they Tag pieces? Or perhaps Raz?


----------



## Little black cat

Hi Grandma Lise! The figurines don't have any stickers on them, they only had a price tag that I removed! They are a resin material. I got them for 7 dollars each...too cute!


----------



## blackcatlady

Finally I/we were able to "get' somewhere that sold my Yankee Spiced Pumpkin Jar Candles (as well as pet safe snow salt).. Bought them (and the pet safe) Friday and company left today so onward! Oh my - you forum friends "rule" the jar holder is so much better than the triple tealight holder I had in my Large Mosaic Raven holder. I bought the last large jar holder they had in Spiced Pumpkin and one of two left in a medium jar holder in Spiced Pumpkin - I opted to use the medium. Does anyone use the large of any scent in this piece?


----------



## grandma lise

Good to have you back with us again blackcatlady. 

I use two unscented tea lights in the bottom of my jar holders (because I react to fragrances). If I'm using a jar holder like this year's Grave Digger jar candle holder, I'll use a jar candle for color, then place and empty tea light cup upside down over the wick, then layer a second tea light onto it, then light tea light. I'm the only person I know who does this, but it works for me.


----------



## X-Pired

blackcatlady said:


> Finally I/we were able to "get' somewhere that sold my Yankee Spiced Pumpkin Jar Candles (as well as pet safe snow salt).. Bought them (and the pet safe) Friday and company left today so onward! Oh my - you forum friends "rule" the jar holder is so much better than the triple tealight holder I had in my Large Mosaic Raven holder. I bought the last large jar holder they had in Spiced Pumpkin and one of two left in a medium jar holder in Spiced Pumpkin - I opted to use the medium. Does anyone use the large of any scent in this piece?


I have two of the Mosaic raven jar candle holders. I use a large jar candle in one and a medium in the other. I love them. As the candles burn down, it highlights different areas of the mosaics. Beautiful and spooky! I love scented candles but cannot burn anything with eucalyptus in it. Thankfully, YC buts in the descriptions of their frangrance if it has eucalyptus. A lot of candles, both for fall and Christmas, have it. Other candle companies do not put this information out, so I stick with YC. I used to think it was just scented candles in general but an allergist told me it was probably just a particular ingredient and she was right.


----------



## X-Pired

ScareyCarey, here is a picure of the All Hallows Eve votive design. I have two. Paid $20.00 for the pair.


----------



## grandma lise

X-Pired, what I love about All Hallows Eve is the layered color, similar to the night sky just after sunset and the multitude of scenes available based on how you face the jar holder and votive holders. The Yankee Candle Halloween collections have produced some very nice pieces over the years, and this is one of my favorites. I really like how you photographed it with both an exterior and interior view of the ravens. It's such a wonderfully spooky scene.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, I picked up what I believe to be the Dept 56 Halloween Purple Twinkle Brite Tree tonight for a $1... https://www.ebay.com/itm/dept-56-ha...h=item41d92cb9cb:g:Fk0AAOSwWktaYXaA:rk:9:pf:0 And of course, it's missing it's power pack with on/off switch. Do you have this tree? Is the power pack something I can easily acquire?

Edited to add: ScareyCarrie, I can't tell if this has an on/off switch or not. Is this what I need... https://department56.com/collections/replacement-parts/products/black-battery-box-uses-2-c-batteries

I also found a Partylite Flying Pumkin Witch for $3. She's awfully cute... https://www.ebay.com/itm/PARTYLITE-...JFbvUak:sc:USPSPriority!98226!US!-1:rk:2:pf:0 I've got her "flying" on one of my tall black pedestal candle holders right now. Not bad for one trip to the thrift store!

Oh, almost forgot. Recieved my Pyrex "Haunted Mansion" storage container today, and it's the right one! https://www.ebay.com/itm/ON-SALE-Py...aa16ce79:m:m4gHXTCsAAD0JThv8oIXPAQ:rk:33:pf:0


----------



## X-Pired

Grandma Lise, that’s great news! It’s nice when things go right for a change! I love that pumpkin witch! And what a great deal.

Yes, all the things you mentioned about the All Hallows’ Eve candle holders is what makes them a favorite of mine as well. I love everything about it!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Sounds like you picked up some great bargains. I do not own the Dept. 56 Halloween Purple Twinkle Brite Tree. Thought about it but never ordered one. You got a great price on it. Hopefully you can find a power pack so that you can use it. 

Happy that you finally received the proper Pyrex container.


----------



## X-Pired

Grandma Lise, I think Hobby Town sells the adapter/power pack that work with that tree. I used to have an extra but may have given it away. I will go through my Dept 56 collection to see first chance I get. Anyway, they aren’t expensive. You can often pick one up odd eBay for 10-20 do,Lars.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks for the feedback ScareyCarrie and X-Pired. I'll get more serious about finding one this weekend. A Hobby Lobby opened here this year. Might head that way to see what I can find. 

Found more Halloween tabletop and wall decor tonight. It's fun findng odd pieces here and there to build scenes.


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Thanks for the feedback ScareyCarrie and X-Pired. I'll get more serious about finding one this weekend. A Hobby Lobby opened here this year. Might head that way to see what I can find.
> 
> Found more Halloween tabletop and wall decor tonight. It's fun findng odd pieces here and there to build scenes.


Yes, it’s such a score when we discover the perfect odd piece or two for a display. Isn’t it a wonderful feeling? Will you share photos?


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma Lise - I remember you mentioning that you cannot burn scented candles ... that being said if you get to your Hobby Lobby this weekend you might want to take a look in the Christmas section to see if they still have some battery operated tealight candles that are really cute - they are candy canes, of course round but really cute. You might also want to check to see if they have the Halloween battery operated cobweb tealights. On another note - when you use (burn) the unscented tealights do they have a clear bottom, or are they in the usual silver bottom?


----------



## blackcatlady

Do any of you forum folks have a Stein Mart near you? I can't get their website to tell me where they are located. Is it a good store and do they sell anything other than clothes?


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady, I didn't know Hobby Lobby sold Halloween decor. Good to know. Will have to take another look. 

I use a variety of candles: pillars, votives, and tea lights. I use both tin and plastic tea light cups, battery operated too when required for the display location. When I can afford it, I burn beeswax tea lights. When burning non-beeswax candles, I try to mix in a few beeswax tea lights to knock down the particles floating in the air. Not sure if that really works or not though.

X-Pired, I met my criteria of decorating in 3's last night with my three thrift store finds this week, so going to put one more display up at the office tomorrow. Will take and post a picture, but it's a Partylite display this time from two different collections, but I believe by the same artist.  

Hoping, hoping we see some more Boney Bunch and other displays here before we wrap for the year. This is the first year I can remember that the older forum members here haven't posted pictures of their displays here. Makes me sad. I'm really missing seeing them. Still holding hope that Spookywolf and others will post pictures.


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Hoping, hoping we see some more Boney Bunch and other displays here before we wrap for the year. This is the first year I can remember that the older forum members here haven't posted pictures of their displays here. Makes me sad. I'm really missing seeing them. Still holding hope that Spookywolf and others will post pictures.


Grandma Lise, do you think some of the older forum members who posted in years past are no longer on the forum or just not doing the boney displays this year? I would love to see their displays. I too hope they post photos.


----------



## Little black cat

Hi Blackcatlady! I have a Steinmart near me, about 2 miles away, yes they sell other things besides clothes, they have a homegoods section, and i have seen wall decor there also. It is a nice store, but can be a bit pricey compared with tj maxx or homegoods, hope this helps!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

blackcatlady - I have not seen any Stein Mart stores here in the Chicagoland area. Sorry.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Since I am new to the forum, just joining this past August, I would have thought that there would have been more people posting and sharing their pictures. From what it sounds like, that's how it used to be. I will hold out hope that pictures will be shared.


----------



## blackcatlady

I agree with you Grandma Lise - I too miss the "old" members of the forum. Let's hope they reincarnate themselves!


----------



## X-Pired

Here are a couple of photos. I'm sorry they did not turn out better. My camera is old, and the lighting in my house is terrible for good pictures. My daughter took these for me, but I will try to get some better ones. 

I displayed my witch's brew tart warmer with my vintage Halloween collection.


----------



## X-Pired

blackcatlady, there are no Stein Mart stores in my area either. I hope you find the info you need.


----------



## grandma lise

X-Pired said:


> Grandma Lise, do you think some of the older forum members who posted in years past are no longer on the forum or just not doing the boney displays this year? I would love to see their displays. I too hope they post photos.


Possibly. Your guess is as good as mine. Some never posted publicly, but some did. I don't know. Sometimes it's helpful to take a break from collecting and decorating. That's another possibility. Hoping a few will surprise us with pictures.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh my gosh X-Pired! I am so glad I didn't see your pictures until lunch today so I can thoroughly enjoy your displays! I love being able to click on each picture to see it in a larger format so I can take in all the detail. 

That devil is candy holder is incredible. Oh and the witch head too. Where do you find these? I almost never see items like these in thrift stores. That owl in the bottom right corner...is it a tea light/votive holder or candy holder? I've never seen anything like that before. Nor has it occurred to me to use boxes to stage my decor. Going to steal that idea.  

Oh, and those trees... Did you cut and mount those? They're beautiful, just beautiful. And the jack-o-lanterns hanging in the trees. What's the story on those? Makes me happy to see our old friend, Ghost Rider. Love, love your displays X-Pired.

I've enjoyed everyone's displays so much this year. I'm curious, what got you all started collecting Halloween décor and how has it evolved over time?


----------



## grandma lise

Here's my last display for the year. All thrift store finds from the last week. I think the Partylite pumpkin witch, ghosts, and pumpkins are all by the same artist. Tonight or tomorrow my girlfriend and I will cruise the city for yard haunts. Can hardly wait!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Tomorrow, October 27th is my birthday. Love that my birthday is so close to Halloween. I used to tell my Mom, " Why couldn't you wait 4 more days?" As if she had any control over that. ? Anyway, wanted to share pictures of the gifts my daughter bought me. She knows me so well.


----------



## grandma lise

She does know your likes well. Lucky you. Love seeing all your gifts. She's a keeper! I'm a November baby. Have a spooky, fun birthday ScareyCarrie!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired - I love the pictures of your displays. Everything about them screams Halloween. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I love your Partylite display. Where did you get the backdrop with the Haunted House and bats? Absolutely love it.


----------



## grandma lise

Thrift store.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I just looked at the Yankee Candle website. Boney Bunch are 50% off, but it looks like many are out of stock. Hope some make it to the Semi-Annual Sale.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks ScareyCarrie for letting us know. Looks like Designated Dog, Witch's Brew, and Last Tango have sold out so far this round. I'm going to wait until the 75% off sale.

I was looking at the pictures of your birthday presents again and wondering what the fabric items are, pillow covers perhaps?

I really like Halloween decor with a vintage look. Would have been delighted with any of what you received. Are you going to frame some of the post cards? If and when the Boney Bunch ends, I'll likely switch to collecting more Bethany Lowe decor. I actually bought a few small items this year from HomeGoods, also the circus print that we learned about from X-Pired. Love, love it!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Yes, they are pillow covers. I can fill them myself, or use an existing pillow. I was actually thinking about hanging them up somewhere. As far as the postcards, I was trying to come up with some creative way to display them. Perhaps a collage of some sort. 

I am anxious to see what will be left for the YC SAS. I have seen Bethany Lowe decor and I love it. Never though about collecting it though. 

I will be sad when Halloween is over and the Boney Bunch forum comes to an end. It has been wonderful making new friends.


----------



## grandma lise

Hopefully Yankee Candle's Halloween collections will be better next year. I usually begin to stop back by in early August. And keep in touch with a few forum members throughout the year. I enjoy taking a break from collecting, and am always amazed by how quickly the time passes. 

During the darker months I have fun creating table top displays using my glass candle holder collection. Now and then I luck out and find some unique pieces in the thrift stores. 

I really think of this thread as a place to post pictures of small Halloween displays for tables, shelves, cabinets, and mantles. Maybe I'll start a new thread next year that isn't limited to the Yankee Candle collections. I probably should take a look at this year's Indoor Decorating thread first though, which, like this one, is "indoor" but more of a "whole room scale" if that makes any sense. 

I think, not sure, Yankee Candle puts all the Halloween decor on sale in early December. Is that what you're referring to as "YC SAS"? I got a lot of nice pieces last year, and have some duplicate Boney Bunch pieces which I really need to pull out and sell next summer when I have more time. 

I forgot to ask, where did your daughter get the Halloween postcards? I really like them.


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Oh my gosh X-Pired! I am so glad I didn't see your pictures until lunch today so I can thoroughly enjoy your displays! I love being able to click on each picture to see it in a larger format so I can take in all the detail.
> 
> That devil is candy holder is incredible. Oh, and the witch head too. Where do you find these? I almost never see items like these in thrift stores. That owl in the bottom right corner...is it a tea light/votive holder or candy holder? I've never seen anything like that before. Nor has it occurred to me to use boxes to stage my decor. Going to steal that idea.
> 
> I found them at various thrift shops and yard/estate sales. I think the owl is a little nut cup/candy holder but a battery tealight lights it up very nicely.
> 
> I love using stacking/nesting boxes for displays. It's a nice way to get elevation.
> 
> The trees are a metal sculpture. The jacks hanging in them are miniature vintage nut cups.
> 
> In answer to your question as for how I started collecting Halloween decor, I have always loved Halloween but when I was a kid, growing up in an economically depressed area and time, my parents did not decorate. We went to the Halloween event at school but living in a very rural community did not get to go trick 'r treating. It always felt magical to me and just a bit out of reach. As I grew up I just put it out of mind. Then one day several years ago I was in Home Depot and they had a witch on display and I thought way not? I bought her, carried her to my truck and never looked back. I decided that in my old age I could finally do Halloween.


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Here's my last display for the year. All thrift store finds from the last week. I think the Partylite pumpkin witch, ghosts, and pumpkins are all by the same artist. Tonight or tomorrow my girlfriend and I will cruise the city for yard haunts. Can hardly wait!
> 
> View attachment 573911


I love these, what a fantastic find! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## X-Pired

ScareyCarrie said:


> Tomorrow, October 27th is my birthday. Love that my birthday is so close to Halloween. I used to tell my Mom, " Why couldn't you wait 4 more days?" As if she had any control over that. ? Anyway, wanted to share pictures of the gifts my daughter bought me. She knows me so well.


Happy belated birthday!!! What amazing birthday gifts!


----------



## grandma lise

X-Pired said:


> In answer to your question as for how I started collecting Halloween decor, I have always loved Halloween but when I was a kid, growing up in an economically depressed area and time, my parents did not decorate. We went to the Halloween event at school but living in a very rural community did not get to go trick 'r treating. It always felt magical to me and just a bit out of reach. As I grew up I just put it out of mind. Then one day several years ago I was in Home Depot and they had a witch on display and I thought way not? I bought her, carried her to my truck and never looked back. I decided that in my old age I could finally do Halloween.


Yes indeed, "Why not?" I love that. Who says Halloween is just for the children! 

I grew up in one of the larger cities in north Alabama. As a child, my brother and I would put on our plastic masks and costumes and scour the neighborhood for as much candy as we could get. We ran! I was a hyper kid so the abundance of sugar kept me well fueled! 

Some of those streets were really dark. Those older oak, maple, and pine trees were huge and so wonderfully spooky. (And likely explain in part my huge Halloween tree collection).

Soon after I met my husband, I joined him where he grew up, the Pacific Northwest. When his two sons were young, they chose the costume they wanted each year and I spent a week or more sewing them together. We lived in a larger home in the rural part of the county so would host on a huge overnight Halloween Party for the children and their friends each year. Good memories. 

Later, soon after our youngest son came along, we moved to a much smaller home. Our first Halloween, back in the city, I was so excited to have trick-or-treaters again I bought dozens of orange, helium filled balloons to hand out so the kids would be more visible to the cars on our narrow streets. 

When our son was old enough, we'd gather a few of our son's friends and would trick-or-treat door-to-door. It was fun seeing the neighbor's decorations. Some went all out. One foggy Halloween we even had a bit of lightning. Quite the contrast from the warm, clear, fall nights I experienced as a child! 

In those years, our family life revolved around Boy Scouts and Festival of Trees. Through the local BSA I was able to recruit boy scout troops to distribute our F of T's posters, put our Noble Fir trees into their stands with rolling platforms, and deliver the fully decorated trees in U-Haul trucks to their new homes the day after the Gala and Tree Auction. And through one of the parents in our boy scout troop, we recruited an honor society of students studying accounting from the university to staff our Gala. 

Around this time, not long after we got the boy scouts involved with our fundraiser, two things happened: the 2008 Boney Bunch collection was released and we began hosting a Halloween themed pizza party on Make a Difference Day, which is the last Saturday in October, for the scouts who distributed our F of T's posters to store fronts throughout the city. At the same time, I was also part of an art journaling group that would use any excuse for a party to decorate, share food, and exchange artist trading cards that we would design, make, and gift to one another. By this time, my Halloween décor collection had grown to the point where I could decorate not just my home, but also for the Halloween theme pizza party and our art journaling group's Halloween party! 

When the non-profit I worked and volunteered for closed in 2016, F of T's, our community event and fundraiser, had already ended a year earlier. My art journaling group had disbanded years earlier. And worse yet, because I worked for county government, I was very limited in how I could decorate so my decorating came to an end. These were sad years. 

Then two more things happened. I got a job working in another department, but this time in a back office work environment so I could decorate again! Yay! And a few months after that, I was notified that the hospital was selling the building where all our staging for F of T's was still stored, and I only had a few months to move it. Ugh! So I decided to find a new non-profit and home for F of T's which happily resumed last year, and now I have up to THREE places to decorate for Halloween which makes decorating so much more fun! So I'm back to decorating again. Yay!

I didn't get out to cruise the streets in search of Halloween displays this weekend, but down the street, we have the most wonderful yard haunt. I need to take pictures. If I do, I'll try to post pictures here. 

Would love to hear about your childhood memories of Halloween and how you continue to enjoy the holiday in your adults years.


----------



## grandma lise

X-Pired, did you get my PM?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I am born and raised in the Midwest. I remember as a child Mom purchasing the Halloween costume that came in a box with the plastic mask. It was so much fun picking one out. We would go trick-or-treating and have a great time. That was back when you didn't have to worry what someone was giving you, i.e., tainted candy, razor blades in apples, etc. It was a simpler time. As I got into my late teens and early twenties, my friends and I would throw a Halloween party every year, and they would always incorporate my birthday with it and have a cake for me. So I guess I associate Halloween with my birthday. 

As I got married and had a child, I still loved Halloween and decorated, but sometimes life got into the way. I did love when my daughter was little would dress up for school on Halloween, as well as going out trick-or-treating with her. I became a widow in 1996 when my daughter was 8. Those were difficult years being both Mom and Dad to her. I did the best I could and she went to college and obtained her Bacherlors in Nursing. I am so proud of the woman she has become. She loves Halloween just as much as I do. Every year we purchase many of the Yankee Candle Witches Brew (our favorite Halloween candle). That's one of our traditions. It doesn't feel like Halloween unless we are burning that candle. 

Even though I have so much Halloween stuff in my attic, I still love buying more. Thanks to this forum I now love the Boney Bunch too. 

grandma lise - I think starting a "decorating inside" thread next season would be great. I will ask my daughter where she bought the postcards and let you know.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

My beloved Mom passed last year. She loved going thrift shopping. Found these going through her things. Almost forgot about them. Adorable votive holders. Thanks Mom.


----------



## Little black cat

ScareyCarrie love love those halloween trees from your Mom! What a great memory you have of her, I would keep them out all year!!! I grew up in Western Pennsylvania and have very fond memories of trick or treating when I was young with those horrible plastic masks that used to cut into your face lol!!! I didn't even care I had so much fun being dressed up and collecting candy! That was back in the 70s when we were allowed to trick-or-treat without our parents! My mom decorated every year for Halloween and I remember having fun decorating with her, I guess that's where I got my love for decorating from! I live on the west coast of Florida now so sometimes it is difficult to get into the Halloween spirit with 80 and 90 degree weather but that's okay I still keep some of my Halloween stuff up all year, it makes me happy! Would love to keep this thread going all year and see if anyone has any unique finds that they would like to share!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I may just keep these out all year. They are so darn cute. I do remember those masks cutting into our faces, and, like you, we didn't care because we were having so much fun. I am all for keeping this thread going all year to share our finds and keep in touch. Thanks.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, I so appreciate your loving, nurturing spirit. I can see now where it comes from. Your mom. I'm so sorry your husband and mother were taken from you so early (though I know she was still with you for a long time, and is still with you in your heart. And what an incredible daughter you've raised. I think I've spent my entire adult life trying to sort out what's important, what's not. I've often wondered what's driven me all these years in doing community work, and why I'm determined now to stop and refocus on my husband, children, grandchildren, and friends. I think it's been about trying to create that special connectedness that some families have, that I didn't growing up, but am now beginning to have, finally. Loss has been an important teacher for me.

One of the things that I love about the holidays are those moments when we pause, remember times past, and those who are no longer with us, but very much remembered and honored. Thank you so much for sharing a picture of your mother's two porcelain Halloween pieces. When I found them a few weeks ago here, I tried so hard to talk myself out of getting them because they don't fit my collection, but they reminded me of the artwork I so cherished as a child, so I had to have them. I'm preparing to re-donate some of my thrift store finds from this season, and couldn't decide whether to keep them or not. After reading your post, I realized that I really do need to keep them, because they reconnect me to my childhood too, and a kinder, gentler time.


----------



## grandma lise

Little black cat and ScareyCarrie, forgot about how terribly uncomfortable those masks were. And I forgot that they came in a box in those days! X-Pired, I so enjoy your love of collecting and decorating. Some of your finds inspire me to keep a sharp eye out for those vintage pieces.

I too would like to keep the thread going until next summer to share Halloween finds during the off season. Then in July, perhaps we could start a new thread that's not limited to just Yankee Candle and the Boney Bunch. I think what we share in common here is three part: 1) the thrill of the "find", new or old, 2) good design that invokes a positive emotion or memory, and 3) a love for creating smaller tabletop, shelf, cabinet, and mantle displays. I'm just not sure what to call it, though starting it in July feels right to me. 

What do you think? blackcatlady? Impy? Would love to hear from you too and anyone else who has been following this thread. Please share your Halloween memories too!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I am so happy that you decided to hold on to those adorable votives. They too remind me of my childhood and a time that was much more simple. I plan on looking for Halloween items during the off season, and I would love to keep this thread going so that we can share our treasures with one another. Your idea about starting a thread not limited to Yankee Candle and the Boney Bunch sounds fantastic, although I don't know what it would be called either. Guess we have a few months to figure that out.


----------



## Little black cat

Grandma lise sounds like a great idea! I would definitely like to keep the forum going, and also be able to post other displays, including Boneys! I found some of mine during the "off" season for good prices, and would love to see others finds!


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Little black cat and ScareyCarrie, forgot about how terribly uncomfortable those masks were. And I forgot that they came in a box in those days! X-Pired, I so enjoy your love of collecting and decorating. Some of your finds inspire me to keep a sharp eye out for those vintage pieces.
> 
> I too would like to keep the thread going until next summer to share Halloween finds during the off season. Then in July, perhaps we could start a new thread that's not limited to just Yankee Candle and the Boney Bunch. I think what we share in common here is three part: 1) the thrill of the "find", new or old, 2) good design that invokes a positive emotion or memory, and 3) a love for creating smaller tabletop, shelf, cabinet, and mantle displays. I'm just not sure what to call it, though starting it in July feels right to me.
> 
> What do you think? blackcatlady? Impy? Would love to hear from you too and anyone else who has been following this thread. Please share your Halloween memories too!


Grandma Lise, what an excellent idea, I love it! 

Yes, I also would love to hear Halloween memories from others following this thread. Please share! Halloween is obviously very special and nostalgic for so many of us.


----------



## blackcatlady

Finally a few pictures - I had no idea how to do this. Sorry if it is screwed up!


----------



## blackcatlady

Sorry all - I thought I/we had figured out to do this - stay tuned for 2019!!!


----------



## blackcatlady

Oh the smiles all of you brought to this face (mine!). I so remember my childhood Halloween's. My best friend (even to this day!) we used to start "practicing" our route one to two weeks ahead of time. We would march up and down the streets (without leaving our "block" and practice. Then on Halloween I was never allowed a mask - because I needed to see. But wow did my Mom paint my face up. I wore so much (at the time called rouge) now blush and the red lips and whatever the weather would or would not allow us to wear in MN. Oh and how my friend and I had it figured out what to do and where! She lived on the corner of the street furthest from my corner. We knew (even way back then) we would never be allowed to eat baked goods and apples.... so we were smarter then "them" and we would stop in the middle of the block and practically make ourselves sick to eat all the "goodies" we weren't allowed to have Oh and homemade popcorn balls. Fortunately it was a better time and we got by with it. Flip side my Mom would always go through my bag and she loved the stuff I hated so we had teamwork!!! Dad was way to busy handing out candy and he settled for a Hamm's beer at the end of the night! Side note Mom liked malted milk balls and to this date I hate them!


----------



## grandma lise

Yay blackcatlady! So glad to finally see pictures of your displays! Also enjoyed reading your Halloween memories. I laughed when I read that you and your girlfriend stuffed your faces with the forbidden foods before you returned home!

As for the pictures. I can't figure out how to successfully upload pictures in the portrait format, so I take all my pictures in landscape now. Grrr. Frustrating I know. But I can always turn my head sideways!

Your displays have such a cozy feel to them. Really nice. I like your group of cats displayed together. In the third picture, the one with the two Yankee Candle raven candle holders, there's a ghost on the floor in front of the table. What a find! Can you tell me more about him? Also, where did you get the framed print of the four black cats that's resting against your stove? 

It's so fun seeing parts of everyone's collections each year!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

blackcatlady - I just adore all of your cat Halloween decor. I, like grandma lise, love the framed print of the four black cats that is leaning against your stove. I love the mosaic raven trio you have set up with the jar holder, votive holder and the raven screen. Your displays feel nostalgic, warm and cozy. Thank you so much for sharing your pictures with us. 

P.S. I love the ghost that is on the floor by the table with the mosaic pieces. Is it an antique? Love it.


----------



## Little black cat

Blackcatlady - love all of your displays! Especially the four black cat picture, would love to have that! I have a black cat, so those items always hold a special place in my heart! Love your halloween memories, such good times back then, I still do my best to try and enjoy even though I am old now!!!


----------



## X-Pired

blackcatlady said:


> Finally a few pictures - I had no idea how to do this. Sorry if it is screwed up!


I am in love with your display! Thank you for posting photos. Everything is amazing! I love the spooky vintage feel.

Your 4 Tails of Halloween, sitting in front of your stove in the second photo, what is that? I know it is inspired by an antique post card. Is it a print, on a board, or something else? It looks like a larger piece in your picture. I hooked a rug a couple of months ago using that same design.

Also, in the fifth photo down, on the far left, is a cat in a witches hat silhouette. At least I think it is a silhouette. Anyway, what a wonderful piece! What is it? I’m intrigued. All of your pieces are fantastic.

Here is my version of the '4 Tails of Halloween'. It is hooked on linen with hand dyed wool. 









Here is another vintage black cat inspired rug I nade.


----------



## Little black cat

X-Pired, your rugs are gorgeous! I wish that I was that talented and could make something like that!


----------



## grandma lise

X-Pired, I'd be thrilled to have either of those rugs in my home. Is the second your art work? I've not seen it before. Or are you transferring images and hooking them (which is not the easiest thing to do)? Love both!


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> X-Pired, I'd be thrilled to have either of those rugs in my home. Is the second your art work? I've not seen it before. Or are you transferring images and hooking them (which is not the easiest thing to do)? Love both!


Yes, it’s mine, although vintage inspired. Thank you for the compliment. I drew up a few other designs this year but did not get around to hooking them. Black Cat Halloween was hooked a few years back but I did 4 Tails in August/September. I have them hanging on my wall but 5bey are big enough to put on the floor. 

I initially started 4 Tails as a reaper gift for the Raeper Exchange here on the forum but the person I received for my victim wasn’t into vintage Halloween so I just kept it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired - Your rugs are amazing. You are super talented. Thanks for sharing those with us.


----------



## grandma lise

X-Pired. Wow. I'm a papercrafter. Each year I make Halloween cards to write thank yous to the boy scout families who volunteer for our poster distribution. I usually use a display I've created, but I love your work so much... If you're okay with this, I'd love to use one of your rugs on my card fronts this year, the other next year. Not for sale or commercial use though, just personal. Love, love your work.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - As promised, here are a few pictures of the Boney Bunch After Party votive holder lit up. It's really a nice piece. Also, my daughter bought the Halloween postcards and pillow covers off of Amazon.

Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hello all. Hope everyone is doing well. All I can say for myself is that house hunting during the Fall for a Halloween lover is really the pits. This season has taken me so out of where I'd normally be this time of year. I missed a lot of the shopping and Halloween bargain hunting I'd normally do. Almost had another condo - this time they accepted my offer, but the deal fell through on the seller's end. Apparently it was a messy divorce and the husband didn't agree to the wife selling the condo or something to that effect, so they had to pull it off the market. I've just about decided to stop looking completely until after the holidays are over. It's just such a busy time for me. But I've sure missed talking to everyone on here. I wanted to share a few of my display pics, but they're missing a few details that I'd normally add in. I've packed up my Fall garland strands somewhere and can't even find them! Anyway, hope everyone is enjoying the Halloween season. It's almost the big day! 

I'll probably have to break these up over several posts. This first one is on my dining room table. Pardon the black curtain draped over the chairs, but I'm honestly embarrassed for anyone to see all the boxes I have stacked up behind my table, LOL! I had hoped to do Halloween lights for this display and a few ornamental pieces but time just flat ran out. Some of these are room lights on and some with lights dimmed. I decided to do a Farm theme here since it has the most real estate. I think the new little boy piece they came out with this year is the perfect tike to go with the gothic farmer couple. They've been missing a toddler to romp about the pumpkin patch.


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma - sorry it took so long to respond. Both the ghost and the four black cats came from the same person. She was known as the MN State Fair Folk Artist and had a booth at the fair for 43 years! She died on my birthday in December 2017. I got the ghost from her. I do not believe she made it as she always noted her originals. The piece has absolutely nothing written on the bottom. I fell in love with it because of the OH look on its face. The ghost looked like it was surprised! The four cats piece was an unframed print Yvonne offered for sale at her sale at her home - first weekend in October every year. Of course I had to have it - black cats. So I bought it and I/we simply bought a pre-made t frame from Menards.


----------



## blackcatlady

Little black cat - My first two cats were both black - hence the love for black cats and my "handle". Since my cats have long since passed I have had one tortie (tortieshell - black and orange cat). She also lived a good long life. Since then all cats have been strays that adopted us! Hubby insists they must be smart and know how to read a cat sign I have hanging up outside that says - Strays welcome with of course a picture of a cat. Someday I will either adopt another black or tortie but all cats deserve a home.


----------



## Spookywolf

Front entry table. I hadn't used the bride and groom in ages and it just felt like it was their turn this year. I kept this simple, with Frank and his girl as the best man and maid of honor. I used the 3 headed skelly lantern as the justice of the peace, and of course the organ player is looking on.


----------



## blackcatlady

X-Pired - you are intrigued! I want your rugs!!!! Are they kits or ......

The cat with the witch hat is actually a pillow - I bought "her" at the Wisconsin Dells Crafters Mall - I have quite a frew pieces from there. Unfortunately we have not been able to take any vacation the last many years - but we will someday and will be back!


----------



## Spookywolf

Book shelf one. This is my vampire lair, but it's really missing the Fall garland. I realized after taking the pic that I forgot to turn on the vampire tree lights on the TW, but I think you can still see it pretty well. I decided to leave off the tart dishes this year because I liked how the branches looked without them. I love the little vampire hanging from the tree, it's one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Spookywolf

Shelf two, this is my witch coven. I took several pics with different levels of lighting. It's amazing how different it looks as the lights change. I had revamped Drop Dead Gorgeous a few years ago and made her into a witch. I really love how she looks now and she reminds me very much of Samantha from Bewitched. Her dress is so detailed and pretty. This year she got a new cauldron to cook up that wicked potion she's sipping. I also added a familiar to the other witch - that or it's a former boyfriend she turned into a toad, LOL!


----------



## blackcatlady

reply to all - I am a no crafter - hands won't do that anymore! Flip side - hands work and hang and display and life is good! Happy Halloween all - so glad all of you are here!!!!


----------



## Spookywolf

Final display is on the coffee table. I call it "Welcome to Uncle Vlad's House!" I know everybody always raves about Aunt Hilda, but Uncle Vlad with his quirky 3 stacked heads was always my favorite. I love all the strange "Addams Family" style pieces from the Boneys.  I like how this display kept to the cool white tones. The new skeleton glass tealight holder I showed earlier this year, and it can change colors depending on the candle you put in it, but I kept it white this time to match everything else. My thinking process as I went along was to start with Uncle Vlad's house, then move over to the outside foggy night with the trees and the bats (goblets), then to the gate with the ghost lurking about, and then to the cemetery.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'll have to get busy catching up on all the fun pics and posts everyone has added. Happy Night Before Halloween!


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> I too would like to keep the thread going until next summer to share Halloween finds during the off season. Then in July, perhaps we could start a new thread that's not limited to just Yankee Candle and the Boney Bunch. I think what we share in common here is three part: 1) the thrill of the "find", new or old, 2) good design that invokes a positive emotion or memory, and 3) a love for creating smaller tabletop, shelf, cabinet, and mantle displays. I'm just not sure what to call it, though starting it in July feels right to me.
> 
> What do you think?


Grandma Lise, I LOVE this idea! I think calling the thread by only the name "Boney Bunch" is somewhat limiting and might not be opened or read by those that do not collect them. I mainly decorate by either shelf or tabletop, so that would be perfect. And I'm all about the bargain hunting, LOL! Please let me know what you end up calling it so I can find you.


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, just got home. It's almost 11 p.m. so I fixed myself a quick dinner of an egg and brussel sprouts. Sounds weird but it was actually quite good. I stopped by two thrift stores tonight and came home with a grocery sack of Hallmark Christmas ornaments, and I left so much behind. I also picked up Target's 5 foot black Halloween tree that has three displays: orange lights, purple lights, or alternating between the two colors.

Love, love all your displays. The bride and groom one is my favorite of your displays this year. I was hoping for a picture of your glass skull lit. I can see why you like it so much. Tomorrow, when I'm on my lunch break, I'll have more time to enjoy all your displays!

What a rollercoaster ride this has been in your search of a new home. Both times you were so close! Aargh!

Am still thinking about how to create a less restrictive thread for next year, but for now, I think we're agreed that we're going to continue to post Halloween "finds" through June or July of 2019 here. So we're not going anywhere yet. 

Will catch up you and everyone who posted today...tomorrow. Need sleep now... Makes me so happy to see your Foggy Nights piece lit. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Happy Halloween ... It is so great to see all the displays each year. I hope this wonderful group never goes away


----------



## X-Pired

blackcatlady said:


> X-Pired - you are intrigued! I want your rugs!!!! Are they kits or ......
> 
> The cat with the witch hat is actually a pillow - I bought "her" at the Wisconsin Dells Crafters Mall - I have quite a few pieces from there. Unfortunately, we have not been able to take any vacation the last many years - but we will someday and will be back!


No, they aren’t kits. I’m a fiber artist and hand draw all my designs on linen myself. I dye the wool and strip it. I teach and also sell kits of some of my designs though. But the kits are made by me, not a manufacturer. It’s traditional rug hooking which IS NOT latch hook. The two are very different although often confused by those who aren’t familiar with them. 

Can you share a close-up pic of the cat in the witch hat?

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Spookywolf - I absolute love, love, love all of your displays. The way you staged them was genius. My goal is to obtain the Foggy Nights tealight holder during the off-season because it just looks spooky. Can you tell me more about the tree with the vampire hanging from it? Is it a Yankee piece? I don't know if I've ever seen that before. So cute. Again, thank you for all of your pictures and sharing them with the group. Happy Halloween.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

blackcatlady - I love what you wrote about your beloved cats, and smiled when you said you have a sign that reads "Strays welcome" with a cat on it. Many years ago my Mom started feeding a stray cat that would come on our front porch. As time went on, she became bigger and bigger - she was pregnant. Once she had that litter she stayed where she could get food for herself and her kitties, our house. She proceeded to have 2 more litters before she and her babies, once old enough, were part of a TNR (trap, neuter and release) program. So, currently I am guardian to many of her offspring and Mama herself. We have made our basement available to them all year, but especially in the cold Chicago winter months. We placed a little "doggy door" (now a catty door) on our basement door so that they can escape the elements when need be. I feed them twice a day, make sure they have water and clean litter boxes. 

Inside of my house I have 5 of those cats. 3 stay inside all of the time and 2 go in an out. Our neighbors took a few of Mama's babies and take great care of them. So, like you said, all cats deserve a home. I try to do what I can to take care of our friendly feral colony. 

And, all because Mom fed a cat.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Happy Halloween to all of my Forum Friends. It's been a wonderful season thanks to all of you. Have a Bootiful Day!!


----------



## Little black cat

Blackcatlady and ScareyCarrie - I too enjoy the love of cats! I have 3 right now, all rescues, one is a russian blue that came from our vets office, his previous owner wanted to put him down at three years of age because of a tooth infection that only required some antibiotics, my vet wouldn't do it, so they took him in, can you believe that??? I also have a 19 year old cat that I've had since she was 6 mos. They are my children lol! Great to see some fellow cat lovers here! Looking forward to seeing what everyone here acquires during the offseason, and a happy Halloween to all!!! I have enjoyed talking to all of you!!!


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, looking at your pictures of The After Party building, I'm just now realizing that the advantage of the glossy black finish is that it picks up and reflects light from the room. Like it even more now! Thanks for showing the building lit from different views! I love the warm colors of you furnishings too.


----------



## Spookywolf

Happy Halloween BB folks. It's been nice chatting with everyone and sharing pics. Have a wonderful and spooky All Hallow's Eve.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes Happy Halloween!

Just starting to go through your displays now Spookywolf. Will continue later tonight. Fun uses of the sitter and jar clinger with the candy dish in you're first picture. Looks like they're trying to make a break for it. [giggle]


----------



## ScareyCarrie

This house is across the street from me. Love how they decorated it for Halloween.


----------



## Hearthfire

Happy Halloween everyone!!! I’m so grateful to all of y’alls love of the season!


----------



## Impy

I love seeing the way you guys set up your displays. It gives me hope that one of these years I'll hit the perfect display of my own.  Until then I'm having fun trying out various configurations. Oh, and Happy Halloween!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Impy - I love your displays, especially the ones with Sophia the Cat, the Raven Screen and Foggy Tealight Holder. Happy Halloween.


----------



## Impy

Thank you!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I like Uncle Vlad too. (And I want his house!) Very much enjoyed looking at all the scenes you built!

blackcatlady, that ghost is a really nice piece. It's always nice to hear the story of how treasured pieces were acquired. 

ScareyCarrie, thanks for the picture of the outdoor display. Will post pictures of one of out neighbor's displays in a few minutes.

Impy, I find myself arranging, and rearranging too, sometimes for weeks! And I have the toughest time getting a picture that looks as good as my displays do in person. I really like your lanterns. What's the story on the spooky tree with the owls? I've not seen a piece like that before and I really like it! Thank you so much for sharing pictures of your displays! 

Spent a couple of hours today boxing and bagging up all my displays this afternoon. The display on my desk is next. Will work on it in the morning. I'm stashing everything in filing room. I take it into work in bits and pieces. It's going to take me a week to get it all back home again!


----------



## grandma lise

I left a note with our neighbors encouraging them to post pictures on the forum. These pictures are day shots, but their night display is ten times better. Hoping, hoping they take pictures and post them here!

When I drove by this evening, they had added a witch and cauldron, also a lot of light displays on the exterior walls of their home. It gets better every year. If you click on the pictures, you can see them in a larger format.


----------



## Little black cat

Hi all! Check out this house I drove by in Tampa!!! I think the homeowner must work for Spirit Halloween!


----------



## Spookywolf

Impy I really like your displays. Where did you get the little ghost in the 3rd picture down? It's next to the orange pumpkin in the pic with the Foggy Nights piece. 

My Halloween was almost a complete wash out. It rained all day, all the way through the TOT hours. It was the first year in almost a decade that we closed less than an hour into TOT. We didn't put out any of the yard haunt at all, not even a tombstone for the graveyard because of the heavy rain. And of course there was no way to do the fog machine or any of the electronics. The only decor we had out were the spiders and webs I had strung on the porch a few weeks before with purple string lights. There were a few brave souls out in the weather, and some parents sheltering under umbrellas, but we only got a small handful of kids. We finally just left out the candy bowl with a sign that said "help yourself", grabbed our umbrellas and took a walk through the neighborhood to see how many other houses were celebrating. There were several with porch lights on, but, like us, the number of folks doing yard displays was severely limited due to the nasty weather. We came home, ordered pizza, and settled in to watch some spooky movies all night. I truly enjoyed the house in candlelight though, with all the Boney Bunch lit up in their Halloween glory. How did everyone else fair for the big night? Did you have good weather and get many TOTers?


----------



## Impy

grandma lise said:


> Impy, I find myself arranging, and rearranging too, sometimes for weeks! And I have the toughest time getting a picture that looks as good as my displays do in person. I really like your lanterns. What's the story on the spooky tree with the owls? I've not seen a piece like that before and I really like it! Thank you so much for sharing pictures of your displays!


The tree came from Walgreens last year. This year's versions, at least at my store, had purple lights but last year's were orange. The little owls came from either AC Moore or Michaels (I don't remember which) and are, I believe, wreath picks. I grabbed them for my mom and they seem kind of made for the tree.  And thank you! Considering how wonderful your displays look in pictures, I can't even imagine how awesome they'd be in person then.



Spookywolf said:


> Impy I really like your displays. Where did you get the little ghost in the 3rd picture down? It's next to the orange pumpkin in the pic with the Foggy Nights piece.


Bath & Body Works! Not sure if it was last year or the year before, but I ended up with a pair of them .  

As to Halloween itself, we never get anyone for ToT. I'm pretty sure this is the only place I can say that hearing the neighbors across the way discuss getting four trick or treaters last year actually made me more than a bit envious without it sounding more than slightly looney.  Thing is, this year I didn't even hear any kids at all. I ventured out into the rest of the neighborhood (not the fancy part though) and nothing, though it was kind of late at that point. So, instead the cat and I enjoyed the lighting inside as I took pictures and texted my best friend until she fell asleep and then I tried to watch the Chilling Adventures of Sabrina. I'm so sorry your Halloween was rained out, but the walk in the rain and the candlelit house afterwards sound like a really nice way to spend the holiday.


----------



## blackcatlady

X-Pired

Yes I will get you a close up of the pillow with the cat - I can see your design mind going all ready! Great!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Spookywolf - I am so sorry to hear that you had horrible Halloween weather. I know that makes outdoor decorating difficult and keeps the TOT's away. Here in Chicago it was a beautiful day yesterday. Temps were in the high 50's. We had so many TOT's. After I ran out of candy I ordered a pizza and watched spooky movies. Like you, I love the glow of the room with the Boney Bunch lit up as well as other pieces. 

This time of the year you never know what type of weather you'll have. We have had many years where the weather was similar to what you experienced yesterday.


----------



## grandma lise

[Oops, I meant Little black cat], Wow, what an awesome yard display! 

I have a hard time coping with horror scenes, but this one I think is more intended to honor famous horror movie characters...kind of like a wax museum...rather than frighten, so I can handle it...from a distance.  

I made the mistake of looking at a few threads here that took me over my threshold of what I can handle recently so have been focusing more my Christmas décor this past week to shake those images from my mind! I think I've come to accept that I do best sticking to child friendly, more whimsical scenes. My friends, many of whom like a good scare, can make fun of me all they want. 

Thanks for posting pictures. Am loving the outdoor pictures you all are posting now that Halloween is here and past. 

And Impy, I agree those owls are perfect for that tree. I need to get more creative and begin modifying things more. You inspired me. 

Spookywolf, it blew and rained here a good part of the morning, looked threatening for much of the afternoon, then, amazingly, it stopped and we actually had a really lovely Halloween. I grew up in the south, so I well understand what's possible and what's not when a storm blows through. Glad to hear though that this is not typical for your area and you were able to enjoy the evening.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Just curious - When does everyone start taking down and packing up their Halloween decor, including the Boney pieces?


----------



## Little black cat

ScareyCarrie - I will start this weekend, it makes me depressed but I do enjoy decorating fro Thanksgiving and Christmas although it seems everyone skips right over Thanksgiving! I always keep a bookshelf of my Boney favorites up all year in my spare bedroom, so they are always there for me to enjoy! When do you start taking down Halloween?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I will take them down this weekend. I agree that Thanksgiving seems to "get no love", although I do have a few Thanksgiving pieces that I put up. It seems to move so quickly from Halloween to Christmas. I do love to decorate for Christmas too and am thinking about a "theme" for this X-Mas - Flocked greens and pinecones. I love the rustic look of that, and, I can keep most of the decorations up through the Winter months (minus the X-Mas tree). 

It makes me sad to pack up Halloween, but, there is always next year!


----------



## grandma lise

I like all the seasons and holidays so enjoy decorating for fall in November, mostly with fall leaves and candles. As I'm sorting, organizing, and re-boxing my décor collections, I sometimes build mini Halloween displays just for fun, particularly if I'm back collecting décor items on Ebay. Then, after Thanksgiving, it's on to Christmas. Because I have a lot of table top space at work, I decorate for some of the other holidays too beginning in March.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I love decorating for St. Patrick's Day and do so right after Valentine's Day.


----------



## Little black cat

ScareyCarrie - i picked up some really nice green bottle brush trees at pier 1 this last week that might go with your theme! I also like to decorate for all the holidays, especially Easter.


----------



## blackcatlady

Impy - loved the Sophia's!


----------



## blackcatlady

grandma - that wasn't me/us with the outdoor stuff - the spookiest I like is Charlie Brown! But regardless the thought everyone puts into this is what counts! We had 7 TOT's that showed up with parents (driving because we are very rural) well worth the effort of what we put out. Everyone - including parents had a giggle a smile and a laugh! Life is Good! My favorite outdoor is the giggle witch that shakes her legs - from Menards. ... oh and of course the black cat with pumpkin from Vermont Country Store.


----------



## blackcatlady

Scarey Carrie - my plan was today (11/1) but with rain and snow forecast starting tomorrow - outside Halloween - and stuff first.


----------



## blackcatlady

Scarey Carrie - and I love to decorate for Thanksgiving because it is less stressful (even with dinner company) but a time of peace and Thanksgiving!


----------



## grandma lise

Apologies blackcatlady, I corrected my post and re-directed it to Little black cat. I often make mistakes when I'm rushed. Your yard decorations sound fun. I hope you post some pictures.


----------



## Impy

I'll take down the outside stuff this weekend, though sometimes I just turn the pumpkins around so they're more autumn/fall and leave them up for Thanksgiving. Inside it depends. Some of the stuff is almost year round (a good chunk of the Sophias and the ravens) so sometime in the next week or two I'll pack up the stuff that's definitely Halloween and leave the pumpkins and fall stuff to keep my small scarecrow company. This is probably the first year I didn't add any pumpkins to his patch. Yet. I mean, there's always the after Halloween sales.


----------



## Little black cat

Grandma lise - sorry to post the scary pics! Lol! i thought the amount of decorations they had out was absolutely amazing!!! Although I couldn't imagine getting up in the morning and walking outside if it was still dark with all those scary creatures LOL!


----------



## Little black cat

All - does anyone know when Yankee starts their 75% off Boneys sale?


----------



## alpinestarlet

Thanks grandma lise for the encouragement! Here are some night shots of my yard display!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - Thanks for telling me about the green bottle brush trees at Pier 1. I looked at their website and I agree with you, they would be perfect for my winter theme. 

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

blackcatlady - I like to decorate for Thanksgiving and I agree with what you said - it is a stress-free holiday. Also, I love the traditional Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

alpinestarlet - Welcome to the Forum. I love your displays. Happy belated Halloween.


----------



## Little black cat

Alpinestarlet - Welcome to the Forum! Great displays, i love how you used the lighting, they look awesome!
ScareyCarrie - no problem on the bottlebrush trees, I was going to buy just two but then I decided I might as well get all three because I would be upset later that I didn't have them all. They are beautiful in person, and very large, i am going to put them on my mantle.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I will probably get all 3 too. They will look great on your mantle. I have a small shelf in my kitchen that I will use them as part of a snowy scene. 
How will you incorporate them into your holiday decorating? 

Also, I believe that the 75% Yankee Semi-Annual Sale starts in December. Perhaps someone on the Forum can confirm that for you/us.


----------



## blackcatlady

X-Pired here is the picture of the pillow! I hope it goes through this time - if you need






anything else about it - just let me know!


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma - I agree - after Halloween totally comes down (not sure if will be totally this weekend but....) then the fall leaves (candle holders come up - plus the Give Thanks candle holders and Happy Thanksgiving candle holders - and the goofy multi colored turkey candle holder from Pier 1 (which still makes me laugh). .... and all the Thanksgiving decorations! Thanksgiving is special because of peace and thankfulness for all that we had and have been given. Then it's on to Christmas!


----------



## blackcatlady

Impy - i am looking at my ravens (mosaic0 tonight and thinking - no you won't take them down yet!


----------



## X-Pired

blackcatlady said:


> Impy - i am looking at my ravens (mosaic0 tonight and thinking - no you won't take them down yet!


Actually, the Mosaic Raven candle holder could stay out. There is nothing about it that is directly Halloween. A lot of people, especially those that love primitives, folk art, or country, decorate with ravens and crows year round. Just a thought!


----------



## X-Pired

I spent the last two days putting away Halloween. Will do a deep clean and then do fall and Thanksgiving. It won’t be on the same scale as Halloween because I won’t do much outside. Scarecrows can go right on through until Christmas goes up the weekend after Thanksgiving. 

I must say that putting away Halloween took a lot of work this year. I’m not sure if it is age catching up with me or what. However, I may have to start scaling back. I love finding just the right pieces and creating the perfect display but it takes so much time and energy.


----------



## X-Pired

blackcatlady said:


> X-Pired here is the picture of the pillow! I hope it goes through this time - if you need
> View attachment 576353
> anything else about it - just let me know!


Thank you! I love this piece! I have an affinity for black cats. Put a witch hat on one and it’s irresistible!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

X-Pired - I just sent you a PM.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh my, I'm away just a day... So fun to come back and catch up with my morning tea!

Little black cat and ScareyCarrie, I saw those green Pier 1 trees and am so tempted. A girl can never have enough trees. They are beautiful! 

blackcatlady, love that pillow featuring the cat in a witch's hat. So glad X-Pired asked for a picture. 

alpinestarlet, I am a long-time admirer of your outdoor displays and lighting. I delayed as long as I could before posting daylight shots of your displays in the hope that you would come here to upload pictures that I could link to and share here. The night shots you so generously posted here for us are much better than I could of gotten with my phone. I love them! 

My hope is that you will become more acquainted with the haunters here and become part of this community. 

Here's a thread where I think your display will get more attention - (this thread, though once very active due to the popularity of Yankee Candle's Boney Bunch collection, 2008-present, is only viewed by a few people). A better place to share your pictures might be here... https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/199815-lets-see-your-front-yard.html (If anyone else here who creates outdoor displays, Spookywolf perhaps, knows of additional threads to post outdoor displays here, please post for alpinestarlet). I hope you'll upload pictures there too, either this year or next. Whatever you're most comfortable with of course (or send me pics and I WILL gladly post them for you! [giggle]

What I love about your outdoor displays, this year and over the last five or so years, is the amazing level of thought and creativity you give to each and every detail of your displays. By that I mean, anyone can stand up or lay a skeleton prop in their yard, but you take the time to position each skeleton in such an interesting manner and build props around them, and then add lighting. I love the pirate you hoist high up in the hair just under the eave of your roof each year. Your reaper and cemetary, also your witch and cauldron, give me the chills! I'd love to have a witch like that, but frankly, I have such an extensive indoor decor collection - (almost 40 years worth) - that's just not possible, so I'll just have to stick to enjoying your displays each year!

X-Pired, I picked up my packages, finally, and made myself open yours before preparing breakfast or getting on the computer. Thank you so much for selling me the Grave Digger jar candle holder at cost. When that piece sold out, I was a bit heart broken, and was very hesitant to pay secondary market price for it. It's of unusually good quality and arrived in perfect condition thanks to your careful packing. Now that I have it in hand, I'm on the hunt for the perfect glass cylinder for it. So many pleasant surprises this morning! Thank you!

Oh, and when I read your comments about the time and energy it has taken you to pack Halloween away, I'm with you. I think it took me at minimum 4 hours to pack and stash my decor at the office, and now I'll have to pack it home and repack it once I get it to the storage unit. Ugh! I like the shopping for and designing displays a lot more! But you know when next year comes round we'll get bit by the decorating bug all over again...


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, I was wrong. My bad. Apologies...

* Yankee Candle Halloween went to 75% off on Christmas day in 2017. *

I know this is true because CzarinaKatarina posted this on the 2017 Boney Bunch thread on 12/25/17, and looking at my email record, I placed my order on 12/27/17, so be patient...


----------



## Little black cat

ScareyCarrie - I'm not sure how I'm going to display the pier 1 bottlebrush trees! I am not sure I have anything big enough to display with them, I might have to buy something! I will look thru my decorations and see if i have anything first, sometimes i forget things i have bought in years past! How are you going to display yours?


----------



## Little black cat

Grandma lise - thanks for the info on the 75% off sale...i say go for it and buy the pier 1 trees, they are beautiful! I am looking for suggestions on what to display them with...


----------



## grandma lise

These are a few Halloween displays shared with me by an old friend late last night. She is just one of a group of decorators I'm associated with locally whose work I greatly envy! Love these displays. Her work is always infused with humor, sometimes theater - (last picture). All best viewed in a larger format by clicking/tapping on each picture.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I was wondering how you stored all of your holiday goodies. A storage unit is in my future too.


----------



## grandma lise

Little black cat said:


> ScareyCarrie - I'm not sure how I'm going to display the pier 1 bottlebrush trees! I am not sure I have anything big enough to display with them, I might have to buy something! I will look thru my decorations and see if i have anything first, sometimes i forget things i have bought in years past! How are you going to display yours?


A Putz house, or a scene created with candles, figurines, ornaments, and snow or glass beads (less messy). I've followed the work of this gal for years. She offers tutorials on how to make Putz houses too... http://christmasnotebook.com/2018/10/30/mini-putz-house-in-teal-and-yellow/ 

Question... 

There is a sister site where forum members here go to share all things Christmas. Does anyone here know the website address? I'm registered there but I've forgotten...


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Love your friends displays. So whimsical. I am surprised that you got that close to the "IT" mask.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I know exactly what you are talking about. I buy new things not realizing that I probably have it already. But it is fun to buy new decorations every year. The Pier 1 trees are tall. I would like to incorporate them into a scene with either a log cabin or a snow covered building of some sort. Not quite sure yet. The fun is in the planning.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, to her credit, she did apologize for sending it. Yeah, right.  

There's something evil looking in the second picture too. She tells me it's a skeleton she acquired more than a decade ago. I love theater as much as I love decor, so I'm fine with her displays, that is when viewed briefly and at a distance! They have more of an subtle element of theatrical surprise than horror. I am sensitive to sudden lights, sounds, movements, and disturbing images so I don't bring them into my house and if I have to go to a Spirit store, I keep it brief! My friends know this about me so are for the most part very respectful, thankfully.


----------



## Little black cat

Grandma lise + ScareyCarrie - Thanks for the suggestions for the trees, i think a snow covered building sounds neat, I will check out the goodwill stores to see if i can find something! I don't know of a Christmas forum, but that would be great. I love your friends displays! Especially the eyeballs!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I plan on visiting thrift stores also to see what I can find for my snowy village theme. I will also look for Halloween decor (including Boney's). I hope I find some hidden treasures during the off-season.


----------



## grandma lise

alpinestarlet said:


> Thanks grandma lise for the encouragement! Here are some night shots of my yard display!
> 
> View attachment 576091


alpinestarlet, I forgot to ask. Did you carve and paint the tombstones too? I love them.


----------



## Little black cat

ScareyCarrie - last year i found the aunt hilda with the umbrella at the goodwill for 2 dollars, but she was missing the umbrella! So sad, i passed her up because i knew it would drive me crazy to be missing that umbrella piece.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I would have passed it up too. If it had the umbrella that would have been a steal. I hope to come across some finds like that. Just have to sort through everything at the second hand stores. 

One persons trash is another persons treasure.


----------



## grandma lise

Little black cat, I feel much the same. It's sad to see the umbrellas missing, on Ebay too. 

ScareyCarrie, when you light the two porcelain candle holders featuring the tree trunks and ghosts, do they have glass liners? Or do you burn tea lights in them? Of the two I got, one had a glass liner, the other did not. Thanks!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Neither of mine had a glass liner. I just burned tealights in them. I suppose if it has a liner you could burn a votive in it. Either way, it looked nice when I had them lit.


----------



## blackcatlady

Little Black Cat - I don't know if you have a store called Savers (it is like a Goodwill/Salvation Army store) - hubby and I have had much success at this store with Christmas (specifically outdoor decor). This year Savers is the one and only place i ever found a boney - I of course bought it.


----------



## blackcatlady

X-Pired - I know what you mean about putting things away. I moved about 80-85% of "our' Halloween stuff downstairs tonight (boohoo). AND NO BONEYS! In the "olden days" ( two years) ago - bins would be brought up, packed and hubby would take them downstairs. Now hubby is going in for total knee replacement surgery 11/13 so since he has been having huge trouble - knee worse since last Christmas. I bag stuff up - take it downstairs and then have to put in bins - just time consuming and hard on the knees (mine) since I have to kneel to put stuff away - I can't lift.. Worst part is we have very steep narrow stairs to our basement (should have thought old when we built this house!) So tomorrow is put stuff in the bins and hopefully hubby can lift them. ........ which leads to decorating for Thanksgiving/Christmas ...... then Winter etc. ...... So flip side bought one more Halloween bin at Target yesterday (for new finds) and then one extra bin (also at Target) to try to figure out how I am going to pull this off! Flip side - WalMart was close to being out of bins but that is fine -Target is great!


----------



## Little black cat

Blackcatlady - I looked up locations for the Savers stores, none in Florida or even Georgia! They look really nice, and thanks so much for the info! We have a lot of Goodwills down here, so I will be checking those out soon...I am putting away Halloween and cleaning today, then putting out a few Thanksgiving, then on to Christmas!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

blackcatlady - I have seen a Savers store and have been tempted to go in. I looked on line and there are several more in Illinois (2 in Chicago). Based on what you said I will make it a point to go. Thanks.


----------



## Little black cat

Blackcatlady - just wondering, which Boney did you find at Savers? Was it in good shape?


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, I lit the two porcelain ghost and tree trunk tea light holders tonight. They really have a nice glow to them. Love the ghost's chubby cheeks. 

I made very little progress this weekend. Stayed home, slept in, ate good food, did some advocacy work on the computer, listened to a lot of lectures...mostly got a lot of down time. Must have needed it. It's going to storm tomorrow. Hoping the weather is calmer on Wednesday and Thursday so I can pack out the rest of my Halloween decorations from the office and put them in the storage unit.

How did you all fare this weekend? Have you moved on to fall and thanksgiving?

Oh, is Savers and Value Village the same company? We don't have Savers here but I sometimes see that name on things at our Value Village.


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma Lise -not sure if Value Village is part - but if so - fun! Side note - I spent 7 hours today putting away Halloween - and no boney's touched!. Well side note 7 hours including laundry and a very short dinner break! Boney's get boxed tomorrow (they are all ready looking glum!).


----------



## Little black cat

I got all of my halloween decorations packed away, except for the things I keep up all year! All of my Thanksgiving and fall things are out! Does anyone display their boney claus for Christmas?


----------



## X-Pired

Little black cat said:


> I got all of ny halloween decorations packed away, except for the things I keep up all year! All of my Thanksgiving and fall things are out! Does anyone display their boney Claus for Christmas?


Little black cat, I don't have a boney Claus, but if I did, I would definitely display it through Christmas. I think they are so cool!


----------



## grandma lise

Little black cat, I don't, but one year, when I had a lot of decorating space, I created a "Christmas" scene in one of my Halloween displays with all my Christmas Boneys with a black brush tree with silver and orange ball ornaments. I'll try to post a picture in the next day or so when I'm on my home computer. They're adorable.


----------



## Little black cat

X-Pired - i love my boney claus, i think you would enjoy him too! I need to find the elf in the "off season" so i can display them together!
Grandma lise - would love to see those pics! I have the pier 1 Halloween bottlebrush trees, but for some reason never thought of putting them with boney claus lol thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Little black cat

If anyone here is looking, there is a 2008 aunt hilda starting at 39.99 and a 2008 hearse starting at 50.00 on Ebay.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I would love to see those pictures as well. I wonder if the Christmas style Boney's were not a big hit with collectors as they only have those two (correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## grandma lise

Just getting home now. Need sleep. Here's the picture...









Including the couple reading in bed brought to mind this quote: _"The children were nestled all snug in their beds, While visions of sugar plums danced in their heads."_

[Edited to add]: And here's Boney Claus pulling a sled...


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, if I'm remembering right, there are two santas and one elf. I think the other one is pulling a sled. Not sure. It's been a while since I've had those pieces out. The display below was created in 2011.

Looks like the boney claus pulling the sleigh came out in 2011, the same year as the elf. I found a sold listing for it on ebay.


----------



## Little black cat

Great display Grandma lise! This really inspires me to pick up that little elf. Where did those two trees on the sides of the bottle brush tree come from? They are awesome!


----------



## grandma lise

Those two trees were available from JoAnn Fabrics in two sizes one year prior to 2011. I bought a few and after creating a display with them I went a little crazy and bought more from our local store and another down south. They require a lot of space to store, but I can't imagine building scenes without them.


----------



## X-Pired

Grandma Lise, I love that display! I see your point about the bottle brush trees, you are so talented. I agree that 5he boneys in bed is a perfect piece for the display. It makes me think of a cozy Christmas Eve with family, all happily awaiting Santa’s arrival. 

I’m to the point that I don’t have any storage left so the trees, as cool as they are, are a no go for me unless I buy a much larger house with tons of storage. I do have a couple of small bottle brush trees that I put on the back of a sled to add to a winter wonderland scene and another I put in the back of a reindeer pulled sleigh. Maybe if I get lucky enough to get the Boney Santa I can incorporate him in there somewhere.

Thanks again for the photo Grandma Lise!


----------



## grandma lise

Yes X-Pired, storage is challenge. I am in the process of purging my collection. It's going to take me a few more years. But once I've accomplished this, I'll be able to enjoy my collection so much more!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - When you say that you are in the process of purging your collection, do you mean the Boney Bunch collection? Or other collections that you have?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I love your pictures of Christmas - Boney Bunch style. Thanks for showing the Boney Claus pulling the sled. I don't know if I have seen that one before. Appreciate all of your displays and for sharing them with us.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, I've been shopping in thrift stores for about 10 years now, and bring "little somethings" home with me every week. Now that I've better defined what I enjoy collecting, I'm ready to let go of less desirable pieces, but _not_ the Boney Bunch. I'll probably donate most of it, and list some of the nicer things on Craigslist. But if I have anything that I think might interest you all, I'll let you know. 

I love building displays. One of my fantasies is to have a card system, one item per card, so when I'm designing a display I can see everything I have, and ideally, know which storage box it's in!

Remember the days when all our holiday decor fit into a few big boxes? Life was so much simpler then!


----------



## Little black cat

Gosh I forgot all about the boney with the sled! He is on my list to get also! I hear you guys on storage, I almost had an anxiety attack when I saw all of my boxes out! I too have to thin out my collection, when I first started collecting boneys I had to have all of them, now I've whittled it down to the mr. Bones and Friends collection that I really like and the Boneys that I really can't live without! I think when it gets cooler down here I'm going to go through the rest of them and sell or donate what I can live without!


----------



## grandma lise

I hear you Little black cat. It's going to be sunny (but cool) on Saturday. Hoping I can move some things around that day.


----------



## gloomycatt

so I'm in love with boney santa, I have the one holding the tree. I would like to get the one with the sleigh! I do have the elf also, I bring them out at Christmas. we decorate on Thanksgiving weekend, I'll post pictures then. and... I ordered a 4 foot tall purple Christmas tree to use exclusively for my nightmare before Christmas ornaments. so can't wait to see how that turns out! will post that picture also


----------



## gloomycatt

I do have bonies I would like to re-home. they are not hard to find, not 2008 or mr bones, just large pieces I don't have room for. such as the submarine and the train engine. someday when I'm organized I'll post it in the for sale thread (hopefully).


----------



## Little black cat

gloomycatt - i have the boney santa also, but no elf or santa with sleigh! I will look for them during the off season. Can't wait to see your Christmas display! The only big piece that is a must keep for me is the organ player tart burner, i love him! I also like the crow airplane, but would part with that if someone really wanted it...


----------



## ScareyCarrie

gloomycatt - I cannot wait to see your 4 foot purple tree (purple is my favorite color). I hope to purchase the boney santa with the tree and the elf to use during the Christmas season. I will be on the look out for the santa with the sleigh as well, that one seems to be wanted by many of us. Looking forward to your "Nightmare before christmas" tree.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I have boney organ player on my Ebay watch list. He looks so adorable. Perhaps I will switch from watching him to buying him.


----------



## grandma lise

gloomycatt, add me to the list of "wanna see"! I've been collecting the Nightmare Before Christmas for a few years now, but haven't decorated with them yet. I think a purple tree will make a really nice backdrop for the characters.


----------



## Little black cat

ScareyCarrie - the organ player is one of my favorites! He is very detailed and 3 dimensional, not like the ones with flat bodies and heads like in the latter years. I know a lot of people like them, but they drive me crazy! (Like the school bus, for example). I am also partial to the early pieces, i think they are more Halloween-y, but i know that everyone likes their own thing, and i love seeing everyones different tastes and i am easily persuaded into buying more!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, here's my first post-Halloween find, 99 cents. This is one of two (or three) porcelain ghosts Hallmark sold a few years ago. They are lined in a colored glaze. I think the other has a green glaze. 









Little black cat I really like the earlier Boney Bunch pieces too. But a few of the newer ones have won me over too!


----------



## X-Pired

grandma lise said:


> Okay, here's my first post-Halloween find, 99 cents. This is one of two (or three) porcelain ghosts Hallmark sold a few years ago. They are lined in a colored glaze. I think the other has a green glaze.
> 
> View attachment 577487
> 
> 
> Little black cat I really like the earlier Boney Bunch pieces too. But a few of the newer ones have won me over too!


What a sweet little ghost! And a great price, score! Thank you for sharing a photo.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - What an adorable ghost. You said it is one of two, or possibly 3 that Hallmark sold. Will you be searching for the rest of its family?


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, years ago I would complete small collections on Ebay when I found pieces like this. But what I've learned over the years is that mass produced items eventually cycle through the thrift stores, so I _try_ to be patient... 

I tried to find a picture of the collection on Ebay, but I think it's in that place between being "not new but still new" and "not old enough". Probably won't see any for a few years.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - My plan is to scope out the thrift stores throughout the "off-season" to see what treasures I can find. It is an amazing feeling when you see something in the thrift store at a super-discounted price that you almost bought at a retail price. My Mom loved going to thrift stores and she would always bring me something she thought I might like. I collect porcelain dolls so she would always bring me a doll for my collection. 

Almost makes you feel like a treasure hunter.


----------



## Little black cat

Grandma lise - love that little ghost!!! So cute, love the bag he is holding. He reminds me of a set of ghosts i got about 10 years ago from Partylite, one was orange inside and one was green. Awesome find! ScareyCarrie - i am with you on the thrift store finds - i am ready to find some good deals!


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, Little black cat. I think the Hallmark ghosts are similar in design too. I don't have them, but perhaps someday... Are these the Partylite ghosts you're referring to?


----------



## grandma lise

After a late breakfast I stopped by three thrift stores and found this little guy from Dept 56 for $2.99...









Afterward, I stopped by our local Kmart that is closing. I've wanted to create a tree using brown glass ball ornaments for many years. They had a selection that really drew me in. Spent the next three hours building two duplicates trees. To get 20% off when everything was still in stock was a nice bit of luck. This year I'll build a Woodland Friends tree for us and next year I'll build another one for our fundraiser. Building a tree a year ahead is a lot more fun.


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - My plan is to scope out the thrift stores throughout the "off-season" to see what treasures I can find. It is an amazing feeling when you see something in the thrift store at a super-discounted price that you almost bought at a retail price. My Mom loved going to thrift stores and she would always bring me something she thought I might like. I collect porcelain dolls so she would always bring me a doll for my collection.
> 
> Almost makes you feel like a treasure hunter.


What a wonderful memory! I think I'm the only collector in my family, except perhaps my paternal grandmother. Now that I think about it, every Christmas she'd send me fashionable clothing. One time she gifted me her shoe collection which was kind of fun. I still have one pair. Whenever I wear them, I think of her. She was an English teacher. I remember reading her poetry when I was young. She'd compiled her poems into a small booklet and gifted it to us one Christmas. Wish I'd known her better. Would only see one another every couple of years or so because we're all spread out through the country. 

I look forward to seeing your finds!


----------



## Little black cat

Grandma lise - yes those are the ones!!! I love them!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - You have quite the eye for finding "hidden treasures". When you mentioned that you are creating a Woodland Friends tree I smiled. I can picture that tree in my mind. I hope you can take a picture and share it with us when it is complete. I love decorating with pine cones, balsam fir, owls, etc. I try to incorporate those into my Christmas/winter decorating. I feel that I can leave it up throughout the winter season.


----------



## grandma lise

Well, no Halloween finds today. But I bought a ton of incandescent miniature light strings. Some from Target. Some from Kmart. I can't believe the stores aren't selling them this year. What I'm buying is left over stock from last year. Got 10 boxes of orange, but only 1 box of purple at 75% off. Thankful I got the 5 foot black Halloween tree from Target Halloween night. Had to pay full price but didn't want to buy the display trees, even though I could have at a discount if I went back after they were put on sale.

ScareyCarrie, beginning in the late 70's, Hallmark artists began creating ornaments of forest animals and birds doing things that we do during the season. I've back collected them over the years but have never displayed them. The glass ornaments I got at Kmart in browns, golds, and reds will be perfect for this collection. I can hardly wait. 

Today, I started digging around in two of my storage units, pulling anything I could to donate. And I recycled a massive amount of broken down boxes that I thought I'd use one day if and when I began selling on Ebay. Never happened. Not sure if I'm going to be able to get a tree up this year at the house. But we'll see how much progress I make between now and Christmas now that I'm back to working less hours again. I've been known to put up a tree after Christmas numerous times, so that's a possibility too!

Your tree sounds so beautiful. Please email me pics when you put it up.


----------



## X-Pired

ScareyCarrie said:


> grandma lise - You have quite the eye for finding "hidden treasures". When you mentioned that you are creating a Woodland Friends tree I smiled. I can picture that tree in my mind. I hope you can take a picture and share it with us when it is complete. I love decorating with pine cones, balsam fir, owls, etc. I try to incorporate those into my Christmas/winter decorating. I feel that I can leave it up throughout the winter season.


I love the idea of leaving a nature-inspired tree up throughout the winter season. Please share photos!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I will definitely show pictures of my nature inspired holiday/winter decorations once I have it established. Still looking for ornaments/décor for this theme.


----------



## X-Pired

ScareyCarrie said:


> I will definitely show pictures of my nature inspired holiday/winter decorations once I have it established. Still looking for ornaments/décor for this theme.


Looking forward to it ScareyCarrie!


----------



## Little black cat

I made it to the Goodwill store yesterday, all of the halloween items are put away! It's a sad day for me lol! I got a cute Christmas tealight holder with winter birds that I am going to try to incorporate with my pier 1 trees!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I guess it is time for the thrift stores to concentrate on Christmas, so, good-bye Halloween. That makes me sad too. Sounds like you found a nice addition of the tealight holder to use in your decorating. I hope to make it to some thrift stores soon to see what they have.


----------



## Little black cat

ScareyCarrie said:


> Little black cat - I guess it is time for the thrift stores to concentrate on Christmas, so, good-bye Halloween. That makes me sad too. Sounds like you found a nice addition of the tealight holder to use in your decorating. I hope to make it to some thrift stores soon to see what they have.


I know this makes me sound old and we have all said it before, but geez the seasons are just soo rushed! There are a lot of homes already decorated down here. It seems like Christmas now starts the day after Halloween instead of Thanksgiving...that makes me a little sad


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I agree with you. No sooner is Halloween over when people/stores decorate for Christmas. Forget about Thanksgiving. I guess a holiday that is dedicated to giving thanks doesn't matter as much as one that involves making money (Christmas).


----------



## Little black cat

ScareyCarrie - Unfortunately I agree, it seems to be all about marketing and money! I love Christmas decorating, but I try to just do my own thing at my own pace, stay positive, and not go with the flow. I collect my halloween goodies all year, and now I enjoy talking with all of you guys about our finds!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I think that is why I tend to decorate not just for Christmas, but for Winter itself. I do it at my own pace, like you. It's just that sometimes I just have to shake my head when I see all of the marketing involved with Christmas. I am glad to have this forum to share thoughts, ideas, and, most importantly, pictures of our year round Halloween finds.


----------



## grandma lise

I enjoy building displays from orphaned pieces. As I was sorting and boxing this year's thrift store finds, I had a bit of fun.

I thought this jack-o-lantern, created with welded metal was interesting. Was hoping one of my orange pillar candles would fit inside. Almost did, but was just a wee bit too big so it wouldn't stand straight. Then I remembered my most recent Halloween find last week, a flying witch metal insert, likely designed for a frosted glass globe that had been broken. It fit. Then I added a frosted glass tea light/votive holder and a lit tea light. In person, it looks like a jack-o-lantern dreaming of witches and bats flying in the night sky... 









Now to stop playing with this years "finds"...and get on with putting it away for many Halloweens to come...


----------



## grandma lise

It's hard for me to relate to complaints about Christmas being put out in the stores as soon as Halloween is over. I personally am out shopping for Halloween_ in August_, two and a half months before Halloween. And by the time Halloween rolls around I only have 4 to 5 weeks to design and build my Christmas tree. It's a hard push because I do a different theme every year.

I think the reason we have so many holidays crammed into two months - (Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Year's) - is because the last days of summer and harvest are behind us and we need as many holidays as possible to brighten the long, dark, cold winter ahead!

Every piece of decor you look at, regardless of the holiday, was created by artists, who do it because it's what they love to do, not for the money, though I'm sure they'd gladly accept more money. And if we didn't have businesses to produce and storefronts to sell their art, we'd never have the opportunity to see, experience, and enjoy most of it. 

I love the fall and winter seasons, in part because we're indoors. I love to sit with my candles and little pieces of art spread out throughout the house. 

I can hardly wait to see your late fall and winter displays! 

Oh, and I should probably add here...I often leave my Christmas tree up until February. (I think because it's still dark and I just love having a lit tree in the corner of the living room!)


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I guess what I am trying to say is that, for example, QVC does a Christmas in July in July, then again in August, September, then from that point on it is full on sellling stuff. Most stores, at least here in Chicago, do not put out their Halloween merchandise (with the exception of Yankee Candle) until after school starts, around mid-September to late September. They sell school supplies up until that point. Don't get me wrong, I do love to decorate for Christmas and Winter, I just wish the holidays were more spread out throughout the dark winter months (January/February). 

Anyway, looking forward to seeing pictures of your holiday/winter displays.


----------



## Little black cat

ScareyCarrie - yes!!! I agree with you 100%! I am guilty of shopping early for Halloween, but Christmas does seem like a big marketing push all year unfortunately !!! But, i can't wait to see everyones pics!


----------



## grandma lise

I too have boundaries regarding holidays. I refuse to shop on Thanksgiving Day. It's a horrible practice, and I'm glad to see a reversal of this "new", anti-family trend. As to Christmas in July... Most Hallmark collectors appreciate this because it spreads out the cost of purchasing the ornaments through the last half of the year. It also gives us the time we need to decide which ornaments we're going to collect, something that's better done in the summer when we're not overwhelmed by holiday obligations and decorating. For those who spend in the $1000 to $2000 range. It's a big help. I've never been a fan of QVC. Not my style. Thanks for clarifying that it's more the Christmas in July that most frustrates you. I can relate to that.


----------



## Little black cat

Grandma lise - love your repurposing of Halloween goodies! The piece looks original! Heads up everyone, there is a balloon boy on ebay, starting bid is 5.00 if anyone is looking to back collect. He is one of my faves, and looks great with clowning around!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Balloon Boy is such a fun piece!


----------



## X-Pired

Happy Thanksgiving to all of my Boney Bunch pals!

I haven't had time to post very much. This time of year is overwhelming for me and my daughter and her family are here from Florida. Haven't seen them in over three years so enjoying the visit.


----------



## Little black cat

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I really enjoy talking and sharing pics with everyone, hope you all have a great day!


----------



## grandma lise

X-Pired good to hear from you. Hopefully things will settle down for you in the next month or so. Little black cat, looking forward to seeing you finds.

Hope you ALL have a lovely Thanksgiving with family or friends!


----------



## grandma lise

Today was just the best. Our oldest son surprised us with his new Tesla. He took us for a drive and explained how the car works. And I learned how to open and close the doors! Middle son took us on a tour of the house he's been working on all summer. Built in 1910, the house has a cedar interior and exterior with its original doors and mahogany trim. It's fun seeing these old houses stripped down. Our house is similar in year and construction. Youngest son, who is between jobs, got lots of encouragement from his older brothers. And the four grandchildren, each a year apart in age, the oldest is 14, were in and out of the house all day. They always have so much fun! 

We only get together a few times a year, so this was a very special day for us.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, and here's the best part...

The house has a Harry Potter room under the stairwell!


----------



## Little black cat

grandma lise said:


> Oh, and here's the best part...
> 
> The house has a Harry Potter room under the stairwell!
> 
> View attachment 578395


Wow! That house looks really neat! I love old homes like that. I am originally from Western Pennsylvania and there were a lot of old farmhouses like that there. I am glad you had such a nice Thanksgiving, it sounds like you had the perfect day!


----------



## grandma lise

Festival of Trees was a huge success and the Christmas season is in full swing now! 

I took this picture earlier in the day of a boy pushing the button on one of the bell ornaments to hear a recording of Tom Hanks as the adult boy telling the story of that one Christmas eve...









And here's one more picture, taken by me after I added the gifts, an hour before the Gala & Tree Auction...









Yesterday, I learned my tree was purchased and donated to Lydia Place, a local non-profit that serves homeless families. If the tree went to the home the trees have gone to in previous years, it went to a large home that houses eight families. The wrapped gifts under the tree were The Polar Express book, CD of the book narrated by Liam Neeson, DVD, three bells, a miniature train ornament set, and a shadow book!


----------



## X-Pired

Oh my, what a gorgeous tree! You are so talented, as well as generous Grandma Lise. If we only had more people in this world such as yourself. You are an inspiration and I can’t tell you how much I appreciate your sharing!


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, time to "get your jingle on" with these photographs and videos of the trees and a few musical performances.

Just visited the event's facebook page - (no account required to view) - and discovered a slideshow of the trees - (click on first picture and scroll through)...

https://www.facebook.com/pg/BellinghamFestivalofTrees/photos/?tab=album&album_id=785866021747947

followed by three videos...

Trees 10 through 6... https://www.facebook.com/Bellingham...574606577090/1898575600260377/?type=2&theater (See my Polar Express tree twinkle!)

and two musical performances - (one during Tour of Trees with a stroll through the trees, the other as the Gala is beginning)...

https://www.facebook.com/BellinghamFestivalofTrees/videos/219964808898988/ 
(Sehome High School students performing; trees begin halfway through)

https://www.facebook.com/BellinghamFestivalofTrees/videos/123639358553373/
(Group singing the song, Carol of the Bells. Beautiful!)

Wishing you all a lovely holiday season!

Lisa

If you get a FB log in screen, try a different browser. I can view with Chrome but not IE.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I agree with X-Pired, you created such a lovely tree. The families that will be able to see it during this holiday season are truly blessed by your talent to create such a masterpiece. You do such creative works. I am in awe of you.


----------



## grandma lise

I'm so glad you both like the tree. I do too. It's good to be on the other side of the event when all goes well. And it did. I've spent most of this week sharing stories, pictures, and videos with friends and family. Returning things not needed, buying things needed now. And, of course, re-establishing all my self-care routines. 

The house always looks its worst as my "coIlecting season" winds down, and preparations for the fundraiser ramps up. But at the same time, there's few things I enjoy more than spending a day with a dozen decorating teams, catching glimpses here and there as their trees go up. It's a lot like spending time with you all here in the big lead up to Halloween. I love hunting for and sharing our "finds" and finally getting to see your displays. 

During event week, after the trees are decorated, I return to the venue each of the next two mornings to light the trees, and just take it all in. And sometimes, if I'm lucky, one of the residents plays the piano in the lobby. It's pure bliss... 

Now moving on to getting the house ready for a relaxing week between Christmas and New Year's, one of our favorite times of the year. I'm only working a day or two each of the next two weeks so putting the house back together feel possible now.

Wishing you both a lovely holiday season and looking forward to sharing "finds" until the new collection comes out next August! I haven't a clue as to how I want to decorate next Halloween, but looking forward to it!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Sounds like you are having a busy yet satisfying holiday season. Glad that you have some time off work to enjoy the time leading up to the holidays and the time between Christmas and New Year's. We all need that time off to prepare physically, but, more importantly, mentally. Sounds like you have it all under control. Sounds like you've done this a time or two.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I wish all of my Halloween Forum friends a very happy holiday season. It's been amazing to call all of you my friends.


----------



## Little black cat

Hi Everyone! I agree, grandma lise, your tree is beautiful! The families that get to enjoy it are very lucky, we all are also lucky that we are in a position to help others. I found a cute little halloween piece at an indie craft market in Sarasota this weekend! The crafter made all kinds of handmade pottery, and she had a few jack o lanterns! He is a tealight holder! My first off season find! I am trying to post pics, but the site won't let me, i will try later...


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - That piece you picked up at the indie craft market sounds so cute. Hopefully you will be able to post a picture when the site lets you. You just proved that Halloween is always on our minds - 365 days a year.


----------



## grandma lise

How fun Little black cat! Hopefully the site will allow you to post it soon! Yes ScaryCarrie, Halloween is such a special time, especially for us creative types. So many good memories!


----------



## Little black cat

Sideways pick again, sorry, but here he is!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - Your find is so adorable and so unique. I love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grandma lise

Nice find Little black cat! What a lovely tabletop display piece. I like it. I wonder what it would look like with a battery operated tea light! 

Forgot to share this last night when I was putting away my Halloween finds. I found a glass insert for my jack-o-lantern last week, 99 cents. It fits perfectly...


----------



## Little black cat

Thanks guys!Nice find on the insert and Good idea grandma lise, I will try a battery operated tealight. I think I will leave him out all year, as he has a slight greenish tint and matches my kitchen. I will use any excuse to keep something Halloween up all year! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## grandma lise

Too funny, I found another glass insert, same thrift store. They are Partylite pieces. So now I have two of the set of three.

I've been thinking about your Jack-o-lantern Little black cat. I think it would be a good container for your garlic, and it's so good for you too.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I always leave a wooden jack-o-lantern hanging above my kitchen sink. It stays up 365 days a year. I, like you, have to have a little Halloween in my life. Besides, it is cute to look at.


----------



## Little black cat

Grandma lise - great idea about the garlic, it will fit perfect! It also gives me a good excuse to keep it out all year!
ScareyCarrie - i am the same way with leaving halloween out all year, my "favorite" boneys are in the spare bedroom all the time, and i still have my porcelain nightlight that i found at the thrift store up in the bathroom. I figure no one else really goes in there besides me and the husband, and i still want to enjoy it!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Here is a picture of the cute little wooden jack-o-lantern that hangs above my kitchen sink. His cute little smile makes me happy. I keep him up all year long.


----------



## Little black cat

Oh my...he is just way too cute! He looks perfect between those signs, like they were all made to be displayed together. I love him! Love the coffee signs too. Thanks for sharing your "Pumpkin Spice Latte" display!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I never thought about that. It is a "Pumpkin Spice Latte" display.


----------



## grandma lise

Yikes, I didn't get a notification and almost missed out. ScarrieCarrie, I really like signage like this, and also think they look great together.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - No worries!! A couple of weeks ago I wasn't getting any notifications and it turns out you and LIttle black cat were conversing about her wonderful Jack-o-lantern find. It happens.

Thank you for liking my "Pumpkin spice latte" signs. Those stay up all year long.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

I wanted to share a few pictures from my home. I only put up a small tree this year. This is a busy time of year for everyone, but i wanted to take the time to share these with all of you. Merry Christmas to my Halloween Forum friends. I appreciate each and every one of you.


----------



## Little black cat

ScareyCarrie - wow! Love your decorations, especially your mantle! I might use your idea next year for the bottle brush trees, as i didn't really have a good one this year. We adopted a kitten on Friday night after our 19 year old kitty passed earlier this month so i had to take our tree down this am, she was all over it and i was afraid she would eat the tinsel! It's ok, we had it up since after Thanksgiving and enjoyed it, i am just glad i could give this kitty a home...


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - My mantel is a mini winter wonderland using a few different types of trees. Glad you like it. I am so sorry to hear of the passing of your beloved cat. I know how difficult that can be as they are a member of the family. So happy to hear that you adopted a kitten. Every cat/kitten deserves a home, and I know you will provide the love and care it needs. The Christmas tree can prove tricky when you have a kitten. My daughter bought a tree that hung on the wall so that her cats wouldn't have access to it. It worked out well. What color is your new kitty? Would love to see a picture of it when you can.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - You can find the lighted Christmas wall tree on the "Collections Etc." website. It is on the sale now too for $11.99. Check it out.


----------



## Little black cat

ScareyCarrie - I checked out the tree, it is very nice and what a cool idea, I think I will order it for next year! Hopefully Clara will have calmed down by then, but you never know, so i will be prepared with the wall tree! She is a black cat, i have another black cat, and a gray cat too.( 3 is my max lol!) Sorry again for the pic, i swear i will never figure this out!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - OMG....Clara is adorable, and I love her name. I think that wall tree will work out well, even if Clara does calm down by next Christmas. Hope you and all of your feline family have a blessed and wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Little black cat

Thanks ScareyCarrie! I hope you have a Merry Christmas too! I am very grateful for all of our forum friends, its great to have people who understand us lol! Clara is a great kitten and i am blessed to have her! Now that Christmas is almost over, i will again be on the lookout for Halloween goodies...


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I noticed that Yankee candle has their Semi-Annual Sale going on now, although there are only a handful of Boney's to choose from. Some of the other Halloween accessories are on sale as well, but, again, not many to choose from. Kind of disappointing. Anyway back to the business at hand. Have a Merry Christmas, and, yes, our hunt for Halloween goodies will continue.......


----------



## grandma lise

Congratulations Little black cat on your new addition to the family! Sounds like Clara finds your house both stimulating (tree/tinsel) and is settling in nicely (blanket)!

ScareyCarrie, thank you for sharing your decorations. All those warm colors. Your home is so warm and inviting. It never occurred to me to decorate a small fir tree with a poinsettia and berries. So pretty. Need to try that. Love the owls, love the variety of trees on your mantle. Glad to know I'm not the only one who collects trees!

I'm still reorganizing my collection, so no decorations to share though I did have fun wrapping a few gifts.

We celebrated Christmas on Sunday with two of our three sons, their children, and our two oldest son's mother. Food and good conversation was followed by a rousing game of Pictionary, one gift for each family member, and a white elephant gift exchange. The theme this year was gag gifts. We brought a Squatty Potty Toilet Stool which I built a box for and created a tutorial. The weather was mild. Our son, who took a job 5 hours away, was able to join us. We've never been apart during the holidays but I know that time will come because he's an engineer and they move around the country. So Thankful for another year together. 

How was your Christmas?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

My daughter and myself went to Christmas Eve dinner with friends that live in a suburb of Chicago. They invite us every year for a "Mexican" themed holiday dinner which includes tamales, mexican rice, beans, and, of course, many desserts. They both have Diabetes, so my daughter made a sugar free cheesecake which everyone thoroughly enjoyed. We consider each other family. When the husband of the couple's mother was living, I would go over to her house early every Christmas Eve to help her make home-made tamales. Then her family would come over that evening for dinner and enjoy the tamales. I miss doing that. The store bought ones are good, but will never take the place of the ones I would help make every Christmas Eve. 

We enjoyed our evening with great food and conversation, and exchanged small gifts with one another. 

grandma lise - Sounds like you had a great weekend with family. We have to count our blessings and be thankful for the times we can share with one another. 

I try to make my home inviting with warm colors. I do love trees, real and artificial and I incorporate them in decorating for the holidays. Thanks for your kind comments. 

I wish all of my forum friends a Happy and Healthy 2019. 

Looking forward to our "off-season" Halloween Hunting.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Yankee candle has their semi-annual sale going on now. Very few boney's and halloween decor. I am disappointed in their offerings. If you check it out, let me know what you think.


----------



## grandma lise

We once were invited to holiday dinner with traditionally made tamales. It would be fun to learn how to make them! Your Christmas sounds lovely, and your daughter so thoughtful. Our holidays are a mix of family and friends too. This week, I'm hoping to gather my best friend's family into the van to view neighborhood Christmas lights and decorations. 

I had a look at the Yankee Candle site. Not 75% off so I think I'll pass. I was interested in the Til Death Do Us Part, a second set of the childrenm and Witchy Kitty, but two of the four pieces are no longer available, and 50% off is a bit disappointing. Will focus instead on thrift store finds until the Halloween season begins again in August! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I wasn't impressed by the YC sale either. Not everything is 75% off, and, like you, 50% off is not enough for me to buy. We have several months to "Halloween Hunt" at thrift/second hand stores until the season begins. Looking forward to doing that.

Merry Christmas to you and yours!!!


----------



## Little black cat

Hi guys, I too was not impressed with the YC sale, Pier 1 is wiped out of Halloween decor, but they do have some glass pumpkins on clearance if anyone is looking...i will continue to search the thrift stores for now!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Yes, I am very disappointed with the Yankee sale. I will also search the thrift stores. Happy hunting everyone!!


----------



## Little black cat

Ugh, looking at ebay I see some Mr. Bones items, but the prices are waayyy out of control! 475.00 for the dip tray and 475.00 for the cake platter, and 70.00 for the mug!!! I would love any of those pieces, but not at that price...looks like I will just have to keep on searching. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Little black cat

Repeat post


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - I look at Boney's on Ebay too. I agree with you about the prices. Some are out of control. Hopefully through your "off-season" searching you will come across one or more of the Mr. Bones pieces. 

Happy New Year to all of my forum friends.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

Little black cat - How is Clara doing? Is she getting along with your other kitties?


----------



## grandma lise

Happy New Year to those on the east coast, the west coast, and everywhere in between. We're still 3 hours and 17 minutes away on the west coast!


----------



## grandma lise

Little black cat. I had the opportunity to buy the cake platter for $80 years ago. If only I'd known! The way I see it now...it's the cake and cupcakes that I enjoy the most. Who needs a platter for $500? And how would it feel breaking that platter...not that I've ever broken a valuable collectable, but there's always the first time... I shudder to think how upsetting that would be!


----------



## Little black cat

ScareyCarrie - Clara is doing great! She is such a good cat, her foster mom was the best in raising her, God bless the people that foster! There was some growling and hissing ar first, but they are good now. Clara even chases my other black cat Boo up and down the stairs, I love it! 
Grandma lise - i totally agree on the platter, i couldn't even imagine if i broke it!!! Do you think someone will buy it???


----------



## Little black cat

Duplicate post


----------



## grandma lise

Little black cat, the cake platter and dip dish with ice compartment seem to be the most sought after. I believe I've seen both sell in the $250 - $300 range. I stopped watching the sold listings years ago but would be very surprised to see it sell for $500.

Glad to hear Clara has settled in nicely. Our department is going to share pictures of our pets. I don't have cats anymore, but have deer, raccoons, possum, squirrels, and the occasional rat which attracts many of the neighborhood cats. Incredibly, we live in the old part of the city, our house is one of the oldest in the neighborhood. Haven't had a bear, cougar, bobcat, or coyote yet, but with our extensive greenways and trails system throughout the city, this may change in the coming decades. We're not a small town. Population is almost 90,000. It's amazing how life finds a way...

This year a mother and fawn took up residence in our yard. So sweet...


----------



## grandma lise

It's time to start a new thread. What about...

Boney Bunch, Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends, and other "finds" for Table Top Displays


----------



## grandma lise

Please suggest your title ideas too!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - It sounds like you live in an area that many animals love. I would be awe struck to see a mother and fawn in my yard. I live in a large metropolitan city, so what I have seen are raccoons (which I try to turn away because they have found their way into our basement through the "cat door", therefore I have to block the door every night so that they cannot come into our basement), possum, squirrels, and, thankfully because of all of the cats we take care of, the occasional "dead" rat. 

The building I live in is over 100 years old. My parents bought it back in 1958. The area of the city that I live in is changing. If someone sells an "older" building, it is torn down and replaced with newer very expensive ones. It is sad because it has changed the feeling of the neighborhood. I have no plans on moving though. I have lived here all of my life.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I am thinking of new "thread" ideas. I will let you know if I come up with something as good as yours.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, I'd like for everyone to share their ideas. Let's take a week or so to give everyone a chance to contribute.


----------



## Little black cat

Grandma lise - i love the natural wildlife! Where i live we have squirrels, possums, raccoons, armadillos and alligators! Our house backs up to a lake that connects to a small river that runs into the gulf of mexico, so we even get some saltwater fish in the lake, plus an occasional manatee. The building in Florida is ridiculous, so ScareyCarrie- i understand what you are saying, old florida is being lost to highrise condos, and that makes me sad! Grandma lise- i like your title as i feel it encompasses everything we enjoy talking about!!!


----------



## grandma lise

ScareyCarrie, having a rat winter over with us twice was bad enough, but finding a raccoon in the house. Yikes! I watched a mother raccoon and her four babies in the neighborhood in 2017. In 2018, I've seen two or three of the babies now grown in our back yard. I think they eat the grapes and harvest the cones from the adjacent fir tree in our back yard. They're fun to watch...from a distance. 

Little black cat, I spent most of my summers growing up on the gulf of Mexico, mostly in the Pensacola area, Santa Rosa Island specificially. Have never seen an armadillo, alligator, or manatee though. That would be a sight!

When we moved into our neighborhood in 1988, I don't recall seeing anything but birds. But within a mile of us were a lot of undeveloped areas that were slowly developed in the decades that followed so a lot of wildlife were displaced. Makes me happy to see them adapting, and improving the health of the soil.

We also have a huge bank of ivy that the bees are able to feed on during the late fall months when food is scarce. Along with the bees come wasps too but I've been assured that we benefit from both. I've only been stung a few times, typically when I was moving too fast near a wasp nest which was my fault. It's encouraging to see the bees here. We don't use chemicals so I know we're not poisoning them.

As for the thread title, do think about it and post any ideas if any occur to you over the next five days or so.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - Raccoons scare me as they have very long nails on their paws. I agree with you, they can be watched, but from a distance. It is amazing how wildlife can adapt to situations. They do what they need to to survive. What saddens me is when their natural habitat is disturbed and/or destroyed because of construction, etc. Animals that are killed because a human enters their territory and the human is attacked by that animal really angers me. We cannot be so narcissistic as humans to think that the entire planet is ours for the taking. I know that is why I do not go to the zoo anymore. It saddens me to see caged animals. 

Anyway, grandma lise, you sound like an animal/nature lover like myself. I love reading what you write about your life.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, people can be so dumb when it comes to wild animals. I know. The animals can help us heal the earth if we let them.


----------



## grandma lise

It's time to start a new thread. What about...

Boney Bunch, Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends, and other "finds" for Table Top Displays

Please share your ideas too!


----------



## Little black cat

Grandma lise - I think this is a great name for a new thread, it encompasses everything we like to talk about! Thank you!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I agree with Little black cat - it is a great name. I was thinking it should be something such as "Not Just the Boney Bunch". I like your suggestion.


----------



## grandma lise

I appreciate you all weighing in on this.

I like "Not Just the Boney Bunch". 

What about...

"Collecting to Create Halloween Tabletop Displays, Not Just the 2019 Boney Bunch"

Long, I know...but I think we need the words "Halloween tabletop displays" and "2019 Boney Bunch" so the thread can easily be found through Google and onsite searches.

What do you think?

Once we agree on a thread title, we next need to discuss what to include in the first post of the new thread. 

I think we need to explain that our focus is on collecting for and sharing our tabletop displays, both during the collecting season, but also during the off season at thrift stores, garage/yard sales, Craigslist, ebay, and elsewhere. 

What do you think?

We could also pose some opening questions to encourage participation: "How long and what types of Halloween tabletop, wall, window, and tree decor do you enjoy collecting?" "Where do you shop?" "Do you have any questions about the Boney Bunch or other annual collections?"

What are your thoughts?


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I like it very much. It includes all the topics we are interested in. Also, the title leaves it open to a large variety of collectng, not just the Boney Bunch, but at all the stores you mentioned, and then some. I think this title will bring in more forum members for discussion and sharing of displays. 

I love it. Great job!


----------



## grandma lise

Apologies ScareyCarrie, I edited the post after you read it. Not fast enough for you tonight!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

grandma lise - I like all of the questions you posed. They encompass what could/should become interesting posts. Looks like some of the newer threads for 2019 are up and running already. I think the new thread title says it all. I love it. 

P.S. No apologies necessary. Just happy to converse with you.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks ScareyCarrie. 

Little black cat? Do you have anything you want to add? Or should we go ahead and start the new thread?


----------



## Little black cat

I agree with ScareyCarrie! This sounds great to me! I say go for it...


----------



## Little black cat

I have a pic of something I found this weekend I will post after work, I think you guys will get a laugh!!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

We have started a new thread for 2019. It is entitled "Collecting to Create Halloween Tabletop Displays, Not Just the 2019 Boney Bunch". Please share any new posts/pictures, etc. on our new thread. 

Thanks.


----------

